# Any thoughts on Maximum Hydration Method



## Misseyl (Jul 1, 2014)

A lot of people from another hair site are raving about the Maximum Hydration Method for 4c hair. I think I'm about to try it.  Anyone here doing it?


----------



## Subscribe (Jul 1, 2014)

I'm doing it....kinda.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 1, 2014)

what is it?


----------



## mshoneyfly (Jul 1, 2014)

Isnt mainly for 4b/c lo porosity hair that is dry and  lacks moisture and curl definition?  I LOVE this HHJ!!


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 1, 2014)

I've been trying to find out more about it. From what i think it seems like a lot to be doing  every day, and i don't feel.comfortable usimg baking soda in my hair honestly


----------



## Subscribe (Jul 1, 2014)

There is a website explaining this method.


----------



## overtherainbow (Jul 1, 2014)

http://www.maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/06/the-max-hydration-method-full-step-by.html
^Here's the website + method.

What's the point of clarifying daily? I also feel some type of way that one of the goals is getting a "curl pop" as a 4c...
Curious to know if anyone here tried this with good results.  I doubt this would work for me since I'm hi-po and my strands would probably get waterlogged.


----------



## SimJam (Jul 1, 2014)

that's a whole darn lot of steps to do daily (least 2-3 times per week)

does remind me though that I have some clays and terressentials to use up


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 1, 2014)

That is a whole lot of steps to do 1x a week. Curious to read LT results because I don't see it ending well.

Cherry Lola Treatment - Baking soda/ACV rinse - Cowash - Steam - Clay Rinse - Leave-in - Gel.


----------



## divachyk (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm low porosity and totally disagree with this method for my hair with reading through he steps. Some of the products recommended aren't even effective for my hair. Pass.


----------



## charmtreese (Jul 2, 2014)

Wayyyyy too many steps, I didn't even bother to read it all.


----------



## AyannaDivine (Jul 2, 2014)

Im sorry, but this sounds so exhausting. If it works and you have the time/energy to keep up with the routine, then go for it. 




charmtreese said:


> Wayyyyy too many steps, I didn't even bother to read it all.



Ma'am your hair in your siggy is gorgeous!


----------



## prettybyrd (Jul 2, 2014)

charmtreese said:


> Wayyyyy too many steps, I didn't even bother to read it all.



I was going to recommend this to my sister until I started reading it.  I think her response to me would mirror yours.


----------



## DoDo (Jul 3, 2014)

I think this method and the parts of it that actually work can be summed up with co-washing frequently and deep conditioning at least twice a week.


That sounds like max hydration to me and would certainly soften up dry hair assuming you can fit all that co-washing and deep conditioning into your lifestyle.

As for all the steps , all of that can't be a good idea for the long term .


----------



## girlonfire (Jul 3, 2014)

DoDo said:


> I think this method and the parts of it that actually work can be summed up with co-washing frequently and deep conditioning at least twice a week.
> 
> That sounds like max hydration to me and would certainly soften up dry hair assuming you can fit all that co-washing and deep conditioning into your lifestyle.
> 
> As for all the steps , all of that can't be a good idea for the long term .



I was thinking about doing that a few months ago. I thought it would be too much trouble. now that I think about it the only reason my hair is so much trouble is because I will wait a whole week to do anything to it so maybe if I did something wrong it would cut down tingling and increase my shirt but is that too much manipulation, these are my questions


----------



## DoDo (Jul 3, 2014)

girlonfire said:


> I was thinking about doing that a few months ago. I thought it would be too much trouble. now that I think about it the only reason my hair is so much trouble is because I will wait a whole week to do anything to it so maybe if I did something wrong it would cut down tingling and increase my shirt but is that too much manipulation, these are my questions



I like how my hair feels when I co-wash more frequently. It is also easier to manage when I do that. However, I can't maintain the habit because it takes me too long to stretch and detangle my hair afterwards and this makes it unfriendly to my weekly schedule.


----------



## tashboog (Jul 3, 2014)

Well I've been doing the MHM regimen for almost two months and my hair is doing way better than when I first started my natural hair journey. Let me also say that I'm not a 4c but a 4 a/b and according to my hair analysis I'm normal to high porosity. This regimen can be time consuming but it does work. The baking soda will not damage the hair cuz the conditioner is the buffer. Initially I gave it the side eye but the more I learned about it the more I was willing to give it a try. My breakage has slow down, my shedding has slowed down, I rarely get single strands, and I'm finally retaining moisture. I have not had any negative effects with my hair only positive. I can slowly see my curls hydrating but I do no it's going to take me months to reach hydration, but it'll be worth it. I also want to add that I'm finally retaining length too. I encourage you ladies to please have an open mind especially if you're struggling with your hair.


----------



## Misseyl (Jul 4, 2014)

tashboog said:


> Well I've been doing the MHM regimen for almost two months and my hair is doing way better than when I first started my natural hair journey. Let me also say that I'm not a 4c but a 4 a/b and according to my hair analysis I'm normal to high porosity. This regimen can be time consuming but it does work. The baking soda will not damage the hair cuz the conditioner is the buffer. Initially I gave it the side eye but the more I learned about it the more I was willing to give it a try. My breakage has slow down, my shedding has slowed down, I rarely get single strands, and I'm finally retaining moisture. I have not had any negative effects with my hair only positive. I can slowly see my curls hydrating but I do no it's going to take me months to reach hydration, but it'll be worth it. I also want to add that I'm finally retaining length too. I encourage you ladies to please have an open mind especially if you're struggling with your hair.


Thanks, I am glad the MHM is working for you.  I was dissecting the ingredients and I have 4c low porosity hair and vinegar will only keep my tightly closed cuticle closed, the baking soda will probably raise my cuticles but how abrasive it is?  Most importantly is, Pinkecube.  I would love to see a picture of her hair.  How it looks.   

For now, I finally settled on washing with Rhassoul Clay.  From my understanding, it will leave my hair soft and moisturized but no definition.  

On another thought, I recently used BAQ Henna and I believed it changed my hair texture.  I thought my hair was 4a/b before the Henna.


----------



## Shay72 (Jul 15, 2014)

overtherainbow said:


> http://www.maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/06/the-max-hydration-method-full-step-by.html
> ^Here's the website + method.
> 
> What's the point of clarifying daily? *I also feel some type of way that one of the goals is getting a "curl pop" as a 4c...*
> Curious to know if anyone here tried this with good results.  I doubt this would work for me since I'm hi-po and my strands would probably get waterlogged.


I saw this method mentioned on here and on Instagram so I decided to do some research. I didn't realize it was geared to 4c's, I'm 4a. The two ladies I've seen so far were actually 4a's but claiming 4c. One was clearly 4a before the method. The other it wasn't as clear.



DoDo said:


> I think this method and the parts of it that actually work can be summed up with co-washing frequently and deep conditioning at least twice a week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good points!


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 16, 2014)

DoDo said:


> I think this method and the parts of it that actually work can be summed up with co-washing frequently and deep conditioning at least twice a week.
> 
> That sounds like max hydration to me and would certainly soften up dry hair assuming you can fit all that co-washing and deep conditioning into your lifestyle.
> 
> As for all the steps , all of that can't be a good idea for the long term .



I think its more about opening the cuticle before cowashing and DCing. Baking soda and clays will open up low po hair enough for moisturizing products to get in. I'm not sure I'd want to do so many steps, but the method makes sense if you have low porosity hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2014)

Nightingale said:


> I think its more about opening the cuticle before cowashing and DCing. Baking soda and clays will open up low po hair enough for moisturizing products to get in. I'm not sure I'd want to do so many steps, but the method makes sense if you have low porosity hair.



I have been cowashing and DCing twice a week since February and my hair doesn't absorb much moisture at all. It does a bit better than it did without cowashing but it isn't an amazing experience like I have read from others. I started using ACV before cowashing/DCing at the end of March and my hair has done better. Not amazing but better. 

It is very difficult to get water in my hair and even more difficult to get it to stay.


----------



## bellebebe (Aug 14, 2014)

Ironically, I've been using these exact products in my hair, but in different steps. I will definitely give this a go during my vacay


----------



## overtherainbow (Aug 14, 2014)

Any updates from anyone who tried this method? It was recently featured on BGLH.


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 14, 2014)

I'm loosely following it. So far it seems to work. I've discovered my hair actually has a curl pattern. In fact I'm starting to believe my hair isn't 4C at the crown. Based on my emerging curl pattern I'd say my hair is 4A at the crown and 3B/C everywhere else. Who knew? The key for me was the Cherry Lola treatment and finding a botanical gel. I wanted to love Eco styler but my hair hates it. Still not at max hydration though. But I can totally see getting there in time. I've never been able to wear a wash and go before.

Oh yeah...smoothing the gel/conditioner in smaller sections is effective too. Right now I'm using Tresemme moisture (can't think of the actual name) and Extreme Wetline Gel. I'll probably add oil to the gel soon.


----------



## McQuay30 (Aug 14, 2014)

shelli4018 said:


> I'm loosely following it. So far it seems to work. I've discovered my hair actually has a curl pattern. In fact I'm starting to believe my hair isn't 4C at the crown. Based on my emerging curl pattern I'd say my hair is 4A at the crown and 3B/C everywhere else. Who knew? The key for me was the Cherry Lola treatment and finding a botanical gel. I wanted to love Eco styler but my hair hates it. Still not at max hydration though. But I can totally see getting there in time. I've never been able to wear a wash and go before.
> 
> Oh yeah...smoothing the gel/conditioner in smaller sections is effective too. Right now I'm using Tresemme moisture (can't think of the actual name) and Extreme Wetline Gel. I'll probably add oil to the gel soon.



shellie4018, do you use the baking soda?

Sent from my SM-G900V using LHCF


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 14, 2014)

McQuay30 said:


> shellie4018, do you use the baking soda?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using LHCF



I've used it for the CL treatment. The first time I tried it wasn't so hot. I didn't have all of the ingredients and kinda popped everything into the container at once. I'm pretty sure I didn't use 2 TBSP of baking soda either....maybe just one. The resulting mixture was chalky and felt rough on my hair. A few waves showed up but not many curls.

The 2nd time I tried it I still didn't use all of the ingredients. But I used 2 TBSP of baking soda this time and remembered to throw in an over ripe banana. The mixture was completely different that time. It was frothy and had much more slip. My curls started to pop right away.

I'm on my second day of this WNG. Will likely CW tonight and hope these curls stay put. I'm on vacation so I only have the basics: conditioner and gel. It shouldn't be a problem since that's pretty much the CG method.


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 14, 2014)

I am a combo of 3c/4a/4b and I think maximum hydration of hair requires daily wetting or washing or at least washing or wetting several times a week until your hair gets used to water/moisture. Gel makes the hair look very hard on 4b/4c after the hair has dried. I don't think hair requires all those steps. I have been washing my hair everyday since I shaved in May and it took a while for my hair to get used to. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## McQuay30 (Aug 14, 2014)

So you're not follow the part about using baking soda every time you wash and or wet your hair?

Sent from my SM-G900V using LHCF


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 14, 2014)

I don't use baking soda every time. Nor do I use ACV. In my opinion there are too many darn steps in this method (LOL)! But I totally buy what Pinkecube is saying. There is some merit to her argument that frizzy type 4 hair is just parched hair. However I've seen a number of women on YT who have gotten the same results using the Curly Girl method. So I'm experimenting with the two. There is no way I'm spending hours on my hair, investing in complicated methods or expensive products.


----------



## mg1979 (Aug 16, 2014)

The before and after pics are pretty compelling, but this is so time consuming. Maybe if I took a one week stay-cation, but in the meantime I got to work 40 hours a week. But I can't help but wonder if it would save me more time, energy, and money in the long run.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 16, 2014)

There's a website now: maxhydrationmethod.com


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 16, 2014)

That sounds like a WHOLE lot of manipulation. My fine strands ain't about that life.


----------



## jlatr (Aug 16, 2014)

Misseyl said:


> A lot of people from another hair site are raving about the Maximum Hydration Method for 4c hair. I think I'm about to try it.  Anyone here doing it?



I started 7/29 and it has completely turned my hair around. I have been doing the curly girl method for years and never reached max hydration. Now my hair and curls are soft, moisturized, easy to finger detangle, and my curl definition is unreal. I even have less shrinkage.  Most days I break up the routine by doing the baking soda or acv, rinse,and add conditioner to overnight ghe.  In the morning I rinse it out &add clay briefly and rinse before getting out of the shower .  I add watered down kkkt which still Detangles as well as when it is full strength and add kkcc.  Then I pull it into a low pony and go to work. When I get home I release it and my hair is 75% dry and the curl definition is still there.    

It is worth trying at least 2 days in a row over the weekend to get the hang of it.


----------



## favoured (Aug 17, 2014)

The MHM hype is real. If you are in Chicago and would like to see the Method being done live, please join the party.

Details are in the below link:
https://www.eventbrite.com/event/12..._confirm&utm_term=eventname&ref=eemailordconf

Please feel free to share.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 17, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> That sounds like a WHOLE lot of manipulation. My fine strands ain't about that life.


bajandoc86, Users claim that the manipulation doesn't negatively affect them because their hair is just that moist. Longer haired naturals, 4 range, claim that the method enables them to wear wngs daily, ends rubbing on their collars and all that, with steady retention and no apparent damage.

My mom and FMIL are natural and they volunteered to be my guinea pigs.  I just ordered clay and a bunch of other stuff. My mother is a fine 4c, I think, so we'll see.


----------



## ryanshope (Aug 17, 2014)

I may try a modified versus of this---I like the Cherry Lola(CL) treatments and I have been using a ceramide oil(LOC) twice a week. My hair is definitely 4a/b and this process is close to what I was doing anyway(just not as detailed or as frequent).

I got SSKs in my "bad" spot and I am truly over it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 17, 2014)

I think this method is going to be more popular than a lot of people are imagining. There is a whole segment of naturals still looking for a regimen that works for them and this is helping a lot of people get results when other regimens just didn't. Its going to be interesting to see how this plays out a year from now.


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I think this method is going to be more popular than a lot of people are imagining. There is a whole segment of naturals still looking for a regimen that works for them and this is helping a lot of people get results when other regimens just didn't. Its going to be interesting to see how this plays out a year from now.



I think so too. I've been doing the MHM for about a month now and it has really changed the game for me.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 17, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I think this method is going to be more popular than a lot of people are imagining. There is a whole segment of naturals still looking for a regimen that works for them and this is helping a lot of people get results when other regimens just didn't. Its going to be interesting to see how this plays out a year from now.


faithVA,  I'm transitioning. I'd say I'm 4a/b. I see some curls, some are well defined, most are not. My hair is too light, I think. I was thinking I might have to use amino acids or something just to weigh it down from the inside. I don't intend to do wng's, but I do want my hair operating optimally.

And then my mother, who I thought was on this journey _with me_ , started talking about going back to locs cuz this loose natural life was unsatisfactory, time-consuming with iffy results. I started researching. I found that the 4's with the most defined patterns (ie, least frizz) use a lot of clay rinses. I read up about the Cherry Lola treatment. I was circling this concept and almost stumbled upon it myself. 

So when I found it, I was delighted because I don't have to reinvent the wheel. Somebody else already did the work, laid it out in a neat regimen, found willing guinea pigs who have youtubes... it's just so organized, and I appreciate it. I can just refer my mother to the site, she doesn't have to read a million blogs/ watch a million yt's.

This method is like a lifeline for the 4c ladies who wonder why nothing ever works, nothing ever moisturizes, gel on hair= a gelled afro, etc. It's not about coveting another's natural curl pattern, it's about finally meeting your own.


----------



## tolly (Aug 18, 2014)

I just started this last week and I am astonished at the difference in my hair. I cut down to about an inch two months ago after just one month post relaxer [3rd BC]
I didn't even do the full regimen and still have remarkably softer hair with lots of curls in my  short hair. I used baking soda in my conditioner, and leave in conditioner with flaxseed gel, [yet to get clay but have used lotus and alma powder pending getting my hands on bentonite clay] and in a week my 4a hair is much softer. I only did my shortened version thrice.
I see people repulsed by the complexity and several steps involved but think its worth a try and realizing that you can start off the regimen as recommended and tweak it to suit your needs.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 18, 2014)

@Honey Bee. I feel my hair is "too light" as well.  This has long been an issue for me actually. And apparently it's not due to tightness of curl pattern because I sense that many women with tighter curls than I have, have weightier hair. Maybe its an issue of strand thickness although I wouldn't consider my hair fine. I think it's just "normal" thickness.

I'm tempted to try the Cherry Lola method and see how my hair responds. Why is it called _Cherry Lola _lol?


----------



## overtherainbow (Aug 18, 2014)

Are any hi-po ladies having success with this? What do you do tp combat over moisturization?


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 18, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> faithVA,  I'm transitioning. I'd say I'm 4a/b. I see some curls, some are well defined, most are not. My hair is too light, I think. I was thinking I might have to use amino acids or something just to weigh it down from the inside. I don't intend to do wng's, but I do want my hair operating optimally.
> 
> And then my mother, who I thought was on this journey _with me_ , started talking about going back to locs cuz this loose natural life was unsatisfactory, time-consuming with iffy results. I started researching. I found that the 4's with the most defined patterns (ie, least frizz) use a lot of clay rinses. I read up about the Cherry Lola treatment. I was circling this concept and almost stumbled upon it myself.
> 
> ...



I agree with everything you've just said. This method has lots of potential and it's well documented. With time and experimentation it can be improved. For instance, folk could do the week long full regimen or maybe something less complicated that takes 2 weeks or more.  I'd also look forward to seeing a wider range of products suitable for this method. So far I've learned my hair likes botanical gel but can use any number of store bought conditioners.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2014)

[USER=338599 said:
			
		

> overtherainbow[/USER];20455817]Are any hi-po ladies having success with this? What do you do tp combat over moisturization?



I'm not hi-po but if you do decide to try it use ACV for step 1 versus the baking soda. I know she speaks about it a bit on the website but since I'm lo-po I'm not as knowledgeable about the hi-po experience.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2014)

I did the regimen for a few weeks earlier this summer and had noticeably more moisturized hair. However, I took a hiatus until I get some more length in the back. Even with the regimen I still have to put my hair up into twist which is quite time consuming especially mid-week. 

However, I will be resuming this regimen when I can put the back of my hair up into a banana clip which hopefully will be the beginning of the year.

For those who want to try it, don't let people scare you off that have not tried the regimen. If you have tried a number of regimens including the curly girl and they did not work for you, do your own research and ask questions of people who have actually tried the method to make your own decision.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2014)

[USER=149048 said:
			
		

> Honey Bee[/USER];20453919]faithVA,  I'm transitioning. I'd say I'm 4a/b. I see some curls, some are well defined, most are not. My hair is too light, I think. I was thinking I might have to use amino acids or something just to weigh it down from the inside. I don't intend to do wng's, but I do want my hair operating optimally.
> 
> And then my mother, who I thought was on this journey _with me_ , started talking about going back to locs cuz this loose natural life was unsatisfactory, time-consuming with iffy results. I started researching. I found that the 4's with the most defined patterns (ie, least frizz) use a lot of clay rinses. I read up about the Cherry Lola treatment. I was circling this concept and almost stumbled upon it myself.
> 
> ...



Please explain the amino acids weighing the hair down from the inside. What does that mean? How does that work?

I think my hair is too light as well. It seems to take tar and feathers to make it hang


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 18, 2014)

Arlana said:


> @Honey Bee. I feel my hair is "too light" as well.  This has long been an issue for me actually. And apparently it's not due to tightness of curl pattern because I sense that many women with tighter curls than I have, have weightier hair. Maybe its an issue of strand thickness although I wouldn't consider my hair fine. I think it's just "normal" thickness.
> 
> I'm tempted to try the Cherry Lola method and see how my hair responds. Why is it called _Cherry Lola _lol?





faithVA said:


> Please explain the amino acids weighing the hair down from the inside. What does that mean? How does that work?
> 
> I think my hair is too light as well. It seems to take tar and feathers to make it hang



Arlana, faithVA

It's called Cherry Lola because that's the name of the girl who invented it. She has a site and yt vids. 

re: amino acids. It was a theory I was playing with. The idea is, strands that are too light need to be weighed down on a molecular level. Part of my proof was the whole 'henna might loosen your curls' thing. Henna doesn't actually loosen. Lawstone particles within henna bind to the protein in the hair (they're also the source of the color), thereby _weighing the strand down on a molecular level_. 

I was weighing a few different trials. One was Chicoro's amino acid treatment (she has a yt about it). I was getting ready to order the supplies when I got distracted by Bragg's Liquid Aminos... which then led me to the Cherry Lola treatment. In the meantime, I also bought the Inphenom leave-in (I think EnExitStageLeft swears by it, but I read about it at 'Relaxed Hair Health). I used it once maybe, but then I stopped straightening so much and I couldn't fit it into my normal (no heat) reggie.

I much prefer the idea of weighing the strands down with moisture.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 18, 2014)

Oh, I did my first clay treatment last night! It was fabulous. When I rinsed it out, my clumping was amazing, but then I did an acv rinse and messed it up.  It got all frizzy. 

I randomly chose some of the steps and did them in no particular order, serves me right.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2014)

^^Thanks. My hair does hang well when it has moisture in it. I am still working on getting enough in and slowing down its escape. This method has at least let me see signs of it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> Oh, I did my first clay treatment last night! It was fabulous. When I rinsed it out, my clumping was amazing, but then I did an acv rinse and messed it up.  It got all frizzy.
> 
> I randomly chose some of the steps and did them in no particular order, serves me right.



But others can learn from your experiments


----------



## tashboog (Aug 18, 2014)

overtherainbow said:


> Are any hi-po ladies having success with this? What do you do tp combat over moisturization?


I'm high po and I've been doing this regimen since May. I initially started out using the conditioner with baking soda for the clarifying step and it was ok, but once I started using ACV for step 1 my hair started responding better to the regimen. My hydration is slow due to the fact my hair was super dry way before this regimen. One thing I can say about this regimen is that my hair is doing a whole lot better. I'm retaining moisture better, I rarely get split ends, I rarely get single strand knots, my breakage has slowed down, my hair rarely tangles, and I'm retaining length. My hair still doesn't like wash n go's so I do braid outs, twist outs, curlformers, or buns. Once I get more hydrated curls then I'll revisit the wash n go. Let me also add that I'm natural, I have high porosity, I'm 4a/ 4b with some 3c, fine to medium strands, low to medium density hair, and I'm full APL. I haven't experienced any over moisturization with this regimen. Your hair won't get over moisturized with this regimen because you are removing build up every 3 days. The ACV or baking soda step and the clay step removes products from your hair which will prevent product build up. When I feel that I need some protein then I will do the modified cherry lola treatment to keep my hair balanced. 

The maximum hydration method works and the steps aren't any more than most of the regimens that's on this forum. Sometime we can get negative about things that we don't know so please do your research because there are a lot of naturals out there struggling with their hair, but scared to try this regimen due to all the negative comments. So please be open to change especially if your having issues with retaining moisture and length. I myself have been on this forum for years and I've tried every bandwagon that you could possibly think of and nothing helped with my overly dry hair, ssk's, and breakage. But the maximum hydration method is the only regimen that's been positive for my hair. HTH


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> But others can learn from your experiments


Glad to be of service to the natural hair community.  

Somebody asked about high porosity hair. I'm transitioning and my hair has historically been terribly, extremely hi po, but that was relaxed. I'm coming to learn that might natural hair might actually be lo po, I can't believe it! 

I was hesitant to try certain steps (like the baking soda or acv clarifying step) because I've never used either of those on my hair. I already knew I was hi po, didn't make no sense to practice a lo po reggie. I clarify with shampoo when needed, use moisturizing poo when I feel like it, all kinda sulphates and what-not, I didn't care, just reckless with it, lol. I've been shampooing once a week throughout my transition, no problem. So when I saw the clarifying step, I was like damn, I might not be able to be down.  

And then I had a hair tragedy!  Saturday night, I used FPS (2.5 ph) to close my cuticle after dc'ing. I hadn't used it in a while, but it usually does my hair right. Y'all, when I rinsed it out, my hair felt so wrong, so tangled, so_ disrepectful_ of my efforts.  I didn't know what to do. I was just standing in the bathroom telling SO, this is the kinda ish that make people bc with raggedy scissors in the middle of the night.   erplexed

I thought and thought, how could I safely raise my ph?? I'm scared of baking soda, so that was a no-go, but acv... not so scary. I put a tiny bit in my spray bottle, lots of warmish water, crossed my fingers, and prayed. Let it stay in for 5 min, rinsed, my hair was back to normal. And once it dried, I noticed it was shiny as heck!! My hair never shines. I'm amazed. It worked well on all of my textures.

When I did it last night, it was a more concentrated mix. That mighta contributed to my frizz cuz it came out of nowhere.


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 18, 2014)

I have been saying since I shaved my hair in May that I discovered that washing my hair daily and using the right shampoos and conditioners and laying off all these products really changed my hair from a dry frizzy mess to very soft hair. I used to think that soft hair meant that your hair had to feel like a jheri curl but I now understand because I wash my hair everyday and feel the difference. When I used to wash my hair weekly my moisture game never took off it is now washing my hair DAILY with a mild shampoo and conditioner that has made the difference. And I stay away from products with glycerin already. Very often I don't even use any products in my hair and my hair stays nice and soft. I don't even care that my hair doesn't show noticeable curls because it is so fine. I just like the fact that my hair dries fast now and it very soft and when I comb my hair the comb glides through it. But it took me three months of daily washing on freshly shaven new hair to understand the maximum hydration method but done my way. I think if I had not big chopped my hair might have taken a lot longer to accept moisture treatments and I may have used this method.

I haven't tried the method myself and it looks very interesting. And I am for any method that allows our hair to retain moisture. I want to dry using the clay too and see what that does. I have all this clay mud from terressentials from five years ago and I never knew what to do with it. I guess I now know. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> Glad to be of service to the natural hair community.
> 
> Somebody asked about high porosity hair. I'm transitioning and my hair has historically been terribly, extremely hi po, but that was relaxed. I'm coming to learn that might natural hair might actually be lo po, I can't believe it!
> 
> ...



This isn't funny but the way you phrased it made me laugh. Yeah, there are a lot of things that can make a person go over the edge with their hair


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> This isn't funny but the way you phrased it made me laugh. Yeah, there are a lot of things that can make a person go over the edge with their hair


Girl, I was ready to just end it all! (meaning, bc ) I have at least another year left transitioning, I need some length... but hmmm, maybe the max hydration method will increase my hang-time...


----------



## Transformer (Aug 18, 2014)

Can someone tell me why ACV which closes cuticles is being used on hair where the cuticle is tightly closed?

I'm high porosity--my hair dries in 5 minutes.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2014)

Transformer said:


> Can someone tell me why ACV which closes cuticles is being used on hair where the cuticle is tightly closed?
> 
> I'm high porosity--my hair dries in 5 minutes.



I don't think it is suggested that ACV be used on cuticles which are tightly closed. It is left as an option for each person. It is suggested that if you are low porosity to use baking soda and if you are high porosity to use acv. However the method offers options based on peoples experience. 

I am low porosity and have used both depending on what I am doing. When I really need a mid-week rinse but not a wash, I may use ACV and I leave the opening of my cuticle to the DC step when I use heat.


----------



## Transformer (Aug 18, 2014)

Is the purpose to cleanse buildup or close cuticles?  Someone posted an article where ACV doesn't remove buildup very well.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2014)

Transformer said:


> Is the purpose to cleanse buildup or close cuticles?  Someone posted an article where ACV doesn't remove buildup very well.



Yes I saw the article. She may or may not be right but it is hard to tell from her experiment. 

People need to do their own research and find what works for them. There are people who use ACV to cleanse and have being doing so for years and there are those who it doesn't work for.

This regimen uses ACV and mud or BS and mud. The article said mud worked fine.


----------



## ImFrotastic (Aug 18, 2014)

Interesting! The before and afters  look like natural to texturizer shots-hair de-poofed so to speak with curls, curls, everywhere. BHI had an article on using baking soda as a natural texturizer http://www.blackhairinformation.com...ts/using-baking-soda-as-a-natural-texturizer/   I wonder if long term use will lead to damage?


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 18, 2014)

tolly said:


> I used baking soda in my conditioner, and leave in conditioner with flaxseed gel, [yet to get clay but have used lotus and* alma powder *pending getting my hands on bentonite clay] and in a week my 4a hair is much softer. I only did my shortened version thrice.


tolly, Be careful with this. The originator of the method, Pinke Cube, was asked about amla powder as a temporary stand-in for clay in that big thread on BHM. I had to search like crazy, but I found her response.



> *I went ahead and looked up the specific components of amla powder. It's a protein.  If you are still using this you may want to stop, as you could be  protein sensitive and it may be taking away from your hydration levels.*
> 
> http://www.livestrong.com/article/280952-what-are-the-benefits-of-amla-powder/
> "Other components of amla powder include: albumen, iron, calcium, *protein*, phosphorus and carbohydrates"



It's on this page, just search for amla.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 18, 2014)

Transformer said:


> Is the purpose to cleanse buildup or close cuticles?  Someone posted an article where *ACV doesn't remove buildup very well*.


@Transformer, Yeah, there's an article breaking it all down at thenaturalhavenbloom. I was thinking about how to address the issue you raised. I settled on a shikakai/ reetha spritz, let it sit _and then_ do the acv rinse (I'm not messing with baking soda ). I'll check the ph of the tea first though to make sure I'm not messing nothing up.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 18, 2014)

ImFrotastic said:


> I wonder if long term use will lead to damage?


ImFrotastic, I wonder about that too (which is why *I* won't be using it  ). The only time I'll be using it is in the Cherry Lola mix. I figured buffered was safer than raw dog without a bag.   Someone else agrees:



> The Better Option
> 
> A blogger called Cherry Lola created a treatment coined The Cherry Lola Treatment that uses baking soda, yogurt and amino acids. It helps with clumping, defining curls and giving them better hang.
> 
> ...


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2014)

The baking soda mixed with conditioner and water has a ph of 8. It is not a high enough ph to texturize the hair. For low porosity hair a higher ph helps to lift the cuticle enough to get water into it. This is not necessary for those with normal to high porosity. 

My water at home has a ph of 7 which is not enough to lift my cuticle to get water in which is why my hair is always do dry.

I know there are LHCF ladies that use baking soda routinely but I can't speak for there long term results.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> The baking soda mixed with conditioner and water has a ph of 8. It is not a high enough ph to texturize the hair. For low porosity hair a higher ph helps to lift the cuticle enough to get water into it. This is not necessary for those with normal to high porosity.
> 
> My water at home has a ph of 7 which is not enough to lift my cuticle to get water in which is why my hair is always do dry.
> 
> I know there are LHCF ladies that use baking soda routinely but I can't speak for there long term results.


@faithVA, I suspect it's safe to use. It's just that, for _me,_ coming from a dreadfully hi po situation, I'm very funny about concocting home brews that affect the ph.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> @faithVA, I suspect it's safe to use. It's just that, for _me,_ coming from a dreadfully hi po situation, I'm very funny about concocting home brews that affect the ph.



Since your hi po, I wouldn't advise you to use baking soda. What you are doing makes since. 

I'm just trying to clarify things because I know there are lurkers. Too many conclusions are spread across all heads which is very misleading. 

Misinformation and half information is just one of my pet peeves. Oh and one person using their hair as the basis of what works for other people. Just drives me crazy. (rant over )


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 18, 2014)

I used the clay mud mask this evening and it made my hair feel very dry and it had not felt very dry in a long time. I saw my hair diary from 2006 when I was natural and I used baking soda and I noted that it made my fine hair a dry mess so I was like no bandwagons. 

My fine hair responds very badly to glycerin products and aloe vera so I can't keep buying products that contain these ingredients especially as leave ins. I think it is because aloe acts as a protein. I loved eco styler occasionally when my hair was a milli inch. But since my afro is growing up, I see it is reacting differently to the eco styler. And of course when I turn to see the product list for eco styler it has glycerin.

It is a big challenge to find leave in products that do not contain glycerin or that are not too gummy. I have also used kinky curly knot today and something in there is too gummy for my hair. 

I can even feel it in my hair if I used a product with glycerin how dry it feels and becomes and in the past when my natural hair was not in the best condition I used products with glycerin like crazy and my hair always had SSKs. I think fine strands do not need products that will suck moisture out or with too heavy proteins. 

I hope one of us on this hair board will create a list of ingredients to avoid that draw out moisture or protein in terms of leave ins. 

I am not looking for hang time. I just like my hair soft and for the comb to glide through because that is the basis for hair rentention. For now again I use a mild shampoo, conditioner and I use a trace of trader joe's conditioner as a leave in. My hair stays soft all day even when it dries and my curls which are so fine that you can barely see them pop more when I use the right combo of products. For those of your who aren't used to washing your hair often you may have to be very patient until your hair gets used to it and be aware of your shampoos and leave ins.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## tashboog (Aug 18, 2014)

Honey Bee have you actually tried the actual MHM regimen without modifying the steps? Pinkecube has a blog about the MHM regimen which gives exact details and measurements for each step. I think you should try it exactly as described in her blog that way you won't have any set backs. I've been doing this regimen since May so if you have any questions feel free to ask me or faithVA. We have been on this journey together so we do have some knowledge about this regimen. I do know faithVA is taking a break from the regimen, but she will be resuming once her hair gets longer.
http://maxhydrationmethod.com/the-max-hydration-method-detailed-regimen/


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2014)

If anyone has questions feel free to pm me. I probably won't post in this thread too much in the future. Once my hair grows out I may create a thread for those actually doing the MHM method.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 18, 2014)

If anyone has questions you can also pm me as well because I've been doing this regimen since May. I've only had positive experiences with this regimen so if you want to know more about my experience please feel free to pm me. HTH


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 18, 2014)

tashboog said:


> @Honey Bee have you actually tried the actual MHM regimen without modifying the steps? Pinkecube has a blog about the MHM regimen which gives exact details and measurements for each step. I think you should try it exactly as described in her blog that way you won't have any set backs. I've been doing this regimen since May so if you have any questions feel free to ask me or @faithVA. We have been on this journey together so we do have some knowledge about this regimen. I do know @faithVA is taking a break from the regimen, but she will be resuming once her hair gets longer.
> http://maxhydrationmethod.com/the-max-hydration-method-detailed-regimen/


tashboog, The reasons I'm not doing all the steps in a row are: 1) I don't have all the supplies yet. I only have a little bit of bentonite clay, but I just ordered a pound of french red. 2) I've been relaxed in some form since I got here. I always felt that, since relaxer damage was serious chemical damage, I required science and labs to make my hair 'ack right'. So, several steps of this regimen are entirely new to me. I'm experimenting. I learn by 'doing it wrong' and figuring out what exactly made it wrong. Did that make sense? 

Basically, through circumstance and choice, I'm doing the steps all disjointed on purpose. I'm still transitioning. I wear a bun everyday. No big rush. I still have a whole cabinet of 'bad' conditioners to use up.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Aug 18, 2014)

honeybee

Sure do!. When I want swang I bring out the inphenom.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> tashboog, The reasons I'm not doing all the steps in a row are: 1) I don't have all the supplies yet. I only have a little bit of bentonite clay, but I just ordered a pound of french red. 2) I've been relaxed in some form since I got here. I always felt that, since relaxer damage was serious chemical damage, I required science and labs to make my hair 'ack right'. So, several steps of this regimen are entirely new to me. I'm experimenting. I learn by 'doing it wrong' and figuring out what exactly made it wrong. Did that make sense?
> 
> Basically, through circumstance and choice, I'm doing the steps all disjointed on purpose. I'm still transitioning. I wear a bun everyday. No big rush. I still have a whole cabinet of 'bad' conditioners to use up.




I used up my conditioners and styling products as well. I didn't have a big stash though.

You do need to take your time especially dealing with both relaxed and natural hair.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 18, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> I used the clay mud mask this evening and it made my hair feel very dry and it had not felt very dry in a long time.


almond eyes, What was your blend?


> I saw my hair diary from 2006 when I was natural and I used baking soda and I noted that it made my fine hair a dry mess so I was like no bandwagons.


Then don't use it. I don't plan to, really, cuz parts of my hair are hi po.



> It is a big challenge to find leave in products that do not contain glycerin or that are not too gummy. I have also used kinky curly knot today and something in there is too gummy for my hair.


Are you diluting the knot today in the manner they recommend? I think the proportions were about 3 of 4 squirts to probably about 6 oz of water.

I know what you mean about finding 'good' conditioners. I'm actually planning a special trip to Trader Joe's to pick up some of the 'Tingle conditioner' or whatever it's called.  I've decided to concentrate on coming up with a recipe for a conditioner that I can use for the dc step. I might need to stick with kckt as a leave-in, though, I love it.


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 18, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> @almond eyes, What was your blend?
> 
> Then don't use it. I don't plan to, really, cuz parts of my hair are hi po.
> 
> ...



I used the rhassoul pure clay and conditioner. I kept it in for about 30 minutes. And what I did notice was that my hair that is lightly curly showed a wave pattern with the clay. I washed it out and then used a conditioner. When it was finished my hair had a wave pattern but it was very dry and I could not disturb it but you know it felt dry. The minute I fussed with it the wave pattern was gone. And my 4b edges well nothing significant happened. And you have to really wash all the mud out or else it will make your hair drier. So, what is the point hang time and curls but they feel dry and when you disturb it it's over!!!!!!!!!

I washed it out again with mild shampoo and trader joe's conditioner and my hair was moist again.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I used up my conditioners and styling products as well. I didn't have a big stash though.
> 
> *You do need to take your time especially dealing with both relaxed and natural hair.*


 I've been shampooing once a week, using bad ingredients, using my blowdryer whenever I want (on cool and with a heat protectant, of course!). 

I've been like this with my hair, just giving it whatever it wants.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 18, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> I used the rhassoul pure clay and conditioner. I kept it in for about 30 minutes. And what I did notice was that my hair that is lightly curly showed a wave pattern with the clay. I washed it out and then used a conditioner. When it was finished my hair had a wave pattern but it was very dry and I could not disturb it. The minute I fussed with it the wave pattern was gone. And my 4b edges well nothing significant happened. And you have to really wash all the mud out or else it will make your hair drier.
> 
> I washed it out again with mild shampoo and trader joe's conditioner and my hair was moist again.
> 
> ...



almond eyes, Hmmm, that's a little disconcerting considering (I _think_) I just bought a lb of rhassoul. I used bentonite and it was just a test, so I didn't want to use up a lot of the little it of clay I have left. I did a few teaspoons in about half a cup of water, maybe less. I also added a teaspoon of slippery elm bark powder. When I applied, it looked like the most perfect wng in all the land! 

I'm wondering what's the difference between your experience and mine. Is it so obvious as the fact that we used different clays?

Ok, I might have figured it out. I looked at the website (maxhydration.com). Your frizz may be attributable to the fact that you conditioned _afterward_. In this regimen, you're supposed to do condition _before _the clay and then add your l-i and gel. Second, I haven't seen anyone mention clay + conditioner. You're 'supposed' to use it straight. It's the baking soda that you dilute with conditioner.


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 18, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> @almond eyes, Hmmm, that's a little disconcerting considering (I _think_) I just bought a lb of rhassoul. I used bentonite and it was just a test, so I didn't want to use up a lot of the little it of clay I have left. I did a few teaspoons in about half a cup of water, maybe less. I also added a teaspoon of slippery elm bark powder. When I applied, it looked like the most perfect wng in all the land!
> 
> I'm wondering what's the difference between your experience and mine. Is it so obvious as the fact that we used different clays?
> 
> Ok, I might have figured it out. I looked at the website (maxhydration.com). Your frizz may be attributable to the fact that you conditioned _afterward_. In this regimen, you're supposed to do condition _before _the clay and then add your l-i and gel. Second, I haven't seen anyone mention clay + conditioner. You're 'supposed' to use it straight. It's the baking soda that you dilute with conditioner.



I panicked and added the conditioner when I felt how drying the clay went on my hair. I used water mixed with the clay and put that on my hair. As I was smoothing it was sticking to my strands and then I panicked and added conditioner. My gel has glycerin and the instructions said no glycerin.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 18, 2014)

My schedule does not allow for the multiple washings during the week, I work full time AND study full time while doing 24 hour calls at the hospital (at least 3 per week). But for what it's worth I will be watching to see how it goes for you ladies.


----------



## Divine. (Aug 18, 2014)

I considering trying this method, however, I'm not a fan of homemade concoctions  For the clarifying step, is it possible to just use a sulfate shampoo and call it a day? I would rather find an alternative to baking soda, and the smell of ACV makes me a little sick. Thoughts?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I considering trying this method, however, I'm not a fan of homemade concoctions  For the clarifying step, is it possible to just use a sulfate shampoo and call it a day? I would rather find an alternative to baking soda, and the smell of ACV makes me a little sick. Thoughts?



I wouldn't say no. However, if shampoo/sulfate shampoo isn't drying to your hair then you really aren't the target for this method. With that said it doesn't mean you can't try it. It would see you are trying to gain definition. You can try doing the mud after the conditioner or you may want to just try a cowash followed by the mud.

ETA: What is it you are trying to achieve with this method that you can't with your current regimen?


----------



## overtherainbow (Aug 18, 2014)

^Im no expert on this but I was thinking about using a sulfate free clarifier instead of ACV and Baking Soda. My hair loathes ACV. I don't think sulfates would work as well because it'll prevent max hydration. In the long run, sulfates always made my curls look frizzy and harder to manage.

S/N: I'm going to give this a go in the winter time when my hair really needs some TLC. Right now, I'm  getting similar results with frequent shampooing and heavy sealing.


----------



## Divine. (Aug 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I wouldn't say no. However, if shampoo/sulfate shampoo isn't drying to your hair then you really aren't the target for this method. With that said it doesn't mean you can't try it. It would see you are trying to gain definition. You can try doing the mud after the conditioner or you may want to just try a cowash followed by the mud.
> 
> ETA: What is it you are trying to achieve with this method that you can't with your current regimen?



I just want moisturized hair  I'm not too concerned with gaining definition. I wanted to try it for a week (not long term) just to see what effects it would have on my hair. Maybe I'm in the wrong thread


----------



## faithVA (Aug 18, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I just want moisturized hair  I'm not too concerned with gaining definition. I wanted to try it for a week (not long term) just to see what effects it would have on my hair. Maybe I'm in the wrong thread



I'm certainly not trying to keep you from moisturized hair. However, if you are modifying the method before you even try it, it may be a sign that the method may not be for you. 

I don't know what to suggest if you modify the first step or what the outcome will be. That is something you would have to experiment with.


----------



## Divine. (Aug 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I'm certainly not trying to keep you from moisturized hair. However, if you are modifying the method before you even try it, it may be a sign that the method may not be for you.
> 
> I don't know what to suggest if you modify the first step or what the outcome will be. That is something you would have to experiment with.



It's just the baking soda I'm weary about. I don't mind it in the cherry lola treatment, but I'm not so sure how well it will clarify my hair. When I put things like that in my hair, I just always feel like it's still dirty. Shampoo would just make me feel a bit better because I know it's designed to clean the hair. 

I think I am gonna experiment. My logic is, if the goal is to clarify the hair, I should be able to use a clarifying shampoo (preferably one without sulfates). Maybe the person who came up with this was keeping no-poo ladies in mind.


----------



## Lynn84 (Aug 18, 2014)

I started doing this after I took my braids down yesterday. I finished this afternoon and my hair is still damp/wet (in some spots). erplexed

I can't stand my hair being wet for that long so I don't think I'll be doing it again. It was just too much to do and I've been sitting up here forever with a wet head.

The spots that are dry feel soft and moisturized though.


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 18, 2014)

I've tried it with the ORS clarifying shampoo without issue. My hair was still soft and the curls returned. Give it a shot and see what happens.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 18, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I considering trying this method, however, I'm not a fan of homemade concoctions  For the clarifying step, is it possible to just use a sulfate shampoo and call it a day? I would rather find an alternative to baking soda, and the smell of ACV makes me a little sick. Thoughts?


I _heavily_ diluted my ACV the first time I used it. That was actually my best experience with acv thus far. Maybe essential oils could mask the smell long enough for you to get the benefits??

bajandoc86, If you're pressed for time, they say to do the first few steps before bed, sleep in the dc, rinse in the am, apply leave-in's and gel. If that still too long for you I'll try to think something up.


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 18, 2014)

Divine. said:


> I considering trying this method, however, I'm not a fan of homemade concoctions  For the clarifying step, is it possible to just use a sulfate shampoo and call it a day? I would rather find an alternative to baking soda, and the smell of ACV makes me a little sick. Thoughts?



Try using the shea moisture Jamaican Black castor oil shampoo. It has ACV in it and is gentle. I ordered it on the sm website.


----------



## seddiieallure (Aug 18, 2014)

tashboog said:


> I'm high po and I've been doing this regimen since May. I initially started out using the conditioner with baking soda for the clarifying step and it was ok, but once I started using ACV for step 1 my hair started responding better to the regimen. My hydration is slow due to the fact my hair was super dry way before this regimen. One thing I can say about this regimen is that my hair is doing a whole lot better. I'm retaining moisture better, I rarely get split ends, I rarely get single strand knots, my breakage has slowed down, my hair rarely tangles, and I'm retaining length. My hair still doesn't like wash n go's so I do braid outs, twist outs, curlformers, or buns. Once I get more hydrated curls then I'll revisit the wash n go. Let me also add that I'm natural, I have high porosity, I'm 4a/ 4b with some 3c, fine to medium strands, low to medium density hair, and I'm full APL. I haven't experienced any over moisturization with this regimen. Your hair won't get over moisturized with this regimen because you are removing build up every 3 days. The ACV or baking soda step and the clay step removes products from your hair which will prevent product build up. When I feel that I need some protein then I will do the modified cherry lola treatment to keep my hair balanced.
> 
> The maximum hydration method works and the steps aren't any more than most of the regimens that's on this forum. Sometime we can get negative about things that we don't know so please do your research because there are a lot of naturals out there struggling with their hair, but scared to try this regimen due to all the negative comments. So please be open to change especially if your having issues with retaining moisture and length. I myself have been on this forum for years and I've tried every bandwagon that you could possibly think of and nothing helped with my overly dry hair, ssk's, and breakage. But the maximum hydration method is the only regimen that's been positive for my hair. HTH



all i want to know is how long does your hair stay hydrated;soft with clumped curl after you stop the method.


----------



## tashboog (Aug 18, 2014)

seddiieallure said:


> all i want to know is how long does your hair stay hydrated;soft with clumped curl after you stop the method.


I haven't reached max hydration yet so I can't answer your questions. However once hydration is reached your hair will stay moisturized a lot longer. I no some could go 7 days if they had too but the originator doesn't advise going longer then 3 days even once reaching max hydration. Before this regimen I couldn't get even 1 day hair cuz my hair would dry out by the time I got home from work. Now I can get 2 day hair maybe even 3.


----------



## splendid10 (Aug 19, 2014)

Hi, Does this method prevent you from using oils in your hair or including them in your conditioner for additional sheen and softness? Thanks.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 19, 2014)

splendid10 said:


> Hi, Does this method prevent you from using oils in your hair or including them in your conditioner for additional sheen and softness? Thanks.



The method does allow for oil after step 4 the leave-in step or after step 5 the gel set.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 19, 2014)

SimJam said:


> that's a whole darn lot of steps to do daily (least 2-3 times per week)
> 
> does remind me though that I have some clays and terressentials to use up


 
So to update I 

I inadvertently did a stretched out max hydration-ish method

did a cherry lola one week (its super awesome)
then a clay wash the next week (slept with it on)

my hair has been super moisturized since
(also because I found out that Im LoPo and have tweaked my reggie accordingly)


----------



## SimJam (Aug 19, 2014)

seddiieallure said:


> all i want to know is how long does your hair stay hydrated;soft with clumped curl after you stop the method.


 
See my above post .... I did the inadvertent stretched out max hydration method a month ago and Im still feeling the difference.

I think Ill be doing this monthly now


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 19, 2014)

SimJam said:


> See my above post .... *I did the inadvertent stretched out max hydration method a month ago *and Im still feeling the difference.
> 
> I think Ill be doing this monthly now


 I did my first clay rinse and my hair was clumped and extremely well defined. I had no idea my hair looked like that* beneath all the frizz. 



* I did a little experiment. I went through all the yt vids of those following this method and I noticed that, when you compare pre-mhm hair to post-mhm hair, you find that the definition you see in those early clay treatments is loosely similar to how your hair will look once you do the regimen fully for a while. I did notice slight shrinkage between the two, but that's it. So, the definition I saw with my first clay mask on gives me an idea of what my hair will eventually look like.


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 19, 2014)

Divine. said:


> It's just the baking soda I'm weary about. I don't mind it in the cherry lola treatment, but I'm not so sure how well it will clarify my hair. When I put things like that in my hair, I just always feel like it's still dirty. Shampoo would just make me feel a bit better because I know it's designed to clean the hair.  I think I am gonna experiment. My logic is, if the goal is to clarify the hair, I should be able to use a clarifying shampoo (preferably one without sulfates). Maybe the person who came up with this was keeping no-poo ladies in mind.



I thought the same thing, however each step has a purpose, the clarification step uses baking soda to cleanse as well as to open the cuticles to allow moisture to enter from the next step which is the DC step.   I wasn't sure about the baking soda either and my logic was that I should be able to use a shampoo bar which cleanses and has a high ph, tried it and had a set back, live and learn.  If you're concerned about clean hair, the clay wash which is step 3 will also cleanse your hair.


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 19, 2014)

I just got back from vacation where I couldn't do all of the steps. There was no way I was lugging all those products around. However I did a Cherry Lola treatment before I went and packed Tresemme conditioner and Wet Line gel. My hair retained moisture for 5 days. I co-washed twice. The last time I CW I my curls were turning into frizz. Now that I'm home I tried baking soda and the curl definition is better than before. So I'm gonna TRY to follow the method as it's laid out this week.


----------



## hunnychile (Aug 19, 2014)

I tried this one day last week and it took entirely too long to be doing every day and I have a TWA. I liked my results with the clay mask and diluting the conditioner so I'll probably just snip pieces from it and do it weekly.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 20, 2014)

bajandoc86,  I think I found something you might like!



> The Max Hydration Method
> 
> ooo Version 1(Day/Night regimen) ooo
> 
> ...



quoted from the huge thread at BHM, pg 127. I'm getting through it, y'all, a little bit every day.  I think it goes up to pg 200-something. Anyway, I say all that to say, Pinke Cube might not even co-sign these different methods any more. 

But! Your hair has to be well-hydrated because the method I highlighted, the fastest one, omits dc'ing. It's actually the brainchild of danabnatural (?) on yt, but even she makes a point to schedule one or more overnight dc's/ wk and her hair has already reached max hydration. Pinke Cube thought the method was fine, a few people tried it out and said it was awesome, best wng ever!, then a few posts later they started noticing dryness. While troubleshooting, they realized that they didn't have anything near 'max hydration' and as a result, their hair really needed those omitted dc's. 

So don't forget to dc.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 20, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> I panicked and added the conditioner when* I felt how drying the clay went on my hair.* I used water mixed with the clay and put that on my hair. As I was smoothing *it was sticking to my strands* and then I panicked and added conditioner. *My gel has glycerin and the instructions said no glycerin*.


almond eyes, I have some question for you if you don't mind. I'm practicing my troubleshooting with this method.  

First, you have to tell me exactly what you did, step by step, and with which products. The image of you freaking out and slapping conditioner on top of your clay is cracking me up, reminding me of how I felt that night with the porosity issue I mentioned. Lawd, this hair thing is serious business. 

Ok _*catches breath*_, so when you say the clay was drying, what do you mean? Describe how it felt or looked that made you think it was dry. Had you ever used clay before? What, exactly, was your blend? I had never used it before personally, but I figured it might feel a little drying. It's mud, after all.  I kept it on for several hours with a shower cap. The result was so perfect (looking, feeling) when I washed it out that I really should have just followed the regimen and applied my leave-in. Being extra , I did an ACV rinse that ruined it.

Ahh, so you didn't use gel. According to Pinke Cube, that's one of the most important steps. She doesn't utilize gel for defining curls, she employs it as a _sealant._ In her opinion, oil isn't adequate for low porosity hair because oil only traps the moisture of your leave-in for a limited amount of time and, on lo po hair, things tend not to absorb anyway. So, basically, [lo po hair(l-i + oil)]= oily hair from which the leave in has _evaporated_. 

Do you intend to actually do the method, or are you just experimenting with different pieces of the reggie like me?


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 20, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> @almond eyes, I have some question for you if you don't mind. I'm practicing my troubleshooting with this method.
> 
> First, you have to tell me exactly what you did, step by step, and with which products. The image of you freaking out and slapping conditioner on top of your clay is cracking me up, reminding me of how I felt that night with the porosity issue I mentioned. Lawd, this hair thing is serious business.
> 
> ...



Hi Honey Bee.

I am laughing too at myself slapping conditioner on my hair to stop the dryness from taking over. It was like a race for time. 

My hair used to be low porosity but now since I shaved it and wash it often it is normal now. My hair takes in products very well and it dries within three hours. Before my hair used to take at least one day to dry properly. 

As I was putting the wet clay on my hair, the clay pieces began snagging in my hair and I added more water. And then it began to get dry very fast like high porosity hair and I started to add the conditioner. 

I added a leave in afterwards and maybe the problem was the leave in had glycerin which I just checked out the ingredient list it does have it.

I didn't try the oil and also it was hard for the clay to get washed out completely. I didn't use the gel because I saw after washing my hair with a lot of conditioner after the mud mask the wave definition was clearly there but my hair felt very dry so I used a leave in and put a hair tie (do rag) on. 

When I took the hair tie off the waves were there but looked very dry and the moment I fussed with it the hair turned to a dry fro and the waves disappeared.

I am scared to do this method again. My own hydration method is not producing waves definition or hang time (my hair is still in the TWA stage) but my hair is moist and the comb glides through and that to me is key for hair growth the retention.

My biggest issue are my 4b front edges which look different from the rest of my hair. That tiny part of my hair is actually high porosity.

So any advice, but I am weary

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 20, 2014)

Thank you Honey Bee. I will try this my next weekend off...see how y hair looks and feels as well as how long it takes.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 20, 2014)

I just yt'd this and it's weird seeing such tight curl patterns hanging and looking so defined, moisturized, and frizz free! There is something to this method for sure.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 20, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> bajandoc86;20464317[/USER]]Thank you Honey Bee. I will try this my next weekend off...see how y hair looks and feels as well as how long it takes.



You have beautiful hair anyway. I can only imagine what your curls look like.  I'm so jealous already I don't even want to see it


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 20, 2014)

I'm on Day 2 of this method.  So far my hair has been extra soft and last night's detangling was a breeze.  15 minutes.  That's a new record for me.  I won't be able to complete all the steps tonight so I will pineapple or twist it up. I also have more "hang".  I am nowhere close to hydration.  The roots are super frizzy but from about half way I get individual tiny curls.  If this cuts down on SSKs and knots, I may be sold.  At the very least I will kept doing periodic cherry lolas and cowashing more often.


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 20, 2014)

I also find that to achieve maximum hydration we must also be careful to avoid certain hair styles. To me extension braids are a big no no. Too drying doesn't allow for hair shaft to be penetrated with moisture and I remembered when I would braid my hair the shedding and the dryness even after a good DC was incredible. The dryness also I think caused greater shrinkage and SSKs. 

I think I have reached maximum hydration because my hair never comes out in the comb and my hair remains soft all day even when it is finished drying and I put no product in my hair. And I can comb my hair wet or dry with nothing coming out in the comb but I will like to see when my afro grows bigger if that will still be the case. And I some days don't even comb my fro and still no breakage or massive shedding or hair coming out in the comb days later. Years ago when I cut my hair very short, and I wasn't washing everyday and not using the right shampoos and conditioners my hair would always come out in the comb. 

I don't think I want to mess with any mud masks or ACV or baking soda. It has taken me awhile to achieve soft hair. All my other transitions what made me run to the relaxer or texturiser was my dry hair. I think when you have maximum hydration your hair cuticles lie in a certain way and your hair is easier to style and also now that my hair doesn't take forever to dry like before I think hair styles will be easier to achieve especially since I can wash and style and know my hair will dry quickly so I can afford to wash my hair everyday or at least wet it. Again I will report as my afro gets bigger. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 20, 2014)

Just finished the steps without tweaking anything. My hair turned out pretty well. Certainly less frizz around the perimeter. Whats interesting is the hair up front never did much before. It didn't curl or frizz as it's much finer than the hair at my crown (which is pretty course).







I've been messing around with this process for a couple of weeks now. My hair has improved each time I've done it. So yeah...this method has great potential. Don't think I've had many SSK's and detangling has been pretty easy too.


----------



## Nazaneen (Aug 21, 2014)

Is there a reason why relaxed ladies shouldn't use the Cherry Lola treatment?
My hair is relaxed but my hair retains a good deal of curl pattern and it seems just about as frizzy as when my hair is not relaxed.  It's frizz city if I air dry.


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 21, 2014)

Many years ago when I went to a natural hair salon in NYC, they came up with a concoction with coconut milk, lime juice and baking soda calling it their natural hair relaxer with no chemicals. I don't know what else she added to that mix but my hair looked nice a somewhat curly but when I washed it the following week it turned dry and my hair started to shed massively. When I called to ask if the mix had chemicals, she said no their mixologist had tried mixing up her non chemical concoctions and her experiments had worked well before. Well I guess on my fine four something textured hair it was a fail. I had to cut off several inches. 

I have been really thinking hard about this maximum hydration and as I said my hair is doing very good now with the daily washing and conditioning for three months. I am working on getting my 4b edges to accept moisture better with my daily washes. Amazingly I do not use any products on my hair and my hair still feels soft. I realise how much money I have wasted over the years in trying to buy these products designed to bring out curl patterns, hang time and shingling results when many of those products caused me even more dryness and skin problems. Coconut oil and Shea Butter caused me some of the worst acne I ever had in my life three years ago and I had to go on accutane as it was that bad.

When I was a child growing up in the 70s, my African mother used to wash my hair condition it put it in one big plait and grease it every now and then. I had no problems. Everyone called me 'baby hair' because it was so soft it was so easy to just pile into one bunch. But when she began washing it less, using harsh shampoo (ivory soap), putting all of this grease in my hair mid week and then plaiting my hair with extensions my hair became dry and then the texture changed from soft to dry and hard. 

When I lived in Rwanda, natural hair is very big over there. I have seen women with 4c hair no wave pattern but afros soft and huge tied into a bun. I was so jealous. My god mother who is Rwandan I have always asked her what is the secret. She always says, we have the same hair what are you talking about. Then she would say, we wash our hair a lot and we don't use weaves or extension plaits. 

So, for me, I don't care about creating these curls and waves, I want soft hair and retention which I am getting so far. 

Believe it or not 4 type hair whether A or Z is not the hardest hair type. The hardest problem is achieving maximum hydration so that hair is soft enough to gather and style. And that is what makes many women run to relaxers along with the issue of shrinkage. I think the hardest hair type is low density regardless if the hair is straight, curly or coily. 

I think women with 4b and 4z especially those with high density hair need to re examine the hydration issue. Because once you can conquer this, you don't care about whether your hair has no curl or wave pattern.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 21, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> Many years ago when I went to a natural hair salon in NYC, they came up with a concoction with coconut milk, lime juice and baking soda calling it their natural hair relaxer with no chemicals. I don't know what else she added to that mix but my hair looked nice a somewhat curly but when I washed it the following week it turned dry and my hair started to shed massively. When I called to ask if the mix had chemicals, she said no their mixologist had tried mixing up her non chemical concoctions and her experiments had worked well before. Well I guess on my fine four something textured hair it was a fail. I had to cut off several inches.
> 
> I have been really thinking hard about this maximum hydration and as I said my hair is doing very good now with the daily washing and conditioning for three months. I am working on getting my 4b edges to accept moisture better with my daily washes. Amazingly I do not use any products on my hair and my hair still feels soft. I realise how much money I have wasted over the years in trying to buy these products designed to bring out curl patterns, hang time and shingling results when many of those products caused me even more dryness and skin problems. Coconut oil and Shea Butter caused me some of the worst acne I ever had in my life three years ago and I had to go on accutane as it was that bad.
> 
> ...


almond eyes, I think you're getting hung up on curl patterns and hang-time. That's not the focus of this regimen. The inventor, Pinke Cube, was not looking for definition when she stumbled onto this method. She had a bald spot caused by a bad ingredient in some gel. She tried everything usually recommended to no avail. She bc'd for the zillionth time and baggied for three months. To her delight, at the end of that period, the area had grown back. 

What shocked her was that that single patch of hair was perfectly coiled from root to tip. 

She started researching frizz and learned that it's a sign of severely parched hair, but it's not a hair type on its own. 3c hair can also be so frizzy that the curl pattern is hidden. Any hair type can frizz.

What I'm trying to explain is that, while users of this regimen discuss curl definition, that's simply a by-product of max hydration. Dry hair= frizz. Moist hair= no frizz= defined hair, whether you wanted it or not.   Definition is just a way to measure one's progress.

Me, personally, I never intend to do wngs so, curl definition or not, don't really matter to me.  But maximally hydrated hair performs better and retains growth. That's my goal.


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 21, 2014)

Well I'm going to try it! I'm a lo-po (at least last time I checked), dense, thick-stranded 3c/4a. 

My hair has been fine recently (since I added an activator gel). But it has always taken forever to dry and, I think, is lacking in elasticity. I think it lacks internal moisture. My hair is also very frizz-prone. 

We'll see how it goes!!


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 21, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> @almond eyes, I think you're getting hung up on curl patterns and hang-time. That's not the focus of this regimen. The inventor, Pinke Cube, was not looking for definition when she stumbled onto this method. She had a bald spot caused by a bad ingredient in some gel. She tried everything usually recommended to no avail. She bc'd for the zillionth time and baggied for three months. To her delight, at the end of that period, the area had grown back.
> 
> What shocked her was that that single patch of hair was perfectly coiled from root to tip.
> 
> ...



No I was not focused on that for my hair, but I do understand you are saying that the person who thought of the method was trying to get maximum hydration which leads to better retention of hair rather than get us four types to be focused on the curl and coil definition. But I don't think definition is an indicator of hydration. I used a mud mask and my hair waved up immediately but my hair was very dry afterwards. I see many women with definition and their hair looks dry and crispy. I did the mud mask not to see definition but to see if my hair would get softer than what I was doing. 

What are the ways one can detect hydration besides curl definition. For me it is how my comb glides through my hair and how my hair feels after it has been washed and dries.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## tolly (Aug 21, 2014)

I imagine getting rid of SSK and less manipulation will give me the chance to retain length. I'm excited to see what happens over the next months with this regimen. 
I use giovanni direct leave in watered down, and homemade flaxseed gel which is so watery I get non greasy, non-crunchy hair and I enjoy running my hands through my hair now.
In my 4years on hair forums, I never tried baking soda on my hair becuase of the warnings about damage.....now I have less than 2inches of hair and with the testimony of those who have been doing this for some months, I don't mind experimenting with my short hair, I have little to lose.
I used bentonite clay for the first time today, my hair doesn't look any different from yesterday, I have loose curls, I used to categorize as 4a, now it looks like 3c, with clumping that hopefully keeps SSK away.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 21, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> *I see many women with definition and their hair looks dry and crispy. *I did the mud mask not to see definition but to see if my hair would get softer than what I was doing.


almond eyes,  I know what you mean. 

The mud mask, as I understand it, is an alternate cleaning method, like an acv or baking soda rinse. It's not the one thing that gets your hair moisturized and soft. Your conditioner is supposed to do that.  

This regimen has two cleansing steps in it because Pinke Cube believes that lo po hair has to be really clean to absorb moisture, otherwise the cuticles won't lift.

****************************************************

I'm getting my clay tomorrow.  I also ordered some Irish Moss because, although I do intend to buy some Kinny Curly Custard (the gel) once I'm fully natural, I'd like to make a gel with a cast (meaning, it makes a shell around the hair strand to seal in moisture) but minimal hold to use as I continue my transition. 

And, my mom has some flax seeds, acv, and coconut oil for me.  I still have a huge vitacost order to make, though. I'm still missing some ingredients for the gel. 

I'll start the full reggie when I get my gel situation worked out.  I'm gonna take pics before and after and, or course, post them here, but I also wanna send them to Pinke Cube to be posted on the website. My mom is starting it tonight cuz she just got some clay. (She's the only reason I'm doing this, btw, just to prove it works. I think my hair would hydrate using normal methods.)


OAN, I'm gonna start a hair journal to keep track of how the various steps of this regimen affect me hair. Something I did left my hair feeling kinda rough but honestly, I can't remember what it was. I just know that something I did in my last wash did me wrong.  Wish I could remember what it was.


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 22, 2014)

I guess the key is maximum hydration plus correcting porosity issues equals better retention and softer hair.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## almond eyes (Aug 22, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> @almond eyes,  I know what you mean.
> 
> The mud mask, as I understand it, is an alternate cleaning method, like an acv or baking soda rinse. It's not the one thing that gets your hair moisturized and soft. Your conditioner is supposed to do that.
> 
> ...



Can't wait to hear about the results you keep in your journal. 

Best.
Almond Eyes


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 22, 2014)

I really believe that for my hair the key is the Cherry Lola/baking soda step. I just finished the method for the fourth time. 

This time things went really quickly. Since my detangling time is basically 10 minutes now, the limiting steps are the "waiting" times. In fact, I think I will be able to shorten some of the listed times and eventually be able to skip certain steps/get down to a couple days per week once I get to higher levels of hydration. 

I haven't had any SSKs or knots. My hair is drying more quickly and softer each day. Very little shedding (a few strands). I'm getting more and more definition each time also.

The below pic is wet hair.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 22, 2014)

I have always characterized my hair as 4C/Z.....there was never any definition or hang to it.


But I always knew the key to my hair being healthy and performing well was moisture, moisture, moisture! Even though I used bentonite clay once a week, did regular protein and henna treatments, nothing seemed to give me definition. And even though my hair is 10" long, it would never keep its hang from a braid-out or twist-out no matter the products or methods I used.


Today is Day 3 and MY GAWD!! My hair looks like a jheri curl without the wetness. It is shiny, bouncy and has swang. THIS IS THE 1st TIME THIS HAS EVER HAPPENED TO MY HAIR! I'm amazed.

I am in Florida and when I left home this morning the humidity (close to 95%/97% today) hit me in the face. I have been outside several times and my hair has not shrunken AT ALL! My twist-out is still elongated, moisturized and swanging. Usually I get shrinkage about 20 minutes after doing my hair. Which, by the end of the day, turns into a shrunken 'for. Can't wait 'til the end of the day to see the final results.

My weekend plans are to continue the regimen (I'm determined to do the 7-day treatment).


MY CRITIQUE of the METHOD:


Being the PJ that I am, I didn't have to purchase anything. I did the Cherry Lola Caramel treament and only substituted the coconut amino with Silk Amino. Left the solution on for 2 hours.

I followed all of the other steps except I did not dilute or add water to my leave-in. Since my hair was always parched, I had stopped using regular L-I and used only heavy creams and oils to try to keep my hair moisturized. I realize (on Day 3) that I can use less and less products now.


The products I have been using (none of the products, I believe, are on the approved list) are:


Conditioners:
karensbodybeautiful.com Luscious Locks conditioner
Phyto PhytoKarite mask
happynappyhoney.com Pink Sugar Hibiscus Conditioner
darcysbotanicals.com Pumpkin Seed Conditioner


Leave-Ins:
happynappyhoney.com Honey Nut Pomade
APB hair creme
myhoneychild.com Type 4 hair cream


Gels:
Entwine Couture Creme Jelle Styler
Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic (original formula)
Curl Junkie's Pattern PUSHA


ALSO, I know I will not have to do heavy-layers of the LCO method. I can be very light-handed going forward.


And finally a small patch of hair in my left temple (about 3" X 3") is defined, moisturized and swanging. This patch of hair never stayed defined from any style or method I've tried. Seemingly it's catching up to the hydration level of the rest of my hair. Today is the 1st time I've ever worn bangs.


I'm looking forward to the end of the day without a shrunken 'fro. 

As of today, I'm an official 4B.....I'm happy.....


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2014)

Pompous Blue said:


> I have always characterized my hair as 4C/Z.....there was never any definition or hang to it.
> 
> 
> But I always knew the key to my hair being healthy and performing well was moisture, moisture, moisture! Even though I used bentonite clay once a week, did regular protein and henna treatments, nothing seemed to give me definition. And even though my hair is 10" long, it would never keep its hang from a braid-out or twist-out no matter the products or methods I used.
> ...



I am glad you are having such great results. You sound so excited


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 22, 2014)

@crimsonpeach, Oooh, pretty! Do you have a pic of how your wet hair looked before? 

I haven't done the Cherry Lola yet. I sent SO to get some yogurt (and it was on sale!), but they didn't have full-fat.  So I need a work-around. I looked up the ph of yogurt and it's 4.5-5. I have ph strips so I'm gonna test my conditioners to see which one falls in that range. (eta: I didn't have to break out the ph strips! I remembered that the natural haven has a list of the ph's of common conditioners. Aussie Moist (reg) and the 3mm are 4.8-5.8, good enough for a test run. )

And now, for another segment of _'From that long @ss thread on BHM'_... 

I'm on page 223.   Pinke Cube just finished explaining something she noticed: those who are 'slow hydrators' (meaning, they've been doing it for a while and they still have lots of frizz) tend to water down their clay too much. (She noticed it on skype, she said, so she must have been skype'ing somebody through the process. Talk about dedication! ) She used herself and msdeekay as counter examples (they both have yt vids showing how they apply it).

Her conclusion was that the clay should feel creamy when you apply it, and coat every strand to the point that your hair is white. You should be making small sections and making sure you work it in good from root to tip. If the clay feels squeaky when you apply it, you're doing it wrong.

It was also found that people with the best results kept the clay on much longer than 30 min. Some people slept in it, left it in for the entire day, etc, and they reported well-conditioned hair. I can confirm because I left my clay in for something like 4-5 hours to no negative affect.

eta again, last one, lol. I forgot something important. Pinke Cube also warned against smoothing your hair back like how you would do a relaxer, flat to the head. Iow, you should be using the clay as you would use gel in a wash and go.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I am glad you are having such great results. You sound so excited


 
faithVA
Yeah, I am VERY excited. 
I do not straighten my hair and after so many years on this journey, it would be nice to see that my hair had some length.....Well, it does and it shows thanks to this method. 
I can't believe this is all that it took.
And as crimsonpeach said, the steps get shorter and detangling is now a breeze (ON THE 3rd DAY, no less.) I can see things only getting better and better and by Day 7, I will have achieved my maximum hydration.
I'm wondering if I can trim less and retain more now that SSKs and knots are melted away.....
P.S. the only hesitation I had is I was afraid of the baking soda. I imagined my hair melting off my head.....LOL.....No fears, no worries.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 22, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> @crimsonpeach, Oooh, pretty! Do you have a pic of how your wet hair looked before?
> 
> I haven't done the Cherry Lola yet. I sent SO to get some yogurt (and it was on sale!), but they didn't have full-fat.  So I need a work-around. I looked up the ph of yogurt and it's 4.5-5. I have ph strips so I'm gonna test my conditioners to see which one falls in that range. (eta: I didn't have to break out the ph strips! I remembered that the natural haven has a list of the ph's of common conditioners. Aussie Moist (reg) and the 3mm are 4.8-5, good enough for a test run. )
> 
> ...


Honey Bee

All of this is so true! My clay is very creamy (like cake batter) and I worked it into my hair very well (even massagint it into my scalp.)

And, yeah, I didn't think my hair could ever be frizz-free....It is today!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 22, 2014)

Pompous Blue lawd now I am really getting interested to try this method.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 22, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> @crimsonpeach, Oooh, pretty! Do you have a pic of how your wet hair looked before?



I really should have taken before pics.  My wet hair has a few random very tiny coils but is mostly a see of unclumped cotton.  Water tends to sit on top was a long while and will dry into a fluffy fro.  I haven't let my loose hair shrink completely since I was ear length. It's cute but the tangles and knots!  My wet hair before doesn't have the same amount of hang as it does in my last pic.

I keep hearing the bad effects of baking soda.  I'm not quite sure of where I stand on the issue yet but I am monitoring my hair.  I plan on trying to do this method with that step and the clay step to see what happens (basically a traditional wash and go).  Trying to get the 7 days in first. As long as I can maintain the ease of detangling and less SSKs.


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 22, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> I really believe that for my hair the key is the Cherry Lola/baking soda step. I just finished the method for the fourth time.
> 
> This time things went really quickly. Since my detangling time is basically 10 minutes now, the limiting steps are the "waiting" times. In fact, I think I will be able to shorten some of the listed times and eventually be able to skip certain steps/get down to a couple days per week once I get to higher levels of hydration.
> 
> ...



I've also noticed less shedding. Since I've started wearing WNG's finger detangling has been my go to method for removing knots and shed hair. My hair is loving it! There has been no need to take my comb or denman out of the drawer yet.

Another observation I've made is that it really isn't super important that I get curl definition as long as my hair is soft and well moisturized. I haven't completed the 7 day treatment yet. The most I've done is four days in a row at the beginning. Then I bumped it down to 2 days on and 2 days off. It leaves me with defined hair for the first day and slightly chunkier on day 2. By day 3 I need to CW again.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 22, 2014)

day 1

[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/bestat/media/Hair%202014/20140822_1028591_zps451a93c4.jpg.html]
	

[/URL]

doesn't seem like much but I never get this much definition from just a tiny bit of effort.

I usually have to do tiny sections and shingle the heck out of my hair so get a similar look.

for this I just undid the chunky twists I put in my hair after I washed out my conditioner (maybe 15 or so) and slapped some KKKC in each section.

this took about 10 - 15 mins


----------



## Guinan (Aug 22, 2014)

SimJam, your hair looks GREAT!


----------



## Guinan (Aug 22, 2014)

I think I'm going to try this method, beginning this weekend, but it will have to be modified. My plan:

*Cleanse: ACV
*DC: Tressume Conditioner (over-night)
*Clay rinse: Now, European Clay powder (The next day)
*Leave-in: Giovanni
*Gel: Flaxseed or Giovanni

I will do this reggie Sats and Wed.


----------



## McQuay30 (Aug 22, 2014)

Looking for ideas about the baking soda portion, attempted a portion of the method a couple of days ago and noticed my perimeter and crown started to sting after about 15 to 20 minutes of it on my scalp. Maybe those areas are high porosity?  And the rest low porosity? Also this is the same areas I would burn with a relaxer.

Sent from my SM-G900V using LHCF


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 22, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> Pompous Blue lawd now I am really getting interested to try this method.



bajandoc86

You've got to try it (jumping up and down!!!)

Guess what just happened??!!! I had to go back out in the field to meet a contractor on a construction site. When it came time to put on my hard-hat, I bent at the waist and my hair just poured into the hard-hat....un-freaking-believable!!!! 

When I got back to my truck, I took my hard-hat off and my hair just fell into place, I did the YT girl shake and drove off ......


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 22, 2014)

McQuay30 said:


> Looking for ideas about the baking soda portion, attempted a portion of the method a couple of days ago and noticed my perimeter and crown started to sting after about 15 to 20 minutes of it on my scalp. Maybe those areas are high porosity?  And the rest low porosity? Also this is the same areas I would burn with a relaxer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using LHCF



McQuay30

Thank you for bringing this up. My lower left nape did the same thing. And you're right, it felt like a relaxer-sting. When I rinsed it out there was no damage felt or seen. For the last 2 treatments, though, I used HALF the baking soda and still getting good results!


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 22, 2014)

shelli4018 said:


> I've also noticed less shedding. Since I've started wearing WNG's finger detangling has been my go to method for removing knots and shed hair. My hair is loving it! There has been no need to take my comb or denman out of the drawer yet.
> 
> Another observation I've made is that it really isn't super important that I get curl definition as long as my hair is soft and well moisturized. I haven't completed the 7 day treatment yet. The most I've done is four days in a row at the beginning. Then I bumped it down to 2 days on and 2 days off. It leaves me with defined hair for the first day and slightly chunkier on day 2. By day 3 I need to CW again.



YES!  The curl definition is a nice side effect but the softness, decrease of tangles etc. is what I wanted. I haven't touched a comb since I've started this.  I'm willing to bet my twistouts will easier to maintain also.  I plan on trying one this weekend.  I really should do a length check to see how much I retain before my next trim in 3 months.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> McQuay30;20471959[/USER]]Looking for ideas about the baking soda portion, attempted a portion of the method a couple of days ago and noticed my perimeter and crown started to sting after about 15 to 20 minutes of it on my scalp. Maybe those areas are high porosity?  And the rest low porosity? Also this is the same areas I would burn with a relaxer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using LHCF



What were your ratios of conditioner, water and baking soda? Did you rinse or put it on dry hair? 

It is OK to rinse if you feel your cuticles are open after 15 to 20 minutes.

I only leave the baking soda on for 15 minutes because my cuticles are wide open by then.


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Aug 22, 2014)

I think I'm going to try this. I've always been weary of baking soda but if the use of it in a controlled manner can help my hair be less tangled then I'm all for it. I really don't care about curl definition because I don't have curls but moisture and less tangles sound good right about now.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What were your ratios of conditioner, water and baking soda? Did you rinse or put it on dry hair?
> 
> It is OK to rinse if you feel your cuticles are open after 15 to 20 minutes.
> 
> I only leave the baking soda on for 15 minutes because my cuticles are wide open by then.





> Step 1: Clarify
> Option 1: Baking soda rinse. Mix 1-2 tablespoons of baking soda into thick 1-2.5 oz
> conditioner. Add 4-8 oz of water. Shake. Apply to hair in sections and let sit on the hair for 15-60 minutes. If being done on product free hair, lower bakingsoda measurement to 1-2 teaspoons.
> This step is ideal for low porosity hair, since it lifts the cuticle as well.



This is what I do except I use 1 tablespoon of baking soda. When I used 2 TBSP is when I got the sting.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2014)

Pompous Blue said:


> This is what I do except I use 1 tablespoon of baking soda. When I used 2 TBSP is when I got the sting.



Yes I only do 1 tbsp and I think for myself I can probably do 2 tsp since I sometimes rinse first.

I typically leave it on for 15 minutes. I probably have never left it on for more than 30. 

1 tbsp leaves my mixture with a ph of 8. 2 tbsp probably has a higher ph which is causing the sting feeling. Definitely ok to cut back.


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 22, 2014)

McQuay30 said:


> Looking for ideas about the baking soda portion, attempted a portion of the method a couple of days ago and noticed my perimeter and crown started to sting after about 15 to 20 minutes of it on my scalp. Maybe those areas are high porosity?  And the rest low porosity? Also this is the same areas I would burn with a relaxer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using LHCF



The first week I tried this I didn't use baking soda other than the Cherry Lola treatment. Pretty sure I only used 1 TBSP too. I used the ACV option instead.


----------



## McQuay30 (Aug 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What were your ratios of conditioner, water and baking soda? Did you rinse or put it on dry hair?
> 
> It is OK to rinse if you feel your cuticles are open after 15 to 20 minutes.
> 
> I only leave the baking soda on for 15 minutes because my cuticles are wide open by then.



Rinse hair and I am using half of everything as in water and v conditioner but only 2tsp of baking soda.

Sent from my SM-G900V using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> McQuay30;20472495[/USER]]Rinse hair and I am using half of everything as in water and v conditioner but only 2tsp of baking soda.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using LHCF



Do you mean you are using 50% conditioner and 50% water when you say half of everything?

If so you may want to use more water to neutralize the baking soda a bit more. 

It is better to stick with the 2 to 3 oz of conditioner with the 6 to 8 oz of water versus doing a 50/50 even if you are only using 2 tsp of baking soda.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh snap, y'all! *runs around in circles screaming and waving hands*

I just cleansed with the baking soda + conditioner mix. I'm transitioning, the permed hair is hi po, but I think the natural hair is lo po. I wasn't even sure how my hair would respond to the bs cuz I never used it. I don't have any of the right conditioners yet, I'm just playing around, really. 

So, one tsp of bs + 2 oz of Wen + a few oz of hot tap water. I left it on less than 5 min cuz I was nervous. 

When I rinsed, it felt SO SOFT, omg. Then, I applied warmed, diluted Wen as my dc and my hair just _drank it up_. I have it on now. I _can. not. wait._ to apply the clay.

Crece pello is on the approved list. I'm glad because I can find it easily on the ground here AND it's super cheap.


----------



## McQuay30 (Aug 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Do you mean you are using 50% conditioner and 50% water when you say half of everything?
> 
> If so you may want to use more water to neutralize the baking soda a bit more.
> 
> It is better to stick with the 2 to 3 oz of conditioner with the 6 to 8 oz of water versus doing a 50/50 even if you are only using 2 tsp of baking soda.



Sorry, I u 4 oz of water and 1oz of conditioner and 2tsp of baking soda.

Sent from my SM-G900V using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta (Aug 22, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> Oh snap, y'all! *runs around in circles screaming and waving hands*  I just cleansed with the baking soda + conditioner mix. I'm transitioning, the permed hair is hi po, but I think the natural hair is lo po. I wasn't even sure how my hair would respond to the bs cuz I never used it. I don't have any of the right conditioners yet, I'm just playing around, really.  So, one tsp of bs + 2 oz of Wen + a few oz of hot tap water. I left it on less than 5 min cuz I was nervous.   When I rinsed, it felt SO SOFT, omg. Then, I applied warmed, diluted Wen as my dc and my hair just drank it up. I have it on now. I can. not. wait. to apply the clay.  Crece pello is on the approved list. I'm glad because I can find it easily on the ground here AND it's super cheap.



THANK YOU!  I'm transitioning and have been stalking this thread.  I'm one week away from being 1 year post. I'm currently in Havana twists now but when I take them down I'm definitely gonna try this for 1 week and then go back into the twists. Excited!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 22, 2014)

SimJam wow that was day 1? So pretty!

I bought baking soda at the supermarket today. I have tried yogurt dc and acv in the past and my hair was not a fan…but I will try one more time with this method. 

Thinking about it, I have done rhassoul and bentonite clay masks before, and my hair was pretty defined (well the back half and the sides), the top would always be frizzy though, so I have never attempted a wash and go.


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 22, 2014)

I am so glad that so many people are having success with this method!! We have to keep up with each other, I've been doing the MHM since early July and it has been a game changer for my 4a/4b hair.  My biggest problem is what to do with the massive amount of crap under my sink : )!!!!  I'll try to post my results


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> I am so glad that so many people are having success with this method!! We have to keep up with each other, I've been doing the MHM since early July and it has been a game changer for my 4a/4b hair.  My biggest problem is what to do with the massive amount of crap under my sink : )!!!!  I'll try to post my results



Very nice. You have great definition.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2014)

McQuay30 said:


> Sorry, I u 4 oz of water and 1oz of conditioner and 2tsp of baking soda.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using LHCF



Try a little more water or less baking soda. But if your cuticles are open in 15 to 20 minutes just rinse it out and move to the next step.


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Very nice. You have great definition.



Thank you, and I'm not at maximum hydration yet. The best part is that my shedding has dramatically decreased and detangling is a breeze so hopefully I'm finally on track for some length retention.  I'm a slow grower so every bit counts! !


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 22, 2014)

@bajandoc86, If you've had bad experiences with yogurt, I've seen elsewhere online where people make the Cherry Lola treatment using conditioner instead. The most important thing, I think, is that whatever conditioner you use should have a similar ph to yogurt (4.5-5.5).

So, I finished my hair. I should start taking pics. My mom was here and was thoroughly impressed with the condition of my hair. I used my new red clay. (Note to self: it looked like a crime scene when I was finished, make it thicker next time. ) I tried to use irish moss in the clay step to thicken it a bit, but alas , all it did was smell fishy. I'm sure I got some extra minerals or something in my hair, though.


----------



## VirtuousGal (Aug 23, 2014)

Does anyone skip the bentonite clay or replace it with something else? And yea, I know that goes against following it to the letter, but i wanna know durn it lol


----------



## Wildchild453 (Aug 23, 2014)

Isn't baking soda bad for your hair?


----------



## ajoke (Aug 23, 2014)

Ladies, can I use green clay or cassia or someone to substitute for the bentonite? I am currently doing this on my daughters hair right now and I have a mud product I was going to use, but I see it has SLS in it and I don't have time to get bentonite.


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 23, 2014)

For the ones who are doing this. How long does it take to complete all steps from start to finish?


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 23, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> For the ones who are doing this. How long does it take to complete all steps from start to finish?



The first time was about 4 hours.  Mainly because I was mixing as I went instead of preparing ahead of time and the wait time for the cherry Lola is 1-2 hours.  By the fourth time I had it down to 2 1/2.  I DC''ed for longer though because I was doing things around my house.  I prepared better and the detangling was a breeze.  I know I can get that time down with decreasing the wait times and modifying.


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 23, 2014)

I split the process up. In the evening I clarify, cowash, then DC overnight. Clarifying takes an hour because I leave the mixture on my hair while I do other things around the house.

In the morning I do the rinse, mud wash for 15-20 minutes then apply my leave in and gel. The last step takes roughly 20 minutes. The longer I smooth my hair the better the definition. In total I spend less than an hour actively "doing something." The rest of the time is passively waiting. 

The next day I just spritz water on my hair and fluff it out to get rid of bed head. Takes less than 5 minutes since I'm currently wearing a rapidly growing tapered cut.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 23, 2014)

Do you have to use baking soda. Or can you sub the baking soda for the ACV? I'm buying my ingredients today. 1st I'm going to go to Target to get the Tressume conditioner, and then I'm heading over to the Vitamin shoppe to get some flaxseeds, vit e, lavender oil, clay and more Giovanni leave-in.

I really cant wait to use this.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 23, 2014)

For the ladies that is using ACV instead of the baking soda; what is your mixture? And how long are you leaving that in?


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 23, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Do you have to use baking soda. Or can you sub the baking soda for the ACV? I'm buying my ingredients today. 1st I'm going to go to Target to get the Tressume conditioner, and then I'm heading over to the Vitamin shoppe to get some flaxseeds, vit e, lavender oil, clay and more Giovanni leave-in.
> 
> I really cant wait to use this.



I used ACV the first week (excluding the CL treatment). It worked just fine. But I question the efficacy of ACV as a cleanser/clarifier now. I suppose it's fine if you don't have a lot of build up.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2014)

VirtuousGal said:


> Does anyone skip the bentonite clay or replace it with something else? And yea, I know that goes against following it to the letter, but i wanna know durn it lol



I am currently not doing the clay step but I also don't have definition. I wouldn't replace it with anything. That would be. counterproductive. You may not hydrate as quickly without the clay step.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 23, 2014)

Wildchild453 said:


> Isn't baking soda bad for your hair?



It depends on who you ask just like anything else.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm on Day 4. So far so good. The first day is the longest because you are mixing all the products.  I started this morning at 7:00 and I have had the mud on for 45 minutes. I used rhassoul clay. I will use another clay when it is all gone.

Days 1 and 2 my after the clay rinse my hair felt coated. Day 3 that coated feeling was gone and it was nicely moisturized. I redid the Cherry Lola regimen today because I skipped on yesterday. 

My hair does not like the diluted LI or diluted gel. I was hopeful because diluting it will save me money. I do use the Anthony Dickey method after applying the gel by lightly rinsing before shaking.


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 23, 2014)

^^ I don't believe you're suppose to do the CL treatment everyday.


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 23, 2014)

ajoke said:


> Ladies, can I use green clay or cassia or someone to substitute for the bentonite? I am currently doing this on my daughters hair right now and I have a mud product I was going to use, but I see it has SLS in it and I don't have time to get bentonite.



Yes, you can use any pure clay, it doesn't have to be bentonite.  I use rhassoul clay as well. The sls will be a no no though


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 23, 2014)

shelli4018 said:


> ^^ I don't believe you're suppose to do the CL treatment everyday.



You are absolutely right,  the Cherry Lola Treatment should be spaced at least two weeks apart. If you're protein sensitive you can do it as little as a few times a year.  The regimen calls for a diluted baking soda,  conditioner mix as step 1 after the initial treatment


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 23, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> For the ones who are doing this. How long does it take to complete all steps from start to finish?



I usually do the split, but I did it in one shot once and it took almost 3 hours,  half hour for the baking soda mix, an hour for the dc, half an hour for the clay and another half hour or so for the gel step.  I may try the modified version to see if I can save more time


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 23, 2014)

Ladies, flaxseed gel has been great especially since this regimen relies so heavily on gel. If you use kc cc like I do it will save lots of $$.


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 23, 2014)

Yesterday was my first day and I had the worst wash n go ever. Like everrrrr. Super dry. I think it was the Giovanni gel and leave in because everything was fine before that step. So I'm going back to KCKT and KCCC.


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 23, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> Ladies, flaxseed gel has been great especially since this regimen relies so heavily on gel. If you use kc cc like I do it will save lots of $$.



I am going to make some flaxseed gel and try it. But flaxseed gel has to stay refrigerated right?


----------



## ajoke (Aug 23, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> Yes, you can use any pure clay, it doesn't have to be bentonite.  I use rhassoul clay as well. The sls will be a no no though



Thanks I did use the green clay and it worked well. Her hair feels a bit dry to me though. I will try on Monday with acv to see if it's a better fit.


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 23, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> I am going to make some flaxseed gel and try it. But flaxseed gel has to stay refrigerated right?



Yes, FSG has to be refrigerated and it should keep for two to three weeks.


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 23, 2014)

ajoke said:


> Thanks I did use the green clay and it worked well. Her hair feels a bit dry to me though. I will try on Monday with acv to see if it's a better fit.



Good, I hope the acv works for you!!


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm trying this today and pray for positive results.  I bought everything as per the list.  I got european clay and giovanni gel.  I'm not fond of gel but let's see how this pans out.  will keep ya posted.


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 23, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> Ladies, flaxseed gel has been great especially since this regimen relies so heavily on gel. If you use kc cc like I do it will save lots of $$.



myfaithrising

Do you find your homemade Flax Seed Gel works just as good or better than KCCC?

What is your recipe?

Thanks!


----------



## nomadpixi (Aug 23, 2014)

Has anyone tried the steps out of order? I was on Danabnaturals and she does the clay step before the conditioner step. I'm about to try it that way right now. also looking for gel recipes.


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 23, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> myfaithrising  Do you find your homemade Flax Seed Gel works just as good or better than KCCC?  What is your recipe?  Thanks!



My FSG works well on its own, although if I need extra hold/definition, I'll layer it under diluted KCCC. I make huge batches so I start with 4 cups of a tea blend, I cup of marshmallow root dedoction, one teaspoon of Irish moss and one cup of flaxseeds. I add the seeds to the liquid and when it starts to foam I start checking it because if you let it go too long, it's impossible to strain.   When it starts to get thick, I strain, it will thicken more as it cools. I blend with a couple tablespoons of oil and a teaspoon or so of honeyquat. I have added essential oils but it stung my eyes so I stopped.  I store them in 16oz bottles, keeping one out and freezing the rest.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 23, 2014)

Everyone with questions about the process, including: the order of the steps, substitutions, shortening the process...
*
All of these questions (and more!) are answered in great detail on the max hydration website.
*


----------



## Petite One (Aug 23, 2014)

I'm on day 3 of this regimen. The biggest issue that I'm having is that my hair stays wet FOREVER. I'm mostly 3c with a patch of 4a at the crown and I found that my 4a hair dries pretty quickly while the 3c just won't give up the H2O. The definition all over is great and my hair is looking better hydrated but I'm struggling with the lo po issue of hair that just won't dry. I can't imagine going into winter like this. Anyone have this problem following the mhm regimen?


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 23, 2014)

Petite One said:


> I'm on day 3 of this regimen. The biggest issue that I'm having is that my hair stays wet FOREVER. I'm mostly 3c with a patch of 4a at the crown and I found that my 4a hair dries pretty quickly while the 3c just won't give up the H2O. The definition all over is great and my hair is looking better hydrated but I'm struggling with the lo po issue of hair that just won't dry. I can't imagine going into winter like this. Anyone have this problem following the mhm regimen?



I have this problem also in one spot of my head.  12 hours later still wet.  I'm going to invest in a diffuser to hit the roots.  Especially for when the weather starts going down.


----------



## nomadpixi (Aug 23, 2014)

myfaithrising, where do you get your Irish moss?


----------



## Petite One (Aug 23, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> I have this problem also in one spot of my head.  12 hours later still wet.  I'm going to invest in a diffuser to hit the roots.  Especially for when the weather starts going down.



Thanks for the tip. If my hair doesn't correct by the time cool weather sets in, I'm going to invest in a diffuser also.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 23, 2014)

Petite One said:


> I'm on day 3 of this regimen. The biggest issue that I'm having is that my hair stays wet FOREVER. I'm mostly 3c with a patch of 4a at the crown and I found that my 4a hair dries pretty quickly while the 3c just won't give up the H2O. The definition all over is great and my hair is looking better hydrated but I'm struggling with the lo po issue of hair that just won't dry. I can't imagine going into winter like this. Anyone have this problem following the mhm regimen?


Petite One, You could diffuse or blowdry on cool or under a hooded dryer. 

There also an application method that cuts down on drying time. I think they said to smooth out the excess after you apply the l-i, but before the gel.

Rachelcpr on yt did a video about how she speeds up drying time too... a lot of shaking over the tub, iirc.


----------



## Petite One (Aug 24, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> Petite One, You could diffuse or blowdry on cool or under a hooded dryer.
> 
> There also an application method that cuts down on drying time. I think they said to smooth out the excess after you apply the l-i, but before the gel.
> 
> Rachelcpr on yt did a video about how she speeds up drying time too... a lot of shaking over the tub, iirc.



Thank you so much for the reply. I literally shook until I was dizzy and it still didn't work. I also shook just to check every now and then and I was still slinging water out of my hair 3-4 hours later. I will watch the yt video for tips.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 24, 2014)

VirtuousGal said:


> Does anyone skip the bentonite clay or replace it with something else? And yea, I know that goes against following it to the letter, but i wanna know durn it lol



You can use any sort of clay. (Rhassoul,  french green, etc ) even terressentials.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using LHCF ....  plz excuse the occasional crap typos


----------



## SimJam (Aug 24, 2014)

I must say I'm not a fan of the "look" of max hydrated hair 4b/c hair in a wash and go. I think I've grown to love my frizz lol.

BUT no doubt I think this method really does hydrate the hair (similar to curly girl concept of curl hydration) and the 7 day regimen is again similar to terressentials initial clay hair detox.

Somehow each step plays a part as I could feel and see the difference in my hair at each step. Detangling was a non issue, moisture was awesome and I could use so much less product in so much less time to get a much better result.

Only did it to 2 consecutive days because I already had an appointment to put in kinky twists. But I will definitely continue once I take them out.


The only thing I wonder about is where does a protein treatment fit in this regimen?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using LHCF ....  plz excuse the occasional crap typos


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 24, 2014)

^^ I am wondering too SimJam. I would like to get into henna as well as this max hydration method.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 24, 2014)

SimJam said:


> I must say I'm not a fan of the "look" of max hydrated hair 4b/c hair in a wash and go. I think I've grown to love my frizz lol.


SimJam, Me too, actually. I'm not fully natural yet, but my hair is fine so I tend to embrace the frizz, lol. It adds volume. 



> The only thing I wonder about is where does a protein treatment fit in this regimen?


The Cherry Lola treatment is considered protein (the yogurt and the aminos), but I was thinking about augmenting the regimen with Chicoro's amino acid treatment (she has a yt vid about it).

eta: Pinke Cube recommends to avoid the hydrolyzed proteins usually found in protein treatments because the regimen is crafted for low porosity hair, hair that typically has _too strong _of a cuticle layer, so no need for reinforcement. I don't know what high porosity hair might need.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 24, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> ^^ I am wondering too SimJam. I would like to get into henna as well as this max hydration method.


bajandoc86 Henna is discussed in the big BHM thread. I think Pinke Cube said it was fine as long as you get your hydration up first. The idea is, get your hair as hydrated as possible so you can see/ recognize whatever dryness might be caused by the henna. Knowing how your hair looks and acts when its hydrated will alert you to any dryness caused by the henna. You may need to dc more, or baggy more, but whatever it is, it'll be obvious and you'll have learned just what to do.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 24, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> I am going to make some flaxseed gel and try it. But flaxseed gel has to stay refrigerated right?





myfaithrising said:


> Yes, FSG has to be refrigerated and it should keep for two to three weeks.



@AJellyCake, @myfaithrising, Yes, FSG has to be refrigerated, but you can freeze it into ice cubes and thaw as needed.  Oh, and of course, you could add whichever preservatives you feel comfortable with.



nomadpixi said:


> *Has anyone tried the steps out of order?* I was on Danabnaturals and she does the clay step before the conditioner step. I'm about to try it that way right now. also looking for gel recipes.


@nomadpixi, Danabnaturals was doing the Curly Girl Method for several months (8?) beforehand, so she was more hydrated than most before she had even started. Pinke Cube co-signed her shortened method, but only if your hair was well-hydrated already.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 24, 2014)

Honey Bee Thanks for the answer! I have that thread on BHM open in my browser, just need time to get thru it all. I am hoping to get through some of it today. My hair likes a shot of protein at least once a month, so that part is important for me.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 24, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> @Honey Bee Thanks for the andwer! I have that thread on BHM open in my browser, just need time to get thru it all. I am hoping to get through some of it today. *My hair likes a shot of protein at least once a month, so that part is important for me.*


bajandoc86, Mine too... or, at least, my relaxed hair did. I don't know what's going on any more.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 24, 2014)

Is there anyone thats not going to do it everyday?  

Im going to try to do it 3xs a week, but will do the shorter reggie during the week.

I feel like it might be too much manipulation for me, since i primarily do twistouts. 

Any of yall doing other styles besides a wng


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

i did the MHM yesterday and everything was cool until I washed out the clay.  I sent the lady a note with some of my pics to see what i did wrong.  One thing I have to say is my hair was very soft  and curls more defined than I've ever seen it when I washed out the caramel treatment & deep conditioned.

I am willing to try again once I hear back from her about what i did wrong.  

Pic is my hair with european clay my hair after this was a hot mess & it was not swangin'!


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 24, 2014)

^^I do it 3X a week. I'm too darn lazy to do it every single day. Actually one of the reasons I tried MHM is to get away from twist outs. Combing my hair and retwisting every night wasn't working for me. And since my hair was dry all the manipulation wreaked havoc on my strands. MHM appears to have alleviated dryness and excess manipulation....for me.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 24, 2014)

Sweetg said:


> i did the MHM yesterday and everything was cool until I washed out the clay.  I sent the lady a note with some of my pics to see what i did wrong.  One thing I have to say is my hair was very soft  and curls more defined than I've ever seen it when I washed out the caramel treatment & deep conditioned.  I am willing to try again once I hear back from her about what i did wrong.  Pic is my hair with european clay my hair after this was a hot mess & it was not swangin'!



My hair looked similar on Day 1.  I did a twistout that day.  The curls/coils become more uniform as time goes by.  I believe you are fine.


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 24, 2014)

Sweetg said:


> i did the MHM yesterday and everything was cool until I washed out the clay.  I sent the lady a note with some of my pics to see what i did wrong.  One thing I have to say is my hair was very soft  and curls more defined than I've ever seen it when I washed out the caramel treatment & deep conditioned.
> 
> I am willing to try again once I hear back from her about what i did wrong.
> 
> Pic is my hair with european clay my hair after this was a hot mess & it was not swangin'!



My hair looked like that the first time I tried it. I think I messed it up by using undiluted conditioner as a leave in and Eco styler gel. Since then I've had much better results with diluted conditioner and WetLine gel.


----------



## lenu80 (Aug 24, 2014)

I did this method for 4 days, so far my curls have definitely been popping. I'm not sure it has reached maximum hydration but is responding well to products.  My hairs dislikes washngo so I stick to braidout, twistout,  bantu knots, flat twists.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 24, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Is there anyone thats not going to do it everyday?
> 
> Im going to try to do it 3xs a week, but will do the shorter reggie during the week.
> 
> ...



pelohello I have no time or desire to do this every day ... plus with this drought in Jamaica I feel some sort of way using so much water every day.

I think I remember reading that doing it every 3 days instead on 7 conservative days is acceptable. 

For the 2 days I did this it was the shortened version and I think I had pretty good results.

Regarding the wash and go. I don't think you have to wear a wng every time.  The mhm website just lists the last step as styling.

On day 2 for me I just did a twistout which was so defined (like curls within curls) because I just grabbed chunks of hair (that already had clumps of curls) and twisted.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using LHCF ....  plz excuse the occasional crap typos


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 24, 2014)

nomadpixi said:


> Has anyone tried the steps out of order? I was on Danabnaturals and she does the clay step before the conditioner step. I'm about to try it that way right now. also looking for gel recipes.



nomadpixi

I did one day of the Max Hydration Method with nice results but it was VERY time consuming and even though I diluted my conditioner my hair was white after my leave-in/gel application and was still white after drying in certain areas !!! I know I did something wrong...maybe it wasn't diluted enough

I then saw DanaBNatural's demo and loved how much quicker it was and the fact that she does not apply a leave-in but instead uses her last conditioner step to detangle & then does not rinse it out but squeezes all the excess conditioner out of her hair before applying gel to avoid the white buildup that occurs on Low Porosity hair -I was shocked to see just how much conditioner came out of her hair b/c her hair didn't even look like it had conditioner left in it! 

I definitely want to try her modified version of achieving Maximum Hydration to compare .. She calls it the Curly Girl Method modified to meet Low Porosity Hair needs....To me her regimen makes more sense logically because she is detoxifying then clarifying then conditioning, etc, etc but I will see how my hair reacts 

I also like how she demostrated just how wet your hair should be before applying the gel .. Homegirl wasn't playing LOL  I hate dripping wet hair though erplexed

For those that haven't seen her vids these are her steps:

*Part 1 (Detoxifying Clay Treatment)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86yYgJSou8U

*Part 2 (Clarifying Co-Wash/Conditioning/Finger Detangling)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCOrFShfjRU

*Part 3 (Soaking Water + Gel Application)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNRRAfegyyI

She also does regular Wash n Go's with less steps but the same techniques during the week and has a demo here:

*Wash n Go*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uedIVGT7Q54&list=UUWVkXZnMGimzb45ZfSXxt2g


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 24, 2014)

CocoGlow thank you so much for sharing those links. it really gave me better insight on how to do this method.

At the end of the day you do what's best for your hair and take a bit of this and a bit of that until it works.  I'm going to get this & when i do I will share my pics.

HHG!


----------



## bellebebe (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm sure glad I bumped up this thread.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 24, 2014)

Here are my results. I pretty much followed the reggie except for the brand of DC. For my DC i used herbal essence. 

For the gel, i used home made flaxseed gel. I just added peppermint oil; which i put way too much.

My thoughts: this reggie is truly awesome if u have no curl definition. I have definition but it's consumed by frizz. I noticed my curls were popping after the clay wash. It is very time consuming.  I think ill def have to do the shorter version. For me, the game changer was def the clay. It did make my hair dry, but it made my curls more defined. I also noticed that my hair stayed wetter longer.

I diffused my hair for about 30min. 

Hopefully u can see the pics. Every time i upload it keeps crashing


----------



## Guinan (Aug 24, 2014)

More done pics. Oh, my siggie is how my wng usually look


----------



## bellebebe (Aug 24, 2014)

pelohello

Your hair looks Amazing, hun!!!


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Aug 24, 2014)

Just cut off over 10 inches of hair so now is the perfect time to try something new. No regimens no nothing has worked for my hair as far as preventing ssks, split ends and retaining length so this is probably a last resort.


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 24, 2014)

nomadpixi said:


> myfaithrising, where do you get your Irish moss?



I think it came from mountain rose herbs, that's where the bulk of my herbs come from.


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 24, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> @AJellyCake, @myfaithrising, Yes, FSG has to be refrigerated, but you can freeze it into ice cubes and thaw as needed.  Oh, and of course, you could add whichever preservatives you feel comfortable with.
> 
> Thanks for mentioning freezing the FSG, that's a great alternative!!


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 25, 2014)

pelohello, your hair looks great!!


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 25, 2014)

Hmm. So I read a bit more about MHM on black hair media this morning. There may be an issue with a key ingredient in wetline gel. TEA is pretty high on the ingredients list and it may cause drying. There may be some truth to this as my hair didn't have much slip the first time I used it. I had definition but my hair was dull. Personally I think lighter hair doesn't reflect light well anyway so I can't say for sure that the dullness was out of the ordinary. But anyway, I added olive oil to my gel and it's worked like a charm since then. I guess the oil countered the TEA? I dunno. I'll finish the rest of my gel mix up and try KCCC again.


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 25, 2014)

My second day on this regimen came out a lot better with the Kinky Curly products instead of the Giovanni ones. Still kinda dry though. 

My hair has had increased manageability though: I've been able to wash it in 1 or 2 sections instead of my usual 4. And I think I am experiencing fewer tangles. 

Today will be my third day. I DCed overnight with Crece Pelo.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 25, 2014)

shelli4018 said:


> Hmm. So I read a bit more about MHM on black hair media this morning. There may be an issue with a key ingredient in wetline gel. TEA is pretty high on the ingredients list and it may cause drying. There may be some truth to this as my hair didn't have much slip the first time I used it. I had definition but my hair was dull. Personally I think lighter hair doesn't reflect light well anyway so I can't say for sure that the dullness was out of the ordinary. But anyway, I added olive oil to my gel and it's worked like a charm since then. I guess the oil countered the TEA? I dunno. I'll finish the rest of my gel mix up and try KCCC again.


shelli4018 Thank you for this review. I was wondering how the Wetline gel performed. Will scratch it off my list.....The original Curly Magic is doing me very well. Also, Entwine Couture Creme Jelle Styler is good, too. 

UPDATE on my 7-day regimen:

Today is Day 6.....I am weary, but will continue. I've got all the steps down to 2.5 - 3 hours. But I have to use a dryer to dry my hair. My hair is super-fine, medium density. But I realize I've got to put smaller flat twists in, instead of medium twists. Because it takes me 1.5 hrs to 2 hours to dry my hair under the PIBBS.

I'm still not confident to do a wash-n-go, yet. Maybe later on this week, I'll try with the Curly Magic.

The DCs that work for me are KBB Luscious Locks, Happy Nappy Honey Pink Hibiscus, and Hairveda Sitrinillah. My beloved Darcy's Botanicals Pumpkin Seed Conditioner does not provide the slip and my hair seems dry after using it. Don't know what's going on there.

The gels that do not work are Ouidad's Climate Control Gel and Curl Junkie's Pattern Pusha. 

Also, I still have to use a heavy cream/butter with my Leave-ins to weigh my hair down. I tried 2 days in a row to use just the leave-in such as Mahogany Naturals Luscious Milk, KBB hair milk or Curl Junkie's Smoothing Lotion and they were not "heavy" enough (or maybe even moisturizing enough.) But my hair was too "light" and would not hang.

I keep trying......Going forward, Imma do the regimen 2 - 3 times a week. And try to incorporate my henna treatments in there somewhere.

OAN I discovered the reason my scalp "stung" the 1st time I did Step 1 is because my hair was clean from the Cherry Lola Treatment. Using 2 TBSP of baking soda works for me since my hair still has the L-Is and gel from the previous treatment.


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm wearing KCCC today. It feels nice but doesn't weigh my hair down enough. My hair doesn't need to be plastered to my head or look like a helmet. But I don't like it being too light and fly away. I have a big head and thick hair to boot. The last thing I need is big poofy hair. Unfortunately FSG is just as light as KCCC and I'm unwilling to spend $$$ on gel. May need to get in the kitchen and figure something out.

My feeling about black hair care is: my hair doesn't require million dollar investments or a PhD. I will KISS by any means necessary (LOL)!


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 25, 2014)

shelli4018 said:


> I'm wearing KCCC today. It feels nice but doesn't weigh my hair down enough. My hair doesn't need to be plastered to my head or look like a helmet. But I don't like it being too light and fly away. I have a big head and thick hair to boot. The last thing I need is big poofy hair. Unfortunately FSG is just as light as KCCC and I'm unwilling to spend $$$ on gel. May need to get in the kitchen and figure something out.  My feeling about black hair care is: my hair doesn't require million dollar investments or a PhD. I will KISS by any means necessary (LOL)!



Would love to hear about any thick gels you come across!!!


----------



## werenumber2 (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm curious to see how this method would work on type 3 hair, so I may give it a shot once I get my hands on some Braggs and clay.

Do you think it would be ok if I used Trader Joe's Clover Honey instead of Manuka Honey?


----------



## Guinan (Aug 25, 2014)

werenumber2 said:


> I'm curious to see how this method would work on type 3 hair, so I may give it a shot once I get my hands on some Braggs and clay.
> 
> Do you think it would be ok if I used Trader Joe's Clover Honey instead of Manuka Honey?


 
I think you'll be ok. The front of my hair is in the 3's, and it actually responded better to the MHM. I think it depends on the texture. I think if you have really fine hair it might not be too good; especially using the clay. But I could be wrong.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 25, 2014)

So Ladies, I decided to go ahead and do this for 7days this week and then do it for 3days the following. After futher reading the many, many, many pages of the MHM, it appears that the 1st week is crutial to obtaining MH. Unfortunately I will be doing the shorter verson. I would do the long version, but I ABSOLUTELY hate the way my hair looks in a WnG since I have a twa. I will either do a flat-twistout or wig it for this week.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 25, 2014)

I made some gel today... out of _Irish Moss_ powder. I still have my clay on, so I haven't used it yet, but as far as I can tell . I'm speaking to consistency and smell, cuz Irish Moss is a variety of kelp and... well... it smells like it. 

My 'recipe', haha, was:
2.5 oz water
1 tsp Irish Moss powder
1 tsp Slippery Elm Bark powder
2 drops of glycerin
1 tbsp of oil (I used Wild Growth cuz I'm trynna use it up)
4 drops of rosemary oil
2 drops of clove oil

Bring water and dry ingredients to a boil. Allow to boil for 1-2 min. Remove from heat, allow to cool slightly. Add remainder of ingredients and stir. There was no straining, don't know if that will result in a gritty gel.

It actually smells better than expected. I smell mostly clove on my 'test finger'. I don't need it to really hold cuz I ain't even natural yet, but I'm curious about the concept of gel sealing better than oil so I wanted to try it out. It was easier to cook some up that it would be to find an MHM-approved gel.


----------



## bellebebe (Aug 25, 2014)

Man, I've been on this thread's balls like 2 inch pubic hair. I have about 2 weeks left of classes, then I can hurry up and take my kinky twists out to start this method. I feel too impatient.


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 25, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I made some gel today... out of Irish Moss powder. I still have my clay on, so I haven't used it yet, but as far as I can tell . I'm speaking to consistency and smell, cuz Irish Moss is a variety of kelp and... well... it smells like it.   My 'recipe', haha, was: 2.5 oz water 1 tsp Irish Moss powder 1 tsp Slippery Elm Bark powder 2 drops of glycerin 1 tbsp of oil (I used Wild Growth cuz I'm trynna use it up) 4 drops of rosemary oil 2 drops of clove oil  Bring water and dry ingredients to a boil. Allow to boil for 1-2 min. Remove from heat, allow to cool slightly. Add remainder of ingredients and stir. There was no straining, don't know if that will result in a gritty gel.  It actually smells better than expected. I smell mostly clove on my 'test finger'. I don't need it to really hold cuz I ain't even natural yet, but I'm curious about the concept of gel sealing better than oil so I wanted to try it out. It was easier to cook some up that it would be to find an MHM-approved gel.



Please keep us posted on your results, I'd love to know how your gel turns out!!!


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 26, 2014)

Anyone know of any good gels for edges? KCCC can't cut it!


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm on Day 6.  I did 4 days consecutively and the last 2 were done every other day.  This ease of detangling is amazing.  I'm roughly 50% hydration.  I'm need to tweak my gel application.  Day 1 hair dries a bit crunchy.  Day 2 hair softens up. I tried Afroveda Pur Whipped Jelly (all the ingredients looked MHM friendly) yesterday and it weighed down my hair more. I think it's because it so oil-heavy ingredient wise. I didn't get as much fluff as I gotten from KCCC.  I prefer the fluff.  Below pic is Day 2 hair from my 5th full application.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 26, 2014)

I missed yesterday. I was just too tired. I will try to attempt to do it today.


----------



## shelli4018 (Aug 26, 2014)

Went back to my Wetline/EVO mix today. My hair looks great!


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 26, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> I'm on Day 6.  I did 4 days consecutively and the last 2 were done every other day.  This ease of detangling is amazing.  I'm roughly 50% hydration.  I'm need to tweak my gel application.  Day 1 hair dries a bit crunchy.  Day 2 hair softens up. I tried Afroveda Pur Whipped Jelly (all the ingredients looked MHM friendly) yesterday and it weighed down my hair more. I think it's because it so oil-heavy ingredient wise. I didn't gets as much fluff as I gotten from KCCC.  I prefer the fluff.  Below pic is Day 2 hair from my 5th full application.



Nice!! I love the fullness!!


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 26, 2014)

Nightingale said:


> what is it?



OK, a few days after posting this, I read about the method and decided to give it a shot on my transitioning hair. I completed the full method every other day for two weeks, then I started experimenting with it for another two weeks.

After doing the full MHM for two weeks, I saw a difference in my hair. The new growth is shinier, softer, frizzes less, and stays moisturized longer. The relaxed ends improved as well, waving up more and has some shine, but not as much change as the new growth. I think I had faster results because I'd been using the CG method this last year, so I already used decent products without most "bad" ingredients.

During the experimental weeks, I discovered that:

1. the step3 clay step doesn't work so well on my transitioning hair. I'm better off doing clay first and BS third  or omitting it completely, replacing step 3 with baking soda.

2. Baking soda solution (BS) works just fine for me. 2tsp per cup of water, using a spray bottle to apply.

3. Full gel application on transitioning, bunned hair is a No No. I seal with avocado oil and use avocado butter on my edges.

4. Avocado butter usage requires the clay step first to clarify.

5. Stretching beyond 3 days is a NoNo. I need to wash at least twice a week, three times is optimal.

6. The shortened BS method works well when Im short on time (clay, BS, leave in), but I should do the full method once a week, minimum.

7. For me, cherry Lola isn't necessary. I'm still seeing results using a protein DC twice a month.


Overall, I really like this method. I can see results, I'm using less product, and it isn't as complicated as it first appears.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 26, 2014)

crimsonpeach Im gonna be watching your progress I like how your hair looks now ... Like for me .... if you consider that 50% hydrated ... I would stop when Im about 65-70% hydrated just to get the poof out to the roots just a little bit more.

*Why?* because when I do a WnG I get the most tangles close to the roots. Really only the last 2 - 3 inches of my hair stays defined and untangled when my hair dries. 

also even when I do a twistout everything else puffs out except the very ends of my hair (puffed leads to tangles for me) so I have to retwist every night ... which I think is too much manipulation.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 26, 2014)

SimJam said:


> @crimsonpeach Im gonna be watching your progress I like how your hair looks now ... Like for me .... if you consider that 50% hydrated ... I would stop when Im about 65-70% hydrated just to get the poof out to the roots just a little bit more.
> 
> *Why?* because when I do a WnG I get the most tangles close to the roots. Really only the last 2 - 3 inches of my hair stays defined and untangled when my hair dries.
> 
> also even when I do a twistout everything else puffs out except the very ends of my hair (puffed leads to tangles for me) so I have to retwist every night ... which I think is too much manipulation.



Thanks! I like my hair at this point also.  Starting this method I was afraid to lose the fluffiness/fullness that I get from my twistouts.  Right now the fluffiness is still there.  We'll see how more definition affects it.

Your hair sounds alot like my hair.  My tangles were at the root of my hair.  My twistouts behaved like yours.  My roots would puff as the days passed and my ends would remain curled.  I actually really liked the puffed out twistout look.  I just paid for it when it was detangling time.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 26, 2014)

^^^^ exactly ^^^^ ... re paying for it detangling time.

see if mhm means I can get rid of the poof and tangles but still keep a decent amount of volume then Im all for it


----------



## Guinan (Aug 26, 2014)

Day 2 completed. I decided to twist my hair. Im under the dryer now. 

I can finally see what my curl pattern is in the back.

I feel like we may need to start a challenge thread: )

Pic below after the clay. Product free!! And min frizz. I will be doing the MHM on Thursday


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 26, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Day 2 completed. I decided to twist my hair. Im under the dryer now.
> 
> *I can finally see what my curl pattern is in the back.*
> 
> ...


I finally did Day 1 and I noticed the same. The whole front of my hair is frizzy because I wear it pulled back, but I finally saw some kinda of definition today. The best part, though, was that the really dry sections of my hair finally felt moisturized! So I guess it is lo po.

Review of my gel:

So, I haven't used gel in years. Don't even really know how to use it, other than laying down edges. I think I was a bit heavy-handed.  And, I will admit, my hair wasn't soaking wet went I did it (_at all_, though I did moisten with a spray bottle).

Aside from that, I think it had great hold!  On the parts where I applied it correctly , my coils were defined but soft. There was a little frizz, but I can't tell if that's the product or my hair. 

Conclusion: I will make another batch and try to apply it properly, but so far, the recipe seems sound, at least. I wanna try flax seed at some point too.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 27, 2014)

I've done this everyday since Saturday. The products you use definitely make a difference.  The 1st time I used a conditioner that had no no ingredients so I changed it and my clay mix is alot better and smoother. The first time too watery.

I am really shocked at the curls that I have. Major definition & softness.  I'm using Giovanni for my Gel. I didn't use a leave in conditioner in this last step. Gel only gave me better results. I will post my pics later. 

I also rinsed with condition/baking soda-conditioner after I washed the clay out, so changed that step too. I adjusted a bit for what works for my hair.

Anyway, I'm a believer and will continue on this MHM method.  So happy I "bumped' into this thread.

HHG~


----------



## VirtuousGal (Aug 27, 2014)

I broke all kind of rules attempting MHM and I still got results just doing my own nonsensical version of this twice in the last three days. 

I didn't do a cherry lola treatment....I just decided to "deep condition" with coconut oil on damp hair the night before I started steps 1 through 5. 

The next day, I shampooed with clarifying shampoo. (That was just to remove the coconut oil, from that point on I clarified with ACV) Then I co-washed with my favorite cheapie conditioner from the Dollar Tree called Silkience. I didn't want to use clay for step three, so I used a black tea rinse. I know that seems really strange, but the few times I've used clay, it was messy and I wasn't in the mood lol.
The way may hair feels when I use the clay mask is very similar to the feeling I get when I use henna or tea rinse.
My lazy rationale figured if tea rinses has that same clarifying/squeaky/coated sort of feel that clay masques give me, I'll take the tea rinse for $500. 

Afterwards I used watered down conditioner as leave in. The first time I tried this I used Eco Styler Gel, another big no no..then I covered my strands in a light oil. 

The final result was hair with defined curls that was extremely moisturized. I tried it again one more time except I used Cantu's coconut curling cream in place of the gel. Still got great results and my hair feels even better than it did the first time. 

While I may eventually follow the original protocol line for line, I was hesitant about baking soda and clay, so I decided to be a my own guinea pig and I am so happy that I did.
I attached a photo of my hair slightly damp, hopefully the photo isn't too huge, may have to resize it. It shrunk up some but maintained a similar look. 

I think merely going through the steps infused extra moisture in my hair despite lower quality products and straying off the proper path. 

ETA: In case anyone is curious, I am 4a/4b.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 27, 2014)

Yes, I'm posting in the middle of the night to tell y'all how moist my hair feels. No one else would understand and my mother's asleep.  Anywho, after I applied heavily diluted KCKT (which, surprisingly to me, moisturized better than the normal undiluted version) and sealed with my gel, I realized that it was taking far too long to dry. I don't have that kind of patience.  So I blowdried on cool using the tension method. 

This is what I posted to say: *my hair is still moist, cool to the touch even.* I can't believe it, in only one day. I'm one of those people though, I don't believe nothing 'til I see it myself.  Incidentally, my hair was defined about halfway up the length, so I guess that puts me at 50% max hydration? (I don't know the rules on this.) And I'm still transitioning!! My hair is gonna be so fly when I bc.  I really can't wait. _*impatiently bouncing in place*_


----------



## Rae81 (Aug 27, 2014)

I'm thinking about starting this method over the weekend. My only concern is the time it takes to do ask the steps. I would have to do it all in one session at night.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Aug 27, 2014)

I have exams coming up soon, so I decided to put trying this on hold till after that. I need to be able to follow the steps as closely as possible and right now I need all my available time either for gym or study.

But I will definitely be trying this!!


----------



## Guinan (Aug 27, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> I'm thinking about starting this method over the weekend. My only concern is the time it takes to do ask the steps. I would have to do it all in one session at night.



I did mines last night in all in one session.  15Min for acv, 15min for DC (with heat) & 15min for clay.


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 27, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> Yes, I'm posting in the middle of the night to tell y'all how moist my hair feels. No one else would understand and my mother's asleep.  Anywho, after I applied heavily diluted KCKT (which, surprisingly to me, moisturized better than the normal undiluted version) and sealed with my gel, I realized that it was taking far too long to dry. I don't have that kind of patience.  So I blowdried on cool using the tension method.  This is what I posted to say: my hair is still moist, cool to the touch even. I can't believe it, in only one day. I'm one of those people though, I don't believe nothing 'til I see it myself.  Incidentally, my hair was defined about halfway up the length, so I guess that puts me at 50% max hydration? (I don't know the rules on this.) And I'm still transitioning!! My hair is gonna be so fly when I bc.  I really can't wait. *impatiently bouncing in place*



I'm so glad you had good results!!  I had the same experience with the kinky curly products, they work so much better for me heavily diluted.


----------



## Ann0804 (Aug 27, 2014)

I really like this method. This is my second week- I do it every 3 or 4 days. I've completed 3 mhm sessions. My 4c hair does form ringlets, but I like protective updos, so I don't ever leave my hair out for a wash n go.

I use ACV that I put in a spray bottle to mist throughout my hair for the first step. Half water and half ACV. I leave it on 15 mins then move on to the next step.

I'm using jessicurl too shea as my deep conditioner. I leave this on for 30 mins to one hour with a plastic cap.

Next I'm using rhoussal clay with regular honey, JBCO, and hot water. I make it very runny in texture, since I made it too thick once and had trouble getting it out. I leave it on 15 mins.

I then use kckt as my leave in. I add Aloe Vera juice to it since I like it better that way. I don't dilute it with water since I'm detangling at this step and need all the slip I can get. In this step I apply shea moisture's style and shine milk then add an argan oil treatment.

Lastly, I section off my hair to add kccc. It gives a lot of hold and I think this keeps my hair from frizzing.

Also like the other reviewer mentioned, my hair does not need to be done in sections. I usually needed to create 4 sections.

My hair is very manageable and does seen really hydrated.

I didn't do the cherry lola treatment, but I did do my own protein treatment masque at the beginning of the MHM. I also have (at times) reversed the steps to do the clay first and still got great results.

After I complete the seven day cycle- I will probably do MHM twice a month.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Aug 27, 2014)

When are y'all doing the method? At night? How do you fit in the 7 day cycle?


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 27, 2014)

Wildchild453 said:


> When are y'all doing the method? At night? How do you fit in the 7 day cycle?



I did the first 4 days back to back.  The 5th day I waited a couple days.  I'm now on 6th run of the method.  I'm on day 3 hair now.  I'm stretching it for 4 days since my schedule is busy and I'm tired.  I do all the steps together.  It gets easier and less time intensive as you go. Much of it is "waiting" time.  I workout, cook, prepare for next day.  I'm planning on my 7th run of the method on Friday.  After that I'm aiming on every 3 days or whenever I have the time.  Once I get higher levels of hydration I plan on doing some experimenting.  Mainly to cut out some steps/modifying some steps.  I'm using the initial 7 days/run throughs as a foundation.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2014)

Wildchild453, I do all of my steps at night because I twist my hair instead of doing a WNG. If you can't do 7 days straight, do what you can, just try not to go longer than 3 days before doing another wash.

I took a 2 week break due to frustration with my length and trying to style it. The only step that I am modifying is the clay step. 

I did BS/conditioner for step 1 and left it in for 15 minutes
I heated up my conditioner for step 2 and used it full strength. Sat under the dryer for 20 minutes. 

I used a very watery clay mix and let it sit while I showered. It was probably less than 5 minutes. When I rinsed my hair was soft for the first time. 

I heated the kknt and applied full strength. I then finger combed warm water through.

This is probably the first time I have seen curls at step 4. 

I flat twisted with CR Jai Almond. 

I'm going to keep the watery clay and leave it on for 5 minutes to see how that works. I will play around with the consistency of the clay and the time I leave it on. A heavier mud consistency left on for 15 minutes leaves my hair dry. So I need to optimize this step.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Aug 27, 2014)

Wildchild453 said:


> When are y'all doing the method? At night? How do you fit in the 7 day cycle?


@Wildchild453

I've completed the 7 days (Wed - Tues.) I did not skip a day, step or substitute products. I got tired on Day 5 but worked through it. 

From the top of my ears to my nape, I'm about 60-70% hydrated. I have defined curls. The area somewhat moves without product. With product, I have swang. The rest of my hair is about 50% hydrated. Even my wack-patch is somewhat defined. Can't wait for this area to get to 70%. Detangling is a breeze and quick and I didn't use a comb those 7 days, either. (Still not using a comb.)

Also, to shorten things up, I use my steamer for Step 2. And keep Steps 1 - 3 to a minimum of 15 minutes and a max of 30 minutes.

Also, I didn't have to purchase anything (I'm such a PJ.) That's why it was so easy to try. If I had to go out and purchase anything, I don't think I would have tried the method.

I will continue to use this method; glad I came upon this thread.

My only regret??!! Wish this knowledge was available when I BC'd.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2014)

Pompous Blue said:


> @Wildchild453
> 
> I've completed the 7 days (Wed - Tues.) I did not skip a day, step or substitute products. I got tired on Day 5 but worked through it.
> 
> ...



This is my regret as well. It would have eliminated months of struggle.


----------



## SimJam (Aug 27, 2014)

Pompous Blue said:


> *From the top of my ears to my nape, I'm about 60-70% hydrated*. I .


 
I noticed this with my hair also !!!! For me its my nape to the bottom of my ears ... Im feeling the clumping start from the roots which is one of the things pinkecube says you're to look for to estimate level of hydration



Pompous Blue said:


> *My only regret??!! Wish this knowledge was available when I BC'd*.


 
Trust me ... aint this the truth


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> This is my regret as well. It would have eliminated months of struggle.



Yes!! Struggle and hundreds of dollars in products!!


----------



## SunRai Naturals (Aug 27, 2014)

Do you all think that this method will make it easier to retain length outside of protective styling? 

Are you still able to wear your hair puffy (if you choose to) when it dries or is the volume go down for good?


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 27, 2014)

Although I stated earlier that I want to do the modified method that DanaBNatural on Youtube uses because it seems less time consuming .. after reading more of the MHM thread on the Black Hair Media forum, I will just suck it up and do the *original *method ... I don't want to waste time, money & products by taking short cuts that could possibly inhibit my hair from reaching maximum hydration

I wish there were more inexpensive products on the market that were MHM friendly but after researching ingredients for hours, there are only a select few out there ... I have Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner ($3.99 for 16oz) which is MHM approved and has very nice slip but since it does contain Soybean Protein, I don't want to cause protein overload so I'm scared to use it each time and for each step that includes conditioner ... I need to order Kinky Curly Knot Today to compare but I HATE how costly it is for such a small bottle ($12 for 8oz)

The formula for the TRESemme Naturals Radiant Volume that so many love has changed recently with more drying ingredients so I don't want to even try it - but it is a great deal ($4 for 25oz)  - Other cheap conditioners like VO5 & Suave Naturals have drying/coating ingredients too - but they are so cost effective ($.75-$3 for 15-22oz)

Don't even get me started on the MHM approved Botanical Gels!! Kinky Curly Curling Custard is awesome but so expensive ($17 for 8oz/$30 for 16oz) ... other approved gels are slightly less exspensive ... I want to make my own soon to either replace or stretch out the KCCC

The Aztec Healing Bentonite Clay does not seem too expensive for the amount you get ($4.99-$5.99 per lb/$10.50 for 2lbs) ... there are also some websites that sell Bentonite Clay in bulk for great prices

This method has so much promise but you end up using a lot of conditioner and gel over time and I really hope that those companies that make large bottles of conditioner for low prices like TRESemme, Suave & VO5 start making some MHM friendly ones ... most of them are Curly Girl Method friendly already but they contain too many drying/coating ingredients for Low Porosity hair

I know that Pinkecube (the creator of  MHM) stated she wants to create a product line specifically for this method - I just hope her products are larger, more effective, and more wallet friendly than Kinky Curly - we need options


----------



## SimJam (Aug 27, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> I'm so glad you had good results!! I had the same experience with the kinky curly products, they work so much better for me heavily diluted.


 
how do you dilute KCCC though ?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> Although I stated earlier that I want to do the modified method that DanaBNatural on Youtube uses because it seems less time consuming .. after reading more of the MHM thread on the Black Hair Media forum, I will just suck it up and do the *original *method ... I don't want to waste time, money & products by taking short cuts that could possibly inhibit my hair from reaching maximum hydration
> 
> I wish there were more inexpensive products on the market that were MHM friendly but after researching ingredients for hours, there are only a select few out there ... I have Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner ($3.99 for 16oz) which is MHM approved and has very nice slip but since it does contain Soybean Protein, I don't want to cause protein overload so I'm scared to use it each time and for each step that includes conditioner ... I need to order Kinky Curly Knot Today to compare but I HATE how costly it is for such a small bottle ($12 for 8oz)



If you use the Trader Joes for the first steps and leave the KKNT for the leave in you will be able to make the kknt last for 1 to 2 months depending on how much you dilute it and how often you wash your hair. Then just focus on getting it on sale. Walgreens often has it 20% off. You can stock up then. Also realize that the more hydrated your hair the less product you use. Overtime it really isn't going to cost you that much for the conditioner.



> Don't even get me started on the MHM approved Botanical Gels!! Kinky Curly Curling Custard is awesome but so expensive ($17 for 8oz/$30 for 16oz) ... other approved gels are slightly less exspensive ... I want to make my own soon to either replace or stretch out the KCCC



I dilute my KCCC but you will also use less gel as you hydrate. And you can always make your own flax gel. And if you are wearing protective styles you don't have to use gel. I use the CR Almond Jai which is larger.


I don't know your budget but I really don't think you use up a lot of conditioner using this method after you get past the first 7 day stint. Dilute your products and start shopping sales and I think you can make it work for you.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 27, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> Although I stated earlier that I want to do the modified method that DanaBNatural on Youtube uses because it seems less time consuming .. after reading more of the MHM thread on the Black Hair Media forum, I will just suck it up and do the *original *method ... I don't want to waste time, money & products by taking short cuts that could possibly inhibit my hair from reaching maximum hydration
> 
> I wish there were more inexpensive products on the market that were MHM friendly but after researching ingredients for hours, there are only a select few out there ... I have Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner ($3.99 for 16oz) which is MHM approved and has very nice slip but since it does contain Soybean Protein, I don't want to cause protein overload so I'm scared to use it each time and for each step that includes conditioner ... I need to order Kinky Curly Knot Today to compare but I HATE how costly it is for such a small bottle ($12 for 8oz)
> 
> The formula for the TRESemme Naturals Radiant Volume that so many love has changed recently with more drying ingredients so I don't want to even try it - but it is a great deal ($4 for 25oz)  - Other cheap conditioners like VO5 & Suave Naturals have drying/coating ingredients too - but they are so cost effective ($.75-$3 for 15-22oz)



I'm currently using the Trader Joe's.  So far so good.  I don't believe I'm particularly protein sensitive though. You can find the old formula of Radiant Volume on Walgreen's website.  I ordered it for when I run of Trader Joe's.  It goes out of stock quickly though.  People have been stocking up. LOL

As for gel...don't know what to tell you.  I'm going to dilute my KCCC. I think I can get away with less.  Otherwise I'll be making flax seed gel again.  I can get some of the others on the ground here but they are still relatively expensive.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2014)

SunRai Naturals said:


> Do you all think that this method will make it easier to retain length outside of protective styling?
> 
> Are you still able to wear your hair puffy (if you choose to) when it dries or is the volume go down for good?



I don't get as many SSKs so I don't have to trim as much. Detangling is also easier so I'm not as rough on my hair.

You can still wear your hair any way you want. It doesn't have to be a WNG. 

Once your hair is as hydrated as you want I am sure you can do things to keep the volume: twist outs; styling while damp; combing out the curls, etc.

And if your hair is long, the shrinkage is going to give you volume.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2014)

SimJam said:


> how do you dilute KCCC though ?



Just add water. It just depends on how much you want to dilute it. I put 2 tbsp in a small 2 oz container and add water until it is almost full and shake. I test the slip and if it needs more slip I add just a bit more kccc. But usually it is fine.


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> *If you use the Trader Joes for the first steps and leave the KKNT for the leave in you will be able to make the kknt last for 1 to 2 months depending on how much you dilute it and how often you wash your hair*. Then just focus on getting it on sale. Walgreens often has it 20% off. You can stock up then. Also realize that the more hydrated your hair the less product you use. Overtime it really isn't going to cost you that much for the conditioner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks! I was actually thinking about just using the TJ's TTT for steps 1 & 2 and then using KCKT for step 4 ... but I was wondering if anyone felt the Soybean Protein was too much to use so often? I guess it may be different for everybody but I didn't want to cause a setback .. I want a Protein-Free MHM approved conditioner that is large & cheap like TRESemme/Suave/VO5 to alternate with the TJ's TTT ... I guess in the meantime I will switch between TJ's TTT & KCKT for steps 1 & 2 - then just use KCKT for step 4 ...all diluted

As for not needing to use Gel if wearing protective styles ... Pinkecube stated in the BHM thread that you would still use the gel to lock in your moisture with a little oil beforehand (optional) then twist/braid, etc on damp hair as usual for a protective style ... she reasoned that using butters would cause too much buildup and would not lock in the moisture as long as the gel would ... so LCOG (Water + Conditioner + Oil + Gel) if I recall correctly

I agree that after a while of figuring out the proper dilution ratios and even making your own gel etc, this should not be an expensive regimen at all .. so I am hopeful


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> Thanks! I was actually thinking about just using the TJ's TTT for steps 1 & 2 and then using KCKT for step 4 ... but I was wondering if anyone felt the Soybean Protein was too much to use so often? I guess it may be different for everybody but I didn't want to cause a setback .. I want a Protein-Free MHM approved conditioner that is large & cheap like TRESemme/Suave/VO5 to alternate with the TJ's TTT ... I guess in the meantime I will switch between TJ's TTT & KCKT for steps 1 & 2 - then just use KCKT for step 4 ...all diluted
> 
> As for not needing to use Gel if wearing protective styles ... Pinkecube stated in the BHM thread that you would still use the gel to lock in your moisture with a little oil beforehand (optional) then twist/braid, etc on damp hair as usual for a protective style ... she reasoned that using butters would cause too much buildup and would not lock in the moisture as long as the gel would ... so LCOG (Water + Conditioner + Oil + Gel) if I recall correctly
> 
> I agree that after a while of figuring out the proper dilution ratios and even making your own gel etc, this should not be an expensive regimen at all .. so I am hopeful



She did say that the gel worked best but she didn't say that you couldn't use anything else. In other pages of the thread others were sealing in their moisture in various ways. 

I haven't had any additional build up with the Almond Jai. And the list of approved products is growing. I do think there are at least 1 or 2 curling creams on the list.

I use the gel when I'm going to wear a twist out but I don't use it when I wear flat twist. By day three my hair feels the same with the gel as it does with the CR creme.

You will figure out what works for you.


----------



## juliehp (Aug 27, 2014)

Why not lengthen/mix Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle with Tresemme, Suave,  or V05 those of you that are protein sensitive?


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 27, 2014)

Wildchild453 said:


> When are y'all doing the method? At night? How do you fit in the 7 day cycle?



i started on Saturday so the 1st 2 days in the day time and the others after work.  Once you start it, its not as bad as it reads.  I felt the same way when I first read it. Too long but it's worth it.


----------



## LaBelleLL (Aug 27, 2014)

So I'm going to try this as I have some time off. With this method it seems like your hair is perpetually wet. Is this the case?


----------



## xomonaijax (Aug 27, 2014)

I am liking what I see. Once I use up all my products and my braids come down, I can start this. Well done to the ladies who experiencing good results.


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 27, 2014)

LaBelleLL said:


> So I'm going to try this as I have some time off. With this method it seems like your hair is perpetually wet. Is this the case?



From what I've read your hair is not wet all the time but it may take a while to air-dry ... some people use Blow Dryers with the Diffuser on COOL ... some soak up the excess with t-shirts for a while, etc

It seems like the hair will be wet-damp during the first week b/c you are supposed to complete the routine for 7 days straight ... but once you move on to the routine of doing it every 3 days, etc, your hair should only be wet the first day


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 27, 2014)

Sweetg said:


> i started on Saturday so the 1st 2 days in the day time and the others after work.  Once you start it, its not as bad as it reads.  I felt the same way when I first read it. Too long but it's worth it.


It really isn't as long as people think. Steps 4 and 5 are leave-in and gel, so that shouldn't even really count as part of the process. My transitioning wash day reggie is a whole lot longer than three steps, lol, including but not limited to: picking which of 27 dc's I want/ need to use, which of 8 shampoos, etc, prepoo, poo/cw, protein treatment/ henna, dc. Not counting leave-in's, styling products, _the actual styling_.  

This regimen is pared down in comparison.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I dilute my KCCC but you will also use less gel as you hydrate. *And you can always make your own flax gel. And if you are wearing protective styles you don't have to use gel. *I use the CR Almond Jai which is larger.
> 
> 
> *I don't know your budget but I really don't think you use up a lot of conditioner using this method* after you get past the first 7 day stint. Dilute your products and start shopping sales and I think you can make it work for you.


I agree, you don't use a lot of conditioner. I've had this same bottle of KCKT for months, using it as my main moisturizer and now using it for this. I don't use it for the dc step, though, still trynna use up old stuff (I have a long way to go). I was able to dilute it quite a bit, wish I had realized that when I first got it.

re: gel. From the BHM thread, I got the impression that Pinke Cube recommends gel over everything else, but people kept pushing to add oil and butters and what not so she slightly relented. I don't think she ever changed her mind though. _She_ ain't using oil.  Not being natural, I don't really have a dog in this fight yet. I just find it so odd that people who are in outright awe of her method and her personal progress work so hard to change the reggie.  Like, if oil worked, your hair wouldn't have been dry all this time, right? 

I don't even use gel. I'm a serum-user. But for this, I gave it a shot and, tbh, I'm transitioning, so it's not even necessary to my styling process. (I will say that my t-o was very defined, though.) But when I finally give my final review of the method, I can't be mad when it doesn't work cuz I insisted on doing it my way.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2014)

^^Fortunately msdeekay's max hydration method site contains approved products for both gel and creams. So at least there are options. And as time goes on I think the list will continue to grow.


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 5 I think for me. Even though my hair is still dry/not optimally moisturized, it is slowly getting better and my hair is clumping much better, especially when my hair is wet and product-free. My hair's manageability is continuing to improve, and I'm noticing less shedding/breakage at the end of my shower.

I agree with those who say the regimen isn't that time intensive (at least not more than my reggie before). I spend less time in my hair, especially because it is easier to get through it. I think I just spend a lot of time sitting around with product in my hair. For the past few days I've been doing the ACV at night for 30 minutes-1 hour, then DCing overnight and clay rinsing in the morning. Unfortunately this is keeping me from getting in my morning work out! 

I do think the product dilution is a great aspect that makes the regimen less expensive. So I will keep diluting!

I think the hardest part for me has been figuring out the measurements especially for the clay. The recipes on the site are designed for much shorter hair, and since mine is somewhere around 20-22 inches long and very dense, the recipes don't cut it.  Lol, don't get me wrong: it's a nice problem to have! But on the site she mentions seriously coating the hair with the clay, and for me I think that would be like 3-4 cups of clay per application.  I also think I might be using too much KCCC because  I'm heavy handed and used to other gels.

So, faithVA, please keep me in the loop with your clay experiments! Especially because my hair is beautiful, moisturized, and frizzless before the clay step, and then afterwards it seems dryer and kind of squeaky clean. This might be because my clay measurements are off. I also might try to get my hands on some rhassoul, which is said to be more moisturizing than bentonite.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 27, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Day 5 I think for me. Even though my hair is still dry/not optimally moisturized, it is slowly getting better and my hair is clumping much better, especially when my hair is wet and product-free. My hair's manageability is continuing to improve, and I'm noticing less shedding/breakage at the end of my shower.
> 
> I agree with those who say the regimen isn't that time intensive (at least not more than my reggie before). I spend less time in my hair, especially because it is easier to get through it. I think I just spend a lot of time sitting around with product in my hair. For the past few days I've been doing the ACV at night for 30 minutes-1 hour, then DCing overnight and clay rinsing in the morning. Unfortunately this is keeping me from getting in my morning work out!
> 
> ...



I will. Perhaps I need to try rhassoul as well.  I've tried green and red.

What measurements are you using now. Maybe you can just create according to the recipe and just make it twice and put it in two different containers. Even with long thick hair I can't imagine you would need more than 2 cups. I only make a quarter cup and it lasts me two washes. One cup last me a month.


----------



## ryanshope (Aug 27, 2014)

I have done it 4x in a week and I love it. I get a lot of ssk on my right side. Hoping this will correct it.


----------



## Honey Bee (Aug 28, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> I think the hardest part for me has been figuring out the measurements especially for the clay. The recipes on the site are designed for much shorter hair, and since mine is somewhere around 20-22 inches long and very dense, the recipes don't cut it.  Lol, don't get me wrong: it's a nice problem to have! But on the site she mentions seriously coating the hair with the clay, and* for me I think that would be like 3-4 cups of clay per application*.  I also think I might be using too much KCCC because  I'm heavy handed and used to other gels.


I wonder if you're supposed to use the whole amount each time. I use a few teaspoons of clay/ treatment and my hair is almost apl, half natural/ half relaxed. 

Bentonite vs rhassoul, My mother (fine, thin 4c) and I (med, med, 3c/4abc ) have found that we both prefer bentonite. The consistency was better and so were the results. My hair always feels a little stripped after rhassoul and I've used it for short amounts of time, long amounts of time, mixed with bentonite, mixed with slippery elm bark... nothing helped. I have a pound of it.  I'ma use it for face masks. I told SO I'd do one for him next time he shaves.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 28, 2014)

Day 3 is tonight. I need to make more clay and ACV rinse. 

Since this is a 3 day weekend I will def be able to do the MHM 3days in a row.


----------



## bellebebe (Aug 28, 2014)

What's an alternative leave in besides that expensive knot today?


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 28, 2014)

bellebebe said:


> What's an alternative leave in besides that expensive knot today?



You can use any of the MHM approved conditioners as your leave-in, and you would dilute whichever one you choose

I will be using my Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle Conditioner until I can buy some Kinky Curly Knot Today to compare


----------



## Guinan (Aug 28, 2014)

bellebebe said:


> What's an alternative leave in besides that expensive knot today?


 
I used giovanni leave-in. It lasts for a while b/c of the diluting.


----------



## CaramelLites (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm interested in trying this. Where are you guys buying your clay from? Can I get it from Whole Foods?


----------



## bellebebe (Aug 28, 2014)

CaramelLites said:


> I'm interested in trying this. Where are you guys buying your clay from? Can I get it from Whole Foods?



You can it from vitamin shoppe, but it's cheaper on Amazon


----------



## faithVA (Aug 28, 2014)

[USER=51585 said:
			
		

> CaramelLites[/USER];20493307]I'm interested in trying this. Where are you guys buying your clay from? Can I get it from Whole Foods?



You should be able to get the Aztec clay from Whole Foods as well as a few others.


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 28, 2014)

bellebebe said:


> What's an alternative leave in besides that expensive knot today?



I also use the approved Tresemme naturals radiant volume conditioner with sweet orange and lemongrass and I love it. It's $4.98 for 25oz at Walmart.  There are two versions on shelves so make sure you check the ingredients. HTH


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 28, 2014)

CaramelLites said:


> I'm interested in trying this. Where are you guys buying your clay from? Can I get it from Whole Foods?



I bought bentonite clay online from wholesale supplies plus, and it was $8 for 5lbs which is a steal.  I also picked up some rhassoul clay as well.


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 28, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> I bought bentonite clay online from wholesale supplies plus, and it was $8 for 5lbs which is a steal.  I also picked up some rhassoul clay as well.



My bad, it's $12 for the bentonite clay


----------



## nomadpixi (Aug 28, 2014)

This is 6 day  for me. I probably have mixed up the steps but my hair appears to be improving. Did a braid out yesterday as I had an event to go to, but came out nicely. 

Discovery: my clay step I only added water to bentonite, whizzed it up and put it on. Hair was getting drier before the leave in step which I did not like. Reread steps today and it said honey and olive oil. So I added honey, avocado oil and a bit of slippery elm to this mix and used a cup of overnight steeped marshmallow tea I had leftover from yesterday. Sitting with that mix on my head now and have great expectations.

Still kind of stumped on the leave in conditioner to use. This system works so well for me because getting all those cool conditioners for me is impossible as I live overseas. If I could make this work with either a local or homemade conditioner and gel I'd be laughing.

Hope everyone's hair journeys are shaping up well.


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 28, 2014)

myfaithrising

I noticed the Bentonite Clay from wholesalesuppliesplus is Sodium Bentonite and the Bentonite Clay that a lot of the people over on BHM are using is the Aztec Healing Clay which is Calcium Bentonite ... I've read that one is stronger than the other ... 

Is the clay from WSP the one you have been using all along?

Have you ever used the Calcium Bentonite Clay?

I wonder if there is a difference in how the 2 different Bentonite Clays affect our hair?


----------



## myfaithrising (Aug 28, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> myfaithrising  I noticed the Bentonite Clay from wholesalesuppliesplus is Sodium Bentonite and the Bentonite Clay that a lot of the people over on BHM are using is the Aztec Healing Clay which is Calcium Bentonite ... I've read that one is stronger than the other ...  Is the clay from WSP the one you have been using all along?  Have you ever used the Calcium Bentonite Clay?  I wonder if there is a difference in how the 2 different Bentonite Clays affect our hair?



I actually have both, I bought the Aztec when I first started using clays but switched when I started buying my herbs in bulk from mountain rose herbs. Sodium bentonite is the strongest for detox, but calcium bentonite is preferred if you're going to ingest it.  For my hair, I've felt no difference between the two. HTH


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Day 5 I think for me. Even though my hair is still dry/not optimally moisturized, it is slowly getting better and my hair is clumping much better, especially when my hair is wet and product-free. My hair's manageability is continuing to improve, and I'm noticing less shedding/breakage at the end of my shower.
> 
> I agree with those who say the regimen isn't that time intensive (at least not more than my reggie before). I spend less time in my hair, especially because it is easier to get through it. I think I just spend a lot of time sitting around with product in my hair. For the past few days I've been doing the ACV at night for 30 minutes-1 hour, then DCing overnight and clay rinsing in the morning. Unfortunately this is keeping me from getting in my morning work out!
> 
> ...



I used the watery clay again tonight and left it on for five minutes. For now this definitely works better for me. My hair was soft when rinsed and my curls started to form when I put on the leave in.

Tomorrow I will try it again but work the mud through to define my curls and try leaving it on for 30 minutes. I will let you know how that works.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 29, 2014)

Completed my 7th run of the method last night.  I now know that I can't go beyond 3 days to rewet my hair.  I went 4. I had a few tangles last night and a little longer detangling time.  Definitely not on the level of before the beginning the method but more than when I was doing the method consecutively or with 2 days between.  I haven't built up a high enough level of hydration to go beyond 2/3 days.

After 7 runs, I can say I will continue this method for the time being.  The lack of SSKs/tangles, low detangling times/and softer hair are all pluses.  The front and back sections of my hair seem to be the most resistant areas which isn't surprising since have always been my trouble areas.  I'm going to try different products to see if that has any effect on my results.

The cons: The roots and the thicker areas of my hair remain wet for long periods of time.  Definitely need to get a diffuser.  

My twistouts look different.  Before when my curl pattern was not visible my twistouts took the shape of the size twist I chose.  Now since my curls are visible when I separate my twists, my hair wants to go back to those small coils.  More of a stretch wash and go.  Not feeling that as much.  I'm going to have to experiment with "out" styles to find something that works.  

I'm loving Day 2 and Day 3 hair.  I get the volume that I like.  Day 1 hair is still wet in spots so I can't fluff it like I want.  Day 1 hair is also a bit a crunchy from gel.  I diluted the KCCC last night and I still have crunch.  Still searching for the perfect dilution.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 29, 2014)

After applying the kknt and the kccc I put in flat twist because it was too late and I was too tired to do anything else. It almost looked like my hair wanted to do a WNG but not really  I know it would have shrunken into some crazy misshapened afro.

I sat under the dryer for 1 hour and slept without my satin bonnet. It was still wet this morning so I sat under the dryer for another 30 minutes. When I took out the flat twist my hair was still wet  I  know the wet hair bothers most ladies but I'm so glad my hair isn't dry, I don't care. I think it is a good sign for me  

I put my hair in some crazy style, pulled back in the front and loose in the back  I'm just going to have to look crazy until the back of my hair grows out and I can put it up.

My hair is fluffy and soft. So I'm happy. 

Going to start all over again tonight and get some extra washes in over this long weekend. I'm going to color my hair Sunday or Monday so interested to see how that impacts my results.


----------



## CocoGlow (Aug 29, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> Completed my 7th run of the method last night.  I now know that I can't go beyond 3 days to rewet my hair.  I went 4. I had a few tangles last night and a little longer detangling time.  Definitely not on the level of before the beginning the method but more than when I was doing the method consecutively or with 2 days between.  I haven't built up a high enough level of hydration to go beyond 2/3 days.
> 
> After 7 runs, I can say I will continue this method for the time being.  The lack of SSKs/tangles, low detangling times/and softer hair are all pluses.  The front and back sections of my hair seem to be the most resistant areas which isn't surprising since have always been my trouble areas.  I'm going to try different products to see if that has any effect on my results.
> 
> ...



crimsonpeach

Girl I totally feel you about the wet roots!! ... I've only done 1 day of the MHM and 1 day of the Modified MHM and my hair is sooooo dense that the roots were still wet like 10hrs later, even slightly damp in the morning after another 8hrs of sleep!!! The front of my head is the most densely packed and I cannot believe how long a Wash n Go takes to dry, but I want to continue this method and continue to do Wash n Gos not just in the Summer but all year long sooo

I have a diffuser atachment that came with my blowdryer but I think I want to invest in the Spilo "The Director" Finger Styler Diffuser ($9.99)  that they have on Folica & Curlmart, probably other sites too ... it looks like it has a deeper cupping area that might make for more efficient drying & less frizz, I dunno

There is also the T-shirt drying method but I think that works best when you already have good clumping since it can disturb your coils

As for your point about doing set styles like twist-outs, I noticed something from ProtectivePrincess's video - she did both a Twist-Out and a Roller Set on her hair that is almost completely at Max Hydration ... 

She did her Twist-out on DRY hair that she lightly misted - she also made sure to twist taught to smooth her coils down and add rollers at the ends .... It came out nice & looked more like a regular Twist-out

She did her Rollerset on WET hair after applying her Gel step and I was amazed at how you can still see her tiny coils rippling throughout her rollerset! So beautiful and unique! Her hair molded into the rollerset curl but her hair didn't completely loose the tiny coils in the process!

I'm thinking that if you do something like a Twist-Out on DRY hair, slightly dampened and twist taught, your hair might mold better into the twist-out style you are used to ... just a guess based on her results

If you haven't seen it, check it out:

*Not Bound To A Wash N Go*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRqPA4gZETY&list=UUQR973mzkN5141v_v3W65rw


----------



## tashboog (Aug 29, 2014)

crimsonpeach I've been on this regimen since May and I mostly do twist outs and braid outs. CocoGlow is on point with the info that she told you in her post. If you don't want your coils to over power the out style then do it on damp hair or next day hair and lightly spritz with water . If you do it on wet hair it will take the shape of your natural curl pattern. I personally like to do mine on soaking wet hair cuz I like for mine to look like a fake wash n go. I have also done curlformers on this regimen too and my spirals came out amaze-balls . For the winter, I'm doing the bald spot recovery regimen cuz I need to regrow some hair around my hairline and a few other places. However, once it gets warm again I will restart the original MHM regimen .


----------



## crimsonpeach (Aug 29, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> @crimsonpeach
> 
> Girl I totally feel you about the wet roots!! ... I've only done 1 day of the MHM and 1 day of the Modified MHM and my hair is sooooo dense that the roots were still wet like 10hrs later, even slightly damp in the morning after another 8hrs of sleep!!! The front of my head is the most densely packed and I cannot believe how long a Wash n Go takes to dry, but I want to continue this method and continue to do Wash n Gos not just in the Summer but all year long sooo
> 
> ...



I love Protective Princess's videos.  She's the only longer haired MHM'er I've found.  We are about the same length.  I'll give the dry twistout another go. I did my twistout on an old wash and go and still got the little coils fighting their way through.  I think they are so happy to be visible now they can't be molded. lol

I think I'm just going to have to get used to the new look of my hair.  I loved, loved my old twistouts and this hair isn't going to look like that anymore.  I do love how her roller set looked.  I'll get that a go also.


----------



## LovinLea (Aug 30, 2014)

Love the method but my hair was wet ALL DAY LONG.It never dried. I washed my hair and applied the gel at 11:am. Went to bed with wet hair at 10pm.


----------



## Guinan (Aug 30, 2014)

LovinLea said:


> Love the method but my hair was wet ALL DAY LONG.It never dried. I washed my hair and applied the gel at 11:am. Went to bed with wet hair at 10pm.



Wow, that's a long time. Im having the same issue; however, ive been using my dryer. Its still not dry completely but damp


----------



## Guinan (Aug 31, 2014)

Day 5 today. My hair is frizzy again. I think i have too much moisture.  I might do a protein tonight before starting the MHM


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Aug 31, 2014)

I did this for 7 days straight and it works.  The back of my head has more definition than the front for sure. So perhaps Im almost MH back there. Never knew I had curls like this!!!  I am not sure If I will keep up with it yet. Maybe every 3 days.


----------



## RockRideTrue (Sep 1, 2014)

I got a BANGING wash n go on this 4C hair form just slightly following this routine. I did the ACV, deep conditioned with a non-recommended conditioner mix, clay washed, mixed my KK leave-in /water mix , and a bunch of Eco-Styler gel. You really get a lot of definition after the clay wash. Diluting the KK is ingenious too, it works so much better watered down.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey, y'all.

Sorry, I was out of town and off the grid for a few days!

So I was using a ton of clay because I thought we had to! On her website, and I think in her clay wash video, she says that 
it should be visibly coated and weighed down with the clay
each hair strand is fully coated with the mixture
fully saturated with the clay
etc.

I feel like she said it should look white in some video, and that if your hair feels dry it's because you're not using enough. I might be remembering it wrong though.

That being said, it seems like you all are achieving good results with less clay. I will try to use less and see how it goes!

Back on the reggie after being out of town. I will say though, that even after swimming around in the ocean, it was apparent that my hair had become more hydrated after only ~6 days on the reggie. So I'm still keeping at it!


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 1, 2014)

Also, does it seem like for most of us our hair is getting more hydrated in the back/nape first? Lol, it feels like I'm transitioning all over again from feeling the coils at my roots in the back. The curls are definitely not as apparent in other places as they are there.

If true, I wonder why that might be? Maybe more product is pooling there from gravity?


----------



## bellebebe (Sep 1, 2014)

RockRideTrue

OMG! lmao... I love your sig. what manga is that from?


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 2, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Also, does it seem like for most of us our hair is getting more hydrated in the back/nape first? Lol, it feels like I'm transitioning all over again from feeling the coils at my roots in the back. The curls are definitely not as apparent in other places as they are there.
> 
> If true, I wonder why that might be? Maybe more product is pooling there from gravity?


For me, the back of my hair has always been more defined. 

Also, wearing your hair back everyday can make the front frizzier than it may have been naturally.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 2, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Day 5 today. My hair is frizzy again. I think i have too much moisture. I might do a protein tonight before starting the MHM


 
Yup, it was too much moisture. So before starting day 6, I used protein on the front of my hair only (to make sure that's what I needed). My curls were back to popping

I will be doing day 7, either on wed or thurs and def will be using protein prior to being the MHM. 

I also think that I will only do the extended version of MHM once a week. My hair gets overly mositurized pretty quickly.


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 2, 2014)

RockRideTrue said:


> I got a BANGING wash n go on this 4C hair form just slightly following this routine. I did the ACV, deep conditioned with a non-recommended conditioner mix, clay washed, mixed my KK leave-in /water mix , and a bunch of Eco-Styler gel. You really get a lot of definition after the clay wash. Diluting the KK is ingenious too, it works so much better watered down.



Co signing on KK being diluted it works really well. But when you use the KK you have to just apply it and stop messing with your hair.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 2, 2014)

I think this is a great thread but my own ideas of maximum hydration are different. I wish we could start a challenge and the end result would be how many inches one would derive in the next six months for example. 

For me I started with shaved hair in May and washed my hair with Dr. Bonner's and conditioned my hair daily. Now, I rinse my hair in the shower with warm water and save the shampoo and conditioning every two to four weeks which is now increasing my sebum production and I no longer have to glop on all these products and my hair is no longer dry like how it used to be when I was natural four years ago. If I want my curls to pop I use some diluted KK. My hair is very soft and I have absolutely no shedding when I comb it. When I am rinsing my hair I am also massaging my scalp. 

I would also say if you have fine hair and are on this maximum hydration method do not use any extension braids because that will also make your hair very dry and cause a lot of shedding which will lead to breakage and lack of hair retention. 

It took my hair at least two months to get used to this rinsing daily with warm water thing and now my hair loves it. I can actually feel the sebum. I used to think when women say they felt the sebum it was rubbish but now I realise nope!!!!!

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm still trucking along with the method.  The front and nape of my hair are still frizzy.  But I see curls among the frizz.  

I've started really getting the excess water out of my hair so that's been helping on drying time.  

I want to try different gels though.  Hello Curly is next on my list.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 2, 2014)

I was watching Osa Osula (a youtuber) over the weekend she is not too gung ho (to say the least) about the max hydration method. There are aspects of it that Im a little wary of ... specifically the long term effect of using the baking so regularly. But with my LoPo hair, how do I get my cuticles raised to let in the moisture 

I cant add the link now because I cant access YouTube at work but the totle of the video is "Porosity Level/Bentonite Clay"

Here are the things that caught my attention

1. her premise is that using the baking soda to open the cuticle so regularly will lead to eventual disintegration of the cuticle (because of the constant open close motion which causes wear and tear)

Mechanical damage is a real possibility erplexed but with LoPo hair any method used to raise the cuticle will have this effect 

2. Someone commented on her video saying that they believe that what is happening is hygral fatigue which can eventually lead to damage of the cortex and breakage. I looked it up and there are a couple articles on it
what it is
http://www.thenaturalhavenbloom.com/2012/08/does-your-hair-have-hygral-fatigue.html

what it is and how to combat it
http://darlingnaturally.blogspot.com/2014/01/hygral-fatigue-water-as-enemy.html

The concept of polar oils to prevent hygral fatigue in the article is also interesting 

section of the science of black hair which deals with polar oils
http://books.google.com.jm/books?id=WQAZAgAAQBAJ&pg=PA89&lpg=PA89&dq=polar+oil+for+hair&source=bl&ots=XhMqasC3j9&sig=eR5EFZVOIoYt8NNoQFIUzDprRMI&hl=en&sa=X&ei=WOMFVP6PN8WeggTCs4CoAw&ved=0CFYQ6AEwBw#v=onepage&q=polar%20oil%20for%20hair&f=false


Even after all that .... At the same time *I know* that my hair felt so much better after I did the cherry lola treatment back in mid july and it was able to retain moisture so much longer

and * I know* that when I did just 2 days of the max hydration method last month my hair felt even better and even my blown out hair was soft and fluffy 

So I think that I'll be cautious and watch how my hair reacts when doing the MHM. I need some method to allow my hair to accept moisture and retain it.

pinkecube does suggest using an oil under the gel if needed so I will use one of the polar oils suggested (just in case)


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 2, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> I'm still trucking along with the method.  The front and nape of my hair are still frizzy.  But I see curls among the frizz.
> 
> *I've started really getting the excess water out of my hair so that's been helping on drying time.  *
> 
> I want to try different gels though.  *Hello Curly is next on my list*.



crimsonpeach

How have you been getting the excess water out to help with drying time... that is my problem 

Oh and please let us know how the Hello Curly works compared to Kinky Curly Custard ... I'm also interested to hear what it smells like ... KCCC smells very nice to me


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 2, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> I think this is a great thread but my own ideas of maximum hydration are different. I wish we could start a challenge and the end result would be how many inches one would derive in the next six months for example.
> 
> For me I started with shaved hair in May and washed my hair with Dr. Bonner's and conditioned my hair daily. N*ow, I rinse my hair in the shower with warm water and save the shampoo and conditioning every two to four weeks which is now increasing my sebum production and I no longer have to glop on all these products and my hair is no longer dry* like how it used to be when I was natural four years ago. If I want my curls to pop I use some diluted KK. *My hair is very soft and I have absolutely no shedding when I comb it.* When I am rinsing my hair I am also massaging my scalp.
> 
> ...



almond eyes

Sounds like your hair is benefiting from the Water Only Washing Method! 

I tried it for 2 months before finding out about the Maximum Hydration Method. I loved it at first, but I found that it would not work out for me in the long term.  For this method to work, you need to massage, scritch (lightly scratch) and/or brush (boar bristle) your scalp daily to get rid of the excess dirt & skin cells BEFORE rinsing with warm water & use the preening motion to move the sebum down your strands during/after rinsing. 

My hair is very dense and this method worked ok as long as my hair was bound in twists ALL THE TIME, but I could not get to my scalp thoroughly when wearing my hair out - so it was very limiting for me. My hair became softer from being coated in my sebum but it didn't feel as soft when wearing my hair out as opposed to in twists. And even with all of the massaging, scritching & brushing my scalp started itching all the time. My natural sebum started making me break out as well  I did occasional Apple Cider Vinegar rinses and Banana Baby Food Treatments to get rid of excess sebum without stripping all of it but found that didn't help much at all. The softness that I experienced at first did not last by the end of the 2 month experiment.

I am starting to think that the Water Only/Sebum Coating experience may not be good for Low Porosity hair but people with High Porosity hair may benefit from it more. I am fascinated by the sebum factor and the promises of easier detangling, softer hair & less shedding and I may revisit it at a later time but for now I will stick with the MHM because I think it's the best way to increase moisture without suffering buildup. 

You, however might have found the best method for your scalp/hair! You should start a thread about your WO experiences  And if you have not seen it already, I suggest visiting this Youtube channel. This lady has gorgeous long natural hair and has done the Water Only Washing Method for the past year with great success and documented it along the way:

https://www.youtube.com/user/Wateronlyhairwash/videos


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 2, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> @crimsonpeach
> 
> How have you been getting the excess water out to help with drying time... that is my problem
> 
> Oh and please let us know how the Hello Curly works compared to Kinky Curly Custard ... I'm also interested to hear what it smells like ... KCCC smells very nice to me



I just wring out my hair like I would a towel. Then I shake a couple of times and then wring it out again.  

I don't really notice the smell of KCCC.  I've diluted it the last couple of times so I guess the smell isn't as noticeable.  I can get Hello Curly on the ground so the price seems to be comparable to KCCC.


----------



## Crystalicequeen123 (Sep 2, 2014)

AyannaDivine said:


> *Im sorry, but this sounds so exhausting. If it works and you have the time/energy to keep up with the routine, then go for it.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Right!!!    I'm fortunate enough if I can find time to even co-wash my hair once a week, let alone this whole drawn out method lol.... 

I like the idea of using the clay to cleanse the hair (I've always wanted to try clay anyway), but everything else?? No thank you.... I'm just way too busy for all of that....


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 2, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> @almond eyes
> 
> Sounds like your hair is benefiting from the Water Only Washing Method!
> 
> ...



Your experience of the water only wash is also interesting. I am taking it as it comes. Sometimes I panic thinking I need to use my conditioner but I am working on doing a half and half method sometimes water rinse and other times co wash and when build up then shampoo and condition. I am fascinated about the issue of sebum as well. Trying to crack the code. I am medium porosity in some parts and high porosity in the front part of my hair. Thanks so much for pointing me out to the youtuber who does water only washing. Can someone crack the sebum code for low porosity women.

A hair dresser told me that colouring hair lightly can also soften up the cuticles in women with low porosity hair.

I think I need to see in another month what really is working or not working. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 2, 2014)

SimJam said:


> I was watching Osa Osula (a youtuber) over the weekend she is not too gung ho (to say the least) about the max hydration method. There are aspects of it that Im a little wary of ... specifically the long term effect of using the baking so regularly. But with my LoPo hair, how do I get my cuticles raised to let in the moisture
> 
> I cant add the link now because I cant access YouTube at work but the totle of the video is "Porosity Level/Bentonite Clay"
> 
> ...



I watched this video over the weekend and I was good until she said that baking soda was removing shingles and creating holes in our hair, and she totally lost me when she called it a modern day jherri curl. People have to do their research and ultimately do what works for their hair.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 2, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> I watched this video over the weekend and I was good until she said that baking soda was removing shingles and creating holes in our hair, and she totally lost me when she called it a modern day jherri curl. People have to do their research and ultimately do what works for their hair.


 
yes me too I was uhuh uhuh .... huh? huh? 

I


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 2, 2014)

SimJam said:


> 1. her premise is that using the baking soda to open the cuticle so regularly will lead to eventual disintegration of the cuticle (because of the constant open close motion which causes wear and tear)


But you don't have to use baking soda if that's a concern. One could use ACV instead.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 2, 2014)

SimJam said:


> I was watching Osa Osula (a youtuber) over the weekend she is not too gung ho (to say the least) about the max hydration method. There are aspects of it that Im a little wary of ... specifically the long term effect of using the baking so regularly. But with my LoPo hair, how do I get my cuticles raised to let in the moisture
> 
> I cant add the link now because I cant access YouTube at work but the totle of the video is "Porosity Level/Bentonite Clay"
> 
> ...



I watched this video over the weekend and I was good until she said that baking soda was removing shingles and creating holes in our hair, and she totally lost me when she called it a modern day jherri curl. People have to do their research and ultimately do what works for their hair.


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 2, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> But you don't have to use baking soda if that's a concern. One could use ACV instead.



Yup and even when you use baking soda, it is diluted with water and some conditioner to buffer it 

If all we needed was baking soda to relax our hair, why were relaxers created? She said the baking soda permanently changes the texture of hair. You know how cheap baking soda is? Chile, the relaxer industry would be out of business LOL

Same applies to Jherri Curls? 

Pinkecube and others in the BHM thread explained so eloquently what is wrong with this lady's accusations. Basically this lady is ignorant about what the MHM is all about, both the intent of the method and the results.

I can tell that she really wants to help people and had a bad personal experience with using baking soda in the past but she is being very presumptuous based on inaccurate "science" and a misunderstanding of what the MHM entails. 

It would be one thing if she actually tried the method or really read up on it and applied scientific facts to refute the actual steps ... but she heard the terms: baking soda, 4C natural hair, coils poppin', wash n go and went crazy with the assumptions! 

She assumes 4C naturals are trying to attain "Spanish girl curls" (her words LOL) and I think this assumption is the real problem here 

It's funny how she has no problem blow drying her 4C hair often to make it more "manageable" and has to use protein to fill in the "holes" in her hair that she causes from the use of heat ... other forms of stretching including using heat that is damaging her hair is ok... but those doing the MHM are self-hating and do not appreciate the hair God gave us? 

There is nothing wrong with being cautious ... we should all be cautious of what we put on our hair ... but this is going too far .... I was initially very cautious of the MHM - I had my reservations, even had thoughts similar to hers but I sat and took the time to read up on it with an open mind 

I read that super duper long thread on BHM ... I didn't want to jump in on it for several reasons and wanted to see how it played out for other people (the guinea pigs) ... and don't you know every negative presumption I had was squashed over time from the discussion over there and I recently decided to try it for myself ... I still don't know if it will work out for me in the end but I'm glad I took the time to really investigate it instead of writing it off immediately


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 2, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> Yup and even when you use baking soda, it is diluted with water and some conditioner to buffer it
> 
> If all we needed was baking soda to relax our hair, why were relaxers created? She said the baking soda permanently changes the texture of hair. You know how cheap baking soda is? Chile, the relaxer industry would be out of business LOL
> 
> ...



I couldn't have said it better myself,  very nice CocoGlow!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 3, 2014)

Would any of you ladies be interested in starting a challenge thread or should we continue to post in here. I dont think I know enough about the MHM to start it, but if any one of you are up to the challenge I would be more than happy to join

Maybe we can start it for 2015?


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 3, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Would any of you ladies be interested in starting a challenge thread or should we continue to post in here. I dont think I know enough about the MHM to start it, but if any one of you are up to the challenge I would be more than happy to join
> 
> Maybe we can start it for 2015?



pelohello

I agree I think we should start a MHM Challlenge Thread ... but I think we should wait for the creator Pinkecube to complete her FAQ and/or ebook... she has been working on it for a little while now ... people will have so many questions and it would be nice to have all the answers compiled in a list ... as of right now we can direct people to that really long thread on BHM (over 200 pages!) or the MaxHydrationMethod website or MsDeeKay's blog or the few people on Youtube doing it

2015 sounds about right, since this year is almost over... and for now we can keep posting in here


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 3, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> *I just wring out my hair like I would a towel. Then I shake a couple of times and then wring it out again.  *
> 
> I don't really notice the smell of KCCC.  I've diluted it the last couple of times so I guess the smell isn't as noticeable.  I can get Hello Curly on the ground so the price seems to be comparable to KCCC.



crimsonpeach

Hmm I noticed that ProtectivePrincess on Youtube does the same thing ... it's good to know that it does not cause frizziness when you wring out the water ... my hair is too short to do that yet 

So you do this after applying the Gel right?


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 3, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> crimsonpeach  Hmm I noticed that ProtectivePrincess on Youtube does the same thing ... it's good to know that it does not cause frizziness when you wring out the water ... my hair is too short to do that yet   So you do this after applying the Gel right?



Yes, after the gel.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2014)

I decided to do back to ACV for step 1 even though my hair is low porosity. I think I am going to stick with it for a while. With the change I had a good wash day.

I spritzed dry hair with the ACV for step 1. I heated Curls Ecstacy for step 2 and used my heat therapy cap for 20 minutes. I massaged in the mud and let it sit while I showered. I applied the kknt full strength. I saw much more hydrated curls this time around. It was late so I didn't try the gel. I put in flat twisth with CR Almond Jai. 

I'm still having issues with the mud. I'm going to play around with the ph of it for the month of September. If I can't get the right consistency and ph for it, I will buy the terressentials until my hair is more hydrated. As soon as the clay touches my hair, no matter the consistency, it tangles which means my cuticles are opening way too much. So it's impossible for me to define my curls at that mud stage.

I'm going to try tashboogs recipe and hopefully that will help. But I'm glad to see progress. I will take some update pictures before the end of September.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 4, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> @pelohello
> 
> I agree I think we should start a MHM Challlenge Thread ... but I think we should wait for the creator Pinkecube to complete her FAQ and/or ebook... she has been working on it for a little while now ... people will have so many questions and it would be nice to have all the answers compiled in a list ... as of right now we can direct people to* that really long thread on BHM *(over 200 pages!) or the *MaxHydrationMethod website *or *MsDeeKay's blog* or *the few people on Youtube doing it
> *
> 2015 sounds about right, since this year is almost over... and for now we can keep posting in here


I think those are sufficient resources.


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 4, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I think those are sufficient resources.



Honey Bee

On second thought I think so too .. the info is just all over the place ... but it should not stop us from making a MHM Challenge thread ... I'm down if you think we should start one now  

I should be getting more supplies/products soon so that I can officially start .. been making due so far


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 4, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> @Honey Bee
> 
> On second thought I think so too .. the info is just all over the place ... but it should not stop us from making a MHM Challenge thread ... I'm down if you think we should start one now
> 
> *I should be getting more supplies/products soon so that I can officially start .. been making due so far*


Yeah, I'm in a weird limbo right now, too. I still have sooo many 'bad' products to use up and I'm not natural. My (still relaxed) ends are highly porous. I wouldn't want to get them over-moisturized and start breaking cuz I need them to make a bun. erplexed So I'm torn. What I've been doing is, doing the whole process about 2x/wk using bad conditioners. I know it won't be as effective, but hey, it might be a good test to see if one could get results utilizing 'off-method' products.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> Yeah, I'm in a weird limbo right now, too. I still have sooo many 'bad' products to use up and I'm not natural. My (still relaxed) ends are highly porous. I wouldn't want to get them over-moisturized and start breaking cuz I need them to make a bun. erplexed So I'm torn. What I've been doing is, doing the whole process about 2x/wk using bad conditioners. I know it won't be as effective, but hey, it might be a good test to see if one could get results utilizing 'off-method' products.



I think if you aren't a low porosity, type 4, natural the ingredients in products aren't so crucial. There are plenty of people who have hydrated hair using all types of products. The no no list is primarily directed at low porosity type 4s because it is so difficult getting moisture in the hair.

If your hair feels hydrated using what you are using then you can stick with it and change it when you are ready.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> *I think if you aren't a low porosity, type 4, natural the ingredients in products aren't so crucial.* There are plenty of people who have hydrated hair using all types of products. The no no list is primarily directed at low porosity type 4s because it is so difficult getting moisture in the hair.
> 
> If your hair feels hydrated using what you are using then you can stick with it and change it when you are ready.


But that's the problem: I'm about 14 months post now, so I have a lot of both. My natural hair is lo po from what I can tell, it's just the ends that are holding me back from fully embracing this reggie.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 4, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> But that's the problem: I'm about 14 months post now, so I have a lot of both. My natural hair is lo po from what I can tell, it's just the ends that are holding me back from fully embracing this reggie.



It sounds like you have a plan. And you can always do a protein treatment on your ends to keep them strong. Perhaps you can put them on a different protein schedule.


----------



## colibri972 (Sep 5, 2014)

I tried the method on the left side of my head... it works! Even on scab hair. The curly pattern really show at the clay step.  I have coils... it's weird!... in natural community it's well known that : 4B/4C hair don't curl and you should not looking for curl because this mean you are in denial and you want "good hair"... lol 

I don't have the feeling this method would be too much to handle for extra coarse low porosity 4C hair like mine. This method only show how much our hair are versatile.

I wonder if the hair typing chart should be changed...please someone call Andre Walker lol


----------



## SimJam (Sep 5, 2014)

Started over my 7 day regimen last night after having my kinky twists for only 2 weeks.

feels like I just picked up from what I started 2 weeks ago. What Ive noticed

 Even when wet my hair is bigger (as in it does not shrink down to my scalp when wet)
 I noticed that even when just wet with water my curl pattern was more visible (I usually only see curl pattern when using conditioner
 Even with diluted KCCC I got the same result as I used get by plastering half the tub on my hair
 I can feel the difference with the moisture in my hair
 squeezing out the excess water with a tshirt doesn't cause frizz (shocked)

 the hair closest to my scalp is still wet and I feel like my scalp is freezing in the cold assk office
 I preferred the size of my curls from 2 weeks ago (pen sized) now they're looking pen spring sized


----------



## bellebebe (Sep 5, 2014)

I wonder if some type 4 naturals who relaxed their hair feel remorseful now because of this method.


----------



## cocomama (Sep 5, 2014)

HEY LADIES….I sent the following message to *pinkcube*:


I have been doing the MHM for the last two weeks…so far so good. I was wondering if you would be interested in having a hair analysis done. I know http://www.komazahaircare.com/sample-report does them. I would be the first to put up $5 dollars towards it…I wouldn't be surprise if the other ladies would chip in. I notice haven seems to have a strong microscope but I'm not sure if she would be willing to do the analysis.

I noticed that some have questioned if the hair shaft would still be healthy after numerous treatments. This would put a nail in that coffin since you have done the treatment the longest. It would be awesome if we had your original strands for analysis as well.

Do you think that after a while the hair actually changes to a high porosity since it starts coming out of the roots curly? Or do you think the hair is just hydrated and still will need to go through the MHM after a while? 



*I'll let everyone know if she responds. ….*


----------



## SimJam (Sep 5, 2014)

colibri972 said:


> *I wonder if the hair typing chart should be changed...please someone call Andre Walker* lol


 
I think his typing is still correct. Just that some people who thought they were 4C may actually be 4B

Just like how many ladies thought their hair couldn't grow long (which was incorrect) just that they were not caring it properly ... I think especially with ladies in the 3C - 4B hair were not seeing "curls pop" or had some curl definition but lots of frizz because their hair wasn't sufficiently hydrated

I know for myself I still consider myself 4B/C just that now more of my hair behaves like 4B hair ... I still have 4C hair scattered throughout my head


----------



## shelli4018 (Sep 5, 2014)

bellebebe said:


> I wonder if some type 4 naturals who relaxed their hair feel remorseful now because of this method.



I considered a texturizer several times in the past year. So glad I didn't go though with it!!


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 5, 2014)

I think that the current hair typing system might HAVE to change or better yet a newer more accurate system needs to come about after people get hip to the MHM because the pictures and descriptions they use to represent 4B/4C hair types are incorrect.

They show pics of Type 4B/4C that has not reached max hydration (afro style only) and they describe the hair as not having a defined curl/coil pattern at all or having a coils that do not clump which is not true afterall. It's only true if you treat 4B/4C hair the same as other hair types that show curl/coil definition using the products and regimens of the mainstream Natural Hair Movement. 

The only thing the hair typing system got right is showcasing the SIZE or DIAMETER or the curl/coil gets smaller and smaller from 3A-4C 

MHM is completely changing the game and making people rethink everything!


----------



## SimJam (Sep 5, 2014)

actually my hair looks ENTIRELY different from last week
This week my hair actually is a mass of defined (but tangled) tiny pen spring sized curls. like it looks almost like a big afro but if you look closely or stretch out a chunk, you see that most of it is small defined clumps, you can see the whats hiding in the clumps where a rogue clump sticks out from the pack. My hair is also very shiney something I lacked before.

*This week - with flash*




*This Week - without flash*




*last week* The clumps were bigger but actually less defined. I used undiluted KCCC then so maybe that made a difference


----------



## colibri972 (Sep 5, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> I think that the current hair typing system might HAVE to change or better yet a newer more accurate system needs to come about after people get hip to the MHM because the pictures and descriptions they use to represent 4B/4C hair types are incorrect.
> 
> They show pics of Type 4B/4C that has not reached max hydration (afro style only) and they describe the hair as not having a defined curl/coil pattern at all or having a coils that do not clump which is not true afterall. It's only true if you treat 4B/4C hair the same as other hair types that show curl/coil definition using the products and regimens of the mainstream Natural Hair Movement.
> 
> ...



Exactly what I would have say if I was fluent in english.  lol
I bet it's the first time for a good amount of us to see how 4B/4C hair look like when fully hydrated.


----------



## bellebebe (Sep 5, 2014)

Did any of you NOT start this method with the cherry Lola treatment? What is its purpose, anyway?


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 5, 2014)

bellebebe said:


> Did any of you NOT start this method with the cherry Lola treatment? What is its purpose, anyway?



bellebebe

I did not start with the Cherry Lola Treatment simply because I did not have all of the ingredients ... it is optional

I do plan to do it when I can collect the ingredients to see how my hair responds. I think the fact that we are removing a lot of products with protein for the MHM, it might actually be necessary to do this treatment every once in while for a mild protein treatment according to your hair needs. Some may need to do it more often than others


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 5, 2014)

bellebebe said:


> Did any of you NOT start this method with the cherry Lola treatment? What is its purpose, anyway?



I did the original cherry lola treatment, not the modified one the method suggests.  I've done it prior to starting the method  and it's a nice mild protein treatment.  Always get really soft hair.   It's also clarifies the hair.


----------



## shelli4018 (Sep 5, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> I think that the current hair typing system might HAVE to change or better yet a newer more accurate system needs to come about after people get hip to the MHM because the pictures and descriptions they use to represent 4B/4C hair types are incorrect.
> 
> They show pics of Type 4B/4C that has not reached max hydration (afro style only) and they describe the hair as not having a defined curl/coil pattern at all or having a coils that do not clump which is not true afterall. It's only true if you treat 4B/4C hair the same as other hair types that show curl/coil definition using the products and regimens of the mainstream Natural Hair Movement.
> 
> ...



I agree. What I don't look forward to is the ensuing controversy it will bring. For some reason hair is highly political within the black community. We've even coined phrases like "texture discrimination." What happens to those people who totally identify with being 4C but aren't? I know I don't want to stop seeing the variety of textures we possess. Maybe there truly are 4C's but they aren't as common as we once thought?


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 5, 2014)

shelli4018 said:


> I agree. What I don't look forward to is the ensuing controversy it will bring. For some reason hair is highly political within the black community. We've even coined phrases like "texture discrimination." What happens to those people who totally identify with being 4C but aren't? I know I don't want to stop seeing the variety of textures we possess. Maybe there truly are 4C's but they aren't as common as we once thought?



shelli4018

Yeah this is going to cause MAJOR controversy in the Natural Hair Community - it has already sparked some controversy and I think that as the word spreads there will be even more backlash because the conversation for 4B/4C naturals has been all about acceptance of our Cottony Afros (in it's unknowingly dehydrated state) for so long and a commitment to stretching at ALL times -Wash n Gos were for "other" textures because they automatically meant dealing with tangles and knots galore. Everyone, including myself truly believed that 4B/4C hair was not meant to have defined coils and that striving for that is a sign of self-hatred and coveting other textures. 

The Max Hydration Method is opening my eyes to fact that the only textures that do not have coils/curls/waves that are capable of being defined (hydrated) are those with *Type 1* hair! That is mind-blowing and game changing but it makes so much sense. A lot of us have an abundance of coils/curls/waves but certain hair textures have to make sure we don't use certain ingredients that coat or strip our strands in order to allow true hydration to soak in and allow our coils/curls/waves to thrive and clump however tiny/big they may be 

With MHM, stretched styles will become just another styling option for 4B/4C naturals and not a mandate to ensure hair health ... I just can't wait to have options and to know what truly hydrated, tangle/knot-free hair really feels like


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 5, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> shelli4018  Everyone, including myself truly believed that 4B/4C hair was not meant to have defined coils and that striving for that is a sign of self-hatred and coveting other textures



I thought the same thing, and I almost cannot believe that my hair now is the same head of frizz that I thought was just a cottony type 4c. Who knew? This is a real breakthrough for type 4 naturals, I think of all the heartache I've heard here and on you tube from sisters who gave up because they felt that their type 4 hair was unmanageable.

 Has anyone heard of anyone who did the MHM and had no change at all?  I'm not talking about slow progress but no progress. I've heard complaints of time and the # of steps but I've yet to come across someone who did the system and it had no effect at all.


----------



## SpiritJunkie (Sep 5, 2014)

My hair has really turned around due to MHM. I'm amazed & very very happy with the results and my new found curls.  I believe the back is at least 75% or more hydrated.

I'm wearing a wig but I will do this twice a week and have my hair twisted underneath. 

I love love love this technique.

using European Clay, tresemmae conditioner and giavanni gel.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 6, 2014)

Sweetg said:


> My hair has really turned around due to MHM. I'm amazed & very very happy with the results and my new found curls. I believe the back is at least 75% or more hydrated.
> 
> I'm wearing a wig but I will do this twice a week and have my hair twisted underneath.
> I love love love this technique.
> using European Clay, tresemmae conditioner and giavanni gel.


 
I am so glad the system is working for you and that you're happy with the results! I feel the exact same way!!


----------



## shelli4018 (Sep 6, 2014)

Anyone have any ideas for how they'll maintain their hair during the colder months? Running around town with frozen hair ain't cute! I ordered a steamer to cut down on my DC time. Doubt I'll want to GHE in the Winter. A diffuser may be on my list of things to buy soon too.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 6, 2014)

shelli4018 said:


> Anyone have any ideas for how they'll maintain their hair during the colder months? Running around town with frozen hair ain't cute! I ordered a steamer to cut down on my DC time. Doubt I'll want to GHE in the Winter. A diffuser may be on my list of things to buy soon too.



I've been using my hair dryer. And before i start to use the dryer, i use a t-shirt to remove excess water.


----------



## almond eyes (Sep 6, 2014)

The whole point of the maximum hydration is for the hair to better accept water and moisture treatments. Curly or a wavier texture might be a by product but not for everyone. And I think you can tell if you are high porosity if your hair is accepting hydration or not. 

I think there are other ways that are less complicated and I am sure someone will explore that option soon. I keep saying one option is to get a professional demi permanent or semi permanent hair colour which can soften up the cuticles. 

For women that are high porosity training the hair to accept water and moisture is the key.

But women who are low porosity may feel differently about the issue of maximum hydration.

I will say the following, my hair in pictures of me over the years as a natural, I can now see the difference for example in some pictures my hair was very dry looking and drawn and I could tell those were the times my mother only washed my hair once every two weeks and then slapped grease on thinking that was going to bring moisture and shine. In other pictures where my hair looked curly and moist that was when hair had been washed at least once a week if not more.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Guinan (Sep 6, 2014)

If u freeze ur used flaxseed, how long can u keep it?


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 6, 2014)

pelohello said:


> If u freeze ur used flaxseed, how long can u keep it?



I've kept mine for a month with no problem


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 6, 2014)

I was on the Natural Haven site a minute ago and it looks like she's going to jump into whether the MHM regimen really works.  She's going to review the porosity issue, whether or not the repetition is necessary and whether or not we have to stick to the recommended ingredient list. This should be really interesting...


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 6, 2014)

Doing a version of MHM right now.

I am a high high high porosity very fine type 4c. Cotton. No real curl definition. 

Note: I have used baking soda paste straight up no buffer regularly in the past on my super high porosity hair. Never caused me damage.

However, I am making an experiment and dont mind guinea piging an alternative for the soda  wary hi po ladies:

Since the point with the soda is to fully open the cuticle, a naturalish clarifyer should work just as well?  I will use Aubrey Organics Swimmers Shampoo. One wash just to open them. The stripped feeling with these shampoos Is just the cuticle opening and not nec dryness. If that becomes issue though,  I will mix the shampoo with a DC to buffer. Then DC (lots of AO ones stashed), clay (Australian pink since I got plenty), AIA leave in and their jelly. The other botanical brands cause me breakage.

I can do this between today and Monday. About to do clay rinse now.

I am mobile but will scrounge laptop later for a before since I forgot a before pic prior to starting.


----------



## cocomama (Sep 6, 2014)

myfaithrising This is great news…basically this will answer the questions I emailed pink cube. Also it will give us some microscopic research to prove or disprove the validity in the constant open cuticles arguments.

I love how the natural hair community has grown to the point where we are doing our own research on different methods. We are not just taking a companies word for products or anything of that matter. We stay analysising and critiquing every thing.


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 6, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> I was on the Natural Haven site a minute ago and it looks like she's going to jump into whether the MHM regimen really works.  She's going to review the porosity issue, whether or not the repetition is necessary and whether or not we have to stick to the recommended ingredient list. This should be really interesting...



Very interesting ... I wonder how she will be testing it?

It will also be very interesting to see different MHM-approved product lists for those with High Porosity or Normal porosity hair or even if the steps can/should be re-arranged depending on the person's porosity ... I think the MHM as it stands now works best for Low Porosity hair and a lot of the ingredients to avoid are catered to that ... certain ingredients may be avoided regardless of porosity (silicones, etc) but others may be acceptable depending on porosity (more proteins, etc) ... this is only the beginning but I think the overall method may be similar for all porosities


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 6, 2014)

cocomama said:


> myfaithrising
> 
> I love how the natural hair community has grown to the point where we are doing our own research on different methods. We are not just taking a companies word for products or anything of that matter. We stay analysising and critiquing every thing.



Yes, we are not playing, we need scientific evidence! !  The natural haven reviewed MHM a month or so ago, it seems like she's going in a bit deeper this time which is great. You can never have too much information.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 6, 2014)

day 2

I made flax seed gel and mixed with my KCCC awesomenesssss !!!! also found the approved tresseme naturals (with avocado and olive) here in Jamaica score !!!









Im not sure about this wet hair though .... need to find a diffuser attachment STAT


----------



## cocomama (Sep 6, 2014)

SimJam Your hair is very lush


----------



## SimJam (Sep 6, 2014)

Thanks cocomama Im hoping I don't lose too much volume .... but the moisture LAWWWWD the moisture ... my hair feels awesome. and not one SSK in sight 


once you reach max hydration how do you maintain ?
do the process every 3 days ?

I was wondering if I couldn't  just cowash mid week then do the process on the weekend with cherry lolas once a month

I don't remember reading anything about a maintenance regimen


----------



## Guinan (Sep 6, 2014)

Finished doing MHM, but i had 2 do the modified. Prior to doing the MHM i used protein b/c i had too much moisture.  

I put some twists in, for a twistout 2morrow


----------



## Guinan (Sep 6, 2014)

SimJam said:


> Thanks cocomama Im hoping I don't lose too much volume .... but the moisture LAWWWWD the moisture ... my hair feels awesome. and not one SSK in sight
> 
> once you reach max hydration how do you maintain ?
> do the process every 3 days ?
> ...



I'm not too sure if I'm at max yet, but i hadn't done MHM or even washed my hair in a week & my curls were still there after following the MHM


----------



## cocomama (Sep 6, 2014)

SimJam Same here i have not had SSK in two weeks. I do the method every three days. I will try to take some pictures soon.


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 6, 2014)

SimJam said:


> *once you reach max hydration how do you maintain ?
> do the process every 3 days ?*
> 
> *I was wondering if I couldn't  just cowash mid week then do the process on the weekend with cherry lolas once a month*
> ...



SimJam

I know Pinkecube says she has gone as long as 5 days between sessions as maintenance ... she said that the issue with going long periods between sessions is all the shed hair (between 80-100 strands per day) being trapped in your other strands making the next detangling session harder

You could certainly co-wash in between but the problem is a simple co-wash is not going to get rid of the Gel/Leave-in residue and your hair might not accept the moisture ... you would prob have to do a modified version where you clarify first then do a regular co-wash, etc ... you might get away with skipping the deep conditioning and clay steps but then again it all depends on your hair & your level of hydration


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 7, 2014)

So I completed day one yesterday and my undefined cotton ball was a head of tiny pin coils!!! Normally my hi p.o. fine hair is bone  dry in less than 30 min. It took a couple hours after this one treatment. It also dried so so soft and springy. I sported it as a wng.   no evidence of breakage. Matter of fact,  there was way less with manipulation this morning than even yesterday before the mhm.

Woke up this morning and its still the same! No breakage, soft, defined. I sleep on satin pillow cases.

I will complete treatment 2 in just a few.

Note: just as yesterday I will use the AO shampoo just to see if its a viable cuticle opening alternative. If my hair dries its simple enough to stop using it. No biggie.


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 7, 2014)

I just thought of something ... Doesn't JC from the Natural Haven use Herbal Essence's Hello Hydration (silicone based conditioner) in her routine? I wonder if this will affect how her hair responds to the MHM? Just a thought - I don't know if she will be doing the scientific experiment on her hair or if she still uses the silicone conditioner ...


----------



## Joigirl (Sep 7, 2014)

This method looks promising. My 11 year old DD has 4a/4b hair. I don't want to use any baking soda on her baby fine strands. Are there other options?


----------



## Guinan (Sep 7, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> This method looks promising. My 11 year old DD has 4a/4b hair. I don't want to use any baking soda on her baby fine strands. Are there other options?



You can use ACV


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 7, 2014)

FYI, the approved Tresemme naturals radiant volume conditioner with sweet orange and lemongrass is on sale at Walgreens.com  2 for $10. This version is not available in stores.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 7, 2014)

Ugh whyyyy can't we use glycerin???? I read the stuff on the website but curl activators were the only thing that made my hair really soft and moisturized. 

I think this MHM is improving my hair but it's taking forever! And I look HAM in the meantime.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 7, 2014)

Also, I'm confused because on the MHM site, she recommends Crece Pelo, which I've been using. But, I just looked at my tub and it has PEG-12 dimethicone and panthenol....


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 7, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Also, I'm confused because on the MHM site, she recommends Crece Pelo, which I've been using. But, I just looked at my tub and it has PEG-12 dimethicone and panthenol....



AJellyCake

Maybe it's another version or they may have recently changed the ingredients ...  I had this conditioner in my stash a while ago but I didn't like the strong scent so I threw it out before finding out about MHM ...These are the ingredients that I've found and that I remember were on my jar:

*BOE Crece Pelo Natural Phitotherapeutic Treatment for Capillar Growth*
Water, Cetearyl Alcohol, Gliceryl Monoestearate, Behentrimoinium Chloride, Fragrance, Methyl Paraben, Propyl Paraben; Extract & Natural Active: Laurel, Nettle, Arnica, Bardana, Watercress, Calendula, Ivy, Manzanilla, Lemon, Pine, Rosemary, Capuchina, Sage, Tioxolona, Milk Of Cotton And Fribo Active


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 8, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> AJellyCake
> 
> Maybe it's another version or they may have recently changed the ingredients ...  I had this conditioner in my stash a while ago but I didn't like the strong scent so I threw it out before finding out about MHM ...These are the ingredients that I've found and that I remember were on my jar:
> 
> ...



Yeah, I think you're right. I used Crece Pelo a long time ago, and I wouldn't have used it then with the PEG-12 dimethicone. 

I guess I'll have to get my hands on some Jessicurl!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 8, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Also, I'm confused because on the MHM site, she recommends Crece Pelo, which I've been using. But, I just looked at my tub and it has PEG-12 dimethicone and panthenol....


 
I don't really follow the suggested product list. I do with what I have and can afford. I have ton of conditioner that I havent used yet, and I refuse to throw them in the trash.

The only thing I dont follow is the condtioner for the DC and my hair still has improved. 

I will probably eventully get the approved conditoner for the DC but only until I finish up at least half of my stash.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 8, 2014)

I was all tuckered out on sunday ... didn't get to do day 4.

I think I did something wrong ... my hair felt fine during the process but dried really crunchy, The only difference was that my terressentials was done and I used pure bentonite clay instead.

since I didn't get to do the whole process I just re wetted my hair with warm water in a spray bottle and added a bit of diluted conditioner and re twisted with just a little flax seed gel/KCCC mix

hair is soft and curly again today. Not sure what went awry.

Im gonna try do the regimen every other day until I feel Im about 50 - 60 % hydrated


----------



## gabulldawg (Sep 8, 2014)

I may have to read over this thread, but has anyone mentioned an abbreviated version of this method that works similarly? TIA.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 8, 2014)

gabulldawg, If you just want the regimen, go to maxhydration.com. You really should do the seven-day everyday thing, though, it's a good way to kick it off. After that, you can do the whole process twice a week and still get good results. There's an abbreviated version that's most effective when you already have a good amount of hydration, ie, a few weeks into the reggie.


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Sep 8, 2014)

haven't read the entire thread but can you do/has anyone done this method  with with twist or braids in their hair?


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 8, 2014)

blackbarbie986 said:


> haven't read the entire thread but can you do/has anyone done this method  with with twist or braids in their hair?



blackbarbie986

I haven't read of anyone doing it while their hair is *in *braids or twists ... personally I wouldn't try it that way because I am imagining it being very difficult to rinse out things like the clay treatment (even diluted), etc  and we don't want these things to buildup/leave residue/dry out our hair ...


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok so day 2 was another success using the clarifying and chelating shampoo as a possible substitute for the soda.

Admittedly it was a tiniest bit frizzier than day 1. Being cautious I only shampooed once and could tell by feel that all of the previous days' product wasnt completely out and, most important,  my cuticles weren't fully open (hair shafts still felt smooth not rough). Today I will wash twice and get those cuticles open.

My hair is very moisturized aaaand I've noticed a slight increase in elasticity. 

Normally I have pretty much zero definition. Here was day 2. Very shiny. Fine type 4 undefined cotton (used to be!). 

Despite the time and messiness  I like mhm so far.

Pardon the pics. Bright sun and I spiked the fro all kinds of ways trying to get a good shot. Lol


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 8, 2014)

Ok, I'm working on a plan for the winter.  I did the method last night, squeezed all of the excess out, tied it up in a tshirt and went to bed. I woke up to a HAM!! The gel stuck coils together that don't go together and everything was going in a different direction. Then it was still kinda wet!  I was so hoping this would work. Ill try sitting under the dryer and then maybe diffusing although I was trying to stay away from heat.  I still have about a month to pull it together.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 8, 2014)

I tried Hello Curly as my gel for my last wash and go.  It lasted 3 days.  It definitely gives me a bit more elongation when compared to KCCC.  Unfortunately I used it full strength instead of diluting.  I had crunch for all 3 days.  I also didn't get the day 2 and day 3 bigger hair I get with KCCC and Afroveda Pur Whipped Gelly.  I do like that it is in a pump and easier to use without wasting product like I do with KCCC.  My nape hair responded better also.

I'm going to give it another go and dilute it.  I think I can get similar results once I get the dilution correct.


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 8, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> I tried Hello Curly as my gel for my last wash and go.  It lasted 3 days.  It definitely gives me a bit more elongation when compared to KCCC.  *Unfortunately I used it full strength instead of diluting.  I had crunch for all 3 days.*  I also didn't get the day 2 and day 3 bigger hair I get with KCCC and Afroveda Pur Whipped Gelly.  I do like that it is in a pump and easier to use without wasting product like I do with KCCC.  My nape hair responded better also.
> 
> *I'm going to give it another go and dilute it.  I think I can get similar results once I get the dilution correct*.



crimsonpeach

Thanks for the initial review! I can't wait for you to compare it when diluted. Lately I've been using the KCCC diluted to save product and because it seems like it flakes more if I use it full strength. 

I've only seen ONE review for Hello Curly on Youtube so far  but it sounds very promising. Apparently it is basically the SAME as the original version of Uncle Funky's Daughter Curly Magic which a lot of people loved so that's good - it's slightly thinner according to the reviewer but works equally as well as the OLD UFD Gel. She says it smells fresh & lemony. 

*Hello Curly Curl Stimulator Review*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrLcw-KjTz4

I'm curious about how it compares to KCCC. It's slightly cheaper ($25 for 18oz) compared to KCCC ($30 for 16oz/$17 for 8oz). 

I don't like that they don't carry smaller sizes or better yet sample sizes of Hello Curly for those of use that don't want to shell out that much for a full size product we've never tried before. I asked on Facebook if there were any plans to offer samples for sale - they replied: "Unfortunately that is not in the cards right now" ... so


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 8, 2014)

I did the baking soda cleanse today and my hair felt awesome when I was rinsing out. I could feel my shed hairs slipping out just from the water flow. 

I should say that even though I am battling increased dryness with this regimen, I still am experiencing increased manageability. As long as I don't do anything dumb, my hair is pretty much tangle free, and I can cleanse it without any separation besides just splitting it in half (I don't have to tie the section up). This was impossible before: I always had to have 4 sections clipped or tied up or else my hair would tangle incredibly in the shower.

I think somewhere around the clay stage or after my hair is just not retaining the moisture. I will keep trying.

Also, I used the Trader Joe's Tea Tree conditioner, and I  love  the tingle! My scalp feels sooo nice and happy. I wonder if this can increase growth...?


----------



## candie19 (Sep 8, 2014)

bellebebe said:


> I wonder if some type 4 naturals who relaxed their hair feel remorseful now because of this method.



You are referring to me. I been kicking rocks since reading this thread. I feel horrible for giving up on my hair. I'm and inch away from bra strap and I can't cut my hair. I'm going to transition.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 9, 2014)

I really want to try this, but I'm afraid of having loose hair while wet. I'm so used to washing my hair twisted up. I'm afraid this would cause so many more tangles and ssks. I have pen spring sized coils that love to wrap around each other in a bad way. I don't think they are big enough to really clump together. 

 Also, I feel like I have done everything in this regimen but the clay rinse. Is it the clay that is providing so much moisture? Or is it the fact that the steps are repeated so often? 

My hair stays dry like a desert. I try new products with sucess the first couple of times, but then my hair goes back to being hard and dry.


----------



## bellebebe (Sep 9, 2014)

fluffyforever said:


> I really want to try this, but I'm afraid of having loose hair while wet. I'm so used to washing my hair twisted up. I'm afraid this would cause so many more tangles and ssks. I have pen spring sized coils that love to wrap around each other in a bad way. I don't think they are big enough to really clump together.
> 
> Also, I feel like I have done everything in this regimen but the clay rinse. Is it the clay that is providing so much moisture? Or is it the fact that the steps are repeated so often?
> 
> My hair stays dry like a desert. I try new products with sucess the first couple of times, but then my hair goes back to being hard and dry.



Why not wash in small sections?


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 9, 2014)

bellebebe said:


> Why not wash in small sections?



It just isn't the wash, but styling afterward. It would take forever to put in twists small enough that would look decent for work. I wash my hair in twists - small to medium size twists that I can pull back to a bun for work. So my hair is never loose unless I am refreshing twists. 

Having loose wet hair would be so bulky I don't think I could get it into a bun and not look crazy after shrinkage. And the headaches I got from the hair trying to shrink while in a bun was awful. The few times I wet bunned loose hair years ago caused so many tangles that I swore never again. 

I'm going to try it this weekend when I don't have to go to work. My hair is longer now, so maybe wet bunning would be easier and painless. Obviously my current routine isn't cutting it.


----------



## tolly (Sep 9, 2014)

fluffyforever I think the clay helps with clumping.


----------



## shelli4018 (Sep 9, 2014)

Got up early and did my hair with Tresemme and KCCC instead of Extreme Wetline gel. My hair responded very well and I used very little. Not sure how it will hold up on 2nd day hair. I'm seriously thinking of repurchasing  KCCC when/if it goes on sale.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 9, 2014)

tolly said:


> fluffyforever I think the clay helps with clumping.



You arr correct. I fund this is the critical AND where for me detangling is most important. The better the clay is worked through the hair the better the clumping and definition. I use my fingers.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Sep 9, 2014)

fluffyforever said:


> It just isn't the wash, but styling afterward. It would take forever to put in twists small enough that would look decent for work. I wash my hair in twists - small to medium size twists that I can pull back to a bun for work. So my hair is never loose unless I am refreshing twists.
> 
> Having loose wet hair would be so bulky I don't think I could get it into a bun and not look crazy after shrinkage. And the headaches I got from the hair trying to shrink while in a bun was awful. The few times I wet bunned loose hair years ago caused so many tangles that I swore never again.
> 
> I'm going to try it this weekend when I don't have to go to work. My hair is longer now, so maybe wet bunning would be easier and painless. Obviously my current routine isn't cutting it.


fluffyforever 
I agree with DarkJoy....

Most importantly follow the steps and regimen as it's outlined. Some people have skipped some steps and modified the regimen and have still had success.

I know it seems an impossibility to you that your hair will never be wash'n-go or that you can run your fingers through your hair or that you will ever have definition or that your hair will always be bulky. With this regimen, my hair HANGS now and the shrinkage is not an issue. This regimen stretches my hair without having to twist or braid it.

I tried the regimen as it was instructed and received very good results the 1st three days. Some of the benefits I received are expedited detangling (had no knots, ssks or tangling), faster styling and loose hair that did not shrink as much or grab each other.

Every time I do the regimen, my hair seems to hang more. I also noticed less shedding. I always thought my shedding rate was normal, but it is now 1/2 of what it used to be. Last weekend, I was concerned I was having hair trapped in my mane and that one morning I would wake up with loc'ed hair. So, I used a small-tooth boneless comb to detangle. It was easy peasy and only 1/2 of what I usually shed was removed from my hair. AMAZED!

Try the regimen; you'll be surprised at the ease in taking care of your hair.

I am natural with very fine strands, low porosity; always thought I was 4C.

The only thing I've had to get use to is my hair taking longer to dry. But I have a Pibbs and a diffuser.

Sorry about the rambling, but wanted to assure you this regimen works for me!


----------



## RockRideTrue (Sep 9, 2014)

Man, this is going to be hard to keep up with in the fall/winter. Washing everyday in the cold is no bueno. I'm going to have to do some serious modifications. What are other people thinking of doing? Wash N Gos are NOT the business in 30 degree or less weather!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 9, 2014)

RockRideTrue said:


> Man, this is going to be hard to keep up with in the fall/winter. Washing everyday in the cold is no bueno. I'm going to have to do some serious modifications. What are other people thinking of doing? Wash N Gos are NOT the business in 30 degree or less weather!



Was just thinking this today.  Maybe an evening regimen or cool to warm diffusion


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 9, 2014)

RockRideTrue said:


> Man, this is going to be hard to keep up with in the fall/winter. *Washing everyday in the cold is no bueno*. I'm going to have to do some serious modifications. What are other people thinking of doing? Wash N Gos are NOT the business in 30 degree or less weather!



RockRideTrue

Technically you wouldn't be washing everyday in the cold (typically 2x per week), but I get what you are saying girl! 

The thing is it's not even cold yet and I'm not going out with a wet head  I try to wash early enough in the day for my hair to dry overnight ... the roots may be damp in certain dense areas in the morning but most of my hair is dry by this time ... I guess I will keep this up in the colder months  .. I do want to get the diffuser attachment for my blow dryer I mentioned earlier in this thread to help dry my hair quicker in emergencies


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 10, 2014)

Pompous Blue said:


> With this regimen, my hair HANGS now and the shrinkage is not an issue. This regimen stretches my hair without having to twist or braid it.



Pompous Blue, You got any before and afters?


----------



## SimJam (Sep 10, 2014)

So I did a "no baking soda" regimen last night

clarify with ACV 
DC with hairtherapy steam cap
clay
leave in
twist for twistout with flaxseed/KCCC mixture

I find this to be easier for me (twisting as my style) as my hair gets to dry fully overnight.

remember that though the result will eventually be a frizz free wash n go we don't _*have*_ to wear our hair in a wash n go.

I am having similar results as Pompous Blue in terms of my hair hanging more .... each time I do the clay step, my hair hangs lower and when I take my twists out my twistouts are bigger.

Similarly Im also getting much less shedding lol I also did a full detangle last night because I was sure I was harbouring some rouge shed hairs but literally nothing came out .... though that could be because of the frequent finger detangling during the regimen ... even so I think its less shed hairs than I would have gotten if I were washing at the end of the week.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 10, 2014)

SimJam said:


> So I did a "no baking soda" regimen last night
> 
> clarify with ACV
> DC with hairtherapy steam cap
> ...



How do you like the ACV vs. the baking soda? I'm going to try the ACV tomorrow.  Ultimately, I would like to be able to use either one interchangeably.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Sep 10, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> @Pompous Blue, You got any before and afters?


Honey Bee
Sorry. No, I don't. I am horrendous at taking pics. And DH won't help me.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Sep 10, 2014)

SimJam said:


> So I did a "no baking soda" regimen last night
> 
> clarify with ACV
> DC with hairtherapy steam cap
> ...


SimJam
I love that my normal shedding is less. This is remarkable for me being that July, Aug & Sept. are my "excessive shedding" season. NO probs this year even though I've stopped doing my tea rinses, adding garlic to my conditioners and haven't done a henna treatment since mid-Aug when I started this regimen! Yeah!

One of the things I was afraid of was that my volume would disappear if my hair hung more. (the ills of being fine-haired.) I noticed Youtube's ProtectivePrincess hair looks just as full after her 36th day of doing the regimen although her hair hangs lower and is defined than her before picture. I hope my hair looks like hers after my 36th treatment.  


crimsonpeach said:


> How do you like the ACV vs. the baking soda? I'm going to try the ACV tomorrow. Ultimately, I would like to be able to use either one interchangeably.


crimsonpeach
Thanks for asking this question. I want to try ACV, too, and use them interchangeably.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 10, 2014)

I did a reg cowash yesterday and my curls weren't the same. I'll probably do the full MHM this weekend


----------



## qchelle (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi guys. I found this thread and started this regimen this past  Saturday.  

Hair type: low porosity,  fine strands, low density, 4a/b coils, about SL in the front, APL in the back.

I'm clarifying with BS, DCing with TJs Tea Tree Tingle, clay with homemade bentonite clay mix, leave in with TJs Tea Tree Tingle, seal with homemade flaxseed gel.

I've done 3 complete reps so far, and the 4th will be tonight.

I cosign on the increased hangtime after the clay step. It hangs more each time! I really noticed it last night. After I rinse the clay out, I there's more definition each time on my product free hair. Mostly on the ends. I really hope it works on the rest of my hair lol. It seems to be working it's way up the strands.

The BS rinse is working great for me. I don't think I'm even gonna try the ACV. 

Prior to this, I had never used TJs tea tree conditioner. It's absolutely amazing. I've never gotten so much slip from so little product. I water the conditioner down soo much it seems. I use about 2tblspns conditioner and 8oz of water! And it's still a breeze to detangle! 

Oh! I Also cosign on the decreased shedding and detangling time!! And less breakage when detangling!! Soo little hair comes out! I'm basically just pulling out shed hairs. I've never been able to finger detangle so effortlessly. I've been twisting my hair after the final step and just leaving it in twists until I wash it again. Which is what I was doing before, but it was always so hard to detangle! Even after leaving it twisted! 

I plan to actually do a WnG this Saturday. We'll see how that goes.

Ive been taking pics. I'll try to post some later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 10, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> How do you like the ACV vs. the baking soda? I'm going to try the ACV tomorrow. Ultimately, I would like to be able to use either one interchangeably.


 
I liked it.
my hair felt similar to when I used baking soda.

was a bit apprehensive because I was always of the view that ACV helped to close cuticles (so I used my hair therapy steam cap with it.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 10, 2014)

On another note. I don't think Ive found my optimum product combo for leave in and gel

as I do get some areas that dry crunchy-ish ... its had to describe like it feels hard but if I smoosh my hair its actually soft. And definitely when I wet my hair its instantly soft ... so I know its not really dry.

is that what pinkecube means by the "gel cast" ?


----------



## bellebebe (Sep 10, 2014)

SimJam said:


> I liked it.
> my hair felt similar to when I used baking soda.
> 
> was a bit apprehensive because I was always of the view that ACV helped to close cuticles (so I used my hair therapy steam cap with it.



Yes! That's what I'm having trouble comprehending. Acv & baking soda have opposite effects. How come we can use either one for this method?


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 10, 2014)

SimJam said:


> On another note. I don't think Ive found my optimum product combo for leave in and gel
> 
> *as I do get some areas that dry crunchy-ish ... its had to describe like it feels hard but if I smoosh my hair its actually soft.* And definitely when I wet my hair its instantly soft ... so I know its not really dry.
> 
> *is that what pinkecube means by the "gel cast" ?*



SimJam

I think so ... my hair feels soft but has that cast too ...definitely not hard or dry it just has a protective coating to seal in the moisture... I was not used to that because I've never used Gel before ... it feels crispier in some areas more than others and I think this could be based on how I may have distributed the Gel throughout my hair... it feels different than when using heavy butters/oils to seal but I'm actually happy to not have dry greasy hair for once


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 10, 2014)

bellebebe said:


> Yes! That's what I'm having trouble comprehending. Acv & baking soda have opposite effects. How come we can use either one for this method?



bellebebe

We have the option because some people with High Porosity hair may feel that the baking soda option opens their cuticles too much and would prefer to use the ACV option instead

Both options gently clarify the hair/scalp ... some people will only like the baking soda option ... others will only like the ACV option ... and others will alternate with both ... having these options opens up the method to everyone, not just limiting it those with Low Porosity


----------



## shelli4018 (Sep 10, 2014)

My new steamer arrived in the mail yesterday so I decided to switch things up today. I washed with ORS Aloe shampoo and steamed with HE Hello Hydration for 40 minutes.then I used diluted Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle as a leave in and KCCC gel. 

My hair felt super hydrated after the steam treatment and it showed during the styling phase. My hair is the curliest it's been by far. Even though I used no oil my hair has sheen and movement. I decided to try a clarifying shampoo instead of the baking soda step. Luckily it worked out....so far. But I don't plan on shampooing my hair very often at all.


----------



## bellebebe (Sep 10, 2014)

It's my first day, and this clay mask truly does help to define your curls. Y'all, idk how i will do this for 7 days because it takes soooo much time.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 10, 2014)

bellebebe said:


> View attachment 276157
> 
> It's my first day, and this clay mask truly does help to define your curls. Y'all, idk how i will do this for 7 days because it takes soooo much time.


 
looks nice.

Every time I'm to do the regimen I feel a bit of dread, but then once I'm in it I cant wait to see the results.

I just realized I have clay splatters on my ceiling ... don't even know how Im gonna get them off


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 10, 2014)

shelli4018 said:


> My new steamer arrived in the mail yesterday so I decided to switch things up today. I washed with ORS Aloe shampoo and steamed with HE Hello Hydration for 40 minutes.then I used diluted Trader Joes Tea Tree Tingle as a leave in and KCCC gel.
> 
> My hair felt super hydrated after the steam treatment and it showed during the styling phase. My hair is the curliest it's been by far. Even though I used no oil my hair has sheen and movement. I decided to try a clarifying shampoo instead of the baking soda step. Luckily it worked out....so far. But I don't plan on shampooing my hair very often at all.



Yay! Another for the clarifyer!

Its day 5 for me using clarifying shampoo and its still been nothing but moisture. Today im sporting day 4 wng for the 2nd day. Looks like the first! Just wet in the morning and finger fluffed. Cloud soft. Normally its brillo with a 2 nd day wng. Im sure a 3 day wng is possible but I need to do day 5 treatment tonight.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 10, 2014)

SimJam said:


> On another note. I don't think Ive found my optimum product combo for leave in and gel  as I do get some areas that dry crunchy-ish ... its had to describe like it feels hard but if I smoosh my hair its actually soft. And definitely when I wet my hair its instantly soft ... so I know its not really dry.  is that what pinkecube means by the "gel cast" ?


Yes, this is the gel cast, if you allow your hair to dry without touching it, the cast forms sealing in your curl. Once it's dry you can "scrunch out the crunch" which should leave you with soft defined hair.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 10, 2014)

bellebebe said:


> Yes! That's what I'm having trouble comprehending. Acv & baking soda have opposite effects. How come we can use either one for this method?



This is why I don't do the acv, I don't understand how it could work. I can't see how closing my cuticles and then applying deep conditioner will work for me, this could be the solution for hi po's though since their cuticles are way too open.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 11, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> How do you like the ACV vs. the baking soda? I'm going to try the ACV tomorrow.  Ultimately, I would like to be able to use either one interchangeably.



I was using only ACV for some reason. Then a few days ago I did baking soda and conditioner and my hair seemed to like that a lot more. It was softer and just felt amazing!

I'll probably use the baking soda as my basic cleanse instead I ACV. It's also a little cheaper because the ACV ratio is 1:1 and the baking soda is just about 2 tablespoons.


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 11, 2014)

Ms.DeeKay recently made a bog post & a Youtube vid demonstrating her use of the ACV Rinse for Step 1 ... in her blog she mentions why she started alternating the ACV Rinse & Baking Soda Rinse for Step 1, even though she naturally has Low Porosity hair and started the MHM using the Baking Soda Rinse only.

Here is an excerpt:

*"Recently, I decided to re-visit the ACV rinse and now that my hair is a lot more hydrated, I have found that it works pretty well. I think as my hair gets closer to max hydration it only needs to retain the hydration levels. Because of this, it seems that I can get away with less cuticle manipulation and still achieve good results .... Because of the many benefits of this mixture, I have decided to experiment with alternating between the baking soda rinse and ACV rinse every couple of washes."*

The whole blog post:
http://www.msdeekay.com/4285/max-hydration-step-1-clarify-acv-rinse/

She adds some essential oils for their scalp benefits and to help with the ACV smell and uses a spray bottle for application. Here is the Vid demo:

*ACV Rinse: Max Hydration Method Demo Step 1 Clarify*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnVYxPi0sjw


----------



## shannyjones (Sep 11, 2014)

let me know how it goes


----------



## hunnychile (Sep 12, 2014)

How are yall mixing your clay up to be smooth?


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 12, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> How are yall mixing your clay up to be smooth?



hunnychile

The best way seems to be to mix it how MsDeeKay does in her video. She pours the clay into a bottle FIRST through a funnel - then she adds the other ingredients - then she shakes the bottle & uses the bottle to apply it to her hair. This way you don't have to keep stirring the clay like crazy and it makes application easier.

*Warm-Hot water is best to avoid lumps 

*Max Hydration Clay Recipe Demo*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgEuwPwkqD8&list=UUEoNRIVZGhnbSMMwE2BSNIA

*Maximum Hydration Method Step 3 Clay Rinse Application*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mbB4TQGsOck&index=5&list=UUEoNRIVZGhnbSMMwE2BSNIA

Hope this helps


----------



## kiannack (Sep 12, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> How are yall mixing your clay up to be smooth?



I use one of those blender bottles with the metal ball in it like this: http://www.gnc.com/Blender-Bottle/product.jsp?productId=2533170

The metal ball is stainless steel, so it is safe to use with the clay.


----------



## shelli4018 (Sep 12, 2014)

I cowashed this morning and DC'd with conditioner while I worked out. Afterward I applied TJTTT under Eco Styler gel. My hair looks great! Think I'll try Aloe Vera gel next.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 12, 2014)

kiannack said:


> I use one of those blender bottles with the metal ball in it like this: http://www.gnc.com/Blender-Bottle/product.jsp?productId=2533170  The metal ball is stainless steel, so it is safe to use with the clay.


Very interesting!!!! Is your mix watery, creamy, cake battery?


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 12, 2014)

I tried the ACV rinse last night.  I liked it. I'm going to try it again next wash and if I like it I'll be alternating with baking soda.

I also tried a new gel, CC Naturals Lavender Flaxseed Gel.

Lavender, Marsmallow Root Infused purified Water, Flaxseeds, Castor Oil,  African Shea Butter, Coconut Oil, Jojoba Oil, Tea Tree Oil, Vitamin E,  Lavender, Amla, Orange Peel Powder, Xanthan gum, Aloe Vera Gel,  Optiphen, Love

The ingredients look MHM friendly and I had it in my stash.  Overall I liked it.  It's lighter than KCCC and tad bit less hold.  I used it full strength and my hair has very little crunch and is soft to the touch.  It's cheaper than KCCC also.

My hair is really starting to show more curl definition.  Except the front and nape.  They are holding on to the frizz for dear life.  The area around my temples is really coming along.

I'm going to do a quick length check to monitor my hair retention over the next couple months.  I've been kissing APL for almost a year.  Hopefully I can get over this plateau.  My past two trims I kept having to trim off damage due to SSKs and spit ends.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 12, 2014)

My nape and edges are definitely max hydrated as they clump from the root to tip and I can feel elsewhere throughout my head that the hair closest to me scalp is clumping, but it doesn't continue all the way down the strand... well except for the bottom 1/4 of my hair

anyone else notice this?


----------



## shelli4018 (Sep 12, 2014)

My hair is pretty close to max hydration at this point. But there was a patch at the crown that took awhile to respond to MHM. Most of my curls are various sized corkscrews after I shake out excess water. But that crown section is kinda stubborn. The ends want to wave instead of curl.

Funny...the parts of my hair I thought were 4C spring into tight curls as soon as I apply gel. Now that I'm a month or so into this thing I realize I don't have 4C hair at all.


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 12, 2014)

shelli4018 said:


> My hair is pretty close to max hydration at this point. But there was a patch at the crown that took awhile to respond to MHM. Most of my curls are various sized corkscrews after I shake out excess water. But that crown section is kinda stubborn. The ends want to wave instead of curl.
> 
> *Funny...the parts of my hair I thought were 4C spring into tight curls as soon as I apply gel. Now that I'm a month or so into this thing I realize I don't have 4C hair at all*.



shelli4018

Your hair may actually be 4C in those sections though ... that's why we were discussing earlier that the descriptions of Hair Types  might have to change soon because they incorrectly state that 4C hair does not have coils/curls but they do (the only type without coils/curls/waves is Type 1) ... doing the Max Hydration Method helps the coils to clump/become defined due to the increased moisture ... 4C is just a category of the SMALLEST coils, so if they are teeny tiny they might be indeed "4C"


----------



## Guinan (Sep 12, 2014)

Couldn't sleep so i decided to get a jump on the MHM. Currently have the DC in my hair. This time i decided not to add water to my DC b/c it kept leaking. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 12, 2014)

SimJam said:


> My nape and edges are definitely max hydrated as they clump from the root to tip and I can feel elsewhere throughout my head that the hair closest to me scalp is clumping, but it doesn't continue all the way down the strand... well except for the bottom 1/4 of my hair
> 
> anyone else notice this?



Yes. My last 1/4 needs a dusting. They are also sticking together when the rest of the strands glide across each other.


----------



## kiannack (Sep 12, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Very interesting!!!! Is your mix watery, creamy, cake battery?


 My mix is perfectly creamy. I add a little water at a time then shake until the consistency is right. The mixture was always clumpy when mixing in a bowl. It's also way less messy than using a bowl and spoon and takes a fraction of time.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 13, 2014)

I just finished making my flaxseed gel. I used my old frozen seeds to make the gel. I mixed JBCO & peppermint oil to my gel.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 13, 2014)

I read through this thread and the original at BHM. These testimonials just sound too good to be true. Can hair be THAT sensitive to glycerin and certain alcohols that even a trace amount is drying out my hair? I thought AO was doing me good, but maybe that glycerin and aloe vera juice is killing my hair. It always felt a bit stripped when I rinsed out, but most conditioner feel that way when I rinsed. All this money I have in AO products in my closet...




DarkJoy said:


> Yay! Another for the clarifyer!  Its day 5 for me using clarifying shampoo and its still been nothing but moisture. Today im sporting day 4 wng for the 2nd day. Looks like the first! Just wet in the morning and finger fluffed. Cloud soft. Normally its brillo with a 2 nd day wng. Im sure a 3 day wng is possible but I need to do day 5 treatment tonight.



I have the AO swimmers shampoo and want to use it to clarify. Are you mixing it with a conditioner or are you just watering it down? Or maybe you use it straight out the bottle? I want to use up my AO products I opened and spent money on so I am thinking of diluting the AO shampoo with AO conditioner for step 1.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 13, 2014)

fluffyforever. Straight up no chaser 

My hair is ok with it. I do full DC after. So that's daily moisture DCs. As I reach max hydration it feels less stripped. 

Obviously not everyone will respond the same. Your hair might hate it. Remember,  my hair was fine with this product  BEFORE mhm. If yours was iffy just watch it closely....

Anyhoo.. I am going to switch to the soda next week as comparison.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 13, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> fluffyforever. Straight up no chaser   My hair is ok with it. I do full DC after. So that's daily moisture DCs. As I reach max hydration it feels less stripped.  Obviously not everyone will respond the same. Your hair might hate it. Remember,  my hair was fine with this product  BEFORE mhm. If yours was iffy just watch it closely....  Anyhoo.. I am going to switch to the soda next week as comparison.



Ok. I will just use baking soda mixed with AO conditioners for step 1 and save my AO swimmers shampoo for my hair after I swim only. I am picking up TJ TTT today for the DC. I have leave-ins already that I want to use up from Komaza to use under my KCCC gel. 

I'm excited. I took before pictures today after washing my hair the normal way I do it.  I'll be posting updates after a trying this for a few days.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 13, 2014)

ugggg I just typed a long post then accidentally closed the page .... ok here we go again

Did the cerry lola treatment last night. The last time I did it was about 3 weeks ago.

*DC purabody naturals chocolate smoothie* (overnight after the cherry lola) 
This product is not recommended because it has hydrolyzed protein and one other ingredient I think BUT from what I read in the BHM thread, using products not on the MHM DC list will slow the progress to MH most if used as the LI. Some effects of Using them for the DC/Cowash are lessened by the detox/cleansing of the clay step.

In the morning I did the *clay (1 hour)*
*LI diluted KCKT*
*Gel (2 tbs KCCC, 3tbs water, 5 tbs flaxseed gel)* didn't use all the mixture so I just put it up back in the fridge 

also from reading the BHM thread I saw that applying the LI then gel to each section rather than LI all over then gel all over works better. Also kept a spray bottle of warm water to soak each section of hair before adding the LI

forgive the sideways pics ..... Photobucket wont allow me to be great


----------



## RockRideTrue (Sep 14, 2014)

For those curious, here's a link of pictures of PinkCube's hair from BHM. It's as lush as you would imagine it would be 

http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/the-max-hydration-methodfrom-my-other-post_topic368937_page30.html


Also a tip for getting a smooth, easy to apply clay rinse is using HOT water (let it cool before use of course, you can make it before you start with MHM) put all your ingredients in an old dish soap bottle and shake it to a smooth consistency. Works like a charm.

By chance has anyone found any other conditioners for this method that don't cost so much? Especially since the Tresemme conditioner is ka-put.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 14, 2014)

SimJam     Lawd yes!!!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 14, 2014)

RockRideTrue said:


> For those curious, here's a link of pictures of PinkCube's hair from BHM. It's as lush as you would imagine it would be
> 
> http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/the-max-hydration-methodfrom-my-other-post_topic368937_page30.html
> 
> ...


 
Have you tried Trader Joe's conditioner. That was one of the conditioners that was on the list.

I've been using Herbal Essence, Hello Hydration conditioner without any issues; however, I do want to try one of the "approved" conditioners.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 14, 2014)

This is a LONG post for lurkers.  Please read all of it!!!

I just did the routine for the first time this morning. I can't describe the way my hair feels. It's so soft and my ends are super coily like when I first BC'ed over 8 years ago. Yes this routine has a lot of steps, but I already had a 5-step routine: detangle, Prepoo, wash, condition, style.

 Here is how I modified with things in my stash:
-I raised my cuticles first with watered down baking soda mixed with AO GPB. This was my light protein in lieu of the Cherry Lola. 10 min 
-I DC'ed with TJ TTT  by heating up the conditioner. 10 min
-I used the Aztec healing bentonite clay mix per the recipe, used HOT water. 10 min
-I used the rest of my DC for a leave in after I added more water. 5 min
-I used KCCC for my styling gel. 30 min

The whole process took 1.5 hours. It could have been shorter, I was too busy staring in the mirror looking at my coils in the gel step. Wash day usually takes me 5 steps: 1 hour to detangle, 30 minutes to Prepoo, 3 min to shampoo, 3 min to add back moisture with conditioner, 2 hours to apply creams and style my hair for the week. MHM saves me about 2 hours. 

Of course, I'll be doing MHM more often over the week so this method will be more time consuming. However, if my hair gets max hydrated and I can do this every 3-5 days, it would be so worth it. If my hair NEEDs water just like I NEED to drink water and eat food every day, why on earth am I only washing my hair on weekends and misting lightly throughout the week and slapping more creams in my hair??? If I'm LOW porosity, those rewetting sessions aren't doing squat for my hair if I don't raise the cuticle first, which is why my hair is always dry and dull looking. 

I've done items in this routine before like having a light protein treatment, DC, using a leave in, using gel. But this method produced instant, noticeable results for me that I haven't had before. 

Here is why I think it does: *READ THIS IF NOTHING ELSE*
- Using a substance to raise cuticles. I used very diluted baking soda. Others have used a clarifying shampoo. The REASON is more important than the PRODUCT. Don't get caught up on baking soda being mentioned and turning this method down for this reason. 
- Watering down conditioner for DC and leave-in. I thought I loved creamy thick conditioners because I can feel it and see on my hair. I know I covered every last inch of my head. I was WRONG. Watering down the conditioner helps it penetrate the shaft better. If it is not in a message your hair is naturally responsive to (water), how is your hair going to receive it? 
- Heating up conditioner. Instant softness and quicker DC time. 
- Clay is a must. This is the true CLEANSER in the method. If you don't use a clarifying shampoo for step 1, this is the only thing that will actually clean your hair. It also encourages clumping and softness. 
- AVOIDING ingredients that dry out my hair when styling: glycerin, hydrolyzed proteins, salts, silicones, denatured alcohols, aloe vera juice, caster oil, coconut oil. THIS IS VERY IMPORTANT. The MHM site stresses the avoidance of these and other items because even TRACE amounts can be DRYING or cause BUILD UP that the clay wont be able to remove!!!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 14, 2014)

^^^^AWESOME!!!


----------



## LavenderMint (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi y'all!!
FluffyForever is right, this is long!! I've been lurking and wading through this thread for the past two weeks or so.  I've been natural for about 16 years and loced my hair about 13 years ago. Back then, there wasn't a lot of info available for us 4C ladies and I couldn't STAND spending 4-6, sometimes 8, hours on my hair. So I locked, thinking it was my only option to loooooong hours detangling and styling.

For the past six months or so, I've been thinking about combing out my bsl locs. The only thing holding me back was remembering the hours it took to do my loose natural hair all that time ago, the missing brush bristles and snapped combs, all the ssk, split ends, and painful tangles. Oh, and the products touted for "ethnic natural hair care" that took off my nail polish.   (>_<)

Basically, I just wanted to come and thank all of you ladies here giving this a shot.  I am still doing my research about this method and it's effects but I'm thinking more and more- this is what I want to try for my post locs haircare.  

Thank you ladies for sharing your experience and knowledge!


----------



## RockRideTrue (Sep 14, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Have you tried Trader Joe's conditioner. That was one of the conditioners that was on the list.
> 
> I've been using Herbal Essence, Hello Hydration conditioner without any issues; however, I do want to try one of the "approved" conditioners.


Trader Joe's has a habit of messing up the ingredient list of any product that was good the minute I start buying it. Their moisture conditioner was the bomb, then they had to mess with it. I'm just trying to find a decent cheap replacement, for if it happens. There has to be more MHM approved condishes out there.


----------



## CaramelLites (Sep 14, 2014)

So I'm waiting on my clay be delivered. I ordered from ebay. But, I looked at my hair today and read some more and I'm not really sure MHM is for me. All of the no no ingredients my hair loves. Aloe vera, coconut oil, glycerin.  Also my hair doesn't really need product or gel to clump. For example in cowashed today with Suave coconut conditioner.  I detangled with my denman brush and added diluted kckt leavein


----------



## CaramelLites (Sep 14, 2014)

CaramelLites said:


> So I'm waiting on my clay be delivered. I ordered from ebay. But, I looked at my hair today and read some more and I'm not really sure MHM is for me. All of the no no ingredients my hair loves. Aloe vera, coconut oil, glycerin.  Also my hair doesn't really need product or gel to clump. For example in cowashed today with Suave coconut conditioner.  I detangled with my denman brush and added diluted kckt leavein


----------



## Guinan (Sep 14, 2014)

CaramelLites said:


> So I'm waiting on my clay be delivered. I ordered from ebay. But, I looked at my hair today and read some more and I'm not really sure MHM is for me. All of the no no ingredients my hair loves. Aloe vera, coconut oil, glycerin.  Also my hair doesn't really need product or gel to clump. For example in cowashed today with Suave coconut conditioner.  I detangled with my denman brush and added diluted kckt leavein



My hair loves AVJ & coconut oil too, but my hair RESPONDS better with this method. With this method I have defined curls before a leavein & brush & the moisture stays in my hair. 

Before this method I had curls, but they would frizz up when my hair dried. Now that doesn't happen.


----------



## CaramelLites (Sep 14, 2014)

pelohello said:


> My hair loves AVJ & coconut oil too, but my hair RESPONDS better with this method. With this method I have defined curls before a leavein & brush & the moisture stays in my hair.
> 
> Before this method I had curls, but they would frizz up when my hair dried. Now that doesn't happen.



Yeah I have curls before the leavein and brush as well. I'm going to give it a try or least a partial try. I cowash daily anyway. I just dont know if I'll follow all of the steps. Everything I've read though seems like it's more geared towards those whose hair doesn't normally clump. But, I'm going to take a look and see attitude.


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 14, 2014)

CaramelLites said:


> Yeah I have curls before the leavein and brush as well. I'm going to give it a try or least a partial try. I cowash daily anyway. I just dont know if I'll follow all of the steps. *Everything I've read though seems like it's more geared towards those whose hair doesn't normally clump.* But, I'm going to take a look and see attitude.



CaramelLites

I think all hair types will benefit from the MHM, however those of us whose coils don't clump using traditional products/methods will probably see the most dramatic difference in the appearance of our hair. 

I can see from your pics that your ends clump well but I think with this method your hair will come to clump from root to tip before even using gel once you reach Max Hydration and your hair will feel much more moisturized. 

On the MHM Facebook/Instagram pages you can see images of people with various hair types (a LOT of them are not 4C) showing the difference in their hair after doing this method for a while which may give you an idea of what can happen to your hair as well 

*Facebook*
https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Max-Hydration-Method/738921376154174?fref=nf

*Instagram*
http://instagram.com/maxhydrationmethod


----------



## SimJam (Sep 14, 2014)

I agree I think everyone can benefit from MHM. 

We're always searching for products that impart moisture, this process infuses moisture into the hair so that it acts how it should act (form uniform curls and not kinks or kinks on curls) The added bonus is hair that clumps. 

If you are gonna do this I also suggest reading that BHM thread. Every single question I had is answered. Im on page 106 and just taking my time a few pages a day.

Ive also found my goto gel (something Ive been looking for) and its homemade flaxseed gel. Now Im just tweaking it to get the perfect balance between hold and softness. For now Im just using it along with KCCC


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 14, 2014)

Here are my before and after pictures. Both are product free hair right after a final rinse in the shower.  The before was taken after my normal wash routine (detangle, Prepoo, shampoo, condition). The after was taken the next day before I started the leave-in and gel steps. 

Before: wet hair shrinks really fast. There isn't a consistent shape. Hair stands up and out more. Some coils visible, but mostly frizz. 






After: wet hair has more hang-time. My shape looks more consistent like a bob cut. Coils are poppin', but still very frizzy going towards the roots.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Sep 15, 2014)

Omg it's like I've seen the light in this thread! It all makes sense! 

But let me get this straight... 4b/c ladies are you actually allowing your hair to dry unstretched??? And you're not getting ssks or matted hair??? I'm sorry I need a simple yes because my mind won't process anything else. 

Omg this method literally changes EVERYTHING! I don't have problems clumping when my hair is wet or semi-dry but I have never ever ever allowed my hair to dry unstretched so I don't even know what that looks like with my hair lol.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 15, 2014)

preciouslove0x said:


> But let me get this straight... 4b/c ladies are you actually allowing your hair to dry unstretched??? And you're not getting ssks or matted hair??? I'm sorry I need a simple yes because my mind won't process anything else.  Omg this method literally changes EVERYTHING! I don't have problems clumping when my hair is wet or semi-dry but I have never ever ever allowed my hair to dry unstretched so I don't even know what that looks like with my hair lol.



How my hair looked in the after was defined even more after the gel step and my hair didn't shrink much after it dried. So YES, my hair air dried unstretched. 

I would never do that before without asking for a 5 hour detangle session with scissors. But after the clay step, my hair was transformed. It felt like a different head of hair.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 15, 2014)

preciouslove0x said:


> Omg it's like I've seen the light in this thread! It all makes sense!
> 
> But let me get this straight... 4b/c ladies are you actually allowing your hair to dry unstretched??? And you're not getting ssks or matted hair??? I'm sorry I need a simple yes because my mind won't process anything else.
> 
> Omg this method literally changes EVERYTHING! I don't have problems clumping when my hair is wet or semi-dry but I have never ever ever allowed my hair to dry unstretched so I don't even know what that looks like with my hair lol.


 
I'm not 4b/c, but I hope u dont mind me answering. Before the MHM, but hair would matt and tangle like crazy, if I didnt apply my leavein and begin to style right away. Now, I can let me hair dry unstretched w/o any problems. My hair remains soft and manageable.

So YASSSSS!!!! Believe it. This method is AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 15, 2014)

So Ladies, since begining this method and doing the inversion method, I have noticed an amazing growth spurt(sp). I measured my hair over the weekend, and since my BC last month, I have gained 1/2 to 1 1/2 inch in certain areas!! I think it's a combo of both methods.

Have you ladies notice any growth?


----------



## shelli4018 (Sep 15, 2014)

preciouslove0x said:


> Omg it's like I've seen the light in this thread! It all makes sense!
> 
> But let me get this straight... 4b/c ladies are you actually allowing your hair to dry unstretched??? And you're not getting ssks or matted hair??? I'm sorry I need a simple yes because my mind won't process anything else.
> 
> Omg this method literally changes EVERYTHING! I don't have problems clumping when my hair is wet or semi-dry but I have never ever ever allowed my hair to dry unstretched so I don't even know what that looks like with my hair lol.



Yes. In fact I've come to really like my shrinkage because it now consists of curls versus dried out frizz.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 15, 2014)

preciouslove0x said:


> Omg it's like I've seen the light in this thread! It all makes sense!  But let me get this straight... 4b/c ladies are you actually allowing your hair to dry unstretched??? And you're not getting ssks or matted hair??? I'm sorry I need a simple yes because my mind won't process anything else.  Omg this method literally changes EVERYTHING! I don't have problems clumping when my hair is wet or semi-dry but I have never ever ever allowed my hair to dry unstretched so I don't even know what that looks like with my hair lol.



I'm mostly 4b and yes I let my hair dry I stretched because of this method.  No SSKs, tangles, or matted hair.  Less shedding and detangling is so much easier.  Breakage is at an all time low.  I'm a little over a month in.  

Being able to truly embrace shrinkage is great for me.  Before being in summer humidity or getting my loose hair wet was a disaster.  Not anymore.  Having the freedom to style my hair any way I want to is great.  Twists. Flexirods, any of the various "outs" , wash and goes.  

I'm still closely monitoring my hair for ill effects.  I truly hope this method continues to be beneficial over the long term because all of things that caused the plateaus in my hair journey are practically gone now.


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 15, 2014)

preciouslove0x said:


> Omg it's like I've seen the light in this thread! It all makes sense!
> 
> *But let me get this straight... 4b/c ladies are you actually allowing your hair to dry unstretched??? And you're not getting ssks or matted hair???* I'm sorry I need a simple yes because my mind won't process anything else.
> 
> Omg this method literally changes EVERYTHING! I don't have problems clumping when my hair is wet or semi-dry but I have never ever ever allowed my hair to dry unstretched so I don't even know what that looks like with my hair lol.



preciouslove0x

I have very densely packed 4B/4C hair and yes I have been allowing my hair to dry in it's shrunken state using the MHM  

I used to be so jealous of other naturals who had the option to either stretch their hair after a wash session or allow it to shrink without suffering damage but I didn't have a choice- I ALWAYS had to stretch my hair after washing - or else  

So I tried a Wash n Go experiment a few years ago to really test the theory that it would mean dealing with tons of single strand knots and tangles galore on my hair type and let me tell you, my hair was so FULL of SSKs within a few washes-I was in complete shock, like how did all these knots get here so fast??! I loved the ease of that regimen but I had to trim so much of my hair afterwards and I resolved to never do that again. 

But now with the MHM my coils are starting to clump more over time and this clumping helps the strands to act cohesively & prevent those dreaded single strand knots from forming - I was skeptical but I have yet to see one knot so far and I can't wait for all of my strands to clump from root to tip lessening the chance of getting those pesky knots ever again. I'm really loving the ease of wearing Wash n Gos now too


----------



## mamaore (Sep 15, 2014)

I'm kinda beating myself up for giving up on my 4c hair, but I'm unsure if I want to big chop my APL hair for a trial and error that may not pan out!.

Can I try this regimen as a relaxed head?


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 15, 2014)

mamaore said:


> I'm kinda beating myself up for giving up on my 4c hair, but I'm unsure if I want to big chop my APL hair for a trial and error that may not pan out!.
> 
> Can I try this regimen as a relaxed head?


mamaore,  I'm deep into a transition and I'm doing it. I do all the steps, including gel which I don't normally use, and then twist for a T-O.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 15, 2014)

Second day hair
The roots dried pretty fuzzy but the ends are very defined 



Sent from my GT-I9300 using LHCF ....  plz excuse the occasional crap typos


----------



## SimJam (Sep 15, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> I'm mostly 4b and yes I let my hair dry I stretched because of this method. No SSKs, tangles, or matted hair. Less shedding and detangling is so much easier. Breakage is at an all time low. I'm a little over a month in.
> 
> Being able to truly embrace shrinkage is great for me. Before being in summer humidity or getting my loose hair wet was a disaster. Not anymore. Having the freedom to style my hair any way I want to is great. Twists. Flexirods, any of the various "outs" , wash and goes.
> 
> I'm still closely monitoring my hair for ill effects. I truly hope this method continues to be beneficial over the long term because *all of things that caused the plateaus in my hair journey are practically gone now*.


 
agree with everything here but especially the bolded

SSKs GONE
Dryness GONE
Breakage ... mostly gone 

every time I think about the hassle of the process I remind myself that I just need to get my hair to a level of moisture retention that allows me to ease up on the frequency of doing the full reggi.

I wish there was a "moisture boost" process we could do mid week that doesn't take 2 hours to do ... like just combining steps 1+2 into a regular DC then doing the LI and gel.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 15, 2014)

pelohello said:


> So Ladies, since begining this method and doing the inversion method, I have noticed an amazing growth spurt(sp). I measured my hair over the weekend, and since my BC last month, I have gained 1/2 to 1 1/2 inch in certain areas!! I think it's a combo of both methods.
> 
> Have you ladies notice any growth?


 
I dunno, will update next month

I sure hope the heck so


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 15, 2014)

Every time you update in this thread SimJam I come running.

ETA: have you tried any twistouts or braidouts since doing MhM? If so does the pattern of the twist/braidout come out nicely? Or is it that you can still see defined coils when you pull the twists apart? Also, how long can you go between 're-upping' your moisture?


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Sep 15, 2014)

Did anyone post this? It's her pics and results. I already hydrate my hair (over) but it's completely different and faster than this (this would be too time consuming for me). BUT her hair looks to be in great shape. I have not tried this method and am not 4c (I am 4a) but anyways thought I'd share for those who may wish to see her hair and results:


http://www.msdeekay.com/4143/max-hydration-method-feature-pinkecube/







pincecube-maxhydration-testimony-after-4chair

*How long have you been natural?*

I began my natural hair journey as of June 2006, so 7 years.
*
Why did you decide to go natural and what is your experience being natural.*

Well, my mom decided I would no longer perm my hair after a mishap with the perm being over processed. I fell in love with my natural hair, but for a couple of years didn’t really know how to style it other than getting braided extensions or getting my own hair corn rolled.

The TWA stage was the hardest, me being at school, I would get teased and I really resented not being able to put my hair in a ponytail. So as soon as my hair was long enough I got braids all the time, thinking that the braids and cornrolls would help make my hair longer and that as soon as I was older, I would be able to get my next perm and put my hair in a long ponytail.








I remember one day I had taken my cornrolls out for the week, and when I saw the “cornroll out” thought it looked nice and wore it around the house. I always missed my loose hair, wishing I would wear it like that to school. But I thought people would think it was weird and think I didn’t do my hair. It was always like that, my hair became like this secret that I was beginning to privately appreciate and love. There was this one time after I washed my hair. I looked in the mirror and that was the first time I really sat down and thought, “oh, my hair is really curly! These are some really tiny curls! Wow!” I wore it around the house all day, a bit disappointed the curls went away after my hair started to dry and kept rewetting my hair, lol. That was the first thing that got me fascinated enough about my hair, and made me start getting curious and doing research.

I was very fond of youtube and found people with long or well styled natural hair, like longhairdontcare2011, Beautifulbrownbabydoll, SimplYounique, Hair Crush, mahoganycurls, FusionofCultures, Rustic Beauty.

These people made me realize I didn’t have to perm my hair to be able to wear it out and style it. I became aware of the term “natural hair” as well, and started learning how to care for my hair and I absolutely loved it. Relaxing was in the past, I was going to focus on getting my natural hair healthy, long and learn how to manage it.






*What’s your hair type, porosity, texture, length?*
I have low porosity, low density, fine stranded, 4c hair. The hair at my nape is 4a, and I have some few 4b strands near the front where my bangs are. But for the most part, my hair is 4c.

*Some of your struggles (if any) being natural before MHM .*

As I did my youtube search and experimented and got comfortable with my hair, issues were starting to arise.

I loved my hair, but was always unsatisfied with my hair’s growth rate and results in time consuming hair styles. I also felt like my hair wouldn’t grow if I didn’t protective style all the time, and that really took a lot of the enjoyment out of my hair journey. With the way my hair grew, longer in the back, and shorter on the rest of my head, I didn’t enjoy wearing my hair out because it always looked like a mullet. I hated the fact only the looser section of my hair grew faster. I would also constantly find information that said if I didn’t protective style my hair wouldn’t grow, which I found frustrating. Especially because of my fine strands, many of the time braids would cause the hair in the front to break.






When I tried wearing styles I went into my product junkie phase, trying to figure out what I was doing wrong because all my styles came out pretty badly. I hated spending 5-6 hours twisting or styling my hair only for the style to look like I just rolled out of bed. My best hair days were the only pictures I took of my hair, and even those days left me unsatisfied. I began to feel a rift at this point, because I became more aware that the advice being given wasn’t for my 4c hair, and it never would work. Even the few 4c naturals on youtube, either they wore their hair in protective styles all the time, or they had super massive, dense amounts of hair meant they could pull off styles I couldn’t.






I looked up videos and became intrigued about wash n go’s. They just seemed easier and less time consuming, although days I really tried to get definition turned out to be just as time consuming. I got less tangles and knots from them, despite how people usually said the opposite. Maybe because the results were so bad that I had to redo my hair everyday, that could have prevented me from getting knots. Most of all, I liked my shrinkage because it made my hair seem fuller, even though I still kind of had a mullet shape, because of the different levels of shrinkage.  It was when I first experimented with ecostyler gel in wash n go’s that my journey took a turn for the worst.

*What Inspired you to create the Maximum Hydration Regimen?*

Well, my fiddling with wash n go’s lead me to buying ecostyler gel, due to the many praises and recommendations this got from youtubers. It ended with a bald spot. There was one big about the size of a nickle, and then some general thinning that was starting to spread. I switched to wetline and had the same results. I just hated my hair then, it was very frustrating.  6 years natural down the drain for some gel that didn’t even give good results. Why did it have that effect on my hair but not others? I later realized it was the ingredients in the gel, that wasn’t suitable for my fine, dry hair strands.






The great changing effect of my journey was not until September 2013– it was almost a year of just dealing with having a bald spot. I tried all the oils, vitamins, massaging, and protective styling I could do. Nope. This is when I discovered the importance of moisture. I decided to wear a shower cap for 3 months straight to grow back  the bald spot.

November came by and the bald spot grew in 1.5 inches. But not only that. This 4c hair, grew out of my scalp curling from root to tip! I later discovered that what I had done was actually called “the green house effect”, and what my hair had done, was reach “max hydration”. That started my research on moisture, I found out about cherry lola treatments, and made a modified version that I was amazed at, because my hair was starting to get almost root to tip definition when I applied some oil to it. The cherry lola stuff is where I learned more about porosity, and heard the term max hydration.

Eventually I ran across Danabnatural and Aketafitgirl’s videos on Youtube and it fascinated me the changes they had in their hair and the transformations their hair made. I finally saw proof in others that frizzy hair can transform with moisture!

They motivated and inspired me to do even more research and found out explanations why my hair reacted so well to these treatments I had done before, how my hair worked and why other things didn’t. I wanted to shout it to the world. The first thing I remembered was this video of a youtuber announcing that “wash n go’s do not work on Nappy hair”, so I addressed it in the comment section of her video and then posted it on black hair media forum under the alias, “Pinke Cube”  as an open letter to the Natural community.


----------



## luckiestdestiny (Sep 15, 2014)

I went on to officially create this regimen and called it “the Max Hydration Method”. The focus is both type 4 kinky types and low porosity hair types, that need a little extra to be able to reach max hydration, and I have also been able to explain why low porosity hair behaves the way it does and how to control it.

My goal is to change the 4c/4b hair community, give people that level of complete control in their hair journeys. I want to take what I have learned and share it with everyone else so they can have easier journeys and not have to do any more guessing games about their hair. I want to eliminate “good hair” and “my Nappy hair can’t do that”. Most of all, rearrange our thinking that we do not have a curl pattern. Our hair is the MOST curly, and this method will reveal that on many beautiful heads of tightly coiled hair.








*How long have you been doing MHM ?*

I’ve been doing MHM since maybe mid March, but started putting the steps together late February.. I didn’t have all my products so I couldn’t start immediately. But I knew the regimen would work from my experience with my modified cherry lola treatment and 3 month GHE. I found as I did research I was finally finding connections that explained why my hair did behave the way it did before and why it responded so well to the GHE, that I already completely believed in it before even starting. Now, it has been almost 6 months. I have completed the full regimen about 32 times. This does not include days I would do step 1 and DC over a period of days.

*What are Your experiences with MHM so far.*






Well, I just reached Max Hydration on July 23. It was my 30th completion of the regimen. It has been great, my hair has never been healthier. When I first started I had to trial and error which helped me to solidify my technique and the options I wanted to do. By end of my first month, it was smooth sailing and just continued to get better and better.  Now that I have max hydration, I style my hair faster, I don’t have to spend as much time doing the steps every time, and my hair is much easier to manage, detangle, style. It is practically effortless compared to before. I feel like my options have opened up and I can finally do all the things I wanted to do with my hair with no consequence. I can wear my hair out all the time, I can expect consistently perfect results in what ever style I do, my styles last longer and look better longer, my hair is retaining length without me even having to think about it, and I can finally share a beautiful aspect of my hair with everyone that I couldn’t get across before. My curls. It’s amazing how tightly coiled they are and I have always loved that, finally I can actually show that to others! I felt like all I had to look forward to before was the length I was going to retain “some day”. Now I enjoy my hair every moment of the day. Really. I touch my hair a lot.

*Your views/experiences and maybe other people’s view of your hair before and after MHM*

People didn’t understand why I insisted on being natural. I don’t think anyone appreciated my hair as much as I did. The effort I put into it never really shone through, so the beauty of it was hard to get across, unless I had one of the rare few days I straightened my hair and showed how long it was.

Now, I can wear my hair just the way it is and people see that beauty, and it speaks for itself. I get genuine compliments and stares of intrigue when I leave the house. Family members and friends are always giving me compliments and are curious. I just feel like I don’t have to force it anymore, it speaks for itself so I don’t have to “argue” or explain the beauty of my natural hair. I think we are heading into a place where “good hair” will be completely gone because of this.






There will be no more “but my hair can’t do that”, “my hair is too nappy for that”, or “Wash n go’s don’t work on Nappy hair”. It will change to “We all can achieve that look if our hair is moisturized.” That to me takes away this elitism about natural hair. A 4c girl who wears her hair in a fro, isn’t doing it because it is the only style that can be achieved on her hair besides a protective style, she is choosing to do that style among many others she can also achieve. So she is wearing a fro the same way someone with 3c hair can decide they want that look for the day. She can wear her hair out all the time, and it isn’t an issue with retaining length. She doesn’t have to manually twirl sections of hair to get definition, it is already apparent on her product free hair. So I think the perceptions are going to change in general about 4c hair, and level the playing field.





My view of my hair has really changed in the sense now I feel like my hair doesn’t have to be this hidden treasure. I don’t have to protective style all the time and then “prove” my hair is worth it by straightening it to show my length. I’m not length obsessed anymore, my hair is growing. People can all see the curls I saw in the mirror that day, and then some. I’m never going back to what I was doing before. I feel like sticking it out all this time was worth it, because I have finally achieved what I was waiting for–  a complete understanding and level of control of my hair journey. I wish this is what I had done at the beginning of my journey. 7 years? With this regimen, my hair would probably be beyond waist length, lol. Where as I was barely grazing brastrap at my 5 year mark. I definitely have reached a new understanding about my hair, and no one could ever tell me otherwise with the changes my hair has taken.

Any advice to anyone who is considering trying it for the first time or to other naturals in general.

Do the Max Hydration Method. Period. Research it, go to the website, go to the forum, go to Msdeekay’s site, look it up on youtube. Everything you need to know is there, stop fiddling over it and give it a try. If you think your hair is “too 4c” for this, get over it and actually try it. We’ve got people who described their hair as 5a doing this regimen and getting root to tip definition. The results will speak for itself, and you can tell us in a testimony. Have fun on the journey.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 15, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> Every time you update in this thread @SimJam I come running.
> 
> ETA: have you tried any twistouts or braidouts since doing MhM? If so does the pattern of the twist/braidout come out nicely? Or is it that you can still see defined coils when you pull the twists apart? Also, how long can you go between 're-upping' your moisture?


 
LOL yes I did a twistouts last week on days 2 and 3  and I plan to do one tonight for tomorrow because Im tired as all heck from all this hair washing. What I noticed with my twist out was definitely less frizz (usually my twistout is nice and defined in the morning and very puffy by the end of the day). I think with regards to how the twist out looks it would depend on if I combed through each chunk before twisting (which Im not going to do for tomorrow because my hair still has some gel in it) Im just going to dampen my hair then retwist maybe with some oil. Ill post a pic tomorrow.

they suggest not to go more that 3 days between doing the full routine until you get max hydrated. Then you can go as long as a week (though its not recommended because then you tend to have too many shed hairs to deal with which have come loose and got happy with each other up in there)

which is why I was hoping there was an option for a mid week boost ... I can definitely work with a mid week wash


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 15, 2014)

shelli4018 said:


> Yes. In fact I've come to really like my shrinkage because it now consists of curls versus dried out frizz.



Yes, I am totally ok with my shrinkage too. My hair looks great!!


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Sep 15, 2014)

so what can a person do with this method that's also protective styling?


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 15, 2014)

blackbarbie986 said:


> so what can a person do with this method that's also protective styling?



blackbarbie986

You can do any style you want with the MHM .... most people are wearing their hair loose in Wash N Gos because it's easy and there is no fear of leaving the hair "unprotected" so to speak ... the clumped coils are protection enough ... but you can also do Twists, Updos, anything you wish for variety or to keep your hair from rubbing on your clothing  Personally, my hair is too short to experiment with anything other than a shrunken Wash N Go at this point but once my hair grows I will switch it up with some pretty Updos.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 15, 2014)

YaY there IS a shortened version I can do mid week !!!!

ways to shorten MHM regimen

wow Pinke really thought of everything


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 15, 2014)

I am half thru Day 2. I didn't wash this morning because I was running late. I just finished my baking soda wash and cowash. I now have clay on my hair and will rinse it out in the morning. 

So I know this is only my second time, but I am needing way less product. I have BSL hair in the back and APL bangs. For all this hair I only need a quarter-sized amount of watery conditioner to cowash! I can't believe how little I used. Before I would use a quarter of a bottle. It's amazing how much conditioner this is going to save me.

For the clay step, I was lazy so I only used water and clay powder. I also made this really watery. My coils were responding very well to the diluted clay water. I used 3 tablespoons of clay to 6oz of water. I still have a couple oz left in my bottle. And that's after taking a mud shower too. My skin is very smooth now lol.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 16, 2014)

I've been watching this on the sidelines because I've been actually doing this for years. I just havent did this as a regimen step from 1-7.

Around 2005, I joined Nappturality and met a lot of product vendors. One vendor, Shulta is the owner of Anita Grant.  She is the first person that I saw using rhassoul clay in her products.  She was very expensive so  I duped the ingredients and made it myself as a rinse.

Blended Beauty had a bentonite clay mask and I did the same thing. I then came across the cherry lola treatment on Naturally Curly.  I incorporated all of these methods AND Ayurvedic herbs/henna.

I will say this AND this is not to offend anyone but I dont think there are any 4Cs. I think a lot of 4Bs,that if their coils were encouraged to clump, they would train themselves.  Whenever I protective style, my hair is stretched for days and it takes a lot of moisturizing and water for the hair to untrain itself from staying straight.  The number one thing I have learned in the last  10 years is moisture is my friend.  A natural told me I was a 4C. I said ok and found me some 4cs and adopted their regimens until I ventured off into ayurvedic land. My hair curled when wet and stayed that way(4a), with or without product except for above my ears where my curls curl together but dont clump (4B).
I think Andre Walker had the system downpat AND I dont feel he did it to divide black people further.

I have never straightened any portion of my hair but my bang ( which I had to cut because of the heat). My regimen encourages my curls to clump because its really easy to WnG.  Do you know how hard it is to detangle coily hair after  wet setting?  I usually do a twist out after 6-7 days. By then my hair is frizzed out enough, to wear its not too bad a hassle to detangle.

 So I find it cool, that this is a method that works/working for people.  Im just set in a way with my hair where I dont have to do the steps back to back or all together.

 I will say that I tried a cherry lola treatment and followed it up with a cl;ay rinse.  My hair was drastically reduced in volume.  So I might do that in the future a few times to see if I like it that way.

 so kudos to the lady for getting all this information together. 


also,  my hair doesnt like coconut aloe or protein. When I saw that she had that on her website, I was knodding my head.


----------



## Wildchild453 (Sep 16, 2014)

I keep coming back to thread. Any high porosity ladies doing this? I want to know how your hair responds to the baking soda since that's the thing I'm most nervous about.


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 16, 2014)

Wildchild453 said:


> I keep coming back to thread. Any high porosity ladies doing this? I want to know how your hair responds to the baking soda since that's the thing I'm most nervous about.



Wildchild453

You can do the Apple Cider Vinegar Rinse option for High Porosity hair or experiment with the Baking Soda Rinse using more conditioner, less baking soda, etc


----------



## Wildchild453 (Sep 16, 2014)

Now I just have to find the time to do this....


----------



## SimJam (Sep 16, 2014)

Twistout today 
I lightly spritzed my hair the grabbed chunks and twisted with HV almond glaze

second pic is fluffed hair


----------



## Guinan (Sep 16, 2014)

SimJam said:


> Twistout today
> I lightly spritzed my hair the grabbed chunks and twisted with HV almond glaze
> 
> second pic is fluffed hair



Ur twistout came out sooo juicey looking! !! Beautiful.


----------



## MissMusic (Sep 16, 2014)

shawnyblazes I agree. I used to be into Ayurveda as well, and realized my curl potential. In addition to your observations, I have found that my curls pop more with the regular use of a clarifying cleanser and moisturizing cleanser followed by DC with heat. In recent years so many type 4's have shunned cleansing and this method gets people to go back to cleansing. There are non-sulfate clarifying cleansers that do not leave the hair feeling like straw and I think people need to give them a try.

I think the MHM is a lot of work for something that can be achieved in fewer steps, but at the same time I am glad that this method is helping ladies reach their potential, so I won't throw stones. In the end, the best policy is to do what works for you.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 16, 2014)

SimJam I can really see the difference in your hair! It literally looks like it's filled with moisture. Nice and shiny too! I am here reading a couple of pages of the BHm thread every day. Once I feel like I have garnered enough solid knowledge I will take the plunge.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 16, 2014)

So I've been doing this 10ish days now. Yesterday,  I made the mistake of using my old fave AO island naturals. A few minutes later I noticed this SMELL! I swear I never noticed that mess smells like rubbing alcohol before. Sure enough denat alcohol is the SECOND ingredient.  This must be their new formula.  

My mhm results from last night are not that great. Think I lost some moisture ground. Its a bit drier than before.  Feels more like it did after my 2nd or 3rd treatment. No matter.  I will stay the course and continue. 

The AO might be good for shaving from now on 

Also, switching to the soda from the clarifying shampoo to compare results.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 16, 2014)

Im doing my shorten MHM right now. Im determined to be done my hair by 8pm. What takes me so long are the twist. 

I did it different 2nite. I have the ACV & DC on at the same time. I noticed that naptural85, does the same thing. We'll see how my hair responds.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 16, 2014)

Would glycerin still be a no if I live in an extremely humid country (like Ja)? From her reasoning as to why she wouldn't recommend it generally (dry weather and climates) I don't think it should be a problem.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 16, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> Would glycerin still be a no if I live in an extremely humid country (like Ja)? From her reasoning as to why she wouldn't recommend it generally (dry weather and climates) I don't think it should be a problem.


bajandoc86, Yeah, I think you would be okay. Her main thing is, don't nobody have time to be checking dew points, switching out entire product lines based on the weather or season, etc., but if you know your climate is stable humidity-wise (either way), feel free to make an educated choice.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Sep 16, 2014)

Honey Bee ain't nothing BUT humidity out here.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 16, 2014)

Took me a total of 3hrs 2 do my hair. I think next time I'll just do a wng instead of twists.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 16, 2014)

Any tips for having KCCC not be sticky? Sometimes it has been sticky, other times it hasn't. Or it will be sticky when wet, but not when my hair dries.


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 17, 2014)

bajandoc86 said:


> Would glycerin still be a no if I live in an extremely humid country (like Ja)? From her reasoning as to why she wouldn't recommend it generally (dry weather and climates) I don't think it should be a problem.





Honey Bee said:


> bajandoc86, Yeah, I think you would be okay. Her main thing is, don't nobody have time to be checking dew points, switching out entire product lines based on the weather or season, etc., but if you know your climate is stable humidity-wise (either way), feel free to make an educated choice.




bajandoc86

Honey Bee

I agree but she also mentioned something I've never heard before: Glycerin is an Astringent!  ... I don't know if she was referring to the fact that it can make the hair feel dry & cripsy in dry climates or if there really is an astringent quality to it even in humid climates ... that was not clear to me ... but since you live in a humid climate I would imagine your hair will actually thrive from the extra moisture it can bring to your hair ... she did mention that even though Honey & Agave Nectar are humectants they are not problematic like Glycerin


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 17, 2014)

fluffyforever said:


> Any tips for having KCCC not be sticky? Sometimes it has been sticky, other times it hasn't. Or it will be sticky when wet, but not when my hair dries.



fluffyforever

I've been diluting my KCCC and have had less stickiness and flakes than when I used it full strength - the hold is still great and it's actually easier for me to apply it to my hair when diluted - diluting also helps stretch the gel so it's saving me money! 

I put 1oz of KCCC & 2oz of Water in an applicator bottle (you could also use a bottle with a pump as long as the pump is wide enough to allow diluted gel to pass through) 

The ratio is 1:2 so from 1oz of gel I yield 3oz of diluted gel and I use about 1oz of the diluted gel each session (my hair is currently only about 4 inches) so it lasts me 3 sessions  

If you choose to dilute your gel try to only make enough for a week so that you are not introducing water to too much gel and possibly breeding bacteria 

*ETA:* I noticed today that I actually use 1.5oz of the diluted gel per session so I get 2 sessions out of 3oz of diluted gel - as my hair gets longer I will probably have to double the recipe to have enough or the week but I will still use the same 1:2 (gel:water) ratio


----------



## SimJam (Sep 17, 2014)

@bajandoc86 exactly !!!!!

if you look at my avatar ... that's how my dry hair normally looks .... ashy, like there is a halo glow of ash around my hair when I take a pic in natural light. I normally had to use the flash in order to see my hair properly. to try and get shine Id add more oil until I ended up with shiny oily hair LOL

now my dry hair is beginning to look more like it does when its wet (dark black and with a little shine)

And I agree, everyone should read and make their decision as to if or how they will do the MHM Im experimenting with reducing the time it takes and cutting down the use of the BS.

over the weekend Im gonna try doing the clay mask first, then DC then LI and Gel

My hair and I have been at battle for quite a while now and I was at the point of BCing so if anything goes wrong I wont be too sad lol


----------



## SimJam (Sep 17, 2014)

uggg and forgot to add, that I made some flaxseed gel last night and forgot to add the oil ... OY

my hair is a lil crunchy and lots of flakes  If scrunched out most of it ... just glad im not wearing black today


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 17, 2014)

http://youtu.be/XNRoYZDKWFc

This youtuber tried the maximum hydration method at a salon. Looks like it turned out pretty good


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 17, 2014)

What are you all adding to your flaxseed gel? I'm trying to find a way to make it smell good. Lol. I know essential oils are also great for the hair. I add tea tree oil because that's all I have. Although folks seen to like the smell because it's so fresh, I would prefer something more flowery. I would do just a regular fragrance oil but I'm wondering if they have no-no ingredients.   I also add vitamin e oil and sometimes honey.

ETA: I also added a tiny bit of Irish moss this time. Yummy!


----------



## Guinan (Sep 17, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> What are you all adding to your flaxseed gel? I'm trying to find a way to make it smell good. Lol. I know essential oils are also great for the hair. I add tea tree oil because that's all I have. Although folks seen to like the smell because it's so fresh, I would prefer something more flowery. I would do just a regular fragrance oil but I'm wondering if they have no-no ingredients.
> 
> I also add vitamin e oil and sometimes honey.


 
I add peppermint oil to my gel. I plan on getting some lavender oil next month.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 17, 2014)

SimJam

My hair used to appear ashy too. It looked so dull and grayish. I used to put a clear rinse in my conditioners just to give it some luster and sheen. However, all I had was dull grayish-black hair with a hint of shine. I have only done the full treatment 3 times and my hair looks richer in color. It no longer has the grey undertones and just looks black now. 

Today was Day 3 of MHM. The only visible difference from Day 1 is my product free hair hangs low enough to touch my shoulders. I'll post more before and afters if there is another dramatic difference. Even if my hair makes no more progress in clumping, reducing frizz, showing length, or becoming softer, I can say I am 100% satisfied after 3 days.


----------



## SimJam (Sep 17, 2014)

fluffyforever you know I thought the same thing this morning ... I am totally satisfied with my hair as it is right now 

I think after this weekend I will only do the process  once a week. If I get home during the week and feel like doing my hair I may do it. But my twistouts are so nice now I always feel a way when I have to wash them out


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 17, 2014)

Is anyone with 4c hair using the original recipe and gaining positive results still?
By the time I got to page 20.... Everything had been substituted for something else.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 17, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Is anyone with 4c hair using the original recipe and gaining positive results still? By the time I got to page 20.... Everything had been substituted for something else.



Hi Adiatasha, I'm still using the original recipes, and I'm still doing the full regimen. My results are very positive and my hair is progressing nicely. I initially had very dramatic results but now I'm moving more slowly, yet steadily towards maximum hydration.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 17, 2014)

By the way, they're doing something with the clay step, not sure if it's going to be optional or if the recipe will be tweaked. This seems to be the step most folks have an issue with, if there is an issue at all, so it looks like they're addressing it. Msdeekay is going to update her site to spell it all out. Still waiting patiently for The Natural Haven...


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 17, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> By the way, they're doing something with the clay step, not sure if it's going to be optional or if the recipe will be tweaked. This seems to be the step most folks have an issue with, if there is an issue at all, so it looks like they're addressing it. Msdeekay is going to update her site to spell it all out. Still waiting patiently for The Natural Haven...



Interesting. I'm waiting for The Natural Haven's take also. I read her original article on the method  and interested In her findings.  

This method has so far been a success for me so I'm hoping that the wind doesn't get taken out of my sails. Lol


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm also interested in what JC from Natural Haven has to say about the MHM in scientific terms ... but I have to keep in mind that this is the same woman that uses a silicone-based conditioner on the regular (Herbal Essence's Hello Hydration) something that a lot of naturals need to stay away from for the drying/coating effect it tends to have (based on actual experience trying those conditioners-not just theory) .... so if her views are positive, great! But if her views are negative it does not neccesarily mean that the MHM is bad or dangerous ... 

Seems like the ones who decide to stop doing the MHM do so out of convenience and not something like their hair falling out, etc ... and people have been doing this method for months without tragedy so that gives me hope


----------



## Nightingale (Sep 18, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> Interesting. I'm waiting for The Natural Haven's take also. I read her original article on the method  and interested In her findings.
> 
> This method has so far been a success for me so I'm hoping that the wind doesn't get taken out of my sails. Lol




I'm interested in her take as well. From my experience with the regimen, it works.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Sep 18, 2014)

An alternate for the baking soda with Castile soap for low porosity hair types. 


http://www.natreview.com/2012/04/18...ally-speaking-moisturizing-low-porosity-hair/


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 18, 2014)

Since I'm washing my hair tonight, I decided to dampen my hair and put in medium sized twists for a twistout.

Noticeable differences:  I can separate my  hair without causing frizz.  The hair that is the most hydrated separates into its individual curls.  I did get a few knots on the ends of my hair where I know I need to trim.  

I think I will get fuller hair if I retwisted this tonight.  Today's hair is kinda flat but that was always true of my day one hair.  

I'm definitely getting a good shape up when I trim in November.  Just not liking how my hair falls.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2014)

SimplyWhole said:


> An alternate for the baking soda with Castile soap for low porosity hair types.
> 
> 
> http://www.natreview.com/2012/04/18...ally-speaking-moisturizing-low-porosity-hair/



I do plan on trying this. I need to figure out the correct ratio to add to my conditioner and water mix. I tried castille soap before but it opened my cuticles up way more than I liked. When I get the ratios I will post back.

I like the baking soda but I think I will reduce the amount in my conditioner and alternate between the baking soda and the acv.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 18, 2014)

I've been on vacation and haven't been doing the method. I went swimming on vacation and only did a cowash and twisted up. Then it was a least a week before I washed again. Even with that I was able to wear my hair out for two days at the end and my hair didn't shrink up or get matted.

My hair isn't showing any signs of curling or clumping even after doing the method for a while. However, the improved manageability and flexibility with my hair is great. Since it is getting cooler I will wash 2x a week. The midweek wash I will skip the clay step and I will add the clay step on my weekend wash since I have more time. It may slow down my results but I don't foresee trying to wear my hair out again until March.


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 18, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Is anyone with 4c hair using the original recipe and gaining positive results still?
> *By the time I got to page 20.... Everything had been substituted for something else*.


@Adiatasha, What do you mean? Give me an example, like, 'On page 2 Pinke Cube said to use x and, by the end, she's saying to use y'?


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 18, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> @Adiatasha, What do you mean? Give me an example, like, 'On page 2 Pinke Cube said to use x and, by the end, she's saying to use y'?



What I meant was that it seemed as though most of the posters had gotten away from pinkcubes  recipe and were manipulating the recipe due to ingredients already in their possession or their hair type, porosity, shaving off time...and a host of reason why they couldn't stick to it. And that is NO SHADE to those who did that. 

I was looking for someone who had not modified it and gained positive results with 4c hair. 

Have you been able to do this honeybee ?


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 18, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I do plan on trying this. I need to figure out the correct ratio to add to my conditioner and water mix. I tried castille soap before but it opened my cuticles up way more than I liked. When I get the ratios I will post back.
> 
> I like the baking soda but I think I will reduce the amount in my conditioner and alternate between the baking soda and the acv.



I've been trying to find a way to get my shampoo bars in the mix, I think I'll melt them down and try adding them to my conditioner.  Hopefully it will work,  I'll have to figure out ratios. Until then, baking soda it is.


----------



## bemajor (Sep 18, 2014)

Are there approved shampoos once you get into maintenance mode? Or should you only use the clay or baking soda/acv to cleanse?


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 18, 2014)

bemajor said:


> Are there approved shampoos once you get into maintenance mode? Or should you only use the clay or baking soda/acv to cleanse?



No shampoo allowed,  bemajor. They're not approved for this regimen.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 18, 2014)

^^^ of course I'm sneaking some in, hopefully I won't be kicking myself next week


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Sep 18, 2014)

So I've been doing this and I've had awesome results but I'm not really digging the jheri curl look. The Kinky curly is crunchy and hard as hell and I hate it. I've also used the la giovanni gel and it's too thick also leaves hair hard. I'm wondering if I can rinse this out after I put the kinky curly on it because my hair is like a brick.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 18, 2014)

HeavenlySkies said:


> So I've been doing this and I've had awesome results but I'm not really digging the jheri curl look. The Kinky curly is crunchy and hard as hell and I hate it. I've also used the la giovanni gel and it's too thick also leaves hair hard. I'm wondering if I can rinse this out after I put the kinky curly on it because my hair is like a brick.



Try diluting your gel, that should reduce the crunch and leave a softer hold.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 18, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> Try diluting your gel, that should reduce the crunch and leave a softer hold.



I second this and also apply a little oil before the gel.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 19, 2014)

The one downside:

Bye bye indigo.

The first dew days I watched the clay rinse turn black in the shower as I washed it out   I immediately knew what it was. 

Now its gone and my hair is bright henna red again. Exactly what I don't want AND my grays are out in all their glory....

Anyone with color either semi or demi or indigo find their color gone?

Not sure how to color it and work with the mhm clay step since it must be done so often. Permanent color makes my hair disintegrate.  .


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20568653]The one downside:
> 
> Bye bye indigo.
> 
> ...



I doubt that the semi color would last since it is closer to henna and indigo. The demi should last a bit longer but it will fade sooner than if you weren't using the clay. 

Does the indigo wash out immediately or is it washing out over time?


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 19, 2014)

Hey faith! !

It came out the first 3 clay rinses. The water ran black and I was like noooooo! That was a years worth of indigo washed down the drain.

Not sure how to move forward.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 19, 2014)

I usually switch from bentonite to rhassoul clay to slow down the effects. Bentonite sucks everything out lolol


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Hey faith! !
> 
> It came out the first 3 clay rinses. The water ran black and I was like noooooo! That was a years worth of indigo washed down the drain.
> 
> Not sure how to move forward.



How often do you usually indigo? Maybe you can mix indigo with your mud? 

I'm probably not going to be much help to you. I did look for some alternative coloring methods and just settled back in to SM permanent color.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2014)

shawnyblazes said:


> I usually switch from bentonite to rhassoul clay to slow down the effects. Bentonite sucks everything out lolol



I think I want to try the rhassoul as well. The Bentonite is still very drying to my hair. I need to pick up some rhassoul.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 19, 2014)

Thanks ladies. I used pink clay. Very moisturizing but bad for indigo I guess. I switched to rhassoul earlier this week. Maybe I will indigo this weekend and see what rhassoul does with it.

Mixing them might be an option too.    I indigo monthly

Its a shame because this method is really working for me.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 19, 2014)

Or mix bentonite with  rhassoul.

If you use kaolin only use a tiny amount and more rhassoul.  Kaolin is like bentonite on crack LOL.

 Green Clay is a little under bentonite.   I dont like pink clay, it took forever to get out of my hair. I didnt mix it though so it could have been better.

Rhassoul is my moisturizing , conditioning , clay, so I tend to mix it with lots of stuff.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 19, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20568771]Thanks ladies. I used pink clay. Very moisturizing but bad for indigo I guess. I switched to rhassoul earlier this week. Maybe I will indigo this weekend and see what rhassoul does with it.
> 
> Mixing them might be an option too.    I indigo monthly
> 
> Its a shame because this method is really working for me.



Well keep us posted. Would definitely like to know which clay and color combination works for you. 

I may need to try the pink clay if it is moisturizing. Where did you get your pink clay from?


----------



## SimJam (Sep 19, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> What I meant was that it seemed as though most of the posters had gotten away from pinkcubes recipe and were manipulating the recipe due to ingredients already in their possession or their hair type, porosity, shaving off time...and a host of reason why they couldn't stick to it. And that is NO SHADE to those who did that.
> 
> I was looking for someone who had not modified it and gained positive results with 4c hair.


 
Yes many ppl were/are using other products but I think what was consistent is Pinke saying to them that using products with nono ingredients will lengthen the time it takes to reach maxhydration

with regards to length of time of each step ... I think each person can tweak according to how their hair responds


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 19, 2014)

MHM is by far the BEST bandwagon I've ever jumped on!  I don't have 4c hair, more like 4a/b, and now some of it is starting to look like 3c.  Unbeknownst to me, the gel I've been using has glycerine, but I've had no adverse reaction.  My hair is...unbelievable!  The dry time is no where near as long as it was before.  My hair dries soft well into the next day.  My hard, crunchy, difficult to moisturize crown is no more.  And dare I say, I have some swang!

I'm on day 5 of the 7 day and am astounded by the immediate results.  I'm going to use homemade flaxseed gel today and see if it makes a difference.

I don't do anything overnight.  Everything is done in one setting (or between errands) and I've narrowed the time down to 2 hrs (I never have a completely empty time period, otherwise the time would have been cut down to 90 min) from the initial 4 hrs.  My hair seems to love baking soda.  Who knew?

Now, I just wonder how long it's going to take the mainstream to pick up on this and start pushing products to maximize the moisture.  Puhleeze!


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 19, 2014)

I agree its the best bandwagon yet.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 19, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I agree its the best bandwagon yet.



Ditto!!!!!!


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 19, 2014)

Is it bad that I'm afraid that if mainstream does pick it up clay prices will creep up and up? That it would be hard to buy clay on the ground? Where are ya'll buying clay from and what are some cheap sources


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 19, 2014)

fluffyforever said:


> Is it bad that I'm afraid that if mainstream does pick it up clay prices will creep up and up? That it would be hard to buy clay on the ground? Where are ya'll buying clay from and what are some cheap sources


  I just snagged 2lbs of bentonite from ebay for under $9.

Free shipping, too.


----------



## panamoni (Sep 19, 2014)

Have any of you straightened your hair since starting this method?  If so, what has the effect of straightening it been?


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 19, 2014)

panamoni said:


> Have any of you straightened your hair since starting this method?  If so, what has the effect of straightening it been?



I was just thinking of doing a blow out so I can trim this mess. Just might tomorrow.


----------



## RockRideTrue (Sep 20, 2014)

I'm afraid of prices going up too for all the items, especially clay. That happened to Shea Moisture once they got rolling *tears*  I'm getting my clay from Amazon around $10 and free shipping with prime.


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 20, 2014)

fluffyforever said:


> Is it bad that I'm afraid that if mainstream does pick it up clay prices will creep up and up? That it would be hard to buy clay on the ground? Where are ya'll buying clay from and what are some cheap sources





RockRideTrue said:


> I'm afraid of prices going up too for all the items, especially clay. That happened to Shea Moisture once they got rolling *tears*  I'm getting my clay from Amazon around $10 and free shipping with prime.



Yeah I'm scared of that too ... the Aztec Healing Clay brand that most of us are using is probably going to increase the price once they get all these new orders from us and all of the lurkers reading these threads... I really hope not - it would be great to rely on a brand that keeps the price low but you know how greedy these companies can be 

The Aztec brand is Calcium Bentonite, however a lot of bulk herb/oil websites are selling Sodium Bentonite which is very different. I purchased 1lb of Sodium Bentonite for a very low price ($2.98 per lb/$7.67 per 5lbs/$32.50 per 10lbs) from BulkApothecary.com - way cheaper than any other website I've seen. 

However, I personally prefer the Calcium Benonite because it is way easier to work with. The Sodium version absorbs soooo much water that I was constantly needing to add more water to the bottle while I was applying the clay to my hair! The bottle would get stopped up with clay every few minutes, even after adding what I thought would be enough water minutes ago  it was messier and frustrating - very different experience than using the Calcium Bentonite 

My hair felt heavier with the Sodium Bentonite clay on my hair which was interesting - and my hair felt nice upon rinsing the Sodium Bentonite clay out, comparable to the Calcium Bentonite but a little more dry/rough... wasn't too noticeable though my hair feels softer with the Calcium Bentonite

So to me the clear winner is Calcium Bentonite but I will keep the Sodium Bentonite as a back-up until it runs out - maybe I can figure out a better recipe to suit the unique super absorbing nature of Sodium Bentonite - it sure is cheaper!


----------



## Alta Angel (Sep 20, 2014)

I am still on the fence. I would love to try it but with kids,business, DH, homework, etc., it seems like I would never have time.

So I will be lurking and watching in the meantime. 

Oh and please post some pictures! !!!!


----------



## Honey Bee (Sep 20, 2014)

I dreamed that I had just completed the whole reggie, made and applied my flax seed gel, and was feeling quite pleased with myself...

until I remembered that _I hadn't dc'd!_ Had to do it all over again.  

Dreams be feeling so real sometimes... I woke up snippy with SO.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 20, 2014)

I plan on dying my hair using a semi permanent color. Should i do the MHM first then color my hair or color my hair 1st then do the MHM?


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 20, 2014)

Alta Angel said:


> I am still on the fence. I would love to try it but with kids,business, DH, homework, etc., it seems like I would never have time.
> 
> So I will be lurking and watching in the meantime.
> 
> Oh and please post some pictures! !!!!



Speaking of pics,  I just did a side by



 side and it's such a huge difference. The first pic was my wet hair in July and the second is my wet hair with flaxseed gel now.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 20, 2014)

I've done this since my weave take down.....i love it.

I'm pretty lazy, so I didn't start with cherry Lola method day 1. Only thing i did different was spritz my hair/scalp with black tea (it's been helping with growth). Then I used ACV, KCKT with steamer, Wholefoods Clay,  KCKT again + very watery Kinky Curly Gel for soft hold.  My hair looked great letting it air dry.

I redid it 2 days later, overnight DC (my hair really hates overnight DC) and it didn't come out as great, but better than any other wash and go I ever tried. Photo attached of my day 3 'do....cropping out as much of me as possible. Lol.  Tonight I'm doing the cherry Lola method first, overnight DC and see if it makes a difference.  

I added Lavender e.o. to my KCKT too. In between days, I put N-Joy, Pumpkin Oil and JBCO on the scalp to massage. (Not needed I don't think, but it's my habit regardless) 

ETA: kept crashing when I tried to add photos....will do later.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 20, 2014)

intellectualuva said:


> I've done this since my weave take down.....i love it.  I'm pretty lazy, so I didn't start with cherry Lola method day 1. Only thing i did different was spritz my hair/scalp with black tea (it's been helping with growth). Then I used ACV, KCKT with steamer, Wholefoods Clay,  KCKT again + very watery Kinky Curly Gel for soft hold.  My hair looked great letting it air dry.  I redid it 2 days later, overnight DC (my hair really hates overnight DC) and it didn't come out as great, but better than any other wash and go I ever tried. Photo attached of my day 3 'do....cropping out as much of me as possible. Lol.  Tonight I'm doing the cherry Lola method first, overnight DC and see if it makes a difference.  I added Lavender e.o. to my KCKT too. In between days, I put N-Joy, Pumpkin Oil and JBCO on the scalp to massage. (Not needed I don't think, but it's my habit regardless)  ETA: kept crashing when I tried to add photos....will do later.



I still oil my scalp and I wash my hair almost every day, it's my habit too and It makes me feel better, I also add  a bit of oil to my hair to give it a bit more shine. I haven't had a problem with build up so I guess it's okay


----------



## Alta Angel (Sep 21, 2014)

myfaithrising

WOW!!!!!  Beautiful!!!!!


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 21, 2014)

Here is a mixed review. So I tried this method on my mom last night, expecting similar results since we have the same dry hair with no obvious curl pattern. It didn't produce the same results after 1 wash like it did with me. I could tell that she looked very disappointed since she was expecting some miracle that I was promising.  This morning, she said her hair still feels hard like usual and the only difference is her twa isn't compacted against her scalp, but feels more stretched, which she likes. Keep in mind her twa is only 1 inch long. After talking with her, I found out she regularly uses a sulfate shampoo, follows-up with a silicone/protein conditioner, and seals with a thick butter, all which she did that morning before I visited her. 

I told my mom to stop using her shampoo, conditioner, and butter. I'm going to try the routine again on her and use a clarifying shampoo first to see if maybe silicones and excess protein are blocking the moisture. The baking soda/conditioner may not be strong enough to remove all of that.

Positive review: I did the routine again yesterday on myself and had another consistently good outcome. I notice that my hair becomes wet more easily just with a mist of water whereas before it would take a good soaking. My strands are very smooth when I run my fingers up and down the hair shaft, which is not common for my hair. My wash and go, which looks like a big coily/curly fro and not hanging well-defined coils, has movement, blows in the wind, and falls back into place. That was a cool experience.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 21, 2014)

Alta Angel said:


> myfaithrising  WOW!!!!!  Beautiful!!!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I plan on dying my hair using a semi permanent color. Should i do the MHM first then color my hair or color my hair 1st then do the MHM?



Color ur hair after rinsing out the mud.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2014)

fluffyforever said:


> Here is a mixed review. So I tried this method on my mom last night, expecting similar results since we have the same dry hair with no obvious curl pattern. It didn't produce the same results after 1 wash like it did with me. I could tell that she looked very disappointed since she was expecting some miracle that I was promising.  This morning, she said her hair still feels hard like usual and the only difference is her twa isn't compacted against her scalp, but feels more stretched, which she likes. Keep in mind her twa is only 1 inch long. After talking with her, I found out she regularly uses a sulfate shampoo, follows-up with a silicone/protein conditioner, and seals with a thick butter, all which she did that morning before I visited her.
> 
> I told my mom to stop using her shampoo, conditioner, and butter. I'm going to try the routine again on her and use a clarifying shampoo first to see if maybe silicones and excess protein are blocking the moisture. The baking soda/conditioner may not be strong enough to remove all of that.
> 
> Positive review: I did the routine again yesterday on myself and had another consistently good outcome. I notice that my hair becomes wet more easily just with a mist of water whereas before it would take a good soaking. My strands are very smooth when I run my fingers up and down the hair shaft, which is not common for my hair. My wash and go, which looks like a big coily/curly fro and not hanging well-defined coils, has movement, blows in the wind, and falls back into place. That was a cool experience.



Its the muds job to remove the silicones and toxins from her hair. It may take several washes before its done.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 21, 2014)

Today was a VERY bad wash day. At the last minute I had decided to stray from my usual conditioner and re-try Deva-Curl conditioner for my overnight DC. What a disaster! It left me with frizz and tangles. I then used my clay, and even though it helped reduce the frizz, I still had tangles. And because I was frustrated, I wasn't as gentle as I should have been. I plan on doing MHM maybe tomorrow or on Tuesday with my usual conditioner. Thank goodness I took extended breaks in between doing my hair, cause I think I would have been bald the way I mistreated it.

If I do the MHM tomorrow, I think I'll do a WnG. These twistouts take me too long to do; unless I'm refreshing my old twistouts, then it doesn't take me too long. We'll see


----------



## Guinan (Sep 21, 2014)

On 2nd thought, I might dust off my curlformers!! I forgot that I had them.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 21, 2014)

So...this clay has removed probably 15 years of dyeing my hair black. Lol. 

I haven't seen my natural color in years. Lol  Hair felt amazing immediately after the Cherry Lola method, but my little spirals aren't nearly as purdy and shiny as they were with my very first MHM application. I hate my natural hair color and I'm sure it's part of the reason for my disappointment. I also sat under the dryer so I wasnt dripping and I wonder if that zapped some of my luster. First time I did 100% air dry, last two times used the Pibbs. 

I do see improvements overall. My hair gets wetter easier and I see my coils much clearer wet or dry.  I'm going to dye my hair and see what kind of results i get without clay. Lol. Im hoping i dont need it with every wash....ill find out for sure in 2 days.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 21, 2014)

Yea...the clay don't seem to be too good for non permanent color.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Sep 21, 2014)

Really considering trying this method but there is one thing I am confused on, I didn't see a list for DCs or rinse out conditioners. Do you co-wash and DC with the leave in conditioner?


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 21, 2014)

I decided I like pink clay more than rhassoul. Rhasshoil is cleansing while pink adds more softness and moisture and definition.

Unfortunately,  pink is messssssy and stains EVERYTHING. Wonder if they might mix well.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 21, 2014)

ResultsMayVary said:


> Really considering trying this method but there is one thing I am confused on, I didn't see a list for DCs or rinse out conditioners. Do you co-wash and DC with the leave in conditioner?


There is a list of "approved" conditioners, and you can choose whichever of these you like.  You can certainly use the same approved conditioner for all three steps or you can pick separate conditioners for each step. I like the Tresemme for the clarification step, Jessicurl deep conditioner for the dc and then either the Tresemme  again or kckt for my leave in. Some folks use the kckt for all three steps, whatever agrees with your hair.


----------



## qchelle (Sep 21, 2014)

Anyone think you can do this method successfully with mini twists in?


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 22, 2014)

It would be hard getting the clay out of the mini twists.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 22, 2014)

qchelle said:


> Anyone think you can do this method successfully with mini twists in?


 
Honestly, I don't think so. Unless you skip the clay step; but I think that step is crutial


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 22, 2014)

qchelle said:


> Anyone think you can do this method successfully with mini twists in?



I think it would be hard to do with a clay you mix yourself because I don't know that you can get it out as easily. It would have to be perfectly blended. 

However, the Terressential mud washes can be used for the clay step, and on their website they say it can be used for locs. I think that product is significantly more expensive though than making your own mix. There might be other clays than bentonite that could be used.


----------



## snoop (Sep 22, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Honestly, I don't think so. Unless you skip the clay step; but I think that step is crutial



I'm just lurking...I've not actually tried this method, yet, but I wanted to add that if you do mix your clay properly you can wash with twists in.  I do weekly.  (I mix my clay with a stick mixer.)


----------



## shelli4018 (Sep 22, 2014)

I had a long conversation about MHM while out shopping today. First one natural lady stopped to inquire about my regimen. Another overheard our conversation and joined in. It was fun! Both walked away with the url for MHM. Hope they give it a try soon. The first lady definitely had low porosity hair!


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 22, 2014)

For all the youtuber's, RachelCPR did a quick video on MHM, answering some of the questions that she's been getting and giving a bit of advice


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 22, 2014)

Duplicate d


----------



## Pompous Blue (Sep 22, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> For all the youtuber's, RachelCPR did a quick video on MHM, answering some of the questions that she's been getting and giving a bit of advice



myfaithrising That was a good video....very good advice for the upcoming Winter months,

I liked Protective Princess' (43) NO GEL WASH "n GO video substituting Jane Cater Solution Shine and Define for the gel step. Can't wait for my hair to get to that stage. She figured it's way cheaper than the gel since 4 oz last her 3 months unlike the gel which lasts her 1 month.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi Ladies, I haven't started this method yet but I was wondering with the anita grant cubes she gives the option of using coconut milk or water. Is it ok to use coconut milk with the anita grant cubes during step 3, the clay step?

Thx


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Sep 23, 2014)

When you use coconut  milk with the rhassoul it become extra moisturizing.  Like a deep treatment.  


It can get some stuff out of your hairbut its not cleansing like bentonite imo


----------



## CocoGlow (Sep 24, 2014)

Pinkecube just created a post on her blog addressing the use of Baking Soda in the MHM ... it's a very good article & debunks a LOT of myths 

*MHM Myths Debunked:Cutting Apart the Baking Soda Fixation*
http://maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/08/05/mhm-myths-debunked-cutting-apart-the-bakingsoda-fixation/

She answers the following questions:

*Is Max Hydration Really just hair getting loosened by bakingsoda?

Is this regimen a texturizer/jerri curl? 

Will longterm use of bakingsoda dissolve or damage the hair? 

Is step 1 even necessary?*

If you have any reservations PLEASE read this post ... in fact a LOT of questions newcomers may have are addressed on her blog


----------



## MilkChocolateOne (Sep 25, 2014)

I wonder if Glamfun has considered following this regimen.  She really struggles with her hair.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 25, 2014)

Deleted, posted twice


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 25, 2014)

MilkChocolateOne said:


> I wonder if Glamfun has considered following this regimen.  She really struggles with her hair.



I believe Glamfun went back to relaxing,  its shame that she couldn't have tried this option,  it could have really helped her.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Sep 25, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> I believe Glamfun went back to relaxing,  its shame that she couldn't have tried this option,  it could have really helped her.



Actually she is natural now....she recently bc'ed again


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 25, 2014)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> Actually she is natural now....she recently bc'ed again



I missed that, I used to follow her but I dropped her channel.  I'm glad she's giving it another go, I hope she joins us especially since this method was birthed around her struggle.


----------



## Tiffanita (Sep 25, 2014)

I just can't get this to work for me! I gave up after day 4...I did a CLT the first day and used Kinky Curly conditioner and gel, and bentonite clay. My hair curled and stretched like never before with the clay in, but after I rinsed it out, my hair shrunk up again. Pinke Cube said I'm not applying the leave-in and gel properly, but I apply in very small sections on every strand. My hair dried (after a million hours) into a Florida Evans fro and didn't feel that moist. Any suggestions? Should I try different products? I'm definitely low porosity 4b/c. I feel terrible because it seems like I'm the only one to have this method not work!


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2014)

[USER=40407 said:
			
		

> Tiffanita[/USER];20592057]I just can't get this to work for me! I gave up after day 4...I did a CLT the first day and used Kinky Curly conditioner and gel, and bentonite clay. My hair curled and stretched like never before with the clay in, but after I rinsed it out, my hair shrunk up again. Pinke Cube said I'm not applying the leave-in and gel properly, but I apply in very small sections on every strand. My hair dried (after a million hours) into a Florida Evans fro and didn't feel that moist. Any suggestions? Should I try different products? I'm definitely low porosity 4b/c. I feel terrible because it seems like I'm the only one to have this method not work!



It doesn't mean you are doing anything wrong. If you are a low po 4b/c, it could take you a couple of months before your hair hydrates enough not to shrink into a fro. I think sometimes we look at people with quick results and think that our hair will do what their hair does. It isn't that way for a lot of people, they just aren't posting. 4 days isn't enough to  say how your hair is going to do long term. 

For days 2, 3, 4 what did you use for steps 1 and 2?

If you wanted to continue you may have to style your hair in something other than a WNG until your hair hydrates.


----------



## hunnychile (Sep 25, 2014)

Are there any posts about ACV being a cuticle sealant and BS being a cuticle lifter? I wouldn't think the two are interchangeable...I was always under the impression that ACV sealed the cuticles. Is this incorrect?


----------



## hunnychile (Sep 25, 2014)

And does anyone else think that almost all the MH textures look incredibly similar? I also don't like how flat the hair now lies...I like for my hair to have some height to it.

Still gonna try it though, but I'm just wondering out loud


----------



## heirloom (Sep 25, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> Are there any posts about ACV being a cuticle sealant and BS being a cuticle lifter? I wouldn't think the two are interchangeable...I was always under the impression that ACV sealed the cuticles. Is this incorrect?



Yes you are right, ACV closes and BS opens but they both get rid of dirt. ACV I think is for those doing the method that are high porosity


----------



## Tiffanita (Sep 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It doesn't mean you are doing anything wrong. If you are a low po 4b/c, it could take you a couple of months before your hair hydrates enough not to shrink into a fro. I think sometimes we look at people with quick results and think that our hair will do what their hair does. It isn't that way for a lot of people, they just aren't posting. 4 days isn't enough to  say how your hair is going to do long term.  For days 2, 3, 4 what did you use for steps 1 and 2?  If you wanted to continue you may have to style your hair in something other than a WNG until your hair hydrates.



Thanks FaithVA for the response and encouragement to keep at it. I used KCKT and KCCC for the other days too. By days 3 and 4, I knew I would end up with a dry afro, so I did a twistout...but it didn't come out as good as my twistouts with other non-MHM approved products. What products have you been using?

My hair hates aloe vera...maybe I should try a gel that doesn't have it so high on the ingredient list?


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2014)

hunnychile said:


> Are there any posts about ACV being a cuticle sealant and BS being a cuticle lifter? I wouldn't think the two are interchangeable...I was always under the impression that ACV sealed the cuticles. Is this incorrect?



The first step is to primarily remove some build up off the hair, so it isn't necessary to open the cuticle at this stage. The cuticle isn't open at this stage so ACV isn't going to close it any more than it already is. Low Porosity may choose to use BS at this step to open their cuticles especially if they aren't going to use heat. Both low porosity ladies can also use ACV at this step and use heat to open the cuticle at step 2.

High porosity ladies probably want to stick to ACV. Low porosity will probably stick to BS. However, as a low porosity lady I switch up between the two because I use heat in step 2 to open the cuticle. 

ACV helps the hair return to a more normal PH. This matters more at the end of a regimen than it does at the beginning.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2014)

[USER=40407 said:
			
		

> Tiffanita[/USER];20592283]Thanks FaithVA for the response and encouragement to keep at it. I used KCKT and KCCC for the other days too. By days 3 and 4, I knew I would end up with a dry afro, so I did a twistout...but it didn't come out as good as my twistouts with other non-MHM approved products. What products have you been using?
> 
> My hair hates aloe vera...maybe I should try a gel that doesn't have it so high on the ingredient list?



Did you use KCKT for steps 1 and 2? Did you use baking soda or ACV?

Are you using KCKT and the KCCC diluted or undiluted for step 4 and 5?

I only use KCKT and KCCC for steps 4 and 5.

You can try switching products but I find that people that switch early on return to the original products after they have mastered the method a bit more. You can try adding some oil after the KCKT.


----------



## Tiffanita (Sep 25, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Did you use KCKT for steps 1 and 2? Did you use baking soda or ACV?  Are you using KCKT and the KCCC diluted or undiluted for step 4 and 5?  I only use KCKT and KCCC for steps 4 and 5.  You can try switching products but I find that people that switch early on return to the original products after they have mastered the method a bit more. You can try adding some oil after the KCKT.



I used KCKT for steps 1 & 2. What do you use? I used baking soda and I tried the KCCC straight and diluted. I also tried aloe Vera gel (fail). I do think oil might help- I need something to weigh my hair down some...


----------



## faithVA (Sep 25, 2014)

Tiffanita said:


> I used KCKT for steps 1 & 2. What do you use? I used baking soda and I tried the KCCC straight and diluted. I also tried aloe Vera gel (fail). I do think oil might help- I need something to weigh my hair down some...



I use a real conditioner for steps 1 and definitely for step 2. I am using Curls Ecstasy for step 1 and I use Naturelle Grow or Jessicurl for step 2.

Try getting a real deep conditioner for step 2 at least. 

I switch between baking soda and acv for step 1 and I do acv more than baking soda. 

I haven't found anything to weigh my hair down yet but I don't wear my hair out very often. If your hair isn't hydrated which it sounds like it isn't because of the fro, it is not really going to be weighed down. It is the water that stays in the strand that is going to cause the hair to be weighed down. Not sure what you can do in the meantime.

You really haven't done it enough times yet to really say what is going to help you. You will need a number of consistent washes to see what works for you hair. 

I have found that I don't get better results by doing it more often. Doing it more than every 3 days is not effective. So I stick to every 3 days.


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 25, 2014)

I've completed my 7 days of mhm and this is a side by side comparison of my hair in a twist out pre and post treatment.  My hair is very low density and I'm not so sure about the porosity, but I'm thinking it's normal to low, 4a.  Moisturizer used to leave my hair feeling stiff the following day, but this time my hair was very soft and kinda bouncy. 

I am a BELIEVER!!!  (and will continue on with treatment until i die!)





ETA Post is on the left, pre is on the right.  I hope ya'll could tell.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Sep 25, 2014)

I think im going to do this eveb though I have ramen noodle hair already lol.....just my very front and sides need work

Also, I have to figure out how to still incorporate the aryuvedic powders ive come to love with this.

And question. ...can I skip the cherry lola treatment entirely.....sry if its been asked already


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 25, 2014)

Tiffanita said:


> I used KCKT for steps 1 & 2. What do you use? I used baking soda and I tried the KCCC straight and diluted. I also tried aloe Vera gel (fail). I do think oil might help- I need something to weigh my hair down some...


You might have to tweak some things as I did:

I used a real DC for thst first week for the dc step. Using the same rinse out  in step 1 for step 2 left me with a Florida Evans. After that my hair clumped nicely though there was some curl after the first try.

Also I went ahead and bought the Tresemme. My hair fell in love and clumps now with step 1.

Also try switching clay. If the bentonite isnt weighing you down try other options. I noticed that rhassoul doesnt weigh mine down or moisturize as well as pink clay.

She lists aloe as an iffy ingredient and warns folk to be ware of it also, so maybe eliminate it. My hair hates it straight up or high in the ingredient list.


----------



## ChocolatePie777 (Sep 25, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> I missed that, I used to follow her but I dropped her channel.  I'm glad she's giving it another go, I hope she joins us especially since this method was birthed around her struggle.



she annoys me.....idk why i don't just unsubscribe...


----------



## Guinan (Sep 25, 2014)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> I think im going to do this eveb though I have ramen noodle hair already lol.....just my very front and sides need work
> 
> Also, I have to figure out how to still incorporate the aryuvedic powders ive come to love with this.
> 
> And question. ...can I skip the cherry lola treatment entirely.....sry if its been asked already



I skip it, but if i need protein i use millcreek botanical


----------



## Guinan (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm prepping for my weekend MHM. I've made my gel, clay & DC. I usually start on sat, but i think ill begin it Friday night.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 25, 2014)

I dyed my hair and did the steps except clay last night and got really decent results. I slathered the gel on sopping hair and it took forever to dry, but I had my coils clumps. It was shiny and black. 

Love the MHM. My hair is very happy.


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 26, 2014)

IronButterfly said:


> I've completed my 7 days of mhm and this is a side by side comparison of my hair in a twist out pre and post treatment.  My hair is very low density and I'm not so sure about the porosity, but I'm thinking it's normal to low, 4a.  Moisturizer used to leave my hair feeling stiff the following day, but this time my hair was very soft and kinda bouncy.  I am a BELIEVER!!!  (and will continue on with treatment until i die!)  http://s279.photobucket.com/user/Marigold97/media/PreandPostmhmTO.png.html  ETA Post is on the left, pre is on the right.  I hope ya'll could tell.



I could definitely tell, twists on the left are super juicy!! Very nice results IronButterfly!!


----------



## myfaithrising (Sep 26, 2014)

ChocolatePie777 said:


> I think im going to do this eveb though I have ramen noodle hair already lol.....just my very front and sides need work  Also, I have to figure out how to still incorporate the aryuvedic powders ive come to love with this.  And question. ...can I skip the cherry lola treatment entirely.....sry if its been asked already



ChocolatePie 777, I love Ayurveda too and I've managed to slip it in my gel and my oils.  I use a tea base for my flaxseed gel and I also infuse my oils. Fenugreek and Amla are a couple of my favorites. I also henna every couple of months using the 9 herb blend for the additional benefits.

I don't think that you have to do the cherry lola if you believe that your hair will hate it, although it is recommended that you kick off the regimen with this treatment.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 26, 2014)

I got my DC in. I plan on doing a wng 2morrow. I'm gonna see how long it takes me to do the wng. If it takes less than an hour, i may be able to do this method during the week.

For the wng, I'm going to use eco styler in the clear jar, cause the flaxseed gel is just so, so. It's not bad, but it's just something i don't like, plus i can't seem to get the consistency right.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 26, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It doesn't mean you are doing anything wrong. If you are a low po 4b/c, it could take you a couple of months before your hair hydrates enough not to shrink into a fro. I think sometimes we look at people with quick results and think that our hair will do what their hair does. It isn't that way for a lot of people, they just aren't posting. 4 days isn't enough to  say how your hair is going to do long term.  For days 2, 3, 4 what did you use for steps 1 and 2?  If you wanted to continue you may have to style your hair in something other than a WNG until your hair hydrates.



I totally agree! Also, KCKT might not provide enough moisture for your hair. Or your hair might prefer a different dilution. My hair seems to like it better when I use the Trader Joe's (instead of KCKT) and also prefers a dilution that's not extremely watery. 

Don't give up!


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 26, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I got my DC in. I plan on doing a wng 2morrow. I'm gonna see how long it takes me to do the wng. If it takes less than an hour, i may be able to do this method during the week.
> 
> For the wng, I'm going to use eco styler in the clear jar, *cause the flaxseed gel is just so, so. It's not bad, but it's just something i don't like, plus i can't seem to get the consistency right.*



Thank gawd it's not just me.  I was beginning think I was kinda special. 

Yeah, I'm going back to my xtreme gel, glycerine and all.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 27, 2014)

Rocking my wng 2day! The eco styler was alittle too thick, so next time I'm gonna dilute it with water. I still prefer my twistout though.  I'm gonna do the MHM again tonight, but 2morrow, ill be twisting my hair


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 27, 2014)

I tried this today it took me two hours to do the whole process. After the baking soda rinse my hair was extremly soft and after the clay wash I can tell the curls on the side and back are really moisturized they have definition from root to tip. The crown of my hair and the front are going to take alot longer to get there they were very frizzy. I will do this again tomorrow but I dont know if I will have time to do this two hours every night so I might do it again on Wednesday and again next weekend. I used Giovanni direct leave in and gel and put my hair in a puff and it is so soft.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Sep 27, 2014)

I am slowly gathering all the things I might need to start this method in a week or two after I take down this weave install. Keep up the updates and good work guys.


----------



## Guinan (Sep 27, 2014)

IronButterfly said:


> Thank gawd it's not just me.  I was beginning think I was kinda special.
> 
> Yeah, I'm going back to my xtreme gel, glycerine and all.



Nope, def not just u. I've learned with this method that it's definitely a trial & error. Like i still use my Herbal essence & i only do this method on the weekend. However if my hair feels like it needs more moisture I might add it in the middle of the week


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Sep 27, 2014)

I have my twist in but I'm going to try the method anyway.


----------



## snoop (Sep 28, 2014)

Is anyone doing this APL or longer?


----------



## Adiatasha (Sep 28, 2014)

snoop said:


> Is anyone doing this APL or longer?



That's what I want to know


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 28, 2014)

snoop said:


> Is anyone doing this APL or longer?


  Do you mean has anyone gotten past apl with this method? Or just do we currently have the length?  I'm waist length, 3c/4a.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 28, 2014)

snoop said:


> Is anyone doing this APL or longer?



I'm less than an inch from APL.  Probably APL now.

I thought I would have major tangles when I started but I was able to wash and go from Day 2.  I'm about a month and half in.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Sep 28, 2014)

snoop said:


> Is anyone doing this APL or longer?



I'm a little past bsl


----------



## blackbarbie986 (Sep 28, 2014)

I'm aplish. I started last night but feel a asleep with the clay still in my hair. Didn't do the gel step bc I fell asleep before I made the flax seed but my twist feel coated and a bit hard. Anyone else ever hard their hair feel like this?


----------



## Froreal3 (Sep 28, 2014)

Ok I just tried this.

Clarified with AO Swimmers
"DCed" under Hair Therapy Wrap with watered down Trader Joe's TTT
Bentonite clay rinse left in for about 30 minutes
"Leave in" Trader Joe's TTT watered down, "sealed" in with Alikay Naturals Aloe Berry Gel

Was not impressed with the results. I will give it another try tomorrow but this time I'll use the baking soda/conditioner. This also took freakin forever. Not sure if I will have the patience.


----------



## DarkJoy (Sep 28, 2014)

^^^ hopefully it will work for you. It might take a few times. Also it reeeeaallly makes a diff to continue finger detangling during the clay step. And yea. Long process. I'd love to get or done in under 1.5 hours.

I did both the AO and soda/condish and the end results were the same even days after. However, I can control more how much the cuticle opens with  the soda depending on how long its left on.


----------



## roxydeegee (Sep 29, 2014)

This is a labor of love. This treatment gets easier and yet it seems interminably long and complicated. On day 4 now, and day two was when I flipped this into a one night treatment with the help of a heat cap. But today (I began at 9:45pm on Sunday night, now its early Monday at 12:40am - I just finished treatment 4) and I am looking forward to treatment 5 like i need a hole in my head.

But i say to myself "Stay the course. Claim your right to healthy, hydrated lustrous soft hair with some definition and shake"  I've been on my hair journey since 2010.  I have moved from hair that was so starved for attention (GOOD attention - because I had a plethora of mistreatment practices for it big time, because prior to that time - my hair was only for hanging weaves on! LOL)

But I has finally graduated to this Byzantine dance to save my naps - and I believe I am up for that noble task. I owe it to myself.  But man o man, that clay step (MESSY!!)

but one tip, you may be tired and want to rush thru it all..but take the time to detangle. take the time to part that hair like you about to apply a perm to it !  It HELPS immensely.  My mane is not the stuff of legends, but it is pretty legendary how good i'm finally treating it now!

Thank god for this MHM...Already I can finger part my hair (especially when i take the time to follow those steps)


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 29, 2014)

blackbarbie986 said:


> I'm aplish. I started last night but feel a asleep with the clay still in my hair. Didn't do the gel step bc I fell asleep before I made the flax seed but my twist feel coated and a bit hard. Anyone else ever hard their hair feel like this?



I did this on Saturday and on Sunday my hair felt coated


----------



## Guinan (Sep 29, 2014)

I made some more flaxseed gel and I finally have a consistency that I like. I like to use the flaxseed gel when I do my twistouts. I was getting watery results b/c I was re-using the flaxseeds too much and I couldnt gage(sp) how much water to add for already used flaxseeds. What I did this time for the used flaxseeds, was that I used 1 cup of water and if it was still too thick, I added more & more water.


----------



## snoop (Sep 29, 2014)

So I decided to try a modified version of this since I do most other steps anyway.

I'm still skeptical about the baking soda so I skipped the Cherry Lola/Baking soda rinse steps and opted for a clarifying shampoo instead.  I did all other steps.

I finished around noon yesterday and my hair at the roots is still wet this morning.

I've been using clay for the last 2 years, so I've included a before and after of my hair close up.  I think that the difference in how my hair reacted in terms of the clumping is based on two main things 1) separating the strands during the clay wash -- normally I paste it on, but I think that limits how much clumping at the roots I would normally see; 2) the use of heat -- I used a steam cap for the DC and mud wash steps which I think helped a lot.  

One question that I have is how do you tell what percentage hydration your hair is at?  How do you know when it reaches "max" hydration?

** Also, thanks to everyone who replied about the length of their hair.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Sep 29, 2014)

snoop said:


> One question that I have is how do you tell what percentage hydration your hair is at?  How do you know when it reaches "max" hydration?
> 
> ** Also, thanks to everyone who replied about the length of their hair.



Max hydration is root to tip definition when hair has no product.  Most of my strands are from 50 -75%.  My front and nape have taken the longest.

So I switched over to the ACV for a week and have gotten good results.  I think I will reserve the baking soda for Cherry Lola treatments or when I need a boost.  

I also skipped the clay step for my midweek wash and all was well.  I'm washing my hair twice a week.  I think I'm going to do the complete method with the clay once a week and skip it during the midweek wash.

Otherwise all is good.  My next experiment will be using a cream instead of the gel.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2014)

I played around with adding castille soap to my conditioner versus the baking soda. I still need to play around with the ratios. I put in 2 oz of conditioner, 6 oz of water and 1 tsp of castille soap and the ph was 9. Since I wasn't going to DC for a long period, I put in a little acv to bring the ph back down. It ended up somewhere between 7 and 8. I will play around with the ratios to try to get it to 8.

So far I like the mix and it also suds up a bit so I can concentrate on my scalp. The conditioner prevented the major shrinkage I get when I try to use castille soap. I left it on for 20 minutes and it did just fine.

My hair is not progressing quickly probably because I'm not consistent. But my hair is better than it has ever been in my life. Wearing a flat twist out today that is soft and fluffy. I can now use minimal product to keep my hair moisturized.


----------



## Rae81 (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe I did something wrong on Saturday. My hair felt good all the way until I rinsed out the clay that's when it felt coated


----------



## faithVA (Sep 29, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> Maybe I did something wrong on Saturday. My hair felt good all the way until I rinsed out the clay that's when it felt coated



You probably didn't do anything wrong. The clay detoxes the hair and sometimes it may take several applications for the clay to completely remove things from the hair. The coated feeling is product the effect of clay not being able to remove all of the product in the one treatment. As you continue with the clay more and more impurities will be removed and your hair will feel nice and clean.


----------



## SimplyWhole (Sep 29, 2014)

I wonder if I can use KC come clean for step one.  The baking soda makes my scalp itch.


----------



## fluffyforever (Sep 29, 2014)

I haven't don't this in a while since I've been working 70 hour weeks. But I came in to add that even though I have not done the steps since I last posted a week ago, my hair still shows a longer length and the coils still come out after setting my hair. I can't wait to get back into the routine, but I am catching up on much needed rest. 

Also, I'm waiting for ProtectivePrincess on YouTube to come out with her update routine vid.  She stated she had a setback from over manipulating her strands and that the gel was not working for her. I'm eager to know what she is doing to continue her progress. I also don't believe this gel thing and I are ever going to be BFF. But I believe in the reasons behind each step in the method are still gold.

 This process has shown me that I need to clarify more than 1 time every few months and that my hair absorbs watered down conditioner better than straight out the bottle. The clay is definitely needed, but maybe for me only once a week.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 29, 2014)

Not sure if you all saw this:

How to get your wash n go to dry faster/wash n go maintenance
http://maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/08/14/maintaining-your-wash-n-go/

I watched the first video and I really liked it!


----------



## IronButterfly (Sep 30, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Ok I just tried this.  Clarified with AO Swimmers "DCed" under Hair Therapy Wrap with watered down Trader Joe's TTT Bentonite clay rinse left in for about 30 minutes "Leave in" Trader Joe's TTT watered down, "sealed" in with Alikay Naturals Aloe Berry Gel  Was not impressed with the results. I will give it another try tomorrow but this time I'll use the baking soda/conditioner. This also took freakin forever. Not sure if I will have the patience.



Results are not guaranteed when clarifying with anything other than BS or ACV....according to the hmm website.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2014)

SimplyWhole said:


> I wonder if I can use KC come clean for step one.  The baking soda makes my scalp itch.



It is worth a try. You may want to try less baking soda in your mix.

Or for the itching, after the DC but before the mud try spritzing diluted acv on your scalp, massaging it in and rinsing. This can help rebalance the ph of your scalp.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2014)

IronButterfly said:


> Results are not guaranteed when clarifying with anything other than BS or ACV....according to the hmm website.



Results also aren't immediate for everyone. Most people's results are gradual.


----------



## Z-kitty (Sep 30, 2014)

I just started this method yesterday and i'm very optimistic since I was at my wits end with this chronically hard hair.  I started with the Cherry Lola Treat early morning and finally finished the last step around 11pm last night.  I obviously didn't do the last step correctly because my hair is still wet after 15 hours.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Sep 30, 2014)

SOOO I haven't been consist at with this, but jvd been doing it like every other for the past week and a half. My hair only felt and looked amazing after day 1 when I did the cherry Lola treatment. My hair feels dry and I think I'm getting breakage from all the manipulation.


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 30, 2014)

Z-kitty said:


> I just started this method yesterday and i'm very optimistic since I was at my wits end with this chronically hard hair.  I started with the Cherry Lola Treat early morning and finally finished the last step around 11pm last night.  I obviously didn't do the last step correctly because my hair is still wet after 15 hours.



My hair is wet forever too if I airdry. Lol. It's not until day 2 that my curls fall the way I want with no dampness in the back. Aside from my laziness, it's the main reason  I don't do this everyday


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 30, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Not sure if you all saw this:  How to get your wash n go to dry faster/wash n go maintenance http://maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/08/14/maintaining-your-wash-n-go/  I watched the first video and I really liked it!



Omg! This method is the truth. Lol this is the driest my scalp has everrrr been after a wash n go on the first day, which is a great thing!

After applying my gel, I squeezed the excess moisture out, working from root to tip. The center of my head is still kind of damp, but it's a major improvement!!!! 

You'd think after like 2 years natural I would have learned. SMH. Nope. I was always worried squeezing my hair or whatever would cause frizz. But nope. No frizzier than usual.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 30, 2014)

MsEveMarie said:


> SOOO I haven't been consist at with this, but jvd been doing it like every other for the past week and a half. My hair only felt and looked amazing after day 1 when I did the cherry Lola treatment. My hair feels dry and I think I'm getting breakage from all the manipulation.



It is only suggested to do it every 3 days after the first week. And even doing it every day for a week is a suggestion only to speed up the process. Perhaps you are doing it too often.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Sep 30, 2014)

Has anyone seen this review on MHM posted on BGLH?
http://blackgirllonghair.com/2014/09/i-tried-the-max-hydration-method-and-i-liked-it/


----------



## Napp (Sep 30, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Not sure if you all saw this:
> 
> How to get your wash n go to dry faster/wash n go maintenance
> http://maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/08/14/maintaining-your-wash-n-go/
> ...



Thanks for posting this! I just did the roll n tuck method and I hope this can give me multi day hair. I don't use gel though so I wonder how its going to work out.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 1, 2014)

MsEveMarie said:


> SOOO I haven't been consist at with this, but jvd been doing it like every other for the past week and a half. My hair only felt and looked amazing after day 1 when I did the cherry Lola treatment. My hair feels dry and I think I'm getting breakage from all the manipulation.


 

My hair doesnt like too much manipulation either, so I only do this method 2x's a week. You def have to play around with this method. I have switched out a couple of things. Like I still use my herbal essense for my DC and I use Millcreek Botanicals when I need protein. Also, for the shorter version of this method, I combine the ACV and the DC together; to shorten the time. My hair isnt at 100% hydration, but it's gradually getting there.


----------



## 8675309 (Oct 1, 2014)

My hair looks amazing!!! Nothing but compliments from everyone. It's a lengthy process but it's worth it. Glad I found this place


----------



## myfaithrising (Oct 1, 2014)

8675309 said:


> My hair looks amazing!!! Nothing but compliments from everyone. It's a lengthy process but it's worth it. Glad I found this place



Glad you've had good results! !


----------



## IronButterfly (Oct 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Results also aren't immediate for everyone. Most people's results are gradual.



That's mentioned on the website as well alongside "suitable" options for those who don't want to use BS.  I'm also sure I read that for those who wish to deviate from the creator's suggestions are, in effect, no longer practicing MHM.  The creator swears by the results and is quite strict about the procedure.  She goes into detail why.


----------



## Z-kitty (Oct 1, 2014)

Today I did my second wash since I was traveling yesterday. Dare I say that I see visible coils in the sea of frizz that is my hair.  The front is still straight as a board but I will definitely be doing the full 7 days to see if I can coax some definition in this area.  I'm sold on this method and it may become a permanent fixture in my regimen.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 1, 2014)

I cowashed and dare I say that I had a head full of soft small curls with no product


----------



## Pompous Blue (Oct 1, 2014)

fluffyforever said:


> I haven't don't this in a while since I've been working 70 hour weeks. But I came in to add that even though I have not done the steps since I last posted a week ago, my hair still shows a longer length and the coils still come out after setting my hair. I can't wait to get back into the routine, but I am catching up on much needed rest.
> 
> *Also, I'm waiting for ProtectivePrincess on YouTube to come out with her update routine vid. She stated she had a setback from over manipulating her strands and that the gel was not working for her. I'm eager to know what she is doing to continue her progress. I also don't believe this gel thing and I are ever going to be BFF. But I believe in the reasons behind each step in the method are still gold.*
> 
> This process has shown me that I need to clarify more than 1 time every few months and that my hair absorbs watered down conditioner better than straight out the bottle. The clay is definitely needed, but maybe for me only once a week.


 
@fluffyforever
I'm waiting on her next video, too. I've closely watched her progress because my hair is super fine and I modified Steps 4 and 5 after the 1st treatment. After rinsing out the clay, I apply a leave-in conditioner, sealant and light gel. Then I flat twist my hair. I don't dilute any products neither do I do the shaking and raking.....That's a BIG NO NO for my hair.

Here's some notes from her video - 


> [44] Setbacks, Standstill, No Progress. Max Hydration Method
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v9Qh-r8qdFU
> 
> 
> ...


 
She said she hasn’t done the original MHM since the end of August. Once she modified the regimen, her hair is back thriving.

I want to add I've never used KCKT or KCCC. I use products I already have because the majority of them contain the approved ingredients and I saw no need to go out and buy additional products. 

My hair is thriving! I love this method with the modifications I've made.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 1, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I cowashed and dare I say that I had a head full of soft small curls with no product



oooh, I want to see


----------



## Petite One (Oct 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> oooh, I want to see



Co-sign!

And why did I get a message saying I needed to type more characters?!


----------



## myfaithrising (Oct 1, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> I cowashed and dare I say that I had a head full of soft small curls with no product



Yes! So glad the method is working for you! !


----------



## Guinan (Oct 2, 2014)

Doing the modified MHM right now. I'm under my dryer with my ACV & DC. I've had it on for 30mins so far, so ill be rinsing shortly.

I will be wearing a wng tomorrow for the 1st time @ work. After i rinse out the clay, I'm going to apply the gel & sleep with a shower cap on so my hair stays moist & doesn't get flat. Since i was able to thicken my flaxseed gel, i will be using that & eco styler on my edges. Ill defuse in the morning. 

I believe that mahogany curls did that when she had a twa; sleep with a shower cap.

If it turns out ok, I'll post pics 2morrow.


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 3, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Doing the modified MHM right now. I'm under my dryer with my ACV & DC. I've had it on for 30mins so far, so ill be rinsing shortly.  I will be wearing a wng tomorrow for the 1st time @ work. After i rinse out the clay, I'm going to apply the gel & sleep with a shower cap on so my hair stays moist & doesn't get flat. Since i was able to thicken my flaxseed gel, i will be using that & eco styler on my edges. Ill defuse in the morning.  I believe that mahogany curls did that when she had a twa; sleep with a shower cap.  If it turns out ok, I'll post pics 2morrow.



How did you get your gel thicker? Mine came out super thin last time!


----------



## frida1980 (Oct 3, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> How did you get your gel thicker? Mine came out super thin last time!


 Cook it longer. And make sure the seed ratio is 1:4, no lower. Wait until the gel gets so thick that it kind springs back into the spoon instead of pour out. Hard to explain but you'll know it when you see it. Just experiment with it until you get the texture you want.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 3, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> How did you get your gel thicker? Mine came out super thin last time!


 
Exactly like frida1980 said. I cook it thick, but not super thick cause it wont be able to stain. I scoop a small amount each time and strain it and then take my spoon and swirl it around in the strainer to help it get through the strainer. For me, it took me 2-3x's to get enough gel for my hair. But it was worth it. The gel was soooo thick. I still use my eco styler though for my edges.


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 3, 2014)

frida1980 said:


> Cook it longer. And make sure the seed ratio is 1:4, no lower. Wait until the gel gets so thick that it kind springs back into the spoon instead of pour out. Hard to explain but you'll know it when you see it. Just experiment with it until you get the texture you want.



How long do you think you cook it for?


----------



## frida1980 (Oct 3, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> How long do you think you cook it for?



I'd say longer than 15 minutes. But my stove is difficult. Letting it soak before hand also helps.


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 3, 2014)

I personally think there are other ways to achieve the maximum hydration without going through this baking soda and all that stuff. All that manipulation is not even the best for fine hair. And many of the hair strands that I saw in the maximum hydration method looked so fine and thin that I wondered if it would snap off or that it didn't look all that much different to me.

I have fine hi porous hair. And I think getting your hair under a shower with warm water daily or several times a week with a good conditioner will help as well as using a leave in with a humectant. You have to get your hair used to water and once it gets used to it products will react better. Also, yogurt which has lactic acid may also help to smooth the shaft. I used Dr. Bonner's mild unscented baby soap and conditioner daily for three months and my hair did very well and held it's moisture. I no longer have to shampoo like that daily anymore but I do co wash daily and shampoo as needed. I was using Kinky Curly Knot Today as my leave in when my hair was less than a mili inch but now that my hair is more than two inches I find that it makes my hair dry too fast so I have stopped using that and now use the kinky curly spritz and s curl. 

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Pompous Blue (Oct 3, 2014)

I agree @almond eyes.

But not everyone's hair responds to the same things. This MHM has revolutionized my hair's progress.

The problem I had with over-manipulation was Steps 4 and 5. I thought the leave-in and gel application would be a bit much for my super-fine 4C hair. Tried it once and decided not to do it ever again. I might try a wash'ngo when my hair reaches maximum hydration. Because I feel I will not have to manipulate it so much to receive curls. So, I apply my L-IN and style-aid then do a flat twist. I'm still able to see tremendous progress modifying this step. Wash 'N goes were never my goal in trying this method.

So there's no damage/breakage during Steps 1, 2 and 3 because my hair does not tangle as badly as it once did. Detangling is a breeze! Styles stay in longer because of the hydration and definition. I dare say, Imma have success with a roller-set or curl-former set. Can't wait to try those again.


----------



## snoop (Oct 3, 2014)

I tried this method twice this week (not using the cherry lola, baking soda, or ACV for my rinses) and I liked it, but I'm not a wash n go person, especially now that winter is coming.  I've only used water on my hair in the morning to freshen it up and my hair feels soft and nice.  I still have definition at the very ends of each clump and if I stick my fingers into my hair I can feel the definition at the roots as well.  

I think that for me the key to seeing the curls all the way to my roots was separating the hair (i.e. the manipulation) for the clay phase.  I've been doing clay washes regularly for the past few years and so I did already have some clumping.  

I'm wondering if I have been able to retain the moisture from sealing my hair with oil instead of gel and also regular wetting (not just misting) like almond eyes suggested.


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 3, 2014)

snoop said:


> I tried this method twice this week (not using the cherry lola, baking soda, or ACV for my rinses) and I liked it, but I'm not a wash n go person, especially now that winter is coming.  I've only used water on my hair in the morning to freshen it up and my hair feels soft and nice.  I still have definition at the very ends of each clump and if I stick my fingers into my hair I can feel the definition at the roots as well.
> 
> I think that for me the key to seeing the curls all the way to my roots was separating the hair (i.e. the manipulation) for the clay phase.  I've been doing clay washes regularly for the past few years and so I did already have some clumping.
> 
> I'm wondering if I have been able to retain the moisture from sealing my hair with oil instead of gel and also regular wetting (not just misting) like @almond eyes suggested.



I don't know if oil will work best because it may just sit on top of your hair because oil is not a moisturiser but a sealant though oil is great for medium and longer natural hair because it is the ends that benefit. The roots usually have enough sebum. Try and see if something with a bit of aloe, water, oil and glycerin may help. And also try the leave in humectant coming straight out of a shower or serious sink wetting session not just misting.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## snoop (Oct 3, 2014)

almond eyes said:


> I don't know if oil will work best because it may just sit on top of your hair because oil is not a moisturiser but a sealant though oil is great for medium and longer natural hair because it is the ends that benefit. The roots usually have enough sebum. Try and see if something with a bit of aloe, water, oil and glycerin may help. And also try the leave in humectant coming straight out of a shower or serious sink wetting session not just misting.
> 
> Best,
> Almond Eyes



Sorry, what I meant was that my hair feels nicer now than when I do my normal LCO routine.  Generally, my hair doesn't like oil, but I've found some that help with sealing my hair and keeping it soft.  But it doesn't feel as soft as my hair does now not having used any oil for the week.  (Well, I used a quarter sized amount on Monday on top of the gel, but no more after.)

I think with this method you're not supposed to use glycerine or protein and my hair hates aloe. This treatment isn't very different from my regular routine, but I can't figure out why?  I'm wondering if steaming during each step and eliminating the oil to seal makes THAT much of a difference to my hair?


----------



## Guinan (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm not feeling my hair today and my hair smells like feet. I think it was me sleeping with a shower cap on and the mixture of the flaxseed gel. My hair is alittle frizzy but soft. It took me a total of 3.5hrs to do my hair yesterday and I had to rush this morning (over slept) to get it alittle dry. As I was finishing my wng yesterday, I finally realized how the creator of the MHM is able to do her WnG so fast. When I'm applying my leave-in and gel I'm running into tangles b/c I'm not using the pads of my fingers. She kinda glides her fingers in her hair. IDK. I also notice alittle breakage, due to my frustration in trying to rush and finish. I think I'll stick to my twistouts. I just do not like the way my hair and my face looks in a wng. And I get frustrated after all the work that I do for a so-called "wng" and it ends up looking like crap. I know I need to practice doing them more but I'm too frustrated
 I'll post a pic in the next post. 

I think I'll wash my hair this weekend and flat iron it to see if there is any significant damage. IDK


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 3, 2014)

snoop said:


> Sorry, what I meant was that my hair feels nicer now than when I do my normal LCO routine.  Generally, my hair doesn't like oil, but I've found some that help with sealing my hair and keeping it soft.  But it doesn't feel as soft as my hair does now not having used any oil for the week.  (Well, I used a quarter sized amount on Monday on top of the gel, but no more after.)
> 
> I think with this method you're not supposed to use glycerine or protein and my hair hates aloe. This treatment isn't very different from my regular routine, but I can't figure out why?  I'm wondering if steaming during each step and eliminating the oil to seal makes THAT much of a difference to my hair?



My theory is that natural hair unless it is heat damaged already is made up of enough protein so strong protein treatments are overload or unless you are gearing up to use heat protein treatments or too much protein in your products can actually make the hair rough and hard. I guess that is why strong protein never works on my hair. Glycerin and Aloe can act as proteins to some natural heads but they are mild on the protein scale. Now I will say that in my other transitions my hair hated glycerin and aloe but I think that was because my hair at the time was very dry and wasn't fully moisturised with water and I used to just put these products on my hair dry. I don't care for aloe gel too much I find it to be too gloopy. I have gone back to glycerin again in the form of s curl and some water mixed together. And I also use some aloe vera juice in the mix and I spray it on my hair and lightly go through each section of my hair. Then I don't touch my hair again until I wash my hair the next day. I also think it depends on what aloe and glycerin products you are using. Some aloe products have other things that don't make the hair so happy and feel gummy.

Now that my hair health is improving it is liking glycerin and aloe much better but it depends on the products. I still cannot use too much heavy products on my fine hair.

I also find that certain products like henna, mud washes, clays can also act as protein treatments so when washed out the hair can feel hard as well. Perhaps on lo po women not a problem but hi po could be a big one. So too many proteins like the mud wash and then the protein conditioner is protein over load.

Like you said it is a trial and error for everyone's hair. Thanks for sharing.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> oooh, I want to see



Ill cowash tomorrow and take pics


----------



## Guinan (Oct 3, 2014)

Pics of de hair


----------



## MiamiChic (Oct 3, 2014)

So does everyone use water for their clay mix? Or acv?  I noticed some people said their clay mix is watery. Is everyone doing clay masks where your hair is still curly once applied? Because i did a clay mask & my hair was bone straight when i put it in because my mix was rather thick.


----------



## Z-kitty (Oct 4, 2014)

MiamiChic said:


> So does everyone use water for their clay mix? Or acv?  I noticed some people said their clay mix is watery. Is everyone doing clay masks where your hair is still curly once applied? Because i did a clay mask & my hair was bone straight when i put it in because my mix was rather thick.



I use water only for clay and I try to keep it watery so that application is easier.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 4, 2014)

Just read this entire thread & I'm so intrigued...

My mind tells me I don't have time to try this. 
But my hair tells me I don't time NOT to try this...
Hmmm.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Z-kitty (Oct 4, 2014)

I have my 5th co-wash today and can't wait until my 7 days are up.  On the upside my hair is doing great and after suffering through breakage consistently for YEARS it came to a screeching halt two days into the method. 

The one negative is the KCCC caused some serious scalp itch so I switched to flax seed gel and I couldn't be happier.  I'm a CG convert and will be adopting this regimen after Monday to every 3 days.  Loving the simplicity of the products.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Oct 4, 2014)

How much clay do you use for your whole head? Also, what's the water:clay ratio?


----------



## Z-kitty (Oct 4, 2014)

My mix is 1 cup clay to 3 cups water. It's hard to say how much I use in one application.  I had an old 32oz dish detergent bottle that I mixed on Wednesday and after 3 washes I have half left.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 4, 2014)

I did MHM for the first time last night. I like doing everything in one night. My hair feels better but not amazing, but my hair was in a very bad place so I know it will take time to get back. I am just not used to being in hot weather all the time and neither is my hair. I did have less breakage though and tangled hairs slid right out


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 4, 2014)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> How much clay do you use for your whole head? Also, what's the water:clay ratio?



Ratio depends on clay. Bentonite and rhassoul tend to need more water than pink. I make it like pancake mix.  

Just make sure your head us saturated


----------



## myfaithrising (Oct 4, 2014)

MiamiChic said:


> So does everyone use water for their clay mix? Or acv?  I noticed some people said their clay mix is watery. Is everyone doing clay masks where your hair is still curly once applied? Because i did a clay mask & my hair was bone straight when i put it in because my mix was rather thick.


   I use water and my mix is thick like cake batter. I apply until my hair is fully saturated and I separate the curl clumps. My hair is definitely still curly but it hangs a lot because of the weight of all that clay. If you thin your mix a bit it won't pull your hair as much and you should see more of a curl.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 5, 2014)

Y'all I had the best hair day yesterday. I wore a 2nd day WnG using the thicker flax seed gel that I made. All I did in the morning was wet my hair and let it air dry while I got dress and then I diffused it alittle but w/o pulling at it. I think that's how I caused the frizz on Friday when I tried to stretch it.

And when I say, I got sooooo many compliments; it was CRAZY. I met up with my sis yesterday and we had decided to sit outside at starbucks and the white male server came outside and said that I was stunning and that my curls were absolutely beautiful. 

Then me and my sis went to the old navy and three AA ladies stopped me to ask me how I got my hair like this. One lady in particular even said how shiny and healthy it looked!!!!

Then me and my sis went to Bed Bath and Beyond and as we were walking over there a young AA female stopped me to tell me how much she loved my hair. Then when we got inside of the Bed Bath Beyond, two more AA ladies stopped me. When I say that my sis was HEATED, she was heated. She hates natural hair, but she finally did say that my hair did look nice and asked what I did. Now, I have been telling her about the MHM since I started doing it. But whatever.

I know we shouldn't look for people to validate us; but I have NEVER liked the way I looked in a wng. But yesterday I actually felt good about wearing my hair out before the compliments, but I was nervous about letting my sis see me, cause I thought she was going to say how nappy it looks and that I need a perm. But surprisingly she said only positive things. IDK if I'll keep with the Wng's but I can say yesterday was def a good hair day


----------



## Pompous Blue (Oct 5, 2014)

You did that thing, girl!!!

Your WNG is beautiful! I see why you got so many compliments! I would have run up to you too!

Congratulations on your success with the maximum hydration method!


----------



## Joigirl (Oct 5, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Y'all I had the best hair day yesterday. I wore a 2nd day WnG using the thicker flax seed gel that I made. All I did in the morning was wet my hair and let it air dry while I got dress and then I diffused it alittle but w/o pulling at it. I think that's how I caused the frizz on Friday when I tried to stretch it.  And when I say, I got sooooo many compliments; it was CRAZY. I met up with my sis yesterday and we had decided to sit outside at starbucks and the white male server came outside and said that I was stunning and that my curls were absolutely beautiful.  Then me and my sis went to the old navy and three AA ladies stopped me to ask me how I got my hair like this. One lady in particular even said how shiny and healthy it looked!!!!  Then me and my sis went to Bed Bath and Beyond and as we were walking over there a young AA female stopped me to tell me how much she loved my hair. Then when we got inside of the Bed Bath Beyond, two more AA ladies stopped me. When I say that my sis was HEATED, she was heated. She hates natural hair, but she finally did say that my hair did look nice and asked what I did. Now, I have been telling her about the MHM since I started doing it. But whatever.  I know we shouldn't look for people to validate us; but I have NEVER liked the way I looked in a wng. But yesterday I actually felt good about wearing my hair out before the compliments, but I was nervous about letting my sis see me, cause I thought she was going to say how nappy it looks and that I need a perm. But surprisingly she said only positive things. IDK if I'll keep with the Wng's but I can say yesterday was def a good hair day



Your hair looks gorgeous!  Ya'll got me wanting to try a clay rinse, but I know the old pipes in my house cant't take it. Lol


----------



## myfaithrising (Oct 5, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Y'all I had the best hair day yesterday. I wore a 2nd day WnG using the thicker flax seed gel that I made. All I did in the morning was wet my hair and let it air dry while I got dress and then I diffused it alittle but w/o pulling at it. I think that's how I caused the frizz on Friday when I tried to stretch it.  And when I say, I got sooooo many compliments; it was CRAZY. I met up with my sis yesterday and we had decided to sit outside at starbucks and the white male server came outside and said that I was stunning and that my curls were absolutely beautiful.  Then me and my sis went to the old navy and three AA ladies stopped me to ask me how I got my hair like this. One lady in particular even said how shiny and healthy it looked!!!!  Then me and my sis went to Bed Bath and Beyond and as we were walking over there a young AA female stopped me to tell me how much she loved my hair. Then when we got inside of the Bed Bath Beyond, two more AA ladies stopped me. When I say that my sis was HEATED, she was heated. She hates natural hair, but she finally did say that my hair did look nice and asked what I did. Now, I have been telling her about the MHM since I started doing it. But whatever.  I know we shouldn't look for people to validate us; but I have NEVER liked the way I looked in a wng. But yesterday I actually felt good about wearing my hair out before the compliments, but I was nervous about letting my sis see me, cause I thought she was going to say how nappy it looks and that I need a perm. But surprisingly she said only positive things. IDK if I'll keep with the Wng's but I can say yesterday was def a good hair day


Yes, your hair is very nice and very shiny. We put so much effort into our hair it's nice to know that it shows!!


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 5, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Y'all I had the best hair day yesterday. I wore a 2nd day WnG using the thicker flax seed gel that I made. All I did in the morning was wet my hair and let it air dry while I got dress and then I diffused it alittle but w/o pulling at it. I think that's how I caused the frizz on Friday when I tried to stretch it.  And when I say, I got sooooo many compliments; it was CRAZY. I met up with my sis yesterday and we had decided to sit outside at starbucks and the white male server came outside and said that I was stunning and that my curls were absolutely beautiful.  Then me and my sis went to the old navy and three AA ladies stopped me to ask me how I got my hair like this. One lady in particular even said how shiny and healthy it looked!!!!  Then me and my sis went to Bed Bath and Beyond and as we were walking over there a young AA female stopped me to tell me how much she loved my hair. Then when we got inside of the Bed Bath Beyond, two more AA ladies stopped me. When I say that my sis was HEATED, she was heated. She hates natural hair, but she finally did say that my hair did look nice and asked what I did. Now, I have been telling her about the MHM since I started doing it. But whatever.  I know we shouldn't look for people to validate us; but I have NEVER liked the way I looked in a wng. But yesterday I actually felt good about wearing my hair out before the compliments, but I was nervous about letting my sis see me, cause I thought she was going to say how nappy it looks and that I need a perm. But surprisingly she said only positive things. IDK if I'll keep with the Wng's but I can say yesterday was def a good hair day


That hair is da bom!  I just finished day one of the MHM.  What did you do for day 1?


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 5, 2014)

I'm just finishing Day 3 now. I am skipping the clay wash because I am so tired. My hair has been feeling better but still not great. It feels rough many times and that is not like my hair, usually it feels like cotton.

I also did the flaxseed gel and it is too watery  I dont want to wear a wash and go, just seal so I still may be able to use it.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 6, 2014)

Yesterday was day 1 & I'm sold. My hair is already more moisturized and defined. I nearly stopped after the Cherry Lola because I was super impressed... But I went on to clay rinse with Morrocan Red clay (Rhassoul?) and my socks were blown off. Afterward, I left my hair in a simple wng using diluted KCKT, olive oil & fsg. I blotted all of the excess water with a towel. My hair dried sooo much quicker but feels sooo much better. Juicier. Like a while new head of hair.  

My only concern is volume... My twa was definitely softer and more moisturized with great definition but she felt much less plump today. I'm not sure I like that. Nonetheless, I'm going to try to complete the full 7 days. My main goal is to have effortless detangling. Day 1 of MHM is now officially indoctrinated into my HG regimen hall of fame. 


My hair after a normal co-wash with leave-in. 

My hair full of clay, after Cherry Lola on Day 1. 

After clay rinse with leave-in on Day 1.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 6, 2014)

I am one day away from giving up on this method. I am going to use ACV instead of baking soda tonight and going to change the conditioner I use. If my hair doesn't feel better after that then I'm have to stop. My hair doesn't necessarily feel super dry,but very rough.

I will keep the clay wash though. I used to do it a few years ago and stopped when I ran out of clay, but its a great natural option.


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 6, 2014)

On Saturday I did clay first, then acv, deep condition and used kckt and Camilla rose twisting butter and braided it up for a braid out. My braid out is  defined and not dry and ashy looking like it normally does. My scalp also isn't dry and flaky like it normally is in the front. I even scratched it to see if any flakes would come up and nothing did.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 6, 2014)

Cattypus1 said:


> That hair is da bom! I just finished day one of the MHM. What did you do for day 1?


 
For day 1: I rinsed out the DC and then applied my clay. Left the clay on for about 30mins and rinsed in the shower. While in the shower I fingered detangled and applied my leave-in. Then once out of the shower I applied my flaxseed gel.

On day 2 and 3, I just wet my hair and let it air dry. I only do this method 1-2x's a week.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 6, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> I am one day away from giving up on this method. I am going to use ACV instead of baking soda tonight and going to change the conditioner I use. If my hair doesn't feel better after that then I'm have to stop. My hair doesn't necessarily feel super dry,but very rough.
> 
> I will keep the clay wash though. I used to do it a few years ago and stopped when I ran out of clay, but its a great natural option.


 
What kind of conditioner were you using and which one are you switching too. I still used my herbal essense conditioner but yesterday tried the approved conditioner; Tressume.

After each step, how does your hair look and feel? For me, that's how I was able to tell what needed to go or stay. At first I thought the clay needed to go b/c it left my hair feeling dry; but after I use the clay, my hair responds better to the products after the clay.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 6, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Yesterday was day 1 & I'm sold. My hair is already more moisturized and defined. I nearly stopped after the Cherry Lola because I was super impressed... But I went on to clay rinse with Morrocan Red clay (Rhassoul?) and my socks were blown off. Afterward, I left my hair in a simple wng using diluted KCKT, olive oil & fsg. I blotted all of the excess water with a towel. My hair dried sooo much quicker but feels sooo much better. Juicier. Like a while new head of hair.
> 
> My only concern is volume... My twa was definitely softer and more moisturized with great definition but she felt much less plump today. I'm not sure I like that. Nonetheless, I'm going to try to complete the full 7 days. My main goal is to have effortless detangling. Day 1 of MHM is now officially indoctrinated into my HG regimen hall of fame.
> 
> ...


 
Your hair came out beautifully


----------



## Guinan (Oct 6, 2014)

Rae81 said:


> On Saturday I did clay first, then acv, deep condition and used kckt and Camilla rose twisting butter and braided it up for a braid out. My braid out is defined and not dry and ashy looking like it normally does. My scalp also isn't dry and flaky like it normally is in the front. I even scratched it to see if any flakes would come up and nothing did.


 
That's an interesting alternative to the method. Is there a reason/benefit to doing the clay 1st?

I may have to try it too see if my hair likes that. When I do the shorter version of this I apply my ACV and DV together and my hair still responds well.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 6, 2014)

pelohello said:


> What kind of conditioner were you using and which one are you switching too. I still used my herbal essense conditioner but yesterday tried the approved conditioner; Tressume.
> 
> After each step, how does your hair look and feel? For me, that's how I was able to tell what needed to go or stay. At first I thought the clay needed to go b/c it left my hair feeling dry; but after I use the clay, my hair responds better to the products after the clay.



I'm using Aussie 3 min miracle but that's the only thing I really have right now. I'm in the DR and crecepelo is cheap here so I'll pick that up today. The only time my hair feels good is after the first step.


----------



## KinkyRN (Oct 6, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> I'm using Aussie 3 min miracle but that's the only thing I really have right now. I'm in the DR and crecepelo is cheap here so I'll pick that up today. The only time my hair feels good is after the first step.


Your hair may feel dry until all of the "bad ingredients " are removed from your strands. Although the Aussie is good it is full of cones. Also check the ingredients in the crecepelo I think there is a new formula and the old one is the MHM approved formula.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using LHCF


----------



## MiamiChic (Oct 6, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> I am one day away from giving up on this method. I am going to use ACV instead of baking soda tonight and going to change the conditioner I use. If my hair doesn't feel better after that then I'm have to stop. My hair doesn't necessarily feel super dry,but very rough.
> 
> I will keep the clay wash though. I used to do it a few years ago and stopped when I ran out of clay, but its a great natural option.



The first time I used BS, the next day my hair was HARD. So I ran & thoroughly rinsed my hair and then threw a whole bunch of moisturizing conditioners on it. Afterwards my hair was back to normal. I think its very easy to leave some BS in your hair accidentally. SO make sure your hair is thoroughly rinsed and deep conditioned.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Oct 6, 2014)

Thank you all for your input. I think I'm officially giving up on the original method and I'm trying to work through an alternative.

Since it seems that were just loosening the curl pattern and detoxifying the strands to absorb more moisture, is it ok to do the following instead?

1. Deep conditioning with the cherry lola treatment (minus the baking soda), as the lactic acid in the yogurt will loosen the curl and the other ingredients will impart tons of moisture into the strands.
2. Detox with the mud wash.
3. Apply leave in condish
4. Gel + style


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 6, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Your hair came out beautifully



Thanks! I've been drooling over yours  

How do you like the Tresemmé? I'm tempted to try it since it's so cheap. The regular Tresemme Naturals everyone else raved about didn't do much for me...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Pompous Blue (Oct 6, 2014)

bronzephoenix Your hair looks great! You had great success. What definition and shine!

cutiebe2 I agree with KinkyRN. Don't give up yet!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 6, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Thanks! I've been drooling over yours
> 
> How do you like the Tresemmé? I'm tempted to try it since it's so cheap. The regular Tresemme Naturals everyone else raved about didn't do much for me...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
I REALLY like it. I had a difficult time finding the "approved" one. But I finally found it. I wish I would have bought two bottles though It might be better than my Herbal Essence. But I'll wait until I use the whole bottle before making that claim.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 6, 2014)

MsEveMarie said:


> Thank you all for your input. I think I'm officially giving up on the original method and I'm trying to work through an alternative.
> 
> Since it seems that were just loosening the curl pattern and detoxifying the strands to absorb more moisture, is it ok to do the following instead?
> 
> ...


 
I could be wrong, but I think it's the cherry lola treatment (if needed) then DC. I think you still need to DC with one of the approved moisturizing conditioners. I dont do the cherry lola so I'm not too sure. I do:

1. ACV w/water for 15min
2. DC over night or for 30min if I'm doing the shorter version
3. Clay for 15min
4. Leave-in and gel

If I need protein, I use Mill-creek botanicals before step 1. I think the Cherry Lola is if you need protein. At least that's how I took it.


----------



## Rae81 (Oct 6, 2014)

pelohello said:


> That's an interesting alternative to the method. Is there a reason/benefit to doing the clay 1st?
> 
> I may have to try it too see if my hair likes that. When I do the shorter version of this I apply my ACV and DV together and my hair still responds well.



I did it that way just to try it out


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 6, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I REALLY like it. I had a difficult time finding the "approved" one. But I finally found it. I wish I would have bought two bottles though It might be better than my Herbal Essence. But I'll wait until I use the whole bottle before making that claim.



Great! I might have to track some down. I just ran out of KCKT and clay so I need my next move to be real economical...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 6, 2014)

pelohello said:


> That's an interesting alternative to the method. Is there a reason/benefit to doing the clay 1st?




You didn't ask me but, I think clay is a better clarifier than BS or ACV. At least for me it is, so I prefer it first for my transitioning hair. But clay provides better definition on natural hair than BS/ACV, making it a better final "wash". If you're not doing a wash and go, clay first may work better.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 6, 2014)

Can I add hibiscus powder to my clay mix?


----------



## MsEveMarie (Oct 6, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I could be wrong, but I think it's the cherry lola treatment (if needed) then DC. I think you still need to DC with one of the approved moisturizing conditioners. I dont do the cherry lola so I'm not too sure. I do:  1. ACV w/water for 15min 2. DC over night or for 30min if I'm doing the shorter version 3. Clay for 15min 4. Leave-in and gel  If I need protein, I use Mill-creek botanicals before step 1. I think the Cherry Lola is if you need protein. At least that's how I took it.



Maybe I need more protein then? I'm just picking from the steps my hair reacted well too. It looked great both times I did the CLT and looked a hot dry mess when I did just a regular baking soda or acv rinse on the remaining days. I was hoping I could keep the CLT as step 1 and just take out the baking soda, since it would be too damaging. Maybe take out the egg as well, to prevent protein overload.


----------



## Cattypus1 (Oct 6, 2014)

After day 1, I didn't use gel to finish, I used my Wen styling cream and Design Essentials foam to do 2-strand twists.  I haven't taken them down yet so it will be day 4 before it gets wet again.  I was sold after the CLT but if there was any doubt, the clay was the sauce!  I've been massaging my scalp with some oil and finishing with super skinny.  I'm going to roll with a Twistout tomorrow and see where I land.  I don't have the time or he inclination to do a 7-day stretch.  It will probably take we several weeks to get all that in.  I hope my Twistout looks good enough for pics, it's almost time for my 5-month post BC pic.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm so mad at myself... Today is day 3 & everything was going great. I decided to be a little rebellious and use Garnier Pure Clean for my wng. Not until after I finished did I peel a sticker from the back of the tube revealing Glycerin as the 3rd ingredient... 

I live in a pretty dry climate: 92F today with a dew point of 53. I wanted this to last at least another day before washing, but I'm afraid this glycerin will suck all of my progress out into the atmosphere. 

Should I be concerned although the gel cast has already been formed??? TIA

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## 8675309 (Oct 6, 2014)

Day 5 was completed this morning . I'm still loving it! I haven't altered the original recipe much. I do add acv and oils  to my clay mask. It helps it go on better. Here's a pic of my hair from tonight after a very long day with a few hrs outside.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 7, 2014)

Z-kitty said:


> My mix is 1 cup clay to 3 cups water. It's hard to say how much I use in one application.  I had an old 32oz dish detergent bottle that I mixed on Wednesday and after 3 washes I have half left.




My premixed clay starts smelling funky after a few days. Anyone else experience this?    My proportions are about the same, 1 part Aztec healing clay, 3 parts water. I now mix as needed.


----------



## Z-kitty (Oct 7, 2014)

Nightingale said:


> My premixed clay starts smelling funky after a few days. Anyone else experience this?    My proportions are about the same, 1 part Aztec healing clay, 3 parts water. I now mix as needed.



I Have  allergy issues and can hardly smell so mine could be bad.  Off to check.


----------



## Pompous Blue (Oct 7, 2014)

Nightingale said:


> My premixed clay starts smelling funky after a few days. Anyone else experience this? My proportions are about the same, 1 part Aztec healing clay, 3 parts water. I now mix as needed.


@Nightingale
I use the original MHM recipe and get 4 uses out of it. After mixing it, I store it immediately in the refrigerator and scoop out only the amount I need for each use.

Are you refrigerating the unsed clay?

Mine is lasting about 1 - 1 1/2 weeks in the refrigerator. No odd smells or change in color.


----------



## KinkyRN (Oct 7, 2014)

From what i understand ACV is for high porosity and BS is for low porosity. I have read that if you use the baking soda and your hair feels rough /dry to do a quick ACV rinse and it will bring it back to normal.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Oct 7, 2014)

Nightingale said:


> My premixed clay starts smelling funky after a few days. Anyone else experience this?    My proportions are about the same, 1 part Aztec healing clay, 3 parts water. I now mix as needed.



Yass, mine's started smelling funky. I thought i was doing something wrong.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Oct 7, 2014)

I tried this method yesterday! 








It definitely gave me the best wash and go I have ever had since going natural (I'd actually wear this out of the house), but I wonder if it was solely the clay mask because I didn't see much of a difference in my hair until I got to that step. The clarifying and DC left my hair feeling the way it usually does . 

I think I am going to try just using the clay today. (fingers crossed I get the same results)


----------



## Guinan (Oct 7, 2014)

MsEveMarie said:


> Maybe I need more protein then? I'm just picking from the steps my hair reacted well too. It looked great both times I did the CLT and looked a hot dry mess when I did just a regular baking soda or acv rinse on the remaining days. I was hoping I could keep the CLT as step 1 and just take out the baking soda, since it would be too damaging. Maybe take out the egg as well, to prevent protein overload.


 

I think if your hair is responding well to it then dont fix what's not broken. However, if you notice matting and a stiffness to your hair then you will know that you have too much protein. I think if you are doing the CLT regularly then you need to follow-up with some moisture. Protein overload is a b**ch to correct.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 7, 2014)

I LOVE seeing the pics and testimonies of this method: regardless if good or bad. It keeps me motivated to keep at this method.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 7, 2014)

Well I tried this again last night, following everything to a T. After the BS it felt great, of course because of the pH of the baking soda. After the conditioner it felt good too. After the clay rinse my hair felt rough again and when I woke up the same thing. This method is just not for me. I will say that my breaking/shedding has stopped in its tracks which may be due to the CLM so I will do that every few months. I have learned that because I have thin/fine hair and my hair is not low porosity, I can't do everything. I will be keeping the clay and doing my wash similar to Naptural85. I also worry about pH balance so I will be using ACV or AVJ. I also think this showed me I need to be washing more often to insert more moisture into my hair so instead of washing once a week like I am used to I will add 1 or 2 co-washes.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 7, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> I'm so mad at myself... Today is day 3 & everything was going great. I decided to be a little rebellious and use Garnier Pure Clean for my wng. Not until after I finished did I peel a sticker from the back of the tube revealing Glycerin as the 3rd ingredient...  I live in a pretty dry climate: 92F today with a dew point of 53. I wanted this to last at least another day before washing, but I'm afraid this glycerin will suck all of my progress out into the atmosphere.   Should I be concerned although the gel cast has already been formed??? TIA  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



2nd day hair looking & feeling good so far  
Im experiencing remarkably reduced dry time. Which is great. This is also my first time ever having shakable hair after 100% dry at this length. I know it's due to MHM.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## MsEveMarie (Oct 7, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I think if your hair is responding well to it then dont fix what's not broken. However, if you notice matting and a stiffness to your hair then you will know that you have too much protein. I think if you are doing the CLT regularly then you need to follow-up with some moisture. Protein overload is a b**ch to correct.



Yep, that sucker dried my hair out this time - as I was applying it  It was great in the end though, my curls were the most defined they ever been. I'm definitely cutting out the CLT/clarifying step and just going to do the mud wash and DC/leave in. I also may add some oil under my gel.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 7, 2014)

Im done with the baking soda on the regular. Here's why and keep in mind my hair is a highly porous ultra fine cotton ball 4c and I am am occasional eczema sufferer:

Used a clarifying & chelating shampoo for over a week when I first started 3ish weeks ago. Had no troubles. Great moisture retention and definition that lasted a few days.

Used baking  soda same amount of time, exact products. Actually I only used 1 TEASPOON, much less than her recommended recipe. The rest I followed to the "T".

Extremely itchy and sore PLUS dry arse scalp. Its been since Friday,  which was the last baking soda application, and I still have hot spots (extra warm scalp to the touch) and itchy patches.  This is NOT a typical eczema flair which never had hot spots and sharp itchy pains. Its pure scalp irritation. 

Dryer hair results over time. When I first switched over my curls was poppin and moisture with using the swimmers shampoo was up. So a simple cowash gave easy definition that lasted. That pretty much died over these last few days 

If I decide to continue mhm baking soda is out. I will not use acv either as that tends to close my cuticle. I will stick to AO Swimmers Shampoo.

Also I seem to have better luck with unapproved products that have glycerin (the As I Am line). These kinky curly products do nothing for my hair but make white sticky residue.

No need to be a purist with these bandwagons. Just stick to products that you know agrees with your body and hair.

Thats all I have to say...


----------



## fluffyforever (Oct 7, 2014)

ProtectivePrincess on YouTube has a new video up with her new routine:

1) clay rinse 
2) add conditioner as a leave in. detangle and steam. Does not rinse out. 
3) seal with oil, butter, cream, etc.

She has being doing this modified routine for 1.5 months and says it has helped her overcome her setback.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 8, 2014)

Pompous Blue said:


> @Nightingale
> I use the original MHM recipe and get 4 uses out of it. After mixing it, I store it immediately in the refrigerator and scoop out only the amount I need for each use.
> 
> Are you refrigerating the unsed clay?
> ...



Now I feel foolish. I didn't think to refrigerate the leftover clay.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Oct 8, 2014)

fluffyforever said:


> ProtectivePrincess on YouTube has a new video up with her new routine:
> 
> 1) clay rinse
> 2) add conditioner as a leave in. detangle and steam. Does not rinse out.
> ...



I've been doing this for two weeks. It needs a name because I think this could be a great alternative to the full mhm. I don't plan to go back to the full mhm because I get the exact same results but in 1/3 to 1/4 of the time (referring to the method/hair wash)

Eta: oops. Still waking up. I do the below routine and get the same results as mhm

1. Clay rinse (clay mix includes 1/3 cup bentonite clay, 1.5 tbsp avocado oil, 1 cup ACV). I leave it on for 20-30 minutes with cap
2. Add conditioner.  Scrunch hair to remove excess water. Add avocado oil. Rinse some out with very cold water. Scrunch hair to remove excess water.
3. Add gel


----------



## Guinan (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm washing my hair tonight and I will def be trying the even shorter Method. 

So far I have gotten 4 days out of my wng!!!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 9, 2014)

So I tried the even shorter version of the MHM and I LOVE IT!! I applied my ACV and clay and left that on for 30mins. I then rinsed in the shower and applied my leave-in in the shower. I then did my WnG. The only part that took long was the dry time. I sat under my dryer for about an hour and a half and it left me about 90% dry.

I had planned on using some conditioner, cause I thought that the clay was going to dry my hair but it didnt. My hair was very soft.

I ran out of flaxseed gel so I had to use my eco styler for the front half my my hair. It turned out great b/c I diluted the gel with water, so it wasnt as thick.


----------



## 8675309 (Oct 9, 2014)

I did a modified version before work this morning. I skipped the clay step. I cowshed with baking soda, used my KCKT and KCCC. My hair looks great. SO I thinK i'll start doing that during the week and do the fully MHM on weekends.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 9, 2014)

Glad to hear that Protective Princess finally put out her new vid.

My update: As a transitioner, I'm just experimenting to see what will work once I'm fully natural. I flat ironed 2 wks ago and haven't washed yet (yay dry shampoo! ). 

I can see that the 3 step version (clay, condition/l-i, gel) has promise, but I really loved my hair after the ACV rinse, so Idk... I'll keep it as an option.

DarkJoy, I only used the bs option once. I had never used it before and my relaxed hair (my ends) has always been highly porous, I just didn't think it was a good choice. I could see it causing trouble. I only used it that once to see how it acted on my natural hair.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 10, 2014)

Finger detangling is a breeze now!!! I ran out of clay so I just did an ACV rinse and cowash tonight. I'm loving it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Pompous Blue (Oct 10, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> *Glad to hear that Protective Princess finally put out her new vid.*


I love her hair in that video! My twist-outs are close to being that defined ALL DAY LONG. Which is a miracle for me. But I still do the full version without the STEP 4 and 5 application with the wash and go. I apply leave-in, gel and flat twist. BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Guinan (Oct 10, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> Glad to hear that Protective Princess finally put out her new vid.
> 
> My update: As a transitioner, I'm just experimenting to see what will work once I'm fully natural. I flat ironed 2 wks ago and haven't washed yet (yay dry shampoo! ).
> 
> ...


 
I really like the ACV too. Someone in this thread suggested combining the ACV and the clay together. I tried that on Wed and my hair responded well.


----------



## ResultsMayVary (Oct 10, 2014)

I love how everyone tweaks this method to work for them! I have noticed my hair feels amazing right after the clay mask (it feels moisturized and clean) When I add the leave in, it still feels soft, just not as great as when the clay was rinsed off. I am tempted to make the clay mask my final step but I am worried if I seal and go, I may experience dryness or breakage later. 

Has anyone tried using the clay mask as their final step?


----------



## Guinan (Oct 10, 2014)

ResultsMayVary said:


> I love how everyone tweaks this method to work for them! I have noticed my hair feels amazing right after the clay mask (it feels moisturized and clean) When I add the leave in, it still feels soft, just not as great as when the clay was rinsed off. I am tempted to make the clay mask my final step but I am worried if I seal and go, I may experience dryness or breakage later.
> 
> Has anyone tried using the clay mask as their final step?


 
Based on the regular MHM, the clay is supposed to be last. When I stick to the regular MHM, I do the clay last; however when I'm doing a midweek wash I began using ACV and the clay together. 

I havent experience any breakage from doing the clay last.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Oct 10, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I really like the ACV too. Someone in this thread suggested combining the ACV and the clay together. I tried that on Wed and my hair responded well.



I honestly don't think the separate ACV and clay steps are necessary.  Even for facial masks people recommend combining the clay and ACV (which is why I use the same mix to do a facial mask while I'm washing my hair now ). I dare anyone to try iy this way if they don't have time to spend on doing the full mhm. You might even get better results.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 10, 2014)

preciouslove0x said:


> I honestly don't think the separate ACV and clay steps are necessary.  Even for facial masks people recommend combining the clay and ACV (which is why I use the same mix to do a facial mask while I'm washing my hair now ). I dare anyone to try iy this way if they don't have time to spend on doing the full mhm. You might even get better results.



You know what? I totally thought about that... Do you do the dc before or after?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cutiebe2 (Oct 10, 2014)

what is the ratio of ACV to water that you are are using when you add it do your clay mix?


----------



## preciouslove0x (Oct 10, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> You know what? I totally thought about that... Do you do the dc before or after?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I've done it before and after and still alternate between the two. I receive the same soft and moisturized results. The key is in the clay mix in my opinion.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Oct 10, 2014)

cutiebe2 said:


> what is the ratio of ACV to water that you are are using when you add it do your clay mix?



1 cup ACV.  I only add water if I want to use a plastic Applicator bottle to apply it. Adding oil is important though

I'm glad I decided to tweak the method because I was immediately discouraged after completing it the first time. Not because it didn't work because it definitely did! It's the best thing I've done for my hair since I cut my hair off to .5 inch back in '09. The issue was that it wasn't practical. At all. Even doing it only every other day. I don't know about anyone else but it took me 2.5 hours (with the alternative dc step) from start to finish with my 4b low density bsl hair. No bueno. Not anymore though! 

eta: If you add water I'd recommend it being only 1/3 of the liquid. So 1/3 water and 2/3 ACV.  Try it on your face first though. Leave it on for 15 minutes and rinse. In my experience the way your face reacts to the clay mix is how your hair will react. Compare two different ratios on your face. Go with the ratio that leaves your face the softest.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 12, 2014)

Last night I didn't do the ACV rinse prior to applying my DC. When I rinse this conditioner out, I plan on doing the clay and will add the ACV to the clay. 

I don't think I'm going to do WnG's this week. I think I'm going to wear some twists under a hat and then take them out on Thursday.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Oct 12, 2014)

Just checking in ladies.  I did the method using ACV and skipping the clay step.   I'm still using the tressemme and the. I'll be back on the Trader's Joes.   I used Blue Roze beauty's flaxseed cream gel and Hello Curły as my stylers.

I'm going to do a twistout sometime next week.  I feel like I'm relearning how to do them now since I haven't been satisfied with one since I started the method.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 12, 2014)

crimsonpeach
How do you like the Blue Roze beauty's flaxseed cream gel and Hello Curły as your stylers. They are on my black friday wishlist.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Oct 13, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> crimsonpeach How do you like the Blue Roze beauty's flaxseed cream gel and Hello Curły as your stylers. They are on my black friday wishlist.



The flaxseed cream gel wasn't enough to define all my curls particularly the stubborn nape and bang areas but with Hello Curly left my hair soft and not as crunchy when I use Hello Curly alone. Gave me the best wash and go so far.

Hello Curly defines my hair the best but I don't get as big hair as I do when I use KCCC.  Hello Curly is my staple so far.  The alikay natural gels are next on my "to try" list.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 13, 2014)

crimsonpeach
Have u tried a twist out or braid out with the flaxseed cream gel? If so was your hair defined?


----------



## crimsonpeach (Oct 13, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> crimsonpeach Have u tried a twist out or braid out with the flaxseed cream gel? If so was your hair defined?



I'm planning on using it for a twistout this week.  I'll post my thoughts when I do.


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 14, 2014)

I've been adding a splash of ACV to my clay mix like some folks suggested, and I've been much happier with the results. Before, the clay step was causing me problems: it felt drier and just unhappy. With the ACV my hair feels soft after, and the mix has greater spreadability. 

Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> I've been adding a splash of ACV to my clay mix like some folks suggested, and I've been much happier with the results. Before, the clay step was causing me problems: it felt drier and just unhappy. With the ACV my hair feels soft after, and the mix has greater spreadability.
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion!



I have been doing the same and I agree. My mix is now smoother and does go on much smoother. I am also not experiencing as much dryness as before but I still only leave it on for 15 minutes. I still plan to switch to rhassoul clay or pink clay because I hear they are even better.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 14, 2014)

faithVA. AJellyCake
So you guys are using acv in the first and third step?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2014)

[USER=374975 said:
			
		

> SpiceUpMyHair[/USER];20660511]faithVA. AJellyCake
> So you guys are using acv in the first and third step?



I've switched my first step. I'm using castille soap in step 1. I am using acv maybe 1/8 tsp in my clay mix. I'm low porosity so in the future I may alternate between baking soda and castille soap but for not just doing the castille soap.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 14, 2014)

Do any of you guys do the LCO method with it as well?


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 14, 2014)

faithVA
Do Castile soap open up your hair's cuticle layer?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2014)

[USER=374975 said:
			
		

> SpiceUpMyHair[/USER];20660581]faithVA
> Do Castile soap open up your hair's cuticle layer?



Yes but for me not as much as the baking soda. My castille soap has a ph of 10 so I add just a bit to my conditioner mixture to get it between an 8 and a 9. 

The baking soda seems to open my cuticles more but also more than I think it needs to. If I let the baking soda sit on my hair for 20 minutes, my hair starts to tangle which is a sign that my cuticles have lifted too much. Using castille soap doesn't seem to lift as much but enough for the conditioning step.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> Do any of you guys do the LCO method with it as well?



I guess I could say that I do. I use the kknt for the L step. I use Camille Rose Almond Jai for the C step and I just use whatever oil for the O step. Put I only put the oil on after I finish styling. This is my fall regimen. In the spring I will probably just stick with the gel because it does seem to seal better. I just don't think its enough for the winter for my hair.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 14, 2014)

Thank you faithVA you have been very informative. Which Castile soap do u use btw?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> Thank you faithVA you have been very informative. Which Castile soap do u use btw?



I think its Dr. Bronners Almond. I've had it for years and finally found a use for it. I tried to shampoo with it but it turned my hair into a brillo pad.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 14, 2014)

faithVA 
Do u dilute the Castile soap? And does it remove the product from the LCO or gel cast out of your hair?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 14, 2014)

[USER=374975 said:
			
		

> SpiceUpMyHair[/USER];20660889]faithVA
> Do u dilute the Castile soap? And does it remove the product from the LCO or gel cast out of your hair?



I use about 2 oz of conditioner to 6 oz of water and then put in about 1/2 tsp to 1 tsp of castille soap. I add water if it is to thick depending on the conditioner. But I use ph strips to measure to make sure my ph is between 8 and 9. I haven't made enough batches to have the ratios nailed down. 

My hair doesn't hold a lot of product for whatever reason. Maybe because I touch my hair too much during the week  And I don't use a lot of oils or butter. Both the baking soda mix and the castille soap mix remove product from my hair fairly well. I don't have a layer of product on my hair when I do the conditioning step. If I feel like my hair needs extra, I rinse and wash my hair with the castille soap mixture like I would with a regular shampoo.


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 14, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> faithVA. AJellyCake So you guys are using acv in the first and third step?



I'm using baking soda and conditioner in the first step. I add ACV just to the last step.


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 15, 2014)

faithVA how long does it take for your cuticles to open up using the castille soap? This regimen would be easier for me if I didn't have to wait as long doing the first step.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2014)

[USER=322545 said:
			
		

> AJellyCake[/USER];20663825]faithVA how long does it take for your cuticles to open up using the castille soap? This regimen would be easier for me if I didn't have to wait as long doing the first step.



I really don't know. I leave it on for 30 minutes because I have other things to do. When I used the baking soda it only took 15 minutes. Does it take your hair longer than 15 minutes with the baking soda? The baking soda opens my cuticles more and probably faster than the castille soap.

Do you heat your conditioner? Perhaps you can shorten your first step anyway and just heat your conditioner. I found that heating my conditioner helped open my cuticles even when I used ACV for the first step.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 15, 2014)

faithVA
When u use acv do u use it with conditioner or just acv and water in the 1:1 ratio?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 15, 2014)

[USER=374975 said:
			
		

> SpiceUpMyHair[/USER];20664177]faithVA
> When u use acv do u use it with conditioner or just acv and water in the 1:1 ratio?



I just use ACV with water. I probably do more like a 1:2 ratio, ACV to water. I've never tried the 1:1. Was planning on it but tried the castille soap first and liked it. I may try the 1:1 before the year is over.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Oct 15, 2014)

Haven't done a cherry lola treatment in forever.  Did one last night and got great results.  Definitely cut down on some of my most stubborn frizz.

I have yet to do the modified cherry lola the method calls for. I've always stuck to the original method.


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 15, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I really don't know. I leave it on for 30 minutes because I have other things to do. When I used the baking soda it only took 15 minutes. Does it take your hair longer than 15 minutes with the baking soda? The baking soda opens my cuticles more and probably faster than the castille soap.  Do you heat your conditioner? Perhaps you can shorten your first step anyway and just heat your conditioner. I found that heating my conditioner helped open my cuticles even when I used ACV for the first step.



I can get good results after 15 minutes I think, but I noticeably better results if I leave it on for longer. 

I haven't tried hearing the conditioner itself but I used to use heating caps a lot before MHM.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 16, 2014)

[USER=322545 said:
			
		

> AJellyCake[/USER];20667411]I can get good results after 15 minutes I think, but I noticeably better results if I leave it on for longer.
> 
> I haven't tried hearing the conditioner itself but I used to use heating caps a lot before MHM.



I've always used some type of heating cap but found that heating the conditioner worked much better than using a heating cap. Now I combine them. 

Try doing the 15 minutes and heating the conditioner and see how that works for you.


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 16, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I've always used some type of heating cap but found that heating the conditioner worked much better than using a heating cap. Now I combine them.  Try doing the 15 minutes and heating the conditioner and see how that works for you.



Will do. Thanks! How do you heat your conditioner?


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 17, 2014)

4c hair with the clay step

Or maybe my hair has never been 4c


----------



## crimsonpeach (Oct 17, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> @crimsonpeach
> Have u tried a twist out or braid out with the flaxseed cream gel? If so was your hair defined?


 
Just took out my twists using the Flaxseed cream gel.  I did get defined soft hair.  It's very light for a cream (more like a lotion) so if have very thirsty hair this might not be the best for you.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2014)

[USER=322545 said:
			
		

> AJellyCake[/USER];20670345]Will do. Thanks! How do you heat your conditioner?



I usually just throw it in the microwave. But you can also put the container in some hot water. That takes longer so you have to prepare ahead of time. If you dilute your conditioner then you can add hot water to it.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 17, 2014)

[USER=367733 said:
			
		

> Adiatasha[/USER];20673317]View attachment 280173
> 
> 4c hair with the clay step
> 
> Or maybe my hair has never been 4c



I would say you were never a 4c. That's pretty much what Pinkecube is trying to say. 4 type hair can be so dehydrated you really can't tell what it is until you hydrate it.


----------



## deborah11 (Oct 17, 2014)

I am reading through this thread, slowly because it is long.  It occurred to me to ask if this method is only for those with natural hair.  Will it work for texlaxed or relaxed hair?  About 3 months ago I slightly texlaxed my hair (linage for 10 minutes).  It still looks natural when I wash it and I have to flat iron it to get it straight. When I wash it it is clearly an afro.  please advise because no need to continue reading the thread if I this method is not for my hair.  Thanks.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 18, 2014)

Completed day #1 of mhm today. I didn't notice a dramatic difference but that  could be because I just removed a weave install which I had in for about 10 weeks. My hair loved the cherry Lola treatment though


----------



## Blairx0 (Oct 19, 2014)

I have been curious about this method. Do you ladies think it is worth trying if you are not suffering with frizz or undefinded curls? My hair can be super frizzy in yhe rootes or not depending on if I use conmerical or natural products respectively.

If yours hair isn't frizzy , dry or otherwise giving you a hard time do you think this method is a good fit?


----------



## Guinan (Oct 19, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I would say you were never a 4c. That's pretty much what Pinkecube is trying to say. 4 type hair can be so dehydrated you really can't tell what it is until you hydrate it.



This is sooo true. I always thought I was in the 3's, but since doing this method I noticed that i am mainly in the 4`s


----------



## Guinan (Oct 19, 2014)

So, I DC overnight and now I have the ACV/Clay in my hair. After I washed the DC out, my hair was VERY frizzy. But I know why. I didn't do my mid week MHM, I used a non-approved leave-in and I use eco styler gel. We'll see how my curls are after the clay/ACV.

I plan on doing the same this week; using the non-approved products. For my leave-in this week I used Alafia shea butter and for my gel I will be re-using the eco styler gel. If I were going to wear a WnG this week I would have followed the method to the T, but b/c I'm using curlformers this week; it's ok. On the plus side I diluted the eco styler gel so that it's not as thick. I think my alternate leave-in is fine to use. I really do believe it was the eco styler gel that's causing the frizz. I looked at the ingredients and it has hydrolyzed protein and glycerin.  I was going to buy one of the approved gels but I just cant see myself paying 13 for a watered down gel. I need to make some more flaxseed gel, but I've been sooo lazy.


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 19, 2014)

This method takes forever and a day. How do you ladies do this every single day? I quit after day 1.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2014)

[USER=328439 said:
			
		

> Blairx0[/USER];20679619]I have been curious about this method. Do you ladies think it is worth trying if you are not suffering with frizz or undefinded curls? My hair can be super frizzy in yhe rootes or not depending on if I use conmerical or natural products respectively.
> 
> If yours hair isn't frizzy , dry or otherwise giving you a hard time do you think this method is a good fit?



I would say just try it once. You have nothing to lose. You may end up with a better roller set.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> Froreal3;20680207[/USER]]This method takes forever and a day. How do you ladies do this every single day? I quit after day 1.



Many of us normally have regimens that are longer than this anyway. People that have regimens under 2 hrs are fortunate.

Since I don't have to detangle this regimen is faster for me.


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 19, 2014)

Day 2... I can't do this for seven days..
My hair is past APL and I just can't.. Takes like 3 plus hours.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 19, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Day 2... I can't do this for seven days..
> My hair is past APL and I just can't.. Takes like 3 plus hours.



Maybe u need to reduce your times. And you don't have to do 7 days. It's a recommendation.


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 19, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> Day 2... I can't do this for seven days.. My hair is past APL and I just can't.. Takes like 3 plus hours.



My only saving grace during the beginning period was splitting everything by doing the first 2 steps at night (cleansing and DCing overnight). Then in the morning doing the clay and styling steps.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 19, 2014)

Finished day 2 of mhm. So far so good. Has anyone tried terressentials clay was or mud puddle?


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 19, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> My only saving grace during the beginning period was splitting everything by doing the first 2 steps at night (cleansing and DCing overnight). Then in the morning doing the clay and styling steps.



How are you doing this?
I have to be at work every morning at 8:30 M-F

How long is this process taking you?


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 20, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> How are you doing this? I have to be at work every morning at 8:30 M-F  How long is this process taking you?



It should take the same amount of time but it's easier because I can do the first two steps at night while doing other things.

So baking soda 30 minutes at night while I read or whatever. Rinse. Add conditioner and sleep (so it's an overnight DC). Wake up. Rinse. Clay for 30 minutes (or less based on some experimentation going on in this thread). Rinse. Apply leave-in and gel. You'd have to get up *at least* an hour earlier--if not longer--to do it all in one fell swoop in the morning. Plus there's not too much I can do to get ready in the morning before showering for good and drying off. 

I think some people have good results leaving the clay on overnight, which means in the morning they just rinse, apply leave-ins and gel, and go. But I'm not sure if everyone would have good results. I haven't tried it.

I hope that's clear! 

The timing of everything does make it more challenging in my opinion.


----------



## CocoGlow (Oct 20, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> This method takes forever and a day. How do you ladies do this every single day? I quit after day 1.





Adiatasha said:


> Day 2... I can't do this for seven days..
> My hair is past APL and I just can't.. Takes like 3 plus hours.



Froreal3
Adiatasha

Ladies you don't have to do this regimen everyday!! The 7 consecutive day thing is just a recommendation for those who want to reach max hydration faster and even those people who finish it taper off into doing the regimen anything from every 3-7 days with great results. So if you are interested in this regimen, please don't let the 7 consecutive day introduction deter you - it's not mandatory.

Personally the *most *I will do it is 2x a week and my hair has made significant changes for the better! I find that overall this process takes about the same amount of time as my old regimen and I love how each step has a purpose of either opening my cuticle or filling it with moisture. Also once you reach max hydration you won't even have to do each step for the recommended time anymore - MsDeeKay (on Youtube) mentioned that NOW she can do each step back to back in the shower and can be DONE in 30mins total!  Of course her hair is short & low density so that plays a factor but basically this means that it will get easier & faster  for everyone as the hair reaches max hydration.


----------



## Bette Davis Eyes (Oct 20, 2014)

As CocoGlow stated once you get your hair to where it needs to be, you dont have to do it often.  Actually this applies for any regimen in general.  Once you know the potential of your hair, when its out of whack, you can immediately know what you need to do.

As I stated earlier in the thread, Ive been doing this for years but never as a 123567 steps.  Whenever I come out of a long term ps, I have a long wash day because my hair has been stretched for months on end and needs serious moisture( to curl  back up).  I'm past APL in the back and APL on the sides, under chin length bangs.


----------



## snoop (Oct 20, 2014)

I think someone asked before but has anyone done this method while their natural hair is in twists? 

Also, does anyone protective style instead of wash and go?


----------



## CocoGlow (Oct 20, 2014)

snoop said:


> I think someone asked before but has anyone done this method while their natural hair is in twists?
> 
> Also, does anyone protective style instead of wash and go?



snoop

It's not recommended to do this regimen if your hair is in twists or braids because it will be difficult/practically impossible to rinse things like the clay out of the hair 

But you can certainly do protective styles or any style really  - the wash n go is not mandatory.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 20, 2014)

I tried using Alafaffia(sp) shea butter leave-in again and it was a no go with using curlformers. I really dont know what was going on, cause it left lots of white "product balls" in my hair. To cut the MHM time down, I have been applying my leaveins in the shower. I think I'll go back to using the giovanni leave-in or maybe just using the tressume conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2014)

snoop said:


> I think someone asked before but has anyone done this method while their natural hair is in twists?
> 
> Also, does anyone protective style instead of wash and go?



I only do protective styles. I am either in two strand twists or flat twist. I may try a WNG in the spring but until then it's flat twist for me.

Whatever protective styles people were doing before, they can still do with this regimen.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> Froreal3
> Adiatasha
> 
> Ladies you don't have to do this regimen everyday!! The 7 consecutive day thing is just a recommendation for those who want to reach max hydration faster and even those people who finish it taper off into doing the regimen anything from every 3-7 days with great results. So if you are interested in this regimen, please don't let the 7 consecutive day introduction deter you - it's not mandatory.
> ...




This is well stated. The 7 days are recommendations. Even the timing of each step can be adjusted.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Oct 20, 2014)

I forgot to post pics of my twistout with the Blue Roze Beauty Flaxseed Cream Gel.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> I forgot to post pics of my twistout with the Blue Roze Beauty Flaxseed Cream Gel.



It looks very nice. You have great definition and it looks so moisturized.


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 20, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> @Froreal3
> @Adiatasha
> 
> Ladies you don't have to do this regimen everyday!! The 7 consecutive day thing is just a recommendation for those who want to reach max hydration faster and even those people who finish it taper off into doing the regimen anything from every 3-7 days with great results. So if you are interested in this regimen, please don't let the 7 consecutive day introduction deter you - it's not mandatory.
> ...


 

CocoGlow

Reading IS fundamental. lol.

I thought I had to do this for 7 days straight.  

My hair was dry dry dry and wiry and hard 

I will say that my hair is now very very soft.  It is the products and my new technique  All along I think I was just using shampoo and then some shea moisture conditioner and shea butter. 

Im not sure what my hair type is now.  I used to categorize myself as 4c but im not so sure anymore. Actually Im going to quit worrying about it.

I think I posted this pic before.. this is my hair with the clay in it.


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 20, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> Finished day 2 of mhm. So far so good. Has anyone tried terressentials clay was or mud puddle?


 
SpiceUpMyHair

I loved the terressentials clay wash.. LOVED IT

I used the lemon coast one


----------



## Guinan (Oct 20, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> @CocoGlow
> 
> Reading IS fundamental. lol.
> 
> ...


 
I'm with you on the hair typing thing. I am soooo confused. I was just watching utuber moknowshair and she was doing a wng on someone that had the same exact texture as mine. She std her hair was 3c but behaved like it was 4a. WTF!!! For now on I'm typing my hair as 3's and 4's. . To be honest I have a hard time telling the difference between 3c and 4a


----------



## Guinan (Oct 20, 2014)

crimsonpeach said:


> I forgot to post pics of my twistout with the Blue Roze Beauty Flaxseed Cream Gel.


 
Where did you get the flaxseed cream gel from? Ur twistout looks soooo soft.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Oct 20, 2014)

faithVA said:


> It looks very nice. You have great definition and it looks so moisturized.





pelohello said:


> Where did you get the flaxseed cream gel from? Ur twistout looks soooo soft.



Thanks!  My hair is super soft.  I got the flaxseed cream gel from Blue Rose Beauty's website.  http://www.bluerozebeauty.com/

My hair is very soft.  I actually prefer their curly custard.  I get softer hair with it.  I'm really happy with both products.  I plan on doing more twistouts since the weather is cooling down and I've missed the look.

It's been so much easier to get definition while on MHM.  I can do less twists and separate without frizz.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2014)

I finally washed my hair. I heated my step 1 mixture and my conditioner. Never thought to heat up step 1. It worked well. I used red, messy clay and only left it on while I showered. My curl definition progress is gradual but I think it will be there by the time the weather warms up.

I love how much easier it is to do everything to my hair. I was able to put in my flat twist in less than an hour. Hopefully when I dust my ends I will be able to cut an hour off my total time.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 21, 2014)

Dammit, I did the clay before the dc. Oh well.


----------



## nomadpixi (Oct 21, 2014)

So, my verdict is this really fixed my fine 4a hair. I was really hit or miss with the 7 day challenge, but I now realize why this helps. When I was relaxed, I was more moisturized because my low porosity hair was adjusted by the relaxer. Therefore, if I moisturized and sealed, I got consistent results. (of course the relaxer was thinning my hair, hence my discontinuing)

Alternating between Cherry Lola treatment and Henna/coconut cream has really been beneficial for my hair. And my curls are so consistent that I've now noticed the very front of my hair is almost 3c and the sides and back are 4a.

Had to cut off another 1 inch of knots yesterday. Was sad, but my thickness is preserved better as you may see in the pix. Plus with less dryness, I may be able to grow it faster. 

First pic is pre MHM hair
Second pic is today, post MHM hair

Both are braid outs. I now use much less product. I do hope this will calm my knot situation, as that is the major damager of my hair and my aim is still to grow my hair past APL. Hopefully with increased moisture retention comes increased ability for hair to absorb Henna. Giving it a year. Either way, using products that require no/limited overseas shipping is a blessing.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 21, 2014)

nomadpixi said:


> So, my verdict is this really fixed my fine 4a hair. I was really hit or miss with the 7 day challenge, but I now realize why this helps. When I was relaxed, I was more moisturized because my low porosity hair was adjusted by the relaxer. Therefore, if I moisturized and sealed, I got consistent results. (of course the relaxer was thinning my hair, hence my discontinuing)
> 
> Alternating between Cherry Lola treatment and Henna/coconut cream has really been beneficial for my hair. And my curls are so consistent that I've now noticed the very front of my hair is almost 3c and the sides and back are 4a.
> 
> ...



You have some great definition. It looks very nice even with the cut.


----------



## tolly (Oct 22, 2014)

I think the dilution of products and using less conditioner is a useful component of this regimen. I was using smaller quantities of products for about a month, and also going with naked hair after daily co-washes and started getting some clumping in my 4a hair, I used V05 conditioner to co-wash [not my usual giovanni SAS] and all the coils just melted away, I know that's the de-tangling property of the conditioner but is it any wonder that getting curly hair totally detangled and in individual coils increases knots and subsequent tangles?
I read about MHM shortly afterwards and now use diluted conditioner [I used to think I had to load my hair with products] on soaking wet hair, and mud wash. I am excited to finally simplify my hair regimen. I'm so glad the lady that started this shared her technique, my hair is a lot easier to manage and I'm not doing frequent twisting and untwisting. I have very little breakage, its amazing.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 22, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> Dammit, I did the clay before the dc. Oh well.


 
I've been doing the clay before the DC w/o any issues. However, I think my hair prefers the DC 1st and then the clay


----------



## bajandoc86 (Oct 22, 2014)

Well this upcoming weekend is my weekend off. So I have decided to give MHM a try.

I am trying to decide which components to keep. From previous experience as I stated before my hair is not a fan of ACV or yogurt (both are part of the cherry lola treatment - yogurt makes my hair feel like protein overload). So I will skip that part.

Step 1 - Baking soda + warmed conditioner for 30 mins.

Step 2 - DC under steamer for 20 mins, let it cool and then finger detangle.

Step 3 - rhassoul + bentonite + moisturising tea clay rinse (marshmallow root/burdock root/irish moss/slipperyelm/ fenugreek) for 30 mins. NB: may use steamer for this step.

Step 4 - Use the LIs I have available as part of my usual LCO (not MHM approved - I will try to get the KCKT and do half with my regular LI and half with KCKT to compare).

Step 5 - Seal with oil. I will my hand at making flaxseed gel to use as part of this step as well.

Step 6 - braid my hair into celies.

I simply do not have the time to do this more than once a week. A more realistic time interval is once every 2 weeks. 

We shall see. My fine strands also do not like manipulation - so I will be paying lots of attention to how my hair behaves.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I've been doing the clay before the DC w/o any issues. However, I think my hair prefers the DC 1st and then the clay



I do the clay after the conditioner because I'm low porosity. If I tried to do the clay and then the DC, my hair would not absorb the leave-in conditioner. It would just sit on my hair.

For low porosity heads the order can really make a difference. For normal and high porosity the difference in order may not be so significant. 

I mudwashed and deep conditioned for at least a year with no noticeable difference to my hair but using the mud after the conditioner gave me immediate noticeable results.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 22, 2014)

Hey ladies on day # 4 of mhm. Due to school obligations I can't fully complete the day so I just did step #1 and 2 and then put a plastic cap and a wig over it. With step 2 I just used the original naturelle grow orange and hibiscus dc which is no longer available (so sad, the new on has the no, no ingredients like glycerin and wheat protein). Actually the old formula has similar ingredients to bee mine bee-u-ti-ful. I didn't dilute it but I did warm it up and my hair was soft on contact. I probably wont have time to complete day # 4 until Saturday. So I will be dcing until then. Can't wait do see my ends bc they were so dry from that weave install.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 22, 2014)

Oh snap, I think I made a discovery! Ok, so Pinke Cube has cited Aketafitgirl as inspiration for the method. Going back through Aketafitgirl's vids, she realized she had high porosity hair pretty early on. (wk7 of her cg method vids, if anyone's interested) I searched for this information because I'm wondering if my natural hair might be hi po. 

Her solution is a regimen similar to Pinke Cube's iteration, but different in one important way: her first step is an (strong-looking) ACV rinse that she leaves in for 30-60 min! 

But  since her hair is healthy and lush, I just might give it a try.  I'll use a weaker solution and leave in on for 30 min. 

The rest of the reggie is the same, btw. 1. ACV rinse, 2. steam in KCKT, 3. mud wash (Terressentials in her case), 4. l-i, KCKT, and 5. gel, KCCC. It looks like Pinke Cube just amended it for lo po hair, still a valuable service to the natural hair community. 

eta: I was wrong, see below. People who actually _read the words in front of them_ instead of skimming already figured this out.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 22, 2014)

Honey Bee
she also uses a baking soda and water mixture I think every 3 weeks to remove build up that wasn't remove from solely using the acv


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2014)

[USER=149048 said:
			
		

> Honey Bee[/USER];20692277]Oh snap, I think I made a discovery! Ok, so Pinke Cube has cited Aketafitgirl as inspiration for the method. Going back through Aketafitgirl's vids, she realized she had high porosity hair pretty early on. (wk7 of her cg method vids, if anyone's interested) I searched for this information because I'm wondering if my natural hair might be hi po.
> 
> Her solution is a regimen similar to Pinke Cube's iteration, but different in one important way: her first step is an (strong-looking) ACV rinse that she leaves in for 30-60 min!
> 
> ...



Pinkecube did include the strong ACV mix in the regimen as an option for step 1. Is that the same thing you are referring to?

Option 1 is BS or ACV or alternate.


----------



## snoop (Oct 22, 2014)

Honey Bee 
She also cites Danabnatural as one of her inspirations.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Pinkecube did include the strong ACV mix in the regimen as an option for step 1. Is that the same thing you are referring to?
> 
> Option 1 is BS or ACV or alternate.


faithVA,  You're absolutely right, duh @ me! My eyes just skimmed right over it cuz I thought it sounded crazy.  I've been using a very diluted solution and for way shorter. 

I'll leave my last post so people can read the exchange.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> faithVA,  You're absolutely right, duh @ me! My eyes just skimmed right over it cuz I thought it sounded crazy.  I've been using a very diluted solution and for way shorter.
> 
> I'll leave my last post so people can read the exchange.



There is a lot of information. And it is tougher because of the way it is organized. 

I've tried the diluted ACV solution but never the stronger one. Please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 22, 2014)

hey faithVA and Honey Bee 
will you guys be interested in hosting a mhm challenge for the year of 2015?


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 22, 2014)

Since I'm still transitioning for the foreseeable future, I use the gel, but I don't _want_ to use the gel, you know? I'm thinking aloe vera gel instead of KCCC or flaxseed, same cuticle-closing effect, less hold. Problem is, my relaxed hair hated it. I'ma get a little bit and see if my natural hair feels the same way.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> hey faithVA and Honey Bee
> will you guys be interested in hosting a mhm challenge for the year of 2015?




Honey Bee may be better. My mindset isn't quite right. I don't seem to have much patience this year.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 22, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> hey faithVA and Honey Bee
> will you guys be interested in hosting a mhm challenge for the year of 2015?


I obviously don't know wth I'm talking about! 

I nominate faithVA.


----------



## BostonMaria (Oct 22, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> ...
> 
> Her solution is a regimen similar to Pinke Cube's iteration, but different in one important way: her first step is an (strong-looking) ACV rinse that she leaves in for 30-60 min!
> 
> But  since her hair is healthy and lush, I just might give it a try.  I'll use a weaker solution and leave in on for 30 min.



Her hair is gorgeous and looks really moisturized

Fad or not, this seems to work for people.  I personally wouldn't do Maximum Hydration, but I don't see anything wrong with this method.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Honey Bee may be better. My mindset isn't quite right. *I don't seem to have much patience this year.*


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> Since I'm still transitioning for the foreseeable future, I use the gel, but I don't _want_ to use the gel, you know? I'm thinking aloe vera gel instead of KCCC or flaxseed, same cuticle-closing effect, less hold. Problem is, my relaxed hair hated it. I'ma get a little bit and see if my natural hair feels the same way.



If you don't want to use the gel then use something else. I don't use gel, I use the Camille Rose Almond Jai.

If the ph of your final step isn't between 4.5 and 5.5 then make a finishing spray with that ph and spritz your hair after you apply your leave-in. 

She has other items on her website now that are approved.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I obviously don't know wth I'm talking about!
> 
> I nominate faithVA.



I see we are pointing fingers  

We will see where my hair is around Thanksgiving. I will reconsider then if no one has started a thread.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> If you don't want to use the gel then use something else. I don't use gel, I use the Camille Rose Almond Jai.
> 
> If the ph of your final step isn't between 4.5 and 5.5 then make a finishing spray with that ph and spritz your hair after you apply your leave-in.
> 
> She has other items on her website now that are approved.


*sigh* I know, but I really dislike ordering online. It's not the price of the products, it's the wait. Can't deal. I only mess with Kinky Curly because they're at Target, in the same complex as my Costco. 

I have all of the ingredients needed to make a gel and the ph strips to test it, I'm just being lazy.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> *I see we are pointing fingers *
> 
> We will see where my hair is around Thanksgiving. I will reconsider then if no one has started a thread.



Sholl is.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2014)

[USER=374975 said:
			
		

> SpiceUpMyHair[/USER];20692339]hey faithVA and Honey Bee
> will you guys be interested in hosting a mhm challenge for the year of 2015?



So Mz. Spice, if there was an MHM challenge what do you think it should look like?


----------



## fasika (Oct 22, 2014)

This thread has been an absolute revelation. I've done all these steps before, just never all at once or on consecutive days. In fact, BS is my clarifier of choice. 

I don't have 4c hair, but beyond that I have no idea what to call it. It can be anything from 3c to 4b depending on moisture level, product, haircut, etc. 

Exactly 1 year ago, I got the most amazing wash n go. I had trimmed my hair and had it flatironed for 7 days before washing. I washed with Lush's soap with the coconut flakes then conditioned with Pantene. I got the most hydrated and defined curls EVER. It hasn't happened before or since, but it definitely let me know there's something missing in my regimen because the front half of my head, which is frizz and waves usually, changed into big fat juicy curls that day. Every hair was clumped and I had no frizz whatsoever. 

So I've now started the MHM because that could be the missing link. I'm not going to do it exactly (yet), but will be as consistent as possible and let y'all know. I won't do the exact Cherry Lola or use only approved products.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2014)

fasika said:


> This thread has been an absolute revelation. I've done all these steps before, just never all at once or on consecutive days. In fact, BS is my clarifier of choice.
> 
> I don't have 4c hair, but beyond that I have no idea what to call it. It can be anything from 3c to 4b depending on moisture level, product, haircut, etc.
> 
> ...



I had an experience similar to yours about 2 years ago. I had been cowashing for about a month. One night I just kept saturating my hair with water and deva curl one and finger combing it. My hair actually laid flat against my head, hung down and curled up. I looked at it in amazement wondering whose hair it was. I never achieved it again. But I realized that if I could get enough water in my strands my hair would hang. But it was really too much work to finger comb to get the water into the strands. And no matter how much cowashing I did after that, I didn't get the same result.


----------



## fasika (Oct 22, 2014)

So I finished day 1, and I'm very happy with the results.

Even though I used to use clay (same Aztec brand), I used it on my relaxed hair, and I didn't like the results much - it made my hair extra crispy dry.
Today though, my hair feels fab!!

After finishing the process, my observation is that my hair is MUCH more elongated and flatter to my head. In addition, it is much curlier and sooo soft. The back half of my head has always been curly, but quite dry and with a bit of frizz. It also shrunk quite a lot. Not today! Much less frizz, very little shrinkage, and very consistent curls. I'd say the back is at about 70% of MHM at this point. 

The front is usually very frizzy, with some hints of waves, and the occasional curl. Right now, I'm seeing about 30% more curls than usual, but still quite a bit of frizz. Not there yet, but definitely better than before! Right now, most of the existing curls go up to about 2/3 up the shaft. The curls reach the roots only in the back half of my head. So the front half is really where I'm very interested in seeing the changes over time. 

Process I did:

1. Baking soda with Vidal Sassoon condish - put a bag on it and waited at least 45 min before rinsing. It felt soft already.
2. Vidal Sassoon condish mixed with very warm water to DC. Put a plastic bag on, wrapped a towel and took a 2hr nap. 

I then had to go out to get the clay from Whole Foods. I just squeezed off all excess water and conditioner from my hair (did not rinse off the DC), then applied a light layer of grapeseed oil to seal. It was about 70% dry in minutes, which never happened before, and it felt very soft. I blowdried on cool to get it a bit drier before leaving. I rinsed when I came home and proceeded with step 3.

3. Bentonite clay, olive oil, honey and grapeseed oil mix. Left it on for 1.5-2 hrs. Hair felt like butter after cleansing. Very soft and curly, very elongated and flat to my head.
4. Same as step 2, except that I immediately applied the grapeseed oil on top, then put my hair in 2 big bantu knots, plastic bag and satin wrap. So in essence I'm gonna baggy overnight since I don't want to blowdry. 


I didn't do the Cherry Lola. This past Sunday I DCed with egg yolk, honey, EVOO and grapeseed oil, so I wasn't sure about doing another protein treatment so soon.

Tomorrow: I'll maybe do a modified CL tomorrow (adding yogurt and baking soda to my above mix). I'll probably use my trusted Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol instead of the Vidal Sassoon conditioner just to see what difference it makes.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 22, 2014)

For starters faithVA
Hello LHCF family by popular demand we are starting a maximum hydration method challenge. Max hydration is a method that was compiled by Pinke Cube of BHM as a way to infuse moisture in to low porosity type 4 hair. Don't see this method as a challenge but of more a guideline for your hair. This method is geared towards type 4 lo porosity hair but all is welcomed to join. 
http://maxhydrationmethod.com/
It is reccommend following the method initially for seven days. It doesn't have to be seven straight days. Just as long your not waiting no longer than 3 days to wash your hair.
http://maxhydrationmethod.com/the-max-hydration-method-detailed-regimen/

It is strongly encouraged to use mhm approved products but if you are using something that you know for sure is absolutely working for you then feel free to keep on using it. Please look at the no,no ingredients list on the website when choosing your products. 
http://maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/08/16/mhm-recommended-product-list/

Once reaching about 60% hydration then feel free to use one of the shorten versions of the mhm, youtuber danabnatural or aketafitgirl's regimen.

http://maxhydrationmethod.com/2014/...-once-you-are-getting-close-to-max-hydration/
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=86yYgJSou8U&list=UUWVkXZnMGimzb45ZfSXxt2g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCOrFShfjRU&list=UUWVkXZnMGimzb45ZfSXxt2g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNRRAfegyyI&list=UUWVkXZnMGimzb45ZfSXxt2g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aCEvHHQD_-g&list=UU2hK7kADTBL_G43M_iOLJdQ

Please update us monthly. Make sure to post your pre-mhm photos of your wet hair before starting. Remember no pics, no proof which makes this challenge less motivating. If the maximum hydration method isn't quite working for you, dont just quit, come to your LHCF family or ask Pinke Cube or msdeekay2012 and we just might be able to help you.

Pinke Cube Page
http://www.youtube.com/user/PinkeCarrot

Msdeekay2012
http://www.youtube.com/user/msdeekay2012
http://www.msdeekay.com/the-maximum-hydration-method/

Protective Princess
http://www.youtube.com/user/ProtectivePrincess/videos

BHM mhm Thread
http://forum.blackhairmedia.com/the-max-hydration-methodfrom-my-other-post_topic368937.html

A little hair Candy- MHM Instagram
http://instagram.com/maxhydrationmethod


Thats all a came up with faithVA you add whatever details you think I am missing and make it beautiful, lol


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2014)

^^^ Mz Spice, that was so good I have no idea what you need me for  What do you think honeybee?

Why don't you start the challenge?


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 22, 2014)

faithVA

I can't bc I am in school. Next year I am starting clinicals as well. I am told that will be the hardest year of my program. I don't want to commit to something and not be available.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 22, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> faithVA
> 
> I can't bc I am in school. Next year I am starting clinicals as well. I am told that will be the hardest year of my program. I don't want to commit to something and not be available.



I understand.


----------



## aharri23 (Oct 22, 2014)

Gonna migrate over here since the thread on BHM is dead..Lol


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 22, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> Gonna migrate over here since the thread on BHM is dead..Lol



All of BHM seems dead


----------



## aharri23 (Oct 22, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I really don't know. I leave it on for 30 minutes because I have other things to do. When I used the baking soda it only took 15 minutes. Does it take your hair longer than 15 minutes with the baking soda? The baking soda opens my cuticles more and probably faster than the castille soap.
> 
> Do you heat your conditioner? Perhaps you can shorten your first step anyway and just heat your conditioner. I found that heating my conditioner helped open my cuticles even when I used ACV for the first step.



How do you know when your cuticles are opened? 



faithVA said:


> I have been doing the same and I agree. My mix is now smoother and does go on much smoother. I am also not experiencing as much dryness as before but I still only leave it on for 15 minutes. I still plan to switch to rhassoul clay or pink clay because I hear they are even better.



I am low-po but I may try the ACV suggestion. I really want to try a shortened regimen but I'm scared cause I like the way my hair feels these days. I may try ProtectivePrincess' regimen for a week or two and see how I like it


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> Gonna migrate over here since the thread on BHM is dead..Lol



Hey aharri23, good to see you.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> aharri23;20694381[/USER]]How do you know when your cuticles are opened?
> 
> 
> 
> I am low-po but I may try the ACV suggestion. I really want to try a shortened regimen but I'm scared cause I like the way my hair feels these days. I may try ProtectivePrincess' regimen for a week or two and see how I like it



When my cuticles are open with the baking soda, my hair feels rough to the touch and it actually starts to tangle or stick together. With the baking soda, my hair does that between the 10 and 15 minute mark. It sort of bristles.

I'm lo-po also. When I use the ACV I just heat my conditioner. 

I thought you had already come up with a shortened regimen. 

Maybe try just doing each step for 15 minutes instead of the full term.

Let me know if you try ProtectivePrincess' regimen. My concern is with lo-po hair, if I don't remove the residue from the conditioner before applying the leave-in, that the leave-in won't absorb into my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2014)

Adiatasha said:


> All of BHM seems dead



Yeah when Pinkecube and MsDeeKay left that was the end.


----------



## aharri23 (Oct 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> When my cuticles are open with the baking soda, my hair feels rough to the touch and it actually starts to tangle or stick together. With the baking soda, my hair does that between the 10 and 15 minute mark. It sort of bristles.
> 
> I'm lo-po also. When I use the ACV I just heat my conditioner.
> 
> ...



Gotcha, I will try to look for that next time I do the baking soda step. 

I did shorten the original regimen to 15mins for each step 3x a week but I may shorten it even more by just co-wash during the week and do the full regimen 1x a week. That is what ProtectivePrincess is doing.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> Gotcha, I will try to look for that next time I do the baking soda step.
> 
> I did shorten the original regimen to 15mins for each step 3x a week but I may shorten it even more by just co-wash during the week and do the full regimen 1x a week. That is what ProtectivePrincess is doing.



I haven't tried it yet but I am going to try doing Step 1 and then Step 4 and 5 and see how that works. I will share when I do.


----------



## aharri23 (Oct 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I haven't tried it yet but I am going to try doing Step 1 and then Step 4 and 5 and see how that works. I will share when I do.



I actually did that before accidentally. I was doing step 1 then my brother called me to go pick him  up from work. So I didn't have time to do the whole regimen or he would be waiting for an hour or so  but my hair turned out pretty good. I didn't try it multiple times though


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> I actually did that before accidentally. I was doing step 1 then my brother called me to go pick him  up from work. So I didn't have time to do the whole regimen or he would be waiting for an hour or so  but my hair turned out pretty good. I didn't try it multiple times though



That's good to know. I plan to use this for my midweek wash and then do the full regimen on the weekend. Right now I'm being lazy and only doing it once a week.


----------



## fasika (Oct 23, 2014)

Just did day 2. I already got too lazy and modified further lol. If you recall, I went to bed last night after Step 5, without gelling my hair but just sealing with oil. I baggied as well. My hair felt very very soft, moist and was quite curly all day today. It felt cool to the touch, which tells me that my hair is moisturized well. 

Today's procedure was super simple. I had some left-over clay mix from yesterday. I added some baking soda, yogurt, honey, EVOO and more clay to it. I rinsed my hair thoroughly, did a cowash with VS like last time, then applied the clay mix. IOW, I combined all the steps in one go.

The clay felt very different going on than it did yesterday. My hair felt much drier, and I was wondering if it was the baking soda or the yogurt that made it that way. 

I left it on for about 1.5hrs then washed off. As soon as the clay started to wash off, my hair felt entirely different. It was soft, and did not feel dry at all, not at all like I was dreading. In fact, it's even more defined than before. 

I immediately followed with diluted Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol, then sealed with grapeseed oil, then finally gelled with Ecostyler Olive Gel. None of these products are approved, but I JUST bought them (quite literally within the past 2 weeks), so they have to be used up before I go get the approved stuff.

Anyway, I'm now letting the wash'n'go dry as I type this. My hair is definitely elongated  curly and flatter to my scalp. I'm not sure if the sections that are usually frizzy are curling up more than usual, but those that are already relatively curly with minimal effort are just going full throttle. 

I'm thinking that if I follow the procedure to a T (products and steps, including CL), I will likely see a pretty drastic transformation within the 7 days considering that even doing my own version is showing me positive change within just 2 days.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2014)

fasika said:


> Just did day 2. I already got too lazy and modified further lol. If you recall, I went to bed last night after Step 5, without gelling my hair but just sealing with oil. I baggied as well. My hair felt very very soft, moist and was quite curly all day today. It felt cool to the touch, which tells me that my hair is moisturized well.
> 
> Today's procedure was super simple. I had some left-over clay mix from yesterday. I added some baking soda, yogurt, honey, EVOO and more clay to it. I rinsed my hair thoroughly, did a cowash with VS like last time, then applied the clay mix. IOW, I combined all the steps in one go.
> 
> ...



Why did you add baking soda to your clay? I'm just curious. I've not seen that before.


----------



## fasika (Oct 23, 2014)

I didn't want to do the BS rinse first, since that would easily add another hr or two. So I just added it to the mix. 

One thing I'm not too thrilled with is that my scalp does not feel as clean as I'd like. I'll probably focus on cleaning it tomorrow during the BS rinse (I'll do it separately from the clay just so I can focus on cleaning the scalp).


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 23, 2014)

faithVA said:


> When my cuticles are open with the baking soda, my hair feels rough to the touch and it actually starts to tangle or stick together. With the baking soda, my hair does that between the 10 and 15 minute mark. It sort of bristles.



That's how my hair feels, and I think it's one reason MHM has been so great for my hair: the conditioner can actually penetrate. Without this step it just sits on top of my low-po hair unless I use heat.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 23, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> That's how my hair feels, and I think it's one reason MHM has been so great for my hair: the conditioner can actually penetrate. Without this step it just sits on top of my low-po hair unless I use heat.



I definitely know the feeling. I went through a lot of products thinking they would help but they rarely did. I always used heat but my hair never felt moisturized the next day. Now I understand that after I rinsed out the conditioner none of the LOCing or LCOing was doing anything. My hair just felt greasy. I wasted all of that product


----------



## fasika (Oct 23, 2014)

Just to update that my WnG is almost fully dry (only a section of my nape left). My WnG NEVER dries this fast usually. In fact, it's very common that I do the style in the early morning and still go to bed with a wet crown - not damp, but wet and soggy with gel. That seems resolved, happily.

And the curls are very defined even though I didn't use much gel at all, and they're very soft and moisturized. Tons of movement and they fall exactly in the same place if I shake my head. 

I'm really loving this method. I strongly encourage everyone to try it. If this is how things will continue, it will change my life (no joke!!).


----------



## snoop (Oct 24, 2014)

So I think that I forgot to add the pics from when I tried this method a few weeks ago.  I might try the full thing this weekend with the baking soda step included.  If/when I do, I'll be doing it with my hair in twists since that's how I normally wash.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 24, 2014)

Question ladies. The glass of water test; the one where you get a glass of water and put some hair in the water and if it sinks or floats. Is that for the porosity? Will that tell me if I have too much moisture?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Question ladies. The glass of water test; the one where you get a glass of water and put some hair in the water and if it sinks or floats. Is that for the porosity? Will that tell me if I have too much moisture?



Yes that test is what people use for porosity. I'm not sure how accurate it is but that is what they use. 

It will not tell you if you have too much moisture. If your moisture/protein balance is off and you have too much moisture, they usually say do the stretch test when wet. 

This is what I found on the web. http://primroseorganics.com/2012/02/12/wet-stretch-test/

The wet stretch test is simple, quick, and easy to perform. It is the number one way to determining the proper treatment plan for your hair. The results of the Wet Stretch Test are indisputable and very clearly demonstrates what products you need to achieve and maintain healthy hair, and why.

Step 1. Separate about 10 strands of hair and spray with water. For best results, make sure the hair is well saturated.

Step 2. Hold hair firmly between both hands.

Step 3. Gently but firmly pull hair away from your head. Ensure you pull with enough tension to assess if the hair strands stretch.

Step 4. Observer how the hair stretches and returns.

Analyzing the results:
Hair which stretches and 30% of its length and then returns is healthy.
Hair which stretches but doesn’t return to its previous length is weak in protein.
Hair which doesn’t stretch is low in moisture.
Hair which stretches and breaks is low in protein and moisture.


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 24, 2014)

I read the complete MHM thread on BHM..woah!..lol   
it is so recommeded that you initally follow the steps as it states and then modify as you continue. Many who chose to change things up in the begining may not like the results, or at least read the blog with Pinke herself dispelling myths, siting articles to back the recommendations and providing the reasons behind each step. The Yogurt and molecules are too big to give you protein overload..the treatment is really good and so many who are protein sensitive come back and praise the results







bajandoc86 said:


> Well this upcoming weekend is my weekend off. So I have decided to give MHM a try.
> 
> I am trying to decide which components to keep. From previous experience as I stated before my hair is not a fan of ACV or yogurt (both are part of the cherry lola treatment - yogurt makes my hair feel like protein overload). So I will skip that part.
> 
> ...


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 24, 2014)

MizzBFly said:


> I read the complete MHM thread on BHM..woah!..lol
> it is so recommeded that you initally follow the steps as it states and then modify as you continue. Many who chose to change things up in the begining may not like the results, or at least read the blog with Pinke herself dispelling myths, siting articles to back the recommendations and providing the reasons behind each step. The Yogurt and molecules are too big to give you protein overload..the treatment is really good and so many who are protein sensitive come back and praise the results



The yogurt cannot give you protein overload but for some hairs that are fine or protein sensitive, the clays act as a protein.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## Guinan (Oct 24, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Yes that test is what people use for porosity. I'm not sure how accurate it is but that is what they use.
> 
> It will not tell you if you have too much moisture. If your moisture/protein balance is off and you have too much moisture, they usually say do the stretch test when wet.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you soooooo much!!! You are awesome


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Thank you soooooo much!!! You are awesome



Your welcome. You are too easy to please


----------



## MizzBFly (Oct 24, 2014)

My take...
Since I regulary DC for years being on this journey, when I first did this method I saw definition/clumping immediately! 2nd time the defination stayed after the clay treatment.. I do NOT do the gel step, I use Camille Rose Almond Jai Butter..meh(I believe after the impurities leave the butter may feel better or NOT..I have other to try out). I have 6 inches of relaxed hair that does not like the BS step and the recovery from the BS and clay is not pleasant (I put my normal conditioner on my relaxed ends and it feels alot better). I did my third round yesterday doing the modified option2 version, (my relaxed hair really need the DC step) but my 7 inches of nautral felt great!
to reitterate..after the 1st time doing this detangling was a breeze i could go straight to my scalp. Now my natural holds its defined curls, and I do a braid out on damp hair MINUS the gel, in total I am MBL. My nautral swells more than before so doing a ponytail was hard. I know my hair will love this the relaxed ends are off, I'm still twerking this so I can maintain my length but this is making me sissor happy...braid outs and twists maybe my go to style until I chop because not having to detangle is EPIC

SN: I cut off the relaxed ends of my nape on my 2nd trial to watch the progress of my hair 

Products: 
TJTT Condish(great)

Approved Tresemme lemongrass orange peel (great)

KCNT(used full strength as leave in/ leaves a stripped feeling didn't feel good, attributed to impurties on strands possibly)

Almond Jai(smells great, leaves a stripped feeling didn't feel good, attributed to impurties on strands possibly)

Giovanni LA Style( the debil!, left hair hard- I rewashed the next day)

Flaxseed+MarshmellowRoot Gel(IDK..haven't made yet hehe) I hope that it will be staple as gel goes

1st pic chopped off nape with clay(don't laugh at my face)
2nd pic of daughter hair(the difference with taking my time to seperate is essential)


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 24, 2014)

Hello
I am so glad I stumbled upon this active forum. I too have noticed that BHM seems very dead


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey I wrote this long post about my MHM so far and it just cut me right off. Anyway I've been doing the regimen since mid September when I had 2 weeks off work and am on my 12th full cycle as I type (sitting here with my clay on).
I use KKNT and KKCC and alternate between the full, and bald spot version. Baggying most days for GHE. I am loving the progress of my hair so far.
I must say I suffered an epic fail of a twist out though. My hair was really flat. I don'the know whether it was too wet or too much product but I really didn't like the results.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 24, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> Hello
> I am so glad I stumbled upon this active forum. I too have noticed that BHM seems very dead



Welcome. Glad to have you with us.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm starting early. I'm about to start my weekly MHM and in order this time. I think I'll make some flaxseed gel too b/c I think the eco styler is causing me some frizz. And I'm going back to using my giovanni leave-in. The alaffia did not mix well with the eco styler gel. I plan on using my curlformers tomorrow too.


----------



## myfaithrising (Oct 25, 2014)

I'm running around with my dc in under a hat, contemplating doing a roller set instead of a w&g ala protective princess.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 25, 2014)

I typed up this long response on the other thread a/b this method and was about to submit my reply but I just deleted my response. I just can't deal


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 25, 2014)

I mixed my clay with the remainder of my acv/water mix. I don't know if it's an established 'thing', but, well, it was there and I figured it might do something positive for my hi po hair. When I finished, I wasn't feeling well, so I just let it air dry a bit and then put on my scarf.  Last time I did that,  disaster. This time, once it dried, I was able to part it with my fingers quite easily and twist it up, no problem. 

Conclusion: Unsure, but acv+water+clay may lead to improved manageability for hi po folks.


----------



## LavenderMint (Oct 25, 2014)

My sister is about to start the MHM and I can't wait to see her results!!


----------



## DoDo (Oct 25, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I mixed my clay with the remainder of my acv/water mix. I don't know if it's an established 'thing', but, well, it was there and I figured it might do something positive for my hi po hair. When I finished, I wasn't feeling well, so I just let it air dry a bit and then put on my scarf.  Last time I did that,  disaster. This time, once it dried, I was able to part it with my fingers quite easily and twist it up, no problem.
> 
> Conclusion: Unsure, but acv+water+clay may lead to improved manageability for hi po folks.



honeybee

I am keeping this in mind. I don't think my hair is high porosity but it looks like a simpler way to do it that my also have more slip to it.


----------



## fasika (Oct 25, 2014)

I washed my hair with baking soda and shampoo to clarify. No matter how much I tried to clean the scalp with just conditioner and BS, I just couldn't get it clean. I've always had this problem and it's the reason I can't break my shampoo habit. Granted I only use it every 3-4 washes, but I really would love to completely stop.

Anyway, my hair is SIGNIFICANTLY frizzier, bigger and less curly now. It doesn't feel as soft either, but that always happens after shampoo/BS clarifying. I'm not bothered though since I plan to do MHM consistently and continue minimizing my shampoo use. 

Does anyone have any tips on washing the scalp without shampoo??


----------



## DoDo (Oct 25, 2014)

fasika said:


> I washed my hair with baking soda and shampoo to clarify. No matter how much I tried to clean the scalp with just conditioner and BS, I just couldn't get it clean. I've always had this problem and it's the reason I can't break my shampoo habit. Granted I only use it every 3-4 washes, but I really would love to completely stop.
> 
> Anyway, my hair is SIGNIFICANTLY frizzier, bigger and less curly now. It doesn't feel as soft either, but that always happens after shampoo/BS clarifying. I'm not bothered though since I plan to do MHM consistently and continue minimizing my shampoo use.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on washing the scalp without shampoo??



fasika

Maybe the apple cider vinegar rinse? It is anti-bacterial, anti-fungal, and it contains malic as well as traces of lactic acid. The malic acid and lactic acid are alpha-hydroxy acids that help slough off dead skin. So basically the rinse controls and minimizes the causes of dandruff while helping to slough off the dandruff itself.

If you like using honey in your hair, there was a study that found that using it daily for a week alleviated dandruff.

I am thinking of doing an acv/honey rinse as my clarifying step. I'll use ph strips to make sure the ph stays the same so it still complies with the method.


----------



## fasika (Oct 25, 2014)

Hm, I didn't think of that. I'll go ahead and try it next week and report back. 

I've only done an ACV rinse twice before. Once, I forgot to dilute it and ended up with a MASSIVE afro . I mean, that thing made the craziest rustling noise as it rose. I really thought my hair would fall off. The second time, it made my hair feel a bit 'hard.' 

I'll still try it again. Maybe my hair will like it better now.


----------



## DoDo (Oct 25, 2014)

fasika said:


> Hm, I didn't think of that. I'll go ahead and try it next week and report back.
> 
> I've only done an ACV rinse twice before. Once, I forgot to dilute it and ended up with a MASSIVE afro . I mean, that thing made the craziest rustling noise as it rose. I really thought my hair would fall off. The second time, it made my hair feel a bit 'hard.'
> 
> I'll still try it again. Maybe my hair will like it better now.



fasika

Adding a bit of honey might make the hair feel softer. That is why I am doing it I don't like hard hair.

I will try it and report back with results.


----------



## MsEveMarie (Oct 25, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I mixed my clay with the remainder of my acv/water mix. I don't know if it's an established 'thing', but, well, it was there and I figured it might do something positive for my hi po hair. When I finished, I wasn't feeling well, so I just let it air dry a bit and then put on my scarf.  Last time I did that,  disaster. This time, once it dried, I was able to part it with my fingers quite easily and twist it up, no problem.  Conclusion: Unsure, but acv+water+clay may lead to improved manageability for hi po folks.



honeybee Was this a combined clarifying/clay step? Or just a modified clay step?


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 25, 2014)

DoDo said:


> honeybee
> 
> I am keeping this in mind. I don't think my hair is high porosity but it looks like a simpler way to do it that my also have more slip to it.



I'm in agreement with you. Before starting this method, I used to put apple cider vinegar in my clay and I still put at little in my clay mix now, along with a little olive oil, honey, cayenne, as well as enough water to make a good consistency. Among other things, the vinegar helps to make the clay extra smooth. It also doesn't make my hair feel dry either on of once it's rinsed off.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 25, 2014)

I meant to quote honeybee,  still new to this thing


----------



## faithVA (Oct 25, 2014)

fasika said:


> I washed my hair with baking soda and shampoo to clarify. No matter how much I tried to clean the scalp with just conditioner and BS, I just couldn't get it clean. I've always had this problem and it's the reason I can't break my shampoo habit. Granted I only use it every 3-4 washes, but I really would love to completely stop.
> 
> Anyway, my hair is SIGNIFICANTLY frizzier, bigger and less curly now. It doesn't feel as soft either, but that always happens after shampoo/BS clarifying. I'm not bothered though since I plan to do MHM consistently and continue minimizing my shampoo use.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on washing the scalp without shampoo??



Are you willing to try a combination of castille soap and conditioner or maybe even try mixing your shampoo and put a little. conditioner in it.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 26, 2014)

MsEveMarie said:


> @honeybee Was this a combined clarifying/clay step? Or just a modified clay step?


MsEveMarie, A modified clay step. I had already done the ACV rinse/ clarifying step.

Woooow, just took out my 'test twist' and it's so moist, I had to double check that it was fully dry. Yep, fully dry and moist. Even if I never get any definition at all, this method kept my hair nice and moisturized (and I didn't even use an approved gel).


----------



## Guinan (Oct 26, 2014)

Just finished putting in my twists. I used eco for my styler, but this time i added alot more water. I loved the consistency!  When i do MHM next week, i will def have to do sum protein.

I think ill take down the twists on wed & then pick it out to be a fro


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2014)

I'm going to get started in about 30 minutes.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2014)

I experimented with the pink clay and rhassoul clay tonight.

Pink clay: its definitely messy. The same amount of pink clay doesn't make as much as the same amount of rhassoul clay. Its also very thin. It showed very defined curls while on. But it makes my hair feel tangled and is hard to work through my hair like the bentonite clay. 

Rhassoul: Not nearly as messy. It goes on very smooth. I was able to easily work it through my hair and finger comb. My curls didn't seem to be as defined but they were elongated.

I was able to leave both in for thirty minutes without any dryness. Both work better than bentonite. After rinsing the pink side felt curlier but I couldn't see a difference.

I will continue to play around with both and useless oil and try to make the pink thicker and less messy.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 27, 2014)

Completed day # 4 today. Will probably start day 5 tomorrow and dc until thursday where I will complete day #5.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I experimented with the pink clay and rhassoul clay tonight.
> 
> Pink clay: its definitely messy. The same amount of pink clay doesn't make as much as the same amount of rhassoul clay. Its also very thin. It showed very defined curls while on. But it makes my hair feel tangled and is hard to work through my hair like the bentonite clay.
> 
> ...


 
Where did you get the Rhassoul clay from? I ran out of my bentonite clay and I'm looking to trying something new.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 27, 2014)

My twists feel soooo soft today. The watered down eco styler gel may be a back-up for when I dont feel like making flaxseed gel. I used an old container (shea moisture curl enhancing smoothie container) and mixed the clear eco styler gel with water. I eyeballed the measurements but if I had to guess; it was about 3-4tbs of gel and about 1-2 cups of water. At 1st it was watery but after a min or so it became thicker; kinda like a water ice. I think next time I'll add some olive oil.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

[USER=350015 said:
			
		

> fasika[/USER];20703431]I washed my hair with baking soda and shampoo to clarify. No matter how much I tried to clean the scalp with just conditioner and BS, I just couldn't get it clean. I've always had this problem and it's the reason I can't break my shampoo habit. Granted I only use it every 3-4 washes, but I really would love to completely stop.
> 
> Anyway, my hair is SIGNIFICANTLY frizzier, bigger and less curly now. It doesn't feel as soft either, but that always happens after shampoo/BS clarifying. I'm not bothered though since I plan to do MHM consistently and continue minimizing my shampoo use.
> 
> Does anyone have any tips on washing the scalp without shampoo??



Have you ever tried a cowash conditioner? Have you had any success with those?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

[USER=436891 said:
			
		

> AbsyBlvd[/USER];20704287]I'm in agreement with you. Before starting this method, I used to put apple cider vinegar in my clay and I still put at little in my clay mix now, along with a little olive oil, honey, cayenne, as well as enough water to make a good consistency. Among other things, the vinegar helps to make the clay extra smooth. It also doesn't make my hair feel dry either on of once it's rinsed off.



What are your ratios? of clay to water? how much cayenne do you put in your clay? tia


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> MsEveMarie, A modified clay step. I had already done the ACV rinse/ clarifying step.
> 
> Woooow, just took out my 'test twist' and it's so moist, I had to double check that it was fully dry. Yep, fully dry and moist. Even if I never get any definition at all, this method kept my hair nice and moisturized (and I didn't even use an approved gel).



Fabulous. It's nice to have moisturized hair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

[USER=353889 said:
			
		

> pelohello[/USER];20708605]Where did you get the Rhassoul clay from? I ran out of my bentonite clay and I'm looking to trying something new.



Butters and Bars. You may still be able to catch the sale if you buy today.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showpost.php?p=20696573&postcount=154


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

So if there was a MHM challenge/support group for 2015, who would actively participate?

I'm just putting out feelers right now.


----------



## snoop (Oct 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> So if there was a MHM challenge/support group for 2015, who would actively participate?
> 
> I'm just putting out feelers right now.



I can only sign up as tentative participation at this point.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

snoop said:


> I can only sign up as tentative participation at this point.



Thanks. I'm just checking. Without enough participants it may be better to just keep this thread going until we have more numbers. We shall see.


----------



## aharri23 (Oct 27, 2014)

I'll sign up. I only do wash and goes lol.


----------



## aharri23 (Oct 27, 2014)

I did a modified MHM routine today, I did ACV rinse, co-wash, leave-in and gel. I didn't have time to do the clay step because I was getting ready for school. My hair isn't as defined as it normally is. Not sure if it was because of the ACV or skipping the clay step. It still looks good though. I hate the lingering smell ACV leaves so I won't be doing it again..


----------



## Guinan (Oct 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> So if there was a MHM challenge/support group for 2015, who would actively participate?
> 
> I'm just putting out feelers right now.


 
I'm def in. I use this method as my reggie. This will prob be my only challenge I participate in


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Oct 27, 2014)

faithVA 
Count me in!!!!


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 27, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I'm def in. I use this method as my reggie. *This will prob be my only challenge I participate in*


Me too, I suck at challenges. 

So... okay, definition. As a natural, I intend to wear a lot of twist-outs/ braid-outs. I want my hair to look like Southernbella.'s in that siggie pic she had a while back. I don't require definition to do those styles successfully. So, tbh, definition is low on my list. I want health and length.  

 That said, the back of my head is curly while the top is a big frizz puff. I probably did something wearing it back everyday. Anyway, I didn't mention it but when I did my clarifying ACV step, that area started clumping!  Just sharing.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I'm def in. I use this method as my reggie. This will prob be my only challenge I participate in



Way to put on the pressure


----------



## fasika (Oct 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Have you ever tried a cowash conditioner? Have you had any success with those?



faithVA

I've never used a product labelled as 'cowash,' but I've been cowashing since I was in high school using regular conditioners. I used to do it due to laziness, not any kind of knowledge .

Are 'cowash' products supposed to have more cleansers than regular ones?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I'm def in. I use this method as my reggie. This will prob be my only challenge I participate in





fasika said:


> faithVA
> 
> I've never used a product labelled as 'cowash,' but I've been cowashing since I was in high school using regular conditioners. I used to do it due to laziness, not any kind of knowledge .
> 
> Are 'cowash' products supposed to have more cleansers than regular ones?



Yes. Cowash conditioners or cowash cleansers actually have a cleanser in it. The AIA coconut (normal/high porosity) or cleansing pudding (low porosity) seem to be popular. You may want to try out a cowash cleanser one day and see if you like them better. They cleanse better than conditioners and are not as harsh as shampoos.

I'm probably going to pick up the AIA  cleansing pudding when I finish using up what I have.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Way to put on the pressure


 
Sorry bout the pressure I'm not joining any length challenges cause I think I might be keeping my hair at either SL or APL. However, I do go in almost every thread. But if we start the MHM challenge I'll probably be actively participating; since this is my reggie.


----------



## fasika (Oct 27, 2014)

I'm in for the challenge. I completely suck at challenges - I post like 3 times then go awol . But I'll absolutely do my best to check in regularly. The regimen is not completely different than what I do, it's just that I'm supposed to do it all in one go that will change. 


By the way, my sister's gonna give me her KC gel so I'm going to have an approved gel to work with since she has achieved maximum hydration. I'll probably buy the conditioner myself just to see if there's a difference. 

My sister achieved maximum hydration using just some basic tips I gave her 2 months ago. She wears her hair in WNG like 95% of the time, so her hair was used to water and was quite curly though dry, breaking, frizzy and dull. But by implementing some tips (cowashing and prepooing), her hair has now become frizz-free, shiny and clumped root to ends, WITHOUT gel. That's why she's giving it to me. She just uses her leave-in conditioner and her hair looks like she has a Jerry Curl in. Her new problem is breaking up the curls to get more volume LOL.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 27, 2014)

faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

Ok. With the # of people that suck at challenges I'm thinking we are leaning more towards staying in this thread or creating a thread that's name something like "The MHM Hangout". There really isn't a need for a challenge. More of a need for a supportive place maybe.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> What are your ratios? of clay to water? how much cayenne do you put in your clay? tia



I use something like a Chinese soup spoon (larger than a normal spoon) to measure out my clay- trial and error showed me I need about 4 heaped spoonfuls for my whole head. About half-1 teaspoon (by eye) of cayenne. About a tablespoon of ACV,  same of Olive oil- both by eye, and about 1 teaspoon of honey. Then I pour enough water and shake up it up until it can run out of the bottle, but still coats my fingers.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

Um, pelohello, I thought I was silly


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

AbsyBlvd said:


> I use something like a Chinese soup spoon (larger than a normal spoon) to measure out my clay- trial and error showed me I need about 4 heaped spoonfuls for my whole head. About half-1 teaspoon (by eye) of cayenne. About a tablespoon of ACV,  same of Olive oil- both by eye, and about 1 teaspoon of honey. Then I pour enough water and shake up it up until it can run out of the bottle, but still coats my fingers.



interesting 

I may try adding some Cayenne or an EO to my next batch. I still need to master my ratios. I'm good with the rhassoul but pink/red/green clays have been tougher for me.


----------



## GGsKin (Oct 27, 2014)

And I'm totally up for the challenge/ support☺


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> interesting
> 
> I may try adding some Cayenne or an EO to my next batch. I still need to master my ratios. I'm good with the rhassoul but pink/red/green clays have been tougher for me.


I'm using 'french red clay'. What does that even mean?  I got if off Amazon. My next purchase will be more carefully considered.  I think my mom gave me some 'redmond clay'?? Is that a thing?  I liked it, though, and it didn't look like a crime scene when I finished.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 27, 2014)

Oh, and I think a 'hangout' thread is a good idea.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I'm using 'french red clay'. What does that even mean?  I got if off Amazon. My next purchase will be more carefully considered.  I think my mom gave me some 'redmond clay'?? Is that a thing?  I liked it, though, and it didn't look like a crime scene when I finished.



It just means that its red clay from France  I have pink clay from Australia.

I'm sure that each type of clay has different mineral properties. I think Redmond is more of a brand name than type/region of clay.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> Oh, and I think a 'hangout' thread is a good idea.



I'm leaning more towards that.


----------



## SimJam (Oct 27, 2014)

Hay all, Ive given the MHM a break. My scalp had become very sensitive and my stylist noticed several inflamed follicles. Not sure what has caused it but the only thing Im doing different is MHM.

I had started using a cream (and doing twist outs) instead of the gel because my scalp was constantly wet and had started to get that wet dog smell.

I havnt done the MHM in about a month and my hair still is at the same level of hydration. I still use the MHM approved products and cowash once, and sometime twice a week just that I havnt been doing the baking soda or clay rinse


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

SimJam said:


> Hay all, Ive given the MHM a break. My scalp had become very sensitive and my stylist noticed several inflamed follicles. Not sure what has caused it but the only thing Im doing different is MHM.
> 
> I had started using a cream (and doing twist outs) instead of the gel because my scalp was constantly wet and had started to get that wet dog smell.
> 
> I havnt done the MHM in about a month and my hair still is at the same level of hydration. I still use the MHM approved products and cowash once, and sometime twice a week just that I havnt been doing the baking soda or clay rinse



It is probably a good idea to stop. I find it is easy for my scalp to get off in ph balance, especially if I allow it to stay wet too long. I also found that with using the baking soda I needed to balance the ph of my scalp with acv. 

Do what you need to do to have a healthy scalp.


----------



## myfaithrising (Oct 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> So if there was a MHM challenge/support group for 2015, who would actively participate?
> 
> I'm just putting out feelers right now.



Count me in!


----------



## myfaithrising (Oct 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Ok. With the # of people that suck at challenges I'm thinking we are leaning more towards staying in this thread or creating a thread that's name something like "The MHM Hangout". There really isn't a need for a challenge. More of a need for a supportive place maybe.



Great idea, I'm terrible at challenges


----------



## snoop (Oct 27, 2014)

fasika said:


> My sister achieved maximum hydration using just some basic tips I gave her 2 months ago. She wears her hair in WNG like 95% of the time, so her hair was used to water and was quite curly though dry, breaking, frizzy and dull. But by implementing some tips (cowashing and prepooing), her hair has now become frizz-free, shiny and clumped root to ends, WITHOUT gel. That's why she's giving it to me. She just uses her leave-in conditioner and her hair looks like she has a Jerry Curl in. Her new problem is breaking up the curls to get more volume LOL.



So cowash, prepoo and that's it?   Waiting for details. ...


----------



## CocoGlow (Oct 27, 2014)

snoop said:


> So cowash, prepoo and that's it?   Waiting for details. ...



I can believe it! 

Some people don't have to do a regimen like MHM to reach a high level of hydration for their hair ... a lot of people co-wash frequently and do not suffer moisture-blocking buildup from it ... Of course I'm sure that if those same people added Clay Treatments their hair could be even more hydrated than ever (max hydration) but they manage to have great results from co-washing alone, hence the huge success of the Curly Girl Method. 

For those of us that need something extra or want more hydration than we already have, MHM is an awesome regimen.


----------



## Nightingale (Oct 27, 2014)

Hey guys!

I was shopping at Sprouts earlier and came across gallons of alkaline water (8.8pH) 
If the pic is too small, here is a link to it being sold on Amazon. This one has a higher pH of 9.5.


I'm not doing the MHM at the moment, but I thought that maybe something like this could replace the need for baking soda. Thoughts?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

Nightingale said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I was shopping at Sprouts earlier and came across gallons of alkaline water (8.8pH) View attachment 281379
> If the pic is too small, here is a link to it being sold on Amazon.
> ...



That really is a good idea. I actually think I have some alkaline water in the back room. I will have to check it out. 

Thanks for letting us know Nightingale.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

I do have alkaline water in the house that my mom left. I may play around with some ways to use it. Maybe using it with an herbal blend for a prewash.


----------



## fasika (Oct 27, 2014)

snoop said:


> So cowash, prepoo and that's it?   Waiting for details. ...



snoop, 

Cocoglow explained it well. Some people's hair just needs a nudge to reach full hydration. My sister's regimen (a lifelong natural BTW) was super super simple, but she never DCed either before or after shampooing. She also shampooed every time instead of cowashing. As soon as she changed those two things, it was like 3 weeks before she reported back that there's been a huge change. Another couple of weeks later and her hair was fully hydrated. 

Her DC/prepoo are done weekly, either of 3 ways:

- Coconut oil and conditioner applied as prepoo. She leaves it on at most for a couple of hours. It melts away all tangles and enhances moisture and clumping. I just started this myself after seeing Naptural85's vlog.
- Homemade concoction as prepoo: random mixes from EVOO, EVCO, eggs, avocado, mayonnaise and yogurt 
- Hollywood Beauty Olive Cholesterol usually as a DC on shampooed hair


She cowashes a couple of times during the week, and uses either a regular leave-in conditioner or EVCO. She wears WNG almost exclusively, almost always airdried. She straightens her hair only 1-2 times a year, and usually to get a trim so it's at the salon. If it's not in WNG, it's in a bun. That's maybe 5 days a month. 

That's it. 


What I found interesting is how her hair used to look like a super frizzy 4a, with coarse strands (which is what I classify my hair as), but over time it seems that her hair now looks like 3b/c. In addition to the size of the curls increasing, her strands definitely have a more ''silky'' look and feel to them. This is not due to MHM since she's never done it, but reaching maximum hydration made it very obvious since her hair has no frizz now in addition to looking very moist and the color richer. I'm not sure what triggered this change - is it her regimen or is it due to her dietary change. I have no clue and neither does she.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

I only do the regimen once a week so my hair isn't hydrating quickly, so I don't usually have any pictures. But here are the pictures from my clay comparison yesterday. tashboog says she sees curls starting to form, I just see a mass of hair  I look at it all the time so it always looks the same to me.

*Pink Clay on Right Side/Rhassoul on Left*




*After Rinsing*


----------



## myfaithrising (Oct 27, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I only do the regimen once a week so my hair isn't hydrating quickly, so I don't usually have any pictures. But here are the pictures from my clay comparison yesterday. tashboog says she sees curls starting to form, I just see a mass of hair  I look at it all the time so it always looks the same to me.  Pink Clay on Right Side/Rhassoul on Left  After Rinsing



Yup, they're there alright, I see em too!!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 27, 2014)

^^:lol I'm glad you both see them. Im going to need more evidence.


----------



## bronzephoenix (Oct 27, 2014)

Sadly, I ran out of clay so I've been out of the hmm loop :/ I intend to order more soon and restart my 1st week. One thing I have been doing pretty faithfully is using ACV before cowashing. Love it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Guinan (Oct 28, 2014)

SimJam said:


> Hay all, Ive given the MHM a break. My scalp had become very sensitive and my stylist noticed several inflamed follicles. Not sure what has caused it but the only thing Im doing different is MHM.
> 
> I had started using a cream (and doing twist outs) instead of the gel because my scalp was constantly wet and had started to get that wet dog smell.
> 
> I havnt done the MHM in about a month and my hair still is at the same level of hydration. I still use the MHM approved products and cowash once, and sometime twice a week just that I havnt been doing the baking soda or clay rinse


 
That's good that you were able to pin point what was causing you irritation on your scalp. I only do the MHM 1-2x's a week. My hair and scalp doesnt like alot of manipulation. I've also shorten the time of how long I leave the ACV on my hair.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2014)

pelohello said:


> That's good that you were able to pin point what was causing you irritation on your scalp. I only do the MHM 1-2x's a week. My hair and scalp doesnt like alot of manipulation. I've also shorten the time of how long I leave the ACV on my hair.



Yes you have to listen to your hair and scalp. With the baking soda, the ph of the scalp can get off and if nothing is done to adjust it, the scalp can easily become irritated. When I do use the baking soda, if my scalp feels off balanced I make sure to spritz my scalp with an acv mixture prior to putting on the clay. I didn't have any problems after that.


----------



## fasika (Oct 28, 2014)

SimJam, did you do MHM everyday? Did you do too many airdried WNG during the MHM? 

My scalp also gets the wet dog smell if I do too many cowashes, and don't dry it all the way. The hair on the crown and right under it takes forever to dry (pre-MHM), and the combination of the two just was gross. See if using a diffuser to dry would help you.


----------



## DarkJoy (Oct 28, 2014)

SimJam said:


> Hay all, Ive given the MHM a break. My scalp had become very sensitive and my stylist noticed several inflamed follicles. Not sure what has caused it but the only thing Im doing different is MHM.
> 
> I had started using a cream (and doing twist outs) instead of the gel because my scalp was constantly wet and had started to get that wet dog smell.
> 
> I havnt done the MHM in about a month and my hair still is at the same level of hydration. I still use the MHM approved products and cowash once, and sometime twice a week just that I havnt been doing the baking soda or clay rinse



Upthread I posted the same thing. Very bad scalp irritation.  That coupled with the clay stripping out my color, I am off MHM. Its not for me.

Learned some really goid things that I've already incorporated into my reggi, such as my hair needed mych longer DC than I had been giving it and that it does MUCH better with frequent clarifying (with swimmers shampoo). Before it was maybe 2x a month. Now I clarify 2x a week and have almost zero breakage even with manipulation.  It seems stronger this way.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 28, 2014)

I was looking at the Komaza analysis thread and I noticed a looot of people saying they were told to stop cowashing so much, that it was causing build-up and damaging the scalp.

I believe it.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 28, 2014)

I noticed a tender spot near my temple last week... but then I changed where I put the knot on my scarf and it went away.  Almost thought I had a 'situation' for a minute, there! 

Doing the whole process again today.


----------



## MiamiChic (Oct 28, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I was looking at the Komaza analysis thread and I noticed a looot of people saying they were told to stop cowashing so much, that it was causing build-up and damaging the scalp.
> 
> I believe it.



I believe it as well. I tried cowashing for two weeks or so and my scalp was so dirty from build up!


----------



## KinkyRN (Oct 28, 2014)

Used diluted aloe Vera gel with a a smidgen of EVOO instead of the KCCC. It worked pretty good. There seemed to be more frizz than normal but I need to use the clay. I've just been clarifying with baking soda and DCing because of a crazy work schedule.

Sent from my iPhone 6 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2014)

KinkyRN said:


> Used diluted aloe Vera gel with a a smidgen of EVOO instead of the KCCC. It worked pretty good. There seemed to be more frizz than normal but I need to use the clay. I've just been clarifying with baking soda and DCing because of a crazy work schedule.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 6 using LHCF



I didn't know you were doing the method. When did you start KinkyRN?


----------



## snoop (Oct 28, 2014)

snoop said:


> So I think that I forgot to add the pics from when I tried this method a few weeks ago.  I might try the full thing this weekend with the baking soda step included.  If/when I do, I'll be doing it with my hair in twists since that's how I normally wash.



So, I did try the full MHM last Friday.  The only thing that I didn't do is seal with gel (I really don't like gel), so I (L)CO'd instead. For the record, the twists in the picture look really fuzzy because they are two weeks old and I had washed them the week before (so this would have been the second time washing them.)   I took the twists out on Saturday.  I'm not sure if it was because I had smaller twists in, but the twists after they came out stayed really tight.

It's Tuesday and they're just starting to fluff out, but that could because of m&s'ing each day.  I noticed that one piece that fluffed out completely had some clumps in it.  I don't think that I got this kind of clumping after a twist out before.  Just to see if this was happening in other parts of my hair, I examined other sections and noticed that the clumping was also happening there.  As you can see in the final picture, it's still bound at the bottom, so it's not like the clumps were made by me.

For me, I feel most comfortable washing my hair in twists and so I'm glad that it worked out.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 28, 2014)

^^nice pics. I do see the clumping as well.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

Last night I was thinking of tweaking my regimen to see if I could get more definition. Then I came to my senses  I was thinking why would I do extra when I'm not going to wear my hair out until it gets warm. There will be no wngs and very few twist outs. I need to just stick to the plan. 

I haven't used baking soda for bs 1 in a while so next wash I will do that. And everything else will stay the same. I promised myself I would keep the same flat twist hairstyle for all of November except for special occasions. I will stick to that.

I am also trying to remember to baggy once I get home. Since I only wash once a week, the extra baggying does help keep my hair from drying out.


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 29, 2014)

I have been doing the mhm for the past 3 weeks once per week.  My crown is extremely dry and coarser than the rest of my hair. My shrinkage is much greater in that area and I have a lot of breakage. 

The first time I did the complete method.  However I did the basic cherry lola treatment. I also used diluted sm manuka honey conditioner and the manuka honey masque. I used Maneobjectives recipe for the clay portion and used rhassoul instead of bentonite clay.  Finally, i used the SM jbco leave in with an oil mixture to seal for my wng. 

I am so happy! My crown is more moisturized and soft.  My wngs are shinier and more defined at the crown.  I used to have curls/coils everywhere but the crown.  My crown was just dry fuzz. Now I have coils/curls in my crown!  

I am thankful to pinkecube for sharing her methods and everyones ideas for modifying.  Everyone deseves to be happy with their hair being in the best condition it can be.  Achieving this is quite a learning experience but a worthwhile one.  Even if the mhm method doesn't work for everyone, even incorporating some of the steps may be helpful. So glad I tried this!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> reeko43;20715557[/USER]]I have been doing the mhm for the past 3 weeks once per week.  My crown is extremely dry and coarser than the rest of my hair. My shrinkage is much greater in that area and I have a lot of breakage.
> 
> The first time I did the complete method.  However I did the basic cherry lola treatment. I also used diluted sm manuka honey conditioner and the manuka honey masque. I used Maneobjectives recipe for the clay portion and used rhassoul instead of bentonite clay.  Finally, i used the SM jbco leave in with an oil mixture to seal for my wng.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing reeko43. Your hair looks very pretty in your siggy.

What is Maneobjectives recipe for the clay? tia


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 29, 2014)

faithVA, sorry that is a wig , lol! Been using mobile so long forgot what was in my sig. This is my hair but before mhm 



Recipe:  1/2 cup bentonite clay,  1 tbsp each of castor,  coconut and sweet almond oil, six tbsp acv with mother,  3 tbsp water. Mix clay and oils,  then add acv. Wait 15 sec and then add water. 

I use whatever oils I choose and rhassoul but this is the actual recipe.  I get 2 applications from this but I am heavy handed.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

reeko43 said:


> faithVA, sorry that is a wig , lol! Been using mobile so long forgot what was in my sig. This is my hair but before mhm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well your hair looks nice even before MHM.

That is an interesting recipe. My mind doesn't know what to do with it  I can't imagine 3 tbsp of water with 1/2 cup of bentonite. There are so many different variations  Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 29, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Well your hair looks nice even before MHM.
> 
> That is an interesting recipe. My mind doesn't know what to do with it  I can't imagine 3 tbsp of water with 1/2 cup of bentonite. There are so many different variations  Thanks for sharing that.



Thanks,  but you are only seeing the front,  lol! 

Actually the acv provides enough moisture in addition to the water.  My mix had the consistency of a loose pudding. I was pleasantly surprised at the results and ease of use.  But you are right,  tons of clay recipes to try until you find one that works


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> reeko43;20716385[/USER]]Thanks,  but you are only seeing the front,  lol!
> 
> Actually the acv provides enough moisture in addition to the water.  My mix had the consistency of a loose pudding. I was pleasantly surprised at the results and ease of use.  But you are right,  tons of clay recipes to try until you find one that works



Do you happen to know the PH of the clay mix when you are finished?


----------



## reeko43 (Oct 29, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Do you happen to know the PH of the clay mix when you are finished?



Im sorry but I don't know.  I don't even have, strips to check.  However,  you have peeked my interst now. ....


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> reeko43;20716431[/USER]]Im sorry but I don't know.  I don't even have, strips to check.  However,  you have peeked my interst now. ....



It's OK. I was just curious. 

My hunch is that the ph is quite low due to the amount of ACV and the low water quantity. This is just FYI for low porosity heads. This may be great for someone with high porosity. 

This may be something tashboog would be willing to try.


----------



## Mingus (Oct 29, 2014)

.........................


----------



## faithVA (Oct 29, 2014)

Mingus said:


> So, I tried out MHM earlier this week. What I discovered was that while my hair does want and need moisture, it does not like getting all of that extra moisture by itself without protein first. I've done the Cherry Lola treatment a few times in about a month and a half time period. My hair absolutely loves Cherry Lola. I usually do a quick condition right after a Cherry Lola treatment. I've been alternating weeks between Cherry Lola and clay washing, and my hair has thrived with that regime. Since I had already done the CL, I figured that I'd jump straight into MHM with the baking soda/conditioner/water cleanse...My hair hates the combination of conditioner and baking soda. It absolutely hates it. I'm pretty sure the issue is the fact that for my hair the baking soda opens up the cuticle and lets in too much moisture all at once, and it makes my hair mushy. With the CL treatment, the baking soda is letting in some moisture but also a lot of protein, which seems to stabilize my strands. My roots were fuzzier after doing the MHM treatment than they've been since before I started doing the CL treatment.
> 
> I have 3c/4a-ish hair. I think that I'm sort of medium porosity. I haven't done any porosity test, but by the way my hair behaves, it seems that it's neither high nor low porosity. Baking soda in and of itself doesn't seem to be a problem for my hair. However, what I let pass through the cuticle once the baking soda lifts it makes all the difference in the world, apparently. My hair has spoken loud and clear. It wants protein. The clay washing keeps my hair from getting stripped of moisture in between protein treatments, but it's really the protein that it craves.
> 
> So for the time being, I'm backing away from MHM. My hair was doing just fine with my alternating between the CL treatment and clay washing. I'm going to continue doing that for a while. I think my hair should probably come to its own level of maximum hydration over time if I'm consistent with that. If I do decide to try MHM again, I'll probably opt for the ACV/water cleanse instead of the baking soda/conditioner cleanse. However, I'm starting to think that my hair just doesn't benefit as much from MHM in its entirety as it does from specific components within that method, which is fine. Everyone has to find what works for her own hair. I'm glad that I tried it out at least, because curiosity was getting the better of me. Also, I think I know a little more about my hair post MHM experimenting than and did prior to trying it.



I'm glad you learned some things. And yes you should have done ACV because the baking soda is for low porosity hair. For some reason that seems to be a point of confusion. Definitely do what works for you.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 30, 2014)

I'm doing the shorter MHM tonite!! I will be using the 2 min aphogee keratin protein, ACV for about 5 min. Then DC for about 15-30min and then clay for 15.

I plan on blow drying and possibly straightening my hair tonight in preperation for my faux locs on Sat.

Has anyone done this method and then straighten their hair? If so, how was it? Did you notice a difference? I'm not too sure what I looking for in a response; to be honest


----------



## snoop (Oct 30, 2014)

pelohello said:


> I'm doing the shorter MHM tonite!! I will be using the 2 min aphogee keratin protein, ACV for about 5 min. Then DC for about 15-30min and then clay for 15.
> 
> I plan on blow drying and possibly straightening my hair tonight in preperation for my faux locs on Sat.
> 
> *Has anyone done this method and then straighten their hair? If so, how was it? Did you notice a difference?* I'm not too sure what I looking for in a response; to be honest



I've been wondering the same thing!


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 30, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Has anyone done this method and then straighten their hair? If so, how was it? Did you notice a difference? I'm not too sure what I looking for in a response; to be honest


I'm planning to straighten tomorrow. I expect for the MHM to have, at minimum, the same effect on the straightening process as the whole 'dc overnight first' method.


----------



## fasika (Oct 30, 2014)

I've been wondering too.

I assume the benefits will be faster and easier straightening, plus complete reversion with no heat damage.


----------



## CocoGlow (Oct 30, 2014)

Mingus said:


> So, I tried out MHM earlier this week. What I discovered was that while my hair does want and need moisture, it does not like getting all of that extra moisture by itself without protein first. I've done the Cherry Lola treatment a few times in about a month and a half time period. *My hair absolutely loves Cherry Lola.* I usually do a quick condition right after a Cherry Lola treatment. I've been alternating weeks between Cherry Lola and clay washing, and my hair has thrived with that regime. Since I had already done the CL, I figured that I'd jump straight into MHM with the baking soda/conditioner/water cleanse...My hair hates the combination of conditioner and baking soda. It absolutely hates it. I'm pretty sure the issue is the fact that for my hair the baking soda opens up the cuticle and lets in too much moisture all at once, and it makes my hair mushy. With the CL treatment, the baking soda is letting in some moisture but also a lot of protein, which seems to stabilize my strands. My roots were fuzzier after doing the MHM treatment than they've been since before I started doing the CL treatment.
> 
> I have 3c/4a-ish hair. I think that I'm sort of medium porosity. I haven't done any porosity test, but by the way my hair behaves, it seems that it's neither high nor low porosity. Baking soda in and of itself doesn't seem to be a problem for my hair. However, what I let pass through the cuticle once the baking soda lifts it makes all the difference in the world, apparently. My hair has spoken loud and clear. It wants protein. The clay washing keeps my hair from getting stripped of moisture in between protein treatments, but it's really the protein that it craves.
> 
> So for the time being, I'm backing away from MHM. My hair was doing just fine with my alternating between the CL treatment and clay washing. I'm going to continue doing that for a while. I think my hair should probably come to its own level of maximum hydration over time if I'm consistent with that. *If I do decide to try MHM again, I'll probably opt for the ACV/water cleanse instead of the baking soda/conditioner cleanse.* However, I'm starting to think that my hair just doesn't benefit as much from MHM in its entirety as it does from specific components within that method, which is fine. Everyone has to find what works for her own hair. I'm glad that I tried it out at least, because curiosity was getting the better of me. Also, I think I know a little more about my hair post MHM experimenting than and did prior to trying it.





faithVA said:


> I'm glad you learned some things. *And yes you should have done ACV because the baking soda is for low porosity hair*. For some reason that seems to be a point of confusion. Definitely do what works for you.



Mingus

I agree with faithVA

I think your hair would probably really like the ACV Rinse option since you said your hair likes protein. ACV closes the cuticle and so does protein. Most people with Low Porosity hair stay away from protein because it makes our hair feel hard. Even the Cherry Lola  Treatment (a Mild Protein Treatment) can be too much for us if done too often. Since your hair seems to love the CLT, I would think your hair would prefer the ACV option if you ever decide to try the MHM again. Either way, I'm glad that you found what works best for your hair.


----------



## snoop (Oct 30, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> I think your hair would probably really like the ACV Rinse option since you said your hair likes protein. *ACV closes the cuticle and so does protein. Most people with Low Porosity hair stay away from protein because it makes our hair feel hard.* Even the Cherry Lola  Treatment (a Mild Protein Treatment) can be too much for us if done too often. Since your hair seems to love the CLT, I would think your hair would prefer the ACV option if you ever decide to try the MHM again. Either way, I'm glad that you found what works best for your hair.



Well, I learned something new today....

ETA, I mean about protein closing the cuticle.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 30, 2014)

So I've started reading this thread (man it's LONG) and I read the MHM website and I'm intrigued. I already do this method somewhat.   Here are my steps.   

-- prepoo with oil + conditioner
-- wash with BS and water 
-- use rinse out conditioner 
-- rinse with dilute ACV
-- LOC

My hair is pretty moisturized except the edges around my face, but my hair frizzes even with tons of product and my curls lose definition as soon as my hair dries. 

I want to try this method, but I have reservations


-- I'm not sure if I have low po hair

-- I have a huge stash of Kenra MC and Aphogee 2 min and it will take me at least a year to use it up. 

-- I don't want to sit with product on my hair for 15-30 min and have to jump in and out of the shower. My current wash day takes < 30 minutes from the time I get in the shower until it's in a bun and ready to leave the house. 

-- I'm not a fan of the "wet look". Does this result in the wet look?


 Ok. I'm off to continue reading this thread.


----------



## Honey Bee (Oct 30, 2014)

snoop said:


> Well, I learned something new today....
> 
> ETA, *I mean about protein closing the cuticle.*


snoop, It doesn't, well, not exactly. It fills in pieces of the cuticle that have chipped off.


----------



## fasika (Oct 30, 2014)

I've attached some pics of my before. The 1st two pics are just airdried with barely a hint of conditioner left in them - it's a texture shot. Hair is dry as hell!! 

The 3rd picture is when I achieved max hydration for 23 secs a year ago . I had used Lush's Curly Wurly shampoo, but this is the only time that level of hydration and definition was achieved. There was maybe some conditioner in the hair, but it looked identical even before it was conditioned. Hair is fully dry, but the lighting was off since it was at night and taken with my phone. 

So my goal is to achieve 3rd picture consistently.

My usual WNG is somewhere in between the two.

*Just as an aside, what do you think my texture is? *I assume 4a, with patches of 3c and 4b. The back of my head is way curlier than the front, but I'm assuming it just retains moisture better??


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2014)

[USER=373223 said:
			
		

> snoop[/USER];20719837]Well, I learned something new today....
> 
> ETA, I mean about protein closing the cuticle.



I think there is more to it than stated. I also think it depends on the protein. Some proteins lay on the strands and act like build up on low porosity hair. Other proteins like keratin may actually go into the strand and fill the holes in the protein layer of the strand. 

Proteins gets lumped together unfortunately and get written off all together when sometimes our hair may have issue with one type of protein but really need another type.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2014)

[USER=377491 said:
			
		

> GettingKinky[/USER];20720003]So I've started reading this thread (man it's LONG) and I read the MHM website and I'm intrigued. I already do this method somewhat.   Here are my steps.
> 
> -- prepoo with oil + conditioner
> -- wash with BS and water
> ...



As a drive by test why not leave your current regimen as is and just try replacing your ACV rinse with a mudwash rinse and see if you notice a difference. Even if you don't want to commit to the total times, try leaving the mud on while you shower and rinse. It will let you know whether the frizz will dissipate. 

And if you aren't looking for definition and your hair is already moisturized and your going to put your hair in a bun, then try it once and put it on the shelf for use if you ever need it.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> snoop, It doesn't, well, not exactly. It fills in pieces of the cuticle that have chipped off.



I should have read your post before I posted


----------



## CocoGlow (Oct 30, 2014)

snoop said:


> Well, I learned something new today....
> 
> ETA, I mean about protein closing the cuticle.





Honey Bee said:


> snoop, It doesn't, well, not exactly. It fills in pieces of the cuticle that have chipped off.



snoop

Honey Bee is right, protein fills in pieces of the cuticle that have chipped off. Often times lightening the hair with permanent dye, relaxing, blow drying, flat ironing or just normal wear and tear (brushing, combing, etc) can wear down on the cuticle causing protein loss and High Porosity. The hair ends up mushy when wet or super stretchy in need of protein treatments to strengthen it and SEAL the cuticle temporarily. Some people may naturally have High Porosity and need frequent Protein treatments as well.

With Low Porosity hair, the cuticles are tightly shut and don't need frequent or strong protein treatments unless the person does some of the things above and changes their porosity as a result. They have to focus on infusing moisture into those tightly closed cuticles and mild protein (if any, depending on how tightly their cuticles are shut).
*
ETA:* faithVA is also right about the TYPE of protein making a difference


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 30, 2014)

faithVA said:


> As a drive by test why not leave your current regimen as is and just try replacing your ACV rinse with a mudwash rinse and see if you notice a difference. Even if you don't want to commit to the total times, try leaving the mud on while you shower and rinse. It will let you know whether the frizz will dissipate.  And if you aren't looking for definition and your hair is already moisturized and your going to put your hair in a bun, then try it once and put it on the shelf for use if you ever need it.



faithVA-

That's a good idea. I think I'll look online for some clay. How long will a clay mixture keep once I make it?  I keep my ACV/water and BS/water for weeks before I use it all. 

What exactly does the clay step do? I'm still not clear on that.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2014)

[USER=377491 said:
			
		

> GettingKinky[/USER];20720619]faithVA-
> 
> That's a good idea. I think I'll look online for some clay. How long will a clay mixture keep once I make it?  I keep my ACV/water and BS/water for weeks before I use it all.
> 
> What exactly does the clay step do? I'm still not clear on that.



Do you have a vitamin shop near you? Pick up a small think of bentonite clay if they have it. Or Butters and Bars sells clay at a reasonable price but you have to pay shipping.

You can freeze a clay mixture. If you refrigerate it may last a few weeks. It last a few days outside of the fridge but it can get a funky smell to it after 3 days. I don't think it goes bad, it just smells funky  But you probably only want to make a batch of 3 to 5 tbsp for your first batch. No need to make a lot.

The clay step cleans, removes build up and toxins and minerals, conditions and somehow hydrates the hair. It is the step that helps reduce the frizz and lock in the curls (over time). That's why I said if you don't care about definition, then don't bother with this step.

I first used clay as a cleanser. It is one of the things that helped my scalp recover by removing toxins.


----------



## GettingKinky (Oct 30, 2014)

Thanks faithVA. I am going to try the clay. If I can get better definition I'm all for it. 

Having really clean hair will be new for me. Since I slather my hair with oil/conditioner before my baking soda wash, I don't think I ever get all the oil off.  Except when I go to the salon then it gets squarely clean, but that always feels dry until she flat irons it.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 30, 2014)

[USER=377491 said:
			
		

> GettingKinky[/USER];20720809]Thanks faithVA. I am going to try the clay. If I can get better definition I'm all for it.
> 
> Having really clean hair will be new for me. Since I slather my hair with oil/conditioner before my baking soda wash, I don't think I ever get all the oil off.  Except when I go to the salon then it gets squarely clean, but that always feels dry until she flat irons it.



Let us know how it goes and if you have any questions before you get started with the mudwash let us know


----------



## Guinan (Oct 31, 2014)

I flat ironed my hair yesterday. I add deets in a minute.


----------



## Guinan (Oct 31, 2014)

So I did the shorter MHM last night which included the protein. I have finally figured out my porosity. I have med to low porosity. Prior to starting the method I had rinsed my hair. The water felt like it just coated my hair. After I did the protein my hair felt alittle rough. I DC for about an hour and left the clay on for about 15 mins. After that my hair was sooooo soft. 

Years ago when I used to blow dry my hair, it would become dry and matted. Well not this time. My hair stayed damp the whole time I was blow drying my hair.

The only problem I have is that I applied wayyyy to much giovanni leavein and wayyyy to much heat protectant. I am afraid of heat damage so I applied two heat protectants on wet hair. I think next time I flat iron I will nix the leavein and apply one heat protectant. My hair can get coated fairly easy. I blowed dried my hair and then flat-ironed it. My hair looks very soft and feels somewhat soft but it feels coated b/c of all the products I used.

BTW: I was alittle nervous about straightening my hair b/c of all the horror stories that I been reading on the other thread about damaged hair from doing the MHM. But I can honestly say my hair looks and feels really healthy. Minimum ssks and tons of moisture. 

Also, I really tried to "listen" to my hair and do some research. I have med-low porosity, 4a/3c hair, fine and high density.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2014)

pelohello said:


> So I did the shorter MHM last night which included the protein. I have finally figured out my porosity. I have med to low porosity. Prior to starting the method I had rinsed my hair. The water felt like it just coated my hair. After I did the protein my hair felt alittle rough. I DC for about an hour and left the clay on for about 15 mins. After that my hair was sooooo soft.
> 
> Years ago when I used to blow dry my hair, it would become dry and matted. Well not this time. My hair stayed damp the whole time I was blow drying my hair.
> 
> ...



It looks very nice. Great job.


----------



## aharri23 (Oct 31, 2014)

Doing a cherry lola treatment today!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 31, 2014)

Hi guys, subscribed again to LHCF less than a month ago and have been keeping up with this thread. I finally have all my ingredients so I will be starting the 7 day challenge today. I look forward to contributing!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2014)

MaraWithLove said:


> Hi guys, subscribed again to LHCF less than a month ago and have been keeping up with this thread. I finally have all my ingredients so I will be starting the 7 day challenge today. I look forward to contributing!



Hi MaraWithLove. I do remember you. It has been a while. Glad to have you back.

Tell us about your plans for your first wash? Are you doing the Cherry Lola Carmel treatment? 

Are you low po and planning on using baking soda or normal to high and using ACV?


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 31, 2014)

Does anyone do the caramel cherry lola (I think that's the standard MHM one, right?) more frequently than every other week? My hair always feels so goooood after doing it. I would like to do it more.


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Does anyone do the caramel cherry lola (I think that's the standard MHM one, right?) more frequently than every other week? My hair always feels so goooood after doing it. I would like to do it more.



No I haven't done one in months. I'm probably going to stick to once a month or once every 6 weeks.


Too much of a good thing  

Just enjoy it every other week. No need to push it. Pamper yourself in some other way.


----------



## aharri23 (Oct 31, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> Does anyone do the caramel cherry lola (I think that's the standard MHM one, right?) more frequently than every other week? My hair always feels so goooood after doing it. I would like to do it more.



I do the original cherry lola with molasses added for extra softness and I always get my best wash and go after doing a treatment. Sucks that it only can be done every 2 weeks!


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 31, 2014)

My hair no product
I haven't done the MHM 7 days straight 

I consider myself 4c because my hair doesn't dry like this and I've never seen it do this.

What do Yall think? Should I continue? Am I at maximum hydration?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 31, 2014)

[USER=367733 said:
			
		

> Adiatasha[/USER];20724675]View attachment 281867
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't tell you whether you should continue. You are getting good hydration. You aren't at max hydration yet. 

I would suggest you keep going. But it is ok to stop whenever you want.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 31, 2014)

faithVA thank you!

To answer your questions, I used the original cherry lola treatment and I am lo-po. I did, however, add some acv to my clay mix!


----------



## MaraWithLove (Oct 31, 2014)

My day 1:

I pretty much followed the regimen on the max hydration website with just a few adjustments: I added a splash of acv to my clay mix and I touched up my semi-perm after the clay, before adding my leave-in and homemade flaxseed gel.

Products used: cherry lola ingredients (yogurt, bs, braggs aminos), approved tresseme naturals conditioner (diluted), calcium bentonite clay, flaxseed gel

*I do also have some KCKT so I look forward to eventually seeing if it makes a difference

I've attached some pictures, they're not so much before & afters, they're pictures right after the clay (first 2) and after completing everything (last 3)

Comments:
1.My hair definitely feels more soft, springy and moisturized already, so I'm looking forward to continuing this regimen and seeing how it plays out. 

2. I don't really have any pictures of usual WNGs from the back, but just know that it usually looks like a gelled fro, save for the very bottom-which I call my whack patch-because it's the only part that looks and feels different from the rest of my hair in the back.


----------



## Adiatasha (Oct 31, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I can't tell you whether you should continue. You are getting good hydration. You aren't at max hydration yet.  I would suggest you keep going. But it is ok to stop whenever you want.



Hmm 
I'm going to keep going

Did you see those SSK's???


----------



## aharri23 (Oct 31, 2014)

I am really liking the camille rose curl maker gel for my wash and goes even though it is not MHM approved (it has panthenol as the 6th ingredient). I bought some xtreme wetline a while ago, but everytime I use it, I get flakes no matter what. I even watered it down a bunch and added some argan oil and still got flakes. Can anyone help??


----------



## fasika (Oct 31, 2014)

I went all the way to Whole Foods and was a couple of blocks from Trader Joe's to get the products needed, and I forgot the Amino Acids. Urgh!!

How essential are they to the Cherry Lola?

I bought the KCKT and will likely get the KCCC from my sister tomorrow. I can then follow it as closely as possible.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 1, 2014)

Ok. Now I'm about 2/3 of the way through this thread and I have my clay on order from amazon. But I just read that the clay removed hair color. I'm about to switch from semi-permanent to demi because the semi doesn't keep my gray covered. 

Has anyone found a non-permanent hair color that can withstand the mhm method?


----------



## Adiatasha (Nov 1, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Ok. Now I'm about 2/3 of the way through this thread and I have my clay on order from amazon. But I just read that the clay removed hair color. I'm about to switch from semi-permanent to demi because the semi doesn't keep my gray covered.  Has anyone found a non-permanent hair color that can withstand the mhm method?



I want to know too


----------



## MaraWithLove (Nov 1, 2014)

GettingKinky well to be honest, I use Manic panic colors (black and blue) & I used the clay yesterday, but it didn't take my color out. My blue had faded a little in the roots before application and there were no noticeable changes after the clay wash. That's my input.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2014)

fasika said:


> I went all the way to Whole Foods and was a couple of blocks from Trader Joe's to get the products needed, and I forgot the Amino Acids. Urgh!!
> 
> How essential are they to the Cherry Lola?
> 
> I bought the KCKT and will likely get the KCCC from my sister tomorrow. I can then follow it as closely as possible.



The aminoes are your protein so they are rarely important. You may want to wait until you have it. You may be able to do the cherry Lola without the Carmel treatment but I'm not sure if you need aminoes for the cherry Lola by itself or not.


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> No I haven't done one in months. I'm probably going to stick to once a month or once every 6 weeks.  Too much of a good thing    Just enjoy it every other week. No need to push it. Pamper yourself in some other way.



*sigh* I had a feeling someone would say that. Of course, I was hoping people would say it was a good idea.  Maybe that post should belong in that "Things people say before a setback" thread


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> Ok. Now I'm about 2/3 of the way through this thread and I have my clay on order from amazon. But I just read that the clay removed hair color. I'm about to switch from semi-permanent to demi because the semi doesn't keep my gray covered.
> 
> Has anyone found a non-permanent hair color that can withstand the mhm method?



Sorry. Can't help. I use permanent color.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> *sigh* I had a feeling someone would say that. Of course, I was hoping people would say it was a good idea.  Maybe that post should belong in that "Things people say before a setback" thread



We definitely don't want any setbacks.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2014)

Washing my hair tonight. Made up a new batch of castille soap/conditioner mix. I washed my hair with it twice. I'm Dcing now with Jessicurl deep condition. Going to see if I like it. Going to mud with the pink clay and try leaving it on for 2 hours. I've never extended the mud step before so will see how it goes.


----------



## myfaithrising (Nov 1, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Washing my hair tonight. Made up a new batch of castille soap/conditioner mix. I washed my hair with it twice. I'm Dcing now with Jessicurl deep condition. Going to see if I like it. Going to mud with the pink clay and try leaving it on for 2 hours. I've never extended the mud step before so will see how it goes.


I am using my melted shampoo bars mixed with conditioner and I love it.  The ph is about the same as the baking soda so my cuticles are still lifted and the conditioner is still there as the buffer.  I whip them together with a bit of oil and it comes out smooth like lotion. The Jessicurl deep conditioner is my HG, I bought a gallon of it.  I'm sure you'll love it, made my hair feel like butter!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> I am using my melted shampoo bars mixed with conditioner and I love it.  The ph is about the same as the baking soda so my cuticles are still lifted and the conditioner is still there as the buffer.  I whip them together with a bit of oil and it comes out smooth like lotion. The Jessicurl deep conditioner is my HG, I bought a gallon of it.  I'm sure you'll love it, made my hair feel like butter!!



That's a good idea about the shampoo bars.

I'm going to give the jessicurl a chance. So far though Naturelle Grow conditioners are my favorite. I have 3 different jessicurl conditioners though so I will get to give them all a chance.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 1, 2014)

This pink clay is too messy. I'm not going to be able to deal with it   Next week I will mix the rhassoul and the pink to see if that's less messy. If its not I will just use rhassoul.


----------



## myfaithrising (Nov 1, 2014)

I make my clay in batches using an old tresemme bottle, whenever I go to use it,  it explodes like it had built up gasses in it and if I'm not careful there is mud everywhere.   Does this happen to anyone else?  I don't think I've ever heard anyone mention it


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 1, 2014)

For those of you using shampoo bars or soap, how long does it take for your cuticles to open?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> I make my clay in batches using an old tresemme bottle, whenever I go to use it,  it explodes like it had built up gasses in it and if I'm not careful there is mud everywhere.   Does this happen to anyone else?  I don't think I've ever heard anyone mention it



No I have never had this happen. But I have started leaving the top open to prevent the smell when I don't refrigerate it.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> For those of you using shampoo bars or soap, how long does it take for your cuticles to open?



I don't worry about opening my cuticles when I use the castille soap. I heat my conditioner instead and it seems to work just fine. I do keep My soap conditioner mix  pH between 7.5 and 8.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2014)

My hair did fine leaving the pink clay on for two hours. My curls were nicely defined with the clay on. The changes I've made to the regimen seem to be working.


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 2, 2014)

pelohello said:


> So I did the shorter MHM last night......  BTW: I was alittle nervous about straightening my hair b/c of all the horror stories that I been reading on the other thread about damaged hair from doing the MHM.......



Huh? 
Hadn't heard about this. Are people modifying the outlined method and blaming damage on the method as a whole?


----------



## fasika (Nov 2, 2014)

I didn't do MHM yesterday, but I did cowash with KCNT conditioner, and I must say that I'm not impressed at all. My hair felt very weird, and it looked super stringy. But it did dry with more definition (though the curls were very thin and stringy-looking), and it dried soft too. 

I don't know if doing it with MHM will give different results, but so far, I'm very disappointed. I had high hopes.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 2, 2014)

fasika said:


> I didn't do MHM yesterday, but I did cowash with KCNT conditioner, and I must say that I'm not impressed at all. My hair felt very weird, and it looked super stringy. But it did dry with more definition (though the curls were very thin and stringy-looking), and it dried soft too.
> 
> I don't know if doing it with MHM will give different results, but so far, I'm very disappointed. I had high hopes.



Kckt doesn't really much for my 4c hair. U only use it as a leave bc I have 2 bottles that I want to use up. And even then I pair it with mhm approved camille rose productserplexed


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2014)

MeaWea said:


> Huh?
> Hadn't heard about this. Are people modifying the outlined method and blaming damage on the method as a whole?



Sometimes. People are modifying or using the incorrect option for step 1 and then saying they didn't like the method. Some people really shouldn't try the method in the first place.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2014)

fasika said:


> I didn't do MHM yesterday, but I did cowash with KCNT conditioner, and I must say that I'm not impressed at all. My hair felt very weird, and it looked super stringy. But it did dry with more definition (though the curls were very thin and stringy-looking), and it dried soft too.
> 
> I don't know if doing it with MHM will give different results, but so far, I'm very disappointed. I had high hopes.



You had high hopes for kknt for cowashing? I'm sure it works for some people but it really isn't a conditioner. I leave kknt for the leave in step. It's way too thin for my hair as a conditioner.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> Kckt doesn't really much for my 4c hair. U only use it as a leave bc I have 2 bottles that I want to use up. And even then I pair it with mhm approved camille rose productserplexed



When you say it doesn't do much what do you mean?


----------



## CocoGlow (Nov 2, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> I make my clay in batches using an old tresemme bottle, whenever I go to use it,  it explodes like it had built up gasses in it and if I'm not careful there is mud everywhere.   Does this happen to anyone else?  I don't think I've ever heard anyone mention it





faithVA said:


> No I have never had this happen. But I have started leaving the top open to prevent the smell when I don't refrigerate it.



myfaithrising I use an old VO5 Conditioner bottle and lately it has been doing the same thing ... swelling up like gas is building or something ... I think it has to do with the cold air because it was not doing this in the Summer ... also, my mix is drying out more and takes more work to get smooth with this colder temperature 

I'm going to try keeping the top open like faithVA  to prevent the gas buildup and funky smell ... hope it works


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> myfaithrising I use an old VO5 Conditioner bottle and lately it has been doing the same thing ... swelling up like gas is building or something ... I think it has to do with the cold air because it was not doing this in the Summer ... also, my mix is drying out more and takes more work to get smooth with this colder temperature
> 
> I'm going to try keeping the top open like faithVA  to prevent the gas buildup and funky smell ... hope it works



Let us know how it works out. I want to make bigger batches but I don't like keeping my stuff in the refrigerator.

I may make a batch today and try it.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 2, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> I make my clay in batches using an old tresemme bottle, whenever I go to use it,  it explodes like it had built up gasses in it and if I'm not careful there is mud everywhere.   Does this happen to anyone else?  I don't think I've ever heard anyone mention it



This hasn't happened to me and I use a large applicator bottle for mine. Although I try to mix a single batch at a time. If there are any leftovers, it tends to thicken up over time, so when I do open the bottle, I have to add more water.


----------



## myfaithrising (Nov 2, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> For those of you using shampoo bars or soap, how long does it take for your cuticles to open?



I use it like I do the baking soda/conditioner combo. I apply to dry hair and let it sit for 20-30 minutes before rinsing and applying my warm conditioner. Works every time


----------



## MaraWithLove (Nov 2, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> I make my clay in batches using an old tresemme bottle, whenever I go to use it,  it explodes like it had built up gasses in it and if I'm not careful there is mud everywhere.   Does this happen to anyone else?  I don't think I've ever heard anyone mention it



I haven't experienced this, but I've been keeping mine in an old DC container. Maybe if you have an old hair gel container or something round you could try keeping it that way?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Nov 2, 2014)

I'm trying mhm in the evening today instead of morning like I usually do. Think I'll make some more flaxseed gel tomorrow and make it slightly thicker this time.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2014)

A wng would be nice but I would love to be able to wash my/rinse my hair while in twist. I envy ladies that can twist and wear their hair that way for weeks. Maybe one day.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 2, 2014)

I finally finished reading this thread. And my clay just arrived from amazon. Now I'm wondering will the clay clog my pipes?  My shower already drains slowly, I don't want to make it worse.


----------



## fasika (Nov 2, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> Kckt doesn't really much for my 4c hair. U only use it as a leave bc I have 2 bottles that I want to use up. And even then I pair it with mhm approved camille rose productserplexed



I tried it again today after I shampooed, and I definitely like it better. I don't love it, but my hair felt nice afterwards. Detangling was a breeze, and I used a small amount of product - much much less than I do of regular conditioner. It might be something that I'll learn to love over time, or I'll end up abandoning it. 

With that said, I just got the Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle conditioner to compare. If I fall in love with it, the KCKT is going right back to Whole Foods. . For that price, I expected hairgasm.


----------



## myfaithrising (Nov 2, 2014)

AJellyCake said:


> For those of you using shampoo bars or soap, how long does it take for your cuticles to open?



I use it like I do the baking soda/conditioner combo. I apply to dry hair and let it sit for 20-30 minutes before rinsing and applying my warm conditioner. Works every time


----------



## snoop (Nov 2, 2014)

I did it on the boys' hair yesterday.   The results on the baby's hair was amazing.  Both had very dry hair (I take full responsibility for that) but his clumped right to the roots.  The best it's evert looked.  The bigger one needs a few more sessions for his hair to be fully moisturized but his curls started coming back. I'll try the ACV on his hair next instead of the baking soda to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 2, 2014)

faithVA
I just meant that its just ok. It wasn't as moisturizing like everybody says. I tried it steaming and dcing overnight and it was just ok. I also tried jessicurl too shea and naturelle grow hibiscus and orange with great success. This weekend I tried mhm approved tresemme naturals and I loved it. So I think it's just the kckt that not for me. My sister says the same thing about kckt.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 2, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> faithVA
> I just meant that its just ok. It wasn't as moisturizing like everybody says. I tried it steaming and dcing overnight and it was just ok. I also tried jessicurl too shea and naturelle grow hibiscus and orange with great success. This weekend I tried mhm approved tresemme naturals and I loved it. So I think it's just the kckt that not for me. My sister says the same thing about kckt.



Have you tried it as a leave in? I guess I don't get trying to use it as a conditioner. It doesn't have a conditioner base to it like the others.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 2, 2014)

faithVA 
yes I have it was still just ok. I tried it as is and the mhm way. I just wasn't too impressed for something that cost $11.99. My hair felt soft but I would always put camille rose almond jai on top and that always soften up my hair.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 3, 2014)

MeaWea said:


> Huh?
> Hadn't heard about this. Are people modifying the outlined method and blaming damage on the method as a whole?


 
I think I understand your question. From what I have been reading, people are not blaming the modified MHM for damage.

What I am referring to is the debate about ACV, BS and the manipulation causing damage.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 3, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I finally finished reading this thread. And my clay just arrived from amazon. Now I'm wondering will the clay clog my pipes? My shower already drains slowly, I don't want to make it worse.


 
My drain runs slow also; however I have not had any issues with rinsing the clay. I have more issues with using reg thick DC when rising.


----------



## Joigirl (Nov 3, 2014)

GettingKinky said:


> I finally finished reading this thread. And my clay just arrived from amazon. Now I'm wondering will the clay clog my pipes?  My shower already drains slowly, I don't want to make it worse.



I think this post alerted me to the concern.  I am curious about whether anyone else has had issues.

http://www.curlynikkiforums.com/for...st-divorced-henna-clays-and-ayurvedic-powders


----------



## fasika (Nov 3, 2014)

I've used clay in different places, including a SFH and apartments, and I've never noticed any issues. It never even occurred to me to wonder about the effect on pipes, to be honest.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

Joigirl said:


> I think this post alerted me to the concern.  I am curious about whether anyone else has had issues.
> 
> http://www.curlynikkiforums.com/for...st-divorced-henna-clays-and-ayurvedic-powders



I used Terressentials for all of 2011 and part of 2012 and never had an issue.

I also think it matters how much you water down your clay.

However, since she is already having issues with a slow drain, anything can make it worse because there is already something blocking it.

I make sure I allow my water to run an extra minute or two to allow everything to drain through the pipe. I may also start pouring boiling water with vinegar down the drain as well, maybe on a monthly basis.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> faithVA
> yes I have it was still just ok. I tried it as is and the mhm way. I just wasn't too impressed for something that cost $11.99. My hair felt soft but I would always put camille rose almond jai on top and that always soften up my hair.



I can't leave conditioner on my hair for the leave-in step. It aggravates my scalp. But if you find another leave-in that works, let me know.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 3, 2014)

faithVA
I use diluted tresemme naturals radiant volume with orange peel and it works great. I haven't diluted my jessicurl too shea! yet but I will let you know. Jessicurl deep conditioner is on my black friday list. What did you think about it?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> faithVA
> I use diluted tresemme naturals radiant volume with orange peel and it works great. I haven't diluted my jessicurl too shea! yet but I will let you know. Jessicurl deep conditioner is on my black friday list. What did you think about it?



I can't use Tresemme at all for a conditioner or a leave-in. I have tried several times and end up just throwing out the bottle each time. Maybe I will try Giovanni.

I have the Jessicurl Deep Condition. It works fine as a conditioner. I will have to try an overnight DC with it to see if I can use it as a leave-in. I haven't tried it yet. If your hair loves the JC Too Shea it will probably love the Deep Conditioner. 

My hair is finicky. It doesn't love a lot. So far it loves Naturelle Grow and everything else is just OK.

I do have JC Too Shea and one other. I haven't opened them yet. I will give them a fair shake before I make my final decision.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 3, 2014)

My thoughts on the Max Hydration Method.

 My hair loves it and has never looked or felt better. The steps are a little lengthy and it did take me an entire month to finish the seven day challenge but I had the most definition I have ever seen. I am currently on a no heat regimen because my hair doesn't take heat too well (even though I love straight hair, I have decide to limit straightening to certain occasions) and this worked perfectly for me. It just takes forever to air dry!! My hair type is 4a, 4c not counting the stretched hair. I can't wait to transition that out!

Here is  results video:
http://youtu.be/Z7MowCepn8s?list=UUqWkWCa3Rs3fesKvTQIAwKw


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 3, 2014)

Joigirl - thanks for the link. I will make sure to take good care of my drain if I go this route. 

Last night I did the LOC method with water, grapeseed oil and DB transitioning creme. Then I put my hair in 4 braids and went to bed. My hair was super moisturized this morning. Next time I may dilute the DB to see if I get better coverage. 

If I try the clay it will just be to see if I can get better curl definition. One day when my transition is over I want to be able to wear a wash n go.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

[USER=1084 said:
			
		

> dontspeakdefeat[/USER];20734097]My thoughts on the Max Hydration Method.
> 
> My hair loves it and has never looked or felt better. The steps are a little lengthy and it did take me an entire month to finish the seven day challenge but I had the most definition I have ever seen. I am currently on a no heat regimen because my hair doesn't take heat too well (even though I love straight hair, I have decide to limit straightening to certain occasions) and this worked perfectly for me. It just takes forever to air dry!! My hair type is 4a, 4c not counting the stretched hair. I can't wait to transition that out!
> 
> ...



Wow. I never thought about your trying it. Is this something you might try (in some variation) in your salon?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Nov 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Wow. I never thought about your trying it. Is this something you might try (in some variation) in your salon?


faithVA It's too time consuming to incorporate into a salon setting IMO. Even a shortened version of it takes a while!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> faithVA It's too time consuming to incorporate into a salon setting IMO. Even a shortened version of it takes a while!



I hadn't thought of that. 

Actually only the mud would make it longer than a regular visit. The cleansing and conditioning steps could be done as usual, which is what I do. It would be the sitting with the mud that would take longer. 

But unless they were coming for this particular treatment I could see how it might not fit.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Nov 3, 2014)

I started MHM over the weekend.  So far, so good!

Pros:  -My hair feels great
         -I have NEVER seen this kind of definition in my 4b/c hair.  NEVER

Cons: -Takes way longer than I like to spend (or have time to spend) on my hair.  Hoping to drastically cut time but, as a beginner, I wanted to stick to the steps as detailed.

I have a question:  is anybody wearing their hair in protective styles after the treatment? Meaning, are you bunning, twisting, etc. or is everybody wearing wash and go styles?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

[USER=22604 said:
			
		

> SunnyDelight[/USER];20734803]I started MHM over the weekend.  So far, so good!
> 
> Pros:  -My hair feels great
> -I have NEVER seen this kind of definition in my 4b/c hair.  NEVER
> ...



The time needed will decrease over time as your hair hydrates and you get into a rhythm. 

I flat twist my hair or wear two strand twists. 

You can style your hair however you like.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Nov 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> The time needed will decrease over time as your hair hydrates and you get into a rhythm.
> 
> I flat twist my hair or wear two strand twists.
> 
> You can style your hair however you like.



Thanks faithVA.  I was excited to try this method and can't wait to wear wash and go's next spring ....(I'm a faithful fall/winter-wig-wearer).


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

[USER=22604 said:
			
		

> SunnyDelight[/USER];20734901]Thanks faithVA.  I was excited to try this method and can't wait to wear wash and go's next spring ....(I'm a faithful fall/winter-wig-wearer).



That's probably a good thing since it will keep your hair tucked away from this cold drying weather. Do you wear a plastic cap under your wig? If not, it is a good way to move along the process since you are going to be wearing a wig anyway.

And since you wear a wig, then you can easily separate the steps over 2 days if you don't mind doing step 1 and 2 (not rinsing out the conditioner), wigging it and then doing steps 3,4 and 5 the next day or some days later if you don't take off the plastic cap.


----------



## SimJam (Nov 3, 2014)

fasika .... I was doing the reggie 2 times a week or every 3 - 4 days. I had even started using the jane carter nourish and shine instead of gel and doing twist outs ... I think it was a combo of the irritation from the baking soda and having a wet scalp.

good thing is Ive stopped MHM and my hair is just as clumpy as it was when I stopped a month ago so maybe I'll still do the cherry lola like every 3 weeks and just continue to use MHM approved products as I find my hair is much more moisturized using them


----------



## SunnyDelight (Nov 3, 2014)

faithVA said:


> That's probably a good thing since it will keep your hair tucked away from this cold drying weather. Do you wear a plastic cap under your wig? If not, it is a good way to move along the process since you are going to be wearing a wig anyway.
> 
> And since you wear a wig, then you can easily separate the steps over 2 days if you don't mind doing step 1 and 2 (not rinsing out the conditioner), wigging it and then doing steps 3,4 and 5 the next day or some days later if you don't take off the plastic cap.



GREAT IDEAS.


----------



## myfaithrising (Nov 3, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> myfaithrising I use an old VO5 Conditioner bottle and lately it has been doing the same thing ... swelling up like gas is building or something ... I think it has to do with the cold air because it was not doing this in the Summer ... also, my mix is drying out more and takes more work to get smooth with this colder temperature   I'm going to try keeping the top open like faithVA  to prevent the gas buildup and funky smell ... hope it works



Ok so it's not just me, I'll have to leave mine it a bit opened as well. Since it's getting cooler, im keeping my bottle outside, that eliminates the smell inside the house )I use neem oil in my mix). That should do it!


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm experimenting with a shortened regimen, so far the results are the same here is what im doing now.

Monday - Condensed MHM (ACV, Co-Wash, Leave-in, Gel) takes 20 minutes
Wednesday - Condensed MHM (ACV, Co-Wash, Leave-in, Gel) takes 20 minutes
Friday - Full MHM (BS/Condish, Co-Wash, Mud Mask, Leave-in, Gel) takes about 1 hour and 30 minutes.

This works really nicely with my schedule and it reduces the frequency of the baking soda to 1x a week ( I used to do the full mhm 3x a week with BS)


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> I'm experimenting with a shortened regimen, so far the results are the same here is what im doing now.
> 
> Monday - Condensed MHM (ACV, Co-Wash, Leave-in, Gel) takes 20 minutes
> Wednesday - Condensed MHM (ACV, Co-Wash, Leave-in, Gel) takes 20 minutes
> ...



I think that is a nice change. Glad your having good results with it.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 3, 2014)

faithVA
do you dilute your deep conditioners or cowashes?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 3, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> faithVA
> do you dilute your deep conditioners or cowashes?



I did initially. I don't any more. I dilute the kknt when use it as a leave in. I don't dilute my conditioners for step 2.


----------



## moneychaser (Nov 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Sorry. Can't help. I use permanent color.



So the clay did not strip your color??


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2014)

[USER=1980 said:
			
		

> JunMom2Be[/USER];20737277]So the clay did not strip your color??



Not permanent color. It will probably strip semi-permanent color because semi-permanent just coats the outside which is why it eventually washes away. Permanent color enters the hair cuticle and permanently alters the hair.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 4, 2014)

faithVA and SunnyDelight
That is exactly how I do the mhm under my wig. Today I will finally complete day 7 of the mhm challenge. It took a little over two weeks to do. 
Pros- hair is noticibly softer and hydrate. Some curl definition but I probably am a good 3-6 months away from max hydration.
Cons-I am a pj for mhm approved products. Long black friday wishlist.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2014)

[USER=374975 said:
			
		

> SpiceUpMyHair[/USER];20737799]faithVA and SunnyDelight
> That is exactly how I do the mhm under my wig. Today I will finally complete day 7 of the mhm challenge. It took a little over two weeks to do.
> Pros- hair is noticibly softer and hydrate. Some curl definition but I probably am a good 3-6 months away from max hydration.
> Cons-I am a pj for mhm approved products. Long black friday wishlist.



What's on your list?


----------



## SunnyDelight (Nov 4, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> faithVA and SunnyDelight
> That is exactly how I do the mhm under my wig. Today I will finally complete day 7 of the mhm challenge. It took a little over two weeks to do.
> Pros- hair is noticibly softer and hydrate. Some curl definition but I probably am a good 3-6 months away from max hydration.
> Cons-I am a pj for mhm approved products. Long black friday wishlist.



I'm gonna try baggie under wig tomorrow.  Do you wet your hair any or just let the heat create moisture?


----------



## MaraWithLove (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi ladies, just checking in. I have been spacing out my days instead of doing 7 consecutive days, but my hair still feels great. I think I'll do things every 2-3 days, even if that slows the hydration process a bit.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 4, 2014)

SunnyDelight
I let the plastic cap under my wig cap create the moisture.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 4, 2014)

faithVA
curl junkie- 32oz curl rehab in both scents 
beauticurls leave in
jessicurl-32 oz deep conditioner
blue roze beauty-pumkin puree, curly custard, flaxseed cream gel, strawberry hibiscus deep conditioner
hello curly-curl stimulator
mud puddle-mud wash x 4
camille rose-curl love moisture milk & the new curl maker without glycerin


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 4, 2014)

oh I forgot i do wanna try manetabolism hair vitamins for at least 6 months


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> faithVA
> curl junkie- 32oz curl rehab in both scents
> beauticurls leave in
> jessicurl-32 oz deep conditioner
> ...



I may copy a few things off of you.

Have you tried the mud puddle-mud wash before? Why do you like it? Do you use it for step 3?


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 4, 2014)

@faithVA
Yes I have, I personally like it. I am actually going to use it today. It is not messy. Its a pudding like consistency. Smell like herbs and essential oils. My hair feels clean afterwards. Con- it's $18 for an 8 oz bottle, I could probably get 4 uses out of it. I do use it for step #3.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 4, 2014)

Jessicurl
That's right curlies, for the first time ever we are letting you break the rules and combine coupons! Let's call it an experiment to see how much it costs us and how much you like it

For the next 72 hours you can use code DOUBLEPLAY for free shipping on any order over $25 going to a U.S. address.

AND you can use code FALL25 to receive 25% off any 8 ounce bottles on your order.

Yes, we know the website will tell you that you can't combine coupons but we're letting you BREAK THAT RULE on this offer. So go ahead and use either or both of the coupons for the next 72 hours at jessicurl.com.

Enjoy!

Jess


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> @faithVA
> Yes I have, I personally like it. I am actually going to use it today. It is not messy. Its a pudding like consistency. Smell like herbs and essential oils. My hair feels clean afterwards. Con- it's $18 for an 8 oz bottle, I could probably get 4 uses out of it. I do use it for step #3.



Well this may be a merry black friday for you. Nothing Naughty Naturals has the 16 oz bottles for $20. 

http://www.nothingnaughtynaturals.com/

Not sure where you live though because shipping is outrageous if you don't live in Canada.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 4, 2014)

I knocked jessicurl deep treatment off my list


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 4, 2014)

faithVA
I wish I could hug u right now. How long is this lasting for?


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 4, 2014)

faithVA
shipping alone from nothing naughty naturals is $24.30


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> faithVA
> shipping alone from nothing naughty naturals is $24.30



I know it was high. But from this thread they sometimes have sales and free shipping so you just have to keep an eye out.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=687377&page=2

snoop you use to use this. Do you still use the mud puddle wash?


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm really thinking about trying this method....I have tried EVERYTHING to combat my hair's dryness.


----------



## CocoGlow (Nov 4, 2014)

Smiley79 said:


> I'm really thinking about trying this method....I have tried EVERYTHING to combat my hair's dryness.



Smiley79

Sis, if you've tried everything else, I say give the MHM a chance. I've been natural almost 10 years and am just NOW getting a handle on my hair 

I also say don't get caught up on trying to do it EVERYDAY (for the first 7 day introduction) ... I think that is what makes it too daunting for people ... you can certainly see improvement in your hair doing it at least once a week  Even if you don't want to stick with the whole regimen after a while, many people are finding the shortened versions to be very helpful!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> Smiley79
> 
> Sis, if you've tried everything else, I say give the MHM a chance. I've been natural almost 10 years and am just NOW getting a handle on my hair
> 
> I also say don't get caught up on trying to do it EVERYDAY (for the first 7 day introduction) ... I think that is what makes it too daunting for people ... you can certainly see improvement in your hair doing it at least once a week  Even if you don't want to stick with the whole regimen after a while, many people are finding the shortened versions to be very helpful!



I agree with all of this.


----------



## Smiley79 (Nov 4, 2014)

CocoGlow said:


> Smiley79
> 
> Sis, if you've tried everything else, I say give the MHM a chance. I've been natural almost 10 years and am just NOW getting a handle on my hair
> 
> I also say don't get caught up on trying to do it EVERYDAY (for the first 7 day introduction) ... I think that is what makes it too daunting for people ... you can certainly see improvement in your hair doing it at least once a week  Even if you don't want to stick with the whole regimen after a while, many people are finding the shortened versions to be very helpful!



CocoGlow Thanks you for saying this because that is exactly why I didnt try it yet....there seemed like so many things to go buy and then committing to it daily seemed like a lot of work, lol. 

When I try it I'll come back with some feedback on my experience.


----------



## hairdiva2002 (Nov 4, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Well this may be a merry black friday for you. Nothing Naughty Naturals has the 16 oz bottles for $20.
> 
> http://www.nothingnaughtynaturals.com/
> 
> Not sure where you live though because shipping is outrageous if you don't live in Canada.



Long time lurker - first message. I’ve noticed that a lot of other places have dropped their Mud Puddle hair wash prices like Hattache.com and Wild Ginger. They've got the 8 oz jars for $11 or $12. Hattache has $6 shipping. 

For some reason, Hattache seems to be the only other place with 16 oz bottles. I'm not sure why.

There's a whole list of retailers on mudpuddle.ca and I haven't tried them all.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> hairdiva2002;20738995[/USER]]Long time lurker - first message. I’ve noticed that a lot of other places have dropped their Mud Puddle hair wash prices like Hattache.com and Wild Ginger. They've got the 8 oz jars for $11 or $12. Hattache has $6 shipping.
> 
> For some reason, Hattache seems to be the only other place with 16 oz bottles. I'm not sure why.
> 
> There's a whole list of retailers on mudpuddle.ca and I haven't tried them all.



Fabulous. Thank you hairdiva2002. Way to start a post. Glad you came out of lurkdomfor that one.

I see Hattache has the 16 oz as well for $20. That is much more reasonable. I will be adding this to my wish list.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So I am avoiding the clay rinse part for now due to me trying to hide my grey with indigo. 

Also the bs irritates my scalp. So...

Last night I used the Giovanni clarifying shampoo and buffered it with Tresemme naturals. It was 2:1 condish/shampoo mixed together.

Lawd that worked just as well as the bs! I had to leave it on til the cuticle opened about 4 mins. Then rinsed.

Just gotta figure out the clay bit...


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> So I am avoiding the clay rinse part for now due to me trying to hide my grey with indigo.
> 
> Also the bs irritates my scalp. So...
> 
> ...



This is similar to what I am doing with the castille soap. I probably not using as much because the ph of castille soap is pretty high. I use 1 tbsp of castille soap to 2 oz of conditioner. 

Maybe you can do an extended clay detox on the day before or before you do your indigo. Maybe don't do it every wash but every 2 weeks or every 4 weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 4, 2014)

[USER=343979 said:
			
		

> DarkJoy[/USER];20739129]So I am avoiding the clay rinse part for now due to me trying to hide my grey with indigo.
> 
> Also the bs irritates my scalp. So...
> 
> ...



When you did use the baking soda what was your ratios?


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 4, 2014)

DarkJoy
I had the same problem with the bs, then I just decreased the bs to 1tbsp instead of 2. I haven't had that problem since.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Hi faithVA and SpiceUpMyHair

I did her exact measurements with the condish on the BS step. However, suspecting my eczema might be an issue, I started with only 2 TEASPOONS of BS. Then just one. My eczema flipped me thw bird so hard. Lol

Initially my experiment was with the AO Swimmers shampoo and that worked just as well. But I ran out of it and the store was out so picked up thw Giovanni instead. 

Faith, I like your suggestions with the clay regimen and might try that... also since I use reconstructors weekly, I might just add indigo to that. Any protein seems to be a good enough vehicle for indigo.

Thanks ladies.


----------



## GettingKinky (Nov 5, 2014)

As much as this system intrigues me, and even though I already bought the clay, I think I'm just going to try LOC more frequently for now and maybe up my washing to 2x a week. I don't think I'm lo po so it think it will work. And I only have 2 inches of natural hair so I don't have curls to define yet. I'll just keep using braids to get my waves. But I'll still be lurking, maybe in a few years when I'm natural I'll give this a try.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Fabulous. Thank you hairdiva2002. Way to start a post. Glad you came out of lurkdomfor that one.


Ikr?!  




GettingKinky said:


> As much as this system intrigues me, and  even though I already bought the clay, I think I'm just going to try LOC  more frequently for now and maybe up my washing to 2x a week. I don't  think I'm lo po so it think it will work. And I only have 2 inches of  natural hair so I don't have curls to define yet. I'll just keep using  braids to get my waves. But I'll still be lurking, maybe in a few years  when I'm natural I'll give this a try.


I understand. I'm transitioning and med-hi po, but my hair is mostly natural with just some relaxed ends. I'm using aketafitgirl's regimen, but without gel. My hair has been looking , super-moist, twist-outs come out better, etc.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Nov 5, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Hi faithVA and SpiceUpMyHair
> 
> I did her exact measurements with the condish on the BS step. However, suspecting my eczema might be an issue, I started with only 2 TEASPOONS of BS. Then just one. My eczema flipped me thw bird so hard. Lol
> 
> ...



Wait, you don't need to first henna to indigo as long as you're using a protein?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2014)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Wait, you don't need to first henna to indigo as long as you're using a protein?



DarkJoy are you doing indigo without henna? Please share.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Nov 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> This is similar to what I am doing with the castille soap. I probably not using as much because the ph of castille soap is pretty high. I use 1 tbsp of castille soap to 2 oz of conditioner.
> 
> Maybe you can do an extended clay detox on the day before or before you do your indigo. Maybe don't do it every wash but every 2 weeks or every 4 weeks.



Clay washes out indigo?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2014)

[USER=349433 said:
			
		

> myhairgrowstoo[/USER];20742201]Clay washes out indigo?



You have to ask DarkJoy to be sure but I'm thinking it would. Anything that washes out over time will be pulled out by the clay. The longer you leave the clay in the more it draws.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Nov 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You have to ask DarkJoy to be sure but I'm thinking it would. Anything that washes out over time will be pulled out by the clay. The longer you leave the clay in the more it draws.



Thank you for your answer  that's interesting bc i indigo, but i indigo 1x month so i doubt my color will fade too much. I'm watching this thread bc when i have enough money i want to start the method. Currently I've incorporated clay washes bc of this method


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2014)

[USER=349433 said:
			
		

> myhairgrowstoo[/USER];20742339]Thank you for your answer  that's interesting bc i indigo, but i indigo 1x month so i doubt my color will fade too much. I'm watching this thread bc when i have enough money i want to start the method. Currently I've incorporated clay washes bc of this method



Since you're already doing the clay which items are you waiting for? The cherry lola is optional you can do that later in the regimen. Besides that you just need a conditioner and whichever item you are using for step 1 (acv, baking soda, or other).


----------



## hairdiva2002 (Nov 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Fabulous. Thank you hairdiva2002. Way to start a post. Glad you came out of lurkdomfor that one.
> 
> I see Hattache has the 16 oz as well for $20. That is much more reasonable. I will be adding this to my wish list.



Thanks faithVA. You've been my personal hero - I've learned so much from your posts and from all the other people here, it's nice to have something to give back.

I'm a bit of an Internet introvert... :covereyes

But I'm quite happy that Mud Puddle has gotten their hair wash pricing in line with other products like Terressentials... it was awesome to use but just too much money before. I actually like it the best out of the few clay washes I've tried.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 5, 2014)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> Clay washes out indigo?



Yes myhairgrowstoo. It also stripped out much of my henna but not all I dont think. Here's how it went:

 I did the first week start up 7 day regimen. After the clay step day 3, the rinse water began turning black. I continued knowing that I was going to have to re-indigo. It rinsed black for the next 2 days....

THEN over the next week I noticed a copper cast to the water . I kept on over about 5 weeks cuz I was determined to see how mhm worked. 

By the end, most of the henna washed out too and it was back to a slightly boring and a little lighter 1b with no noticeable henna cast unless in intense sunlight with the damn grays visible in all their glory 

Come to think of it,  for those trying to remove at least some henna an intense and steady pure clay and clarifying regimen MIGHT work....

The end. 

Eta I was indigoing for about a year monthly or more. I'd just add it to my reconstructor. It still took it out.


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Nov 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Since you're already doing the clay which items are you waiting for? The cherry lola is optional you can do that later in the regimen. Besides that you just need a conditioner and whichever item you are using for step 1 (acv, baking soda, or other).



I didn't realize it was optional. Never mind then i should be starting it soon when i figure out my free time lol thank you for telling me that


----------



## myhairgrowstoo (Nov 5, 2014)

myhairgrowstoo said:


> I didn't realize it was optional. Never mind then i should be starting it soon when i figure out my free time lol thank you for telling me that



I have acv too so i am actually set


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 5, 2014)

Ok now about indigo without henna:

Yes the indigo WILL deposit in a protein environment.  Its how I keep my black intense. However, in another thread I heard if you dont have at least some henna, say at least one application or one Hendigo,  it could give you a slight green cast (the powder is green). 

Idk. I haven't tried it on virgin-henna hair.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> hairdiva2002;20742411[/USER]]Thanks faithVA. You've been my personal hero - I've learned so much from your posts and from all the other people here, it's nice to have something to give back.
> 
> I'm a bit of an Internet introvert... :covereyes
> 
> But I'm quite happy that Mud Puddle has gotten their hair wash pricing in line with other products like Terressentials... it was awesome to use but just too much money before. I actually like it the best out of the few clay washes I've tried.



Thank you. That is very kind of you to say. Comments like that help keep me on the board. Because says days I really think about just walking away like a lot of the other ladies I miss so much 

I am going to try this mud puddle and I'm glad you shared with us a US source.


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 5, 2014)

Noooo faithVA! 

You have no idea how much you contribute to folks in internet land (including me!). I always look for your posts and enjoy sharing these challenges with you. Folks like you make it easier,  fun and informative. 

Think of the "other stuff" purely as entertainment tho I do miss many folks too.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2014)

DarkJoy said:


> Noooo faithVA!
> 
> You have no idea how much you contribute to folks in internet land (including me!). I always look for your posts and enjoy sharing these challenges with you. Folks like you make it easier,  fun and informative.
> 
> Think of the "other stuff" purely as entertainment tho I do miss many folks too.



Aw thanks. I just feel like I'm talking to myself, not that that's a problem 

Well you have to hang around with me. Our HanaKuroi is gone  I thought we were the 3 musketeers  

You know I'm not going anywhere anytime soon since I'm still only NL  I will try to ignore the foolishness on the board. 2015 will be better.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 5, 2014)

faithVA 
your not going anywhere. you are a source of knowledge on this board!!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> faithVA
> your not going anywhere. you are a source of knowledge on this board!!!



Mz. Spice has spoken :lol


----------



## meka72 (Nov 5, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> faithVA
> your not going anywhere. you are a source of knowledge on this board!!!



I wish faithVA would try to leave us!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 5, 2014)

meka72 said:


> I wish faithVA would try to leave us!



That's a bit gangsta isn't it?


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 5, 2014)

I had been using the camille rose curl maker for the past 3 weeks then today I switched it up and used KCCC. My hair isn't as defined


----------



## meka72 (Nov 5, 2014)

faithVA said:


> That's a bit gangsta isn't it?



Why yes...yes it is. Lol. Desperate times call for desperate measures.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 6, 2014)

aharri23
Would u say u like camille rose better? I did read your review somewhere in the thread. I just wanted an update.
I don't really like mcc it makes my hair feels weird on contact but it defines my curls better that camille rose aloe cream gel. But camille makes my hair feel softer.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 6, 2014)

faithVA
We r not going to let u leave and u know that. If u do who is going to moderate the 2015 mhm challenge?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> aharri23;20744581[/USER]]I had been using the camille rose curl maker for the past 3 weeks then today I switched it up and used KCCC. My hair isn't as defined



That's good to know. Would you be willing to share your pics showing the curl maker and the KCCC. Do you dilute the curlmaker or the KCCC?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2014)

meka72 said:


> Why yes...yes it is. Lol. Desperate times call for desperate measures.



 I love it. An honest gangsta.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> faithVA
> We r not going to let u leave and u know that. If u do who is going to moderate the 2015 mhm challenge?



Um, I don't know. I still haven't committed to that. Less than 10 people said they were interested in a thread or a challenge. I still may do a hangout thread.  We shall see. Maybe I will do a challenge to just to keep the looky loos out. I'm still up in the air as you can tell.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2014)

Tonight I'm going to try my 1st modified version. I'm going to just do steps 3, 4 and 5 and will leave the clay on for 1 hour. I took the clay mixture out of the fridge this morning. I will probably heat it a bit and add more clay to it because it's pretty loose. 

If this works OK, I may be able to add my midweek wash back into the mix.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm new to this forum, but I just had to find an outlet to post my results of doing the MHM. I got my last relaxer in March 2011 and big chopped in April 2012.  I really don't understand the hair typing thing, but if I had to guess I would say that the majority of my hair is 4A with a sprinkle of 4B in the back and 3C at the nape.  My strands are medium to thick, medium density and definitely low porosity. I have great curl definition, but my hair is always so dry. I tried MHM back in the summer but for some reason, and I can't remember, I wasn't impressed.  I tried going back to twist outs and even mini twists but my hair was not having it. It was like it was going through the terrible two's or something so I thought I'd give MHM another try. I actually did the 7 day jump start in 8 days which was no small feat considering I have six kids, ages 1 to 13. Busy, crazy and hectic are the words that describe my life right now lol. I have done the full method about 9 or 10 times and I am in love!  My husband asked me out on an impromptu date the other night and I needed to do my hair.  I hopped in the shower and detangled in 10 mins flat. What!!!  My hair is no longer shedding like crazy. This is just what my hair needed!  It loves the frequent washing and the wash n gos and is thanking me a thousand times over. Can't you tell I'm excited?

I have been using all of the approved products.  I was hooked on the Tresemme radiant volume but just tried the TJ tea tree again and I am loving it!  I use Naturelle Grow for my DC.  I was making flaxseed gel but recently purchased Hello Curly. Can I just say I'm in love with this stuff. My hair was drying hard at first but then I realized I was using way too much.  One thing though...my hair is not soft after the clay step. Once I add the leave in it is, but not directly after.  I'm thinking of doing the clay step first next time I wash.  Also, is moroccan red clay the same as rhassoul?  I tried the moroccan red and I wasn't impressed.

Anyway I'm happy to join you all.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2014)

[USER said:
			
		

> hairtimes5;20745853[/USER]]Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, but I just had to find an outlet to post my results of doing the MHM. I got my last relaxer in March 2011 and big chopped in April 2012.  I really don't understand the hair typing thing, but if I had to guess I would say that the majority of my hair is 4A with a sprinkle of 4B in the back and 3C at the nape.  My strands are medium to thick, medium density and definitely low porosity. I have great curl definition, but my hair is always so dry. I tried MHM back in the summer but for some reason, and I can't remember, I wasn't impressed.  I tried going back to twist outs and even mini twists but my hair was not having it. It was like it was going through the terrible two's or something so I thought I'd give MHM another try. I actually did the 7 day jump start in 8 days which was no small feat considering I have six kids, ages 1 to 13. Busy, crazy and hectic are the words that describe my life right now lol. I have done the full method about 9 or 10 times and I am in love!  My husband asked me out on an impromptu date the other night and I needed to do my hair.  I hopped in the shower and detangled in 10 mins flat. What!!!  My hair is no longer shedding like crazy. This is just what my hair needed!  It loves the frequent washing and the wash n gos and is thanking me a thousand times over. Can't you tell I'm excited?
> 
> ...



You are an amazing woman. You have 6 young kids and making stuff happen  

I am glad the method is working for you. You know we want to see some pictures of some hair at some point  It would be nice if you ever feel up to it. 

Red clay and rhassoul are not the same. I think you will like the rhassoul. My hair was dry after the clay step as well but it felt very nice with the rhassoul. Are you adding oil and honey to your clay? 

I'm planning on doing the clay 1st tonight as well and I will report back. 

AHarris23 says the Camille Rose Curlmaker is good for definition as well.

Glad to have you with us.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2014)

OK I'm going to make a hangout thread soon. It won't be an official challenge but I really want people who are doing the method in the thread, so I will probably have some need to do items. I haven't created a thread like this before so I need to think it through.

I have pet peeves which is why I'm deliberating so much.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 6, 2014)

faithVA yes I add oil and honey to my clay. Ok so now I really want to try the rhassoul.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2014)

hairtimes5 said:


> faithVA yes I add oil and honey to my clay. Ok so now I really want to try the rhassoul.



I say try it. My hair tangles with all the other clays even with the oil and honey.


----------



## hairtimes5 (Nov 6, 2014)

I tried the maneobjective's clay recipe too. While I loved the pudding like consistency and feel on my hair, the results weren't stellar. Maybe I'll try it again doing the clay step first. 

Someone a fews pgs back mentioned their clay mixture exploding. That happened to me the other day when I added acv to it. I make mine in an old Tresemme bottle usually using the mhm recipe. I added a little acv this time and shook it up (wasn't thinking) and it exploded everywhere when I opened the top.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 6, 2014)

aharri23 said:


> I had been using the camille rose curl maker for the past 3 weeks then today I switched it up and used KCCC. My hair isn't as defined


aharri23 did you have any issues with the panthenol being high up on the ingredient list? Btw this is Naturaltash1 from BHM forum . I'm glad you're now on LHCF . I had asked you on BHM how did you liked the Camille Rose curl maker but you never answered. I guess that thread has died .


----------



## tashboog (Nov 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Thank you. That is very kind of you to say. Comments like that help keep me on the board. Because says days I really think about just walking away like a lot of the other ladies I miss so much
> 
> I am going to try this mud puddle and I'm glad you shared with us a US source.



Umm no ma'am faithVA you're not allowed to go anywhere . It's because of you while I'm still on this forum. You have given me so much great advice and kept me in good spirits when it comes to my hair . I really do consider you a true friend even tho we have never met in real life! If you do a hang out thread I will participate and you know I hate doing stuff like that .  Stay encourage because we really do need your wisdom on this board .


----------



## LavenderMint (Nov 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> OK I'm going to make a hangout thread soon. It won't be an official challenge but I really want people who are doing the method in the thread, so I will probably have some need to do items. I haven't created a thread like this before so I need to think it through.  I have pet peeves which is why I'm deliberating so much.



Ms. FaithVA, please don't leave. I am lurking and learning as much as I can. At this point, I can't commit to an MHM challenge until I comb out my 14 year old locs in July, after my wedding in June '15. I REALLY REALLY WANT TO THOUGH!! lol  I've been ready to lose the locs and begin the next step of my natural hair journey for a while but I was terrified. Memories of how long it used to take me to do my loose 4c hair and being covered in broken hairs scare me. 
You are such a wealth of information on this method and natural hair care!! Just lurking and reading your advice has even changed how I care  for my hair NOW.  If you have to move on, we'll understand...... still don't want you to leave though!!


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2014)

[USER=266376 said:
			
		

> tashboog[/USER];20746343]Umm no ma'am faithVA you're not allowed to go anywhere . It's because of you while I'm still on this forum. You have given me so much great advice and kept me in good spirits when it comes to my hair . I really do consider you a true friend even tho we have never met in real life! If you do a hang out thread I will participate and you know I hate doing stuff like that .  Stay encourage because we really do need your wisdom on this board .



You know I didn't expect to see you in here  Who are you again.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2014)

MeaWea said:


> Ms. FaithVA, please don't leave. I am lurking and learning as much as I can. At this point, I can't commit to an MHM challenge until I comb out my 14 year old locs in July, after my wedding in June '15. I REALLY REALLY WANT TO THOUGH!! lol  I've been ready to lose the locs and begin the next step of my natural hair journey for a while but I was terrified. Memories of how long it used to take me to do my loose 4c hair and being covered in broken hairs scare me.
> You are such a wealth of information on this method and natural hair care!! Just lurking and reading your advice has even changed how I care  for my hair NOW.  If you have to move on, we'll understand...... still don't want you to leave though!!



All of you are so sweet and kind. I am feeling the love. Thank You. I really didn't think I would be missed.

And you Ms. MeaWea may have just forced me to start a new thread. Congratulations on your upcoming wedding. 14 years of locs is impressive.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> OK I'm going to make a hangout thread soon. It won't be an official challenge but I really want people who are doing the method in the thread, so I will probably have some need to do items. I haven't created a thread like this before so I need to think it through.
> 
> *I have pet peeves *which is why I'm deliberating so much.


 Like what?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> Like what?



 Like, I don't want to see post that sounds something like this...

"My hair is soft and moisturized and I can go 4 days with just misting it. So I tried MHM and I used baking soda and did all the stuff.  I just didn't notice any change in my hair." blah, blah, blah.

Yeah, I know it's mean but I just don't want to hear it.  I don't want anyone that doesn't understand my head coming in the thread telling me about some theory. I've been here many years and struggled for all of them. If you had advice for me you should have given it to me before. Don't wait until I found something to come talk to me about nothing. 

Woosah. Now that I've gotten that off my chest I guess I can start the thread


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Like, I don't want to see post that sounds something like this...
> 
> "My hair is soft and moisturized and I can go 4 days with just misting it. So I tried MHM and I used baking soda and did all the stuff.  I just didn't notice any change in my hair." blah, blah, blah.
> 
> ...




You crack me up.


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 6, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> @aharri23
> Would u say u like camille rose better? I did read your review somewhere in the thread. I just wanted an update.
> I don't really like mcc it makes my hair feels weird on contact but it defines my curls better that camille rose aloe cream gel. But camille makes my hair feel softer.



Well the camille rose curl maker is definitely easier to spread than KCCC, comes in a pump bottle, and defines my curls more for roughly the same price. I will say that if you use too much it can leave flakes



faithVA said:


> That's good to know. Would you be willing to share your pics showing the curl maker and the KCCC. Do you dilute the curlmaker or the KCCC?



I don't dilute either. I will definitely do a comparison soon!



tashboog said:


> @aharri23 did you have any issues with the panthenol being high up on the ingredient list? Btw this is Naturaltash1 from BHM forum . I'm glad you're now on LHCF . I had asked you on BHM how did you liked the Camille Rose curl maker but you never answered. I guess that thread has died .



I'm actually not sure if panthenol has a negative effect on my hair, but I do like the way my wash and goes turn out with the curl maker over KCCC. I did get some flakes a couple of times because I used too much, but I scrunched with some argan oil and it went away.


----------



## myfaithrising (Nov 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Like, I don't want to see post that sounds something like this...  "My hair is soft and moisturized and I can go 4 days with just misting it. So I tried MHM and I used baking soda and did all the stuff.  I just didn't notice any change in my hair." blah, blah, blah.  Yeah, I know it's mean but I just don't want to hear it.  I don't want anyone that doesn't understand my head coming in the thread telling me about some theory. I've been here many years and struggled for all of them. If you had advice for me you should have given it to me before. Don't wait until I found something to come talk to me about nothing.  Woosah. Now that I've gotten that off my chest I guess I can start the thread



Yes!!! And we need a gate to keep out the folks who think we all want to look like TER


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 6, 2014)

aharri23
Where did you purchase it from? I can't find the new curl maker on ground anywhere. did you get it directly for her website?


----------



## Pompous Blue (Nov 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Like, I don't want to see post that sounds something like this...
> 
> "My hair is soft and moisturized and I can go 4 days with just misting it. So I tried MHM and I used baking soda and did all the stuff. I just didn't notice any change in my hair." blah, blah, blah.
> 
> ...


Quoted for emphais!!!!

I love it!!!

And I will hang out in that thread, too.


----------



## CodeRed (Nov 6, 2014)

faithVA said:


> Like, I don't want to see post that sounds something like this...
> 
> *"My hair is soft and moisturized and I can go 4 days with just misting it. So I tried MHM and I used baking soda and did all the stuff. I just didn't notice any change in my hair." blah, blah, blah.*
> 
> ...


 
So... I'm not doing MHM but I hate it when people do stuff like that in general. Like, if you aren't having the problem that said solution is supposed to be helping with, why are you even doing the method? That's like taking headache medicine when you don't even have a headache just to try it.

I feel like it's almost a way of gloating or something. I see it on this forum every once and a while and it's irritating.


----------



## bemajor (Nov 6, 2014)

For those of you using xtreme pro gel, what leave in are you using first?


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2014)

OK honeybee here's my other one. "I'm doing MHM. I'm doing kyz's method. She used clay this one time in band camp so its the same thing. She did these other steps. She put it on her hair but i drink the clay. It doesn't seem to be working for me." Blah blah blah


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2014)

CodeRed said:


> So... I'm not doing MHM but I hate it when people do stuff like that in general. Like, if you aren't having the problem that said solution is supposed to be helping with, why are you even doing the method? That's like taking headache medicine when you don't even have a headache just to try it.
> 
> I feel like it's almost a way of gloating or something. I see it on this forum every once and a while and it's irritating.



Yes its a strange behavior.


----------



## fasika (Nov 6, 2014)

I did all the steps today, including a modified Cherry Lola Caramel. I didn't have molasses, bananas or amino acids, so those were omitted.

My hair feels a bit 'hard' but stronger. I think it's the apple cider vinegar in the CL. The couple of times I've used it in the past, my hair also felt harder afterwards. It could also be protein from the eggs and yogurt, but I don't think so. My hair doesn't hate protein AFAIK.

I used the Trader Joe's Tea Tree Tingle conditioner as well, and I liked it a lot. I'm not dying of love, but I like it. It's definitely the best natural product I've used so far. All others leave my hair feeling incredibly hard.

I won't do the whole MHM tomorrow, but I will cowash just to soften up my hair. 

So far, I'm noticing that the curly parts are getting really really curly and frizz-free, but the top and front of my hair is not showing much change to me. 

I will say that even though the TJTTT worked okay, it doesn't feel as great as my drugstore silicon conditioners, nor look as good. Maybe my hair just loves cones and I need to accept that?? 

I'd love to hear from people who achieved MHM with drugstore brands.


----------



## Adiatasha (Nov 6, 2014)

myfaithrising said:


> Yes!!! And we need a gate to keep out the folks who think we all want to look like TER



myfaithrising 

LMAO. 

Yes girl.. Yes.....


----------



## faithVA (Nov 6, 2014)

Tonight I did the mud wash, leave in and styler. It worked out pretty well. But I still need to cowash before the mud to detangle and remove shed hairs. That should be fast and not add more time. It might make the clay step faster because the shed hairs are out. So I will probably alternate a full wash with an abbreviated wash.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 6, 2014)

fasika said:


> So far, I'm noticing that the curly parts are getting really really curly and frizz-free, but the top and front of my hair is not showing much change to me.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'd love to hear from people who achieved MHM with drugstore brands.


fasika, I'm transitioning, so I'm not doing the whole thing as often as you're supposed to. If I'm _good_, I might wash my hair once every 7-10 days.  I've done it maybe four times in total, bits and pieces here and there. I have the approved products, but I'm trynna use up the rest of my stash, so I use them for the dc step and diluted KCKT as the leave-in, no gel.

Ok, so all that said, my hair is like yours. It's super obviously curly in the back, the top is (and always has been) all frizz. I started noticing some clumping after the first few cycles, yesterday I saw a few curls. So it can happen with drugstore products. I'm hi-po, btw.


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 6, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> @aharri23
> Where did you purchase it from? I can't find the new curl maker on ground anywhere. did you get it directly for her website?



I got it from my local Target.


----------



## KinkyRN (Nov 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I may copy a few things off of you.  Have you tried the mud puddle-mud wash before? Why do you like it? Do you use it for step 3?


Yeah me too really want to try flaxseed gel

Sent from my iPhone 6 using LHCF


----------



## aharri23 (Nov 7, 2014)

Used the camille rose curl maker gel today with KCKT underneath and my hair looks great. I'm not sure why but the curl maker defines my stubborn areas more than KCCC and is easier to apply. I think it may replace KCCC as my staple gel.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 7, 2014)

faithVA said:


> You know I didn't expect to see you in here  Who are you again.


faithVA I didn't know you were a comedian too . I'm doing more lurking right now cuz I'm doing the MHM bald spot regimen. Once I've finished that then I'll be ready to post. Hopefully you'll have the MHM challenge up and running by then .


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 7, 2014)

fasika said:


> I did all the steps today, including a modified Cherry Lola Caramel. I didn't have molasses, bananas or amino acids, so those were omitted.
> 
> My hair feels a bit 'hard' but stronger. I think it's the apple cider vinegar in the CL. The couple of times I've used it in the past, my hair also felt harder afterwards. It could also be protein from the eggs and yogurt, but I don't think so. My hair doesn't hate protein AFAIK.
> 
> ...


fasika I ain't about that ordering online lufe or spending $20 on 5 oz of condish.

Currently on mhm hiatus due to clay vs color probs.  However I achieved probably 50%+ max hydration mostly using the Tressemme naturals in the b.s. wash and DC step. Also using As I Am leave in and jelly and occasionally the DC.  That line has naughtt glycerin but it doesn't seem to bother.  The AIA products are at Target.

Also the Shea moisture manuka condish worked fine too tho I now use for mid week cowash.


----------



## fasika (Nov 7, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> fasika, I'm transitioning, so I'm not doing the whole thing as often as you're supposed to. If I'm _good_, I might wash my hair once every 7-10 days.  I've done it maybe four times in total, bits and pieces here and there. I have the approved products, but I'm trynna use up the rest of my stash, so I use them for the dc step and diluted KCKT as the leave-in, no gel.
> 
> Ok, so all that said, my hair is like yours. It's super obviously curly in the back, the top is (and always has been) all frizz. I started noticing some clumping after the first few cycles, yesterday I saw a few curls. So it can happen with drugstore products. I'm hi-po, btw.





DarkJoy said:


> fasika I ain't about that ordering online lufe or spending $20 on 5 oz of condish.
> 
> Currently on mhm hiatus due to clay vs color probs.  However I achieved probably 50%+ max hydration mostly using the Tressemme naturals in the b.s. wash and DC step. Also using As I Am leave in and jelly and occasionally the DC.  That line has naughtt glycerin but it doesn't seem to bother.  The AIA products are at Target.
> 
> Also the Shea moisture manuka condish worked fine too tho I now use for mid week cowash.



Thank you both!!! 

I've decided to keep using both drugstore and natural products until I finish my stash, then I'll figure out what to do next. I mean, I seem to be getting better results with drugstore brands so .
I'll use the KCKT as a leave-in too Honey Bee. It seems better for that rather than for a wash-out. The TJTTT seems to work much better than KCKT, but my hair feels extra dry a day after washing, so that's not a long-term solution for me. 

I also redid the porosity strand test with clean hair and warm water. Same story: it stayed floating forever. I'm definitely low porosity. That probably explains why my hair feels so hard after ACV 

Urgh, you'd think I'd have my hair all figured out after all these years erplexed


----------



## DarkJoy (Nov 8, 2014)

^^^that KCKT is not cute. I know its blasphemous to say. My hair hates it and ends up breaking off every time I tried. It also did not hold moisture during my mhm period. I also used the gel and its quite drying, causes me breakage. Same when I tried it a cpl years ago before mhm.

For my hair AIA is way better.

Come to think of it my hair adooooooores V05 .  And I got a cabinet full of it  yep. Next on the list to mhm with


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 8, 2014)

I tried to use diluted TJTT as a leave-in once.  No bueno. It was foaming up all weird. I let it dry to see how it looked/ acted and I just wasn't impressed. Looked kinda frizzy, tbh. 

Diluted KCKT, otoh, is my HG, my boo-thang, the single leave-in for which I will forsake all others.  And I'm _delighted_ that it's a black-owned company. I get squiggles inside knowing I'm beautiful AND conscious.


----------



## snoop (Nov 8, 2014)

faithVA said:


> @snoop you use to use this. Do you still use the mud puddle wash?



Sorry, I just saw this.  I'd only bought it once.  It was too expensive to keep on using it so I started making my own after.  I'm still trying to figure out how they manage to get that jelly consistency, though...


----------



## faithVA (Nov 8, 2014)

fasika said:


> Thank you both!!!
> 
> I've decided to keep using both drugstore and natural products until I finish my stash, then I'll figure out what to do next. I mean, I seem to be getting better results with drugstore brands so .
> I'll use the KCKT as a leave-in too Honey Bee. It seems better for that rather than for a wash-out. The TJTTT seems to work much better than KCKT, but my hair feels extra dry a day after washing, so that's not a long-term solution for me.
> ...



You have to check a few things to determine porosity. The strand test by itself isn't enough. I'm low porosity and I have no issue with acv. My hair is soft afterwards.


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 8, 2014)

A quick update. 

MHM is still going well for me. My hair is less frizzy and stays defined for longer, as in several more days 

But the best thing is the increased elasticity. Before, it would be hard for me to get multi-day hair because my curls would get too stretched, even just from sleeping. And a bun would totally kill my hair; I wouldn't be able to wear any styles besides buns after that first bun day. But this week, I had the same wash n go for 8 days  and a bunned on the 6th day and was able to wear my hair halfway down on the 7th and 8th. 

Making progress!!!


----------



## bronzephoenix (Nov 8, 2014)

Revisited Trader Joes TTT since I remembered it was on the approved product list... I'm upset I waited so long to give it another try! Perfection.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 8, 2014)

After u ladies complete the challenge how often are u asking your hair?


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 8, 2014)

bronzephoenix said:


> Revisited Trader Joes TTT since I remembered it was on the approved product list... I'm upset I waited so long to give it another try! Perfection.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



This is what I use. I love it!


----------



## AJellyCake (Nov 8, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> After u ladies complete the challenge how often are u asking your hair?



Generally 2-3 times per week. But I only did it once in the last week and had no issues.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 8, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> After u ladies complete the challenge how often are u asking your hair?



Sometimes it's once a week. Other times it's every four days. I alternate.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 9, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> After u ladies complete the challenge how often are u asking your hair?



1-2X's a week.


----------



## SpiceUpMyHair (Nov 9, 2014)

How long are u ladies leaving the clay for in step#3?
I leave it in for 30 minutes but I am not sure it that's too much time.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> How long are u ladies leaving the clay for in step#3?
> I leave it in for 30 minutes but I am not sure it that's too much time.



When I used the bentonite I only kept it on for 15 minutes because it was drying to my hair. I'm using either rhassoul or pink clay now and I leave it on for an hour if I have time. It isn't drying to me hair.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 9, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> How long are u ladies leaving the clay for in step#3?
> I leave it in for 30 minutes but I am not sure it that's too much time.



I leave mines on for 15min to a hour. I use bentonite clay.


----------



## Guinan (Nov 9, 2014)

Im buying rhassoul clay on black Friday. I was thinking bout getting the saaqin brand from seller halalaleveyday on Amazon. 

Where y'all getting y'all rhassoul?


----------



## Ann0804 (Nov 9, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> How long are u ladies leaving the clay for in step#3?
> I leave it in for 30 minutes but I am not sure it that's too much time.




I used to do 30-60 mins. Now I only do 3-5 mins. My hair prefers the shorter time.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 9, 2014)

pelohello said:


> Im buying rhassoul clay on black Friday. I was thinking bout getting the saaqin brand from seller halalaleveyday on Amazon.
> 
> Where y'all getting y'all rhassoul?



I bought mine from butters and bars.


----------



## GGsKin (Nov 9, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> How long are u ladies leaving the clay for in step#3?
> I leave it in for 30 minutes but I am not sure it that's too much time.



I leave mine in anywhere from 1-2 hrs. I use bentonite clay. I've never had any problems with my clay step.


----------



## crimsonpeach (Nov 9, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> How long are u ladies leaving the clay for in step#3? I leave it in for 30 minutes but I am not sure it that's too much time.




Usually around 15-30 minutes.  I use bentonite mostly.


----------



## Honey Bee (Nov 9, 2014)

SpiceUpMyHair said:


> How long are u ladies leaving the clay for in step#3?
> I leave it in for 30 minutes but I am not sure it that's too much time.


I slept in it once.  And I don't add anything but water to it, no honey, no oil, no buffers of any kind. My hair came out just fine. 

eta: I've used bentonite and 'french red clay' which is, apparently,_ not_ also rhassoul.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2014)

Honey Bee said:


> I slept in it once.  And I don't add anything but water to it, no honey, no oil, no buffers of any kind. My hair came out just fine.
> 
> eta: I've used bentonite and 'french red clay' which is, apparently,_ not_ also rhassoul.



I have seen a few post on BHM where people slept in their clay and their hair came out fine. They decided to do an overnight with the clay versus the conditioner.


----------



## tashboog (Nov 10, 2014)

faithVA said:


> I have seen a few post on BHM where people slept in their clay and their hair came out fine. They decided to do an overnight with the clay versus the conditioner.



I have also slept in my clay overnight and I had no issues. My hair was super soft and my coils were well defined. Personally there wasn't any difference between leaving the clay in 30 minutes vs. overnite. I was just lazy and wanted to go to bed rather than rinse it out . I've never had any issues with any clay that I've tried so far. I've tried bentonite, pink, and rahssoul clay all with good results and without issues. Also I should note that I'm normal to high porosity so different clays may react differently based on your own level of porosity.


----------



## faithVA (Nov 10, 2014)

I have started the new thread.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=744625


----------

